# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Net Isveizi

## Fiori

SONETET E PESAVE 


-5- 

Brengonjën shpirt’thinjur pyeta: ç’kuptim ka fjala vetmi? 
Vështro kaq udhë qark-më tha, mijra ëndrrash pa u shkelur, 
Shoqëri bëji ujkonjës tek po ngordh urirë n’mjeri, 
Prometetë shko ngushëllo mbërthyer shekujsh në hekur. 

Pa ngjit e zbrit male akujsh pa ndeshur shenjtt e as njeri, 
A tok shtrohu ndër gosti mes njëqind fisnikësh lavdvdekur, 
Këputu si yllth e fundkridhju oqeanit n’thellshkretti, 
Zemër zjarrit shpresën shkrumb kur ende kryqzatash s’je kthetrur. 

Guxo diellin urdhëro të shteret venash nga drita, 
Me flatra pëllumbash vrarë terrmo çdo pjesëz qielli, 
Bjeri hënës ligsht me grusht mëshirpa t’a zbojë orbita. 

Për varrnajën e së ardhmes në çdo bankë lypno kredi, 
A qaj si bari pa dhen tek rrëfehesh trisht një fyelli... 
Më fal profeteshë, falmë; tash di çdo të thotë-vetmi! 


-15- 

Një pas një shkërrmoqen tempujt gjokse hyjnive, 
Olimpesh besimi yjet mbetnë shkrumbuar, 
Lignjarët sy i ç’bënë magjisht fatqysqive, 
Dhérohen krejt legjendat ëndrrat tuj dhunuar. 

S’guxon më kush majmajash t’u ngjitet tundive, 
Kur zotat përkushtore shau kaq ç’turpruar, 
Njeri prostituon baltinash të lumtive, 
Tjetri shendtar predikon parajsat shthuruar. 

Këmbadoras arratij prej festash bujare, 
Urrej çdo mermeri deri shpirtrash ndër varre, 
Ky fisnikërim kurrë mos m’a mbjellë lebrën. 

Por, në gjallë mbërritsha premtesash shurdhare, 
Kuroruar nga engjëjt që rish përbuzin jetën, 
Po ndjell’lashttit instikt do t’a ndërsej zemrën... 


-25- 

Të ndërtosh një qiell është tepër lojthjeshtë, 
Mjaft të fitosh në lotto një horizont anpaanë, 
Prej gëzimit tejkah qeshjen lësho flladlehtë, 
Mijërat sy shpirti bëji shqipe e zjarrmu krahë. 

Pa duhet dëshpërimit t’ia trembësh retë, 
E nuk mund të harrosh hënën e një ëndrre fatbardhë, 
Hajno diejsh therur perëndimin gjakthellë, 
Kaltërija prej kroje shpresash ka për t’mirseardhë. 

Bujarisht sa për shi koha të dhuron plot lot, 
Mjegullës do argjendesh-vëlla binjak i guximit, 
Stuhitë s’të arratijnë zemrës kurrë dot. 

Hëm, hirmëtaren krijesë i blatoj përkushtimit, 
Embëlth e bekoj pa drojë se ka veç një Zot, 
Dhe fort, fort do t’a dua, me krejt zellin e flijimit... 


-35- 

Nga qiejt e ëndrrave mijra vjet më parë, 
S’di: një djall a engjëll-më grabiti një pjesë, 
E më thanë se ty ndër sy t’a kanë parë, 
Tash dua të m’a kthesh, është imi, për besë! 

Prej detesh gazmendi tej brigje kohësh mbarë, 
Eh ç’dallgë më vodhën, i mori pas një velë, 
Në ishin sirena-s’di, a vallë kusarë, 
Veç di që syrit tënd lodren ndaj kthemi vetë! 

Veç një çast kridhmu përzjarrtarit ylber ndjenjash, 
Joshkaltra çuditërisht a s’mungon dhe këtu? 
Jo! nuk dyshoj aspak: m’a fsheh thellsyve të tu! 

Por s’kam pse i mbyll dyer bujtjes çerdhe shpresash, 
Kur kozmositë fat’ardhma më kaltren aty, 
Thua dot që s’janë të mijtë-të tutë sy?! 


-45- 

Akullshtatore mbeta në portat e pritjes, 
Shendsytë m’i vjedh lindja nga do bujtet drita, 
Ende s’’ka bujari të më ç’tundojë grishjes, 
Lotreve ndaj fshihet peizashesh vrapshirtta. 

Tremben të dëborës zogj mes ernaja nginjes, 
Ndër flakët flokblerta fluturat verb rrezëllima, 
Por tej shtegtina bosh-mes madhnimës së hijes, 
Mbi mëzth gërdallë vjen zvarrimas perëndima. 

E agu më ngul si kryq-theror në kryq udhe, 
Jugut humb e veriut ku gjurmët shkrumb kthimi, 
Fat’ardhmnores nostalgji nis kobzan kujtimi. 

Stinë ndërrojnë vjersharët, dheu gjakon lule, 
Hyjnitë-heretiken, gjenitë? varen gjuhe, 
Unë po bronzngrirë, koh’rish sokak lëngimi... 


-55- 

Atje ku as dhe fjala s’mbërrinka për ngushëllim, 
Palctharë do takosh limonin e vetmisë sime, 
Hënëza e zemrës sate bërë krejt thërrime, 
Një xixëllonjë loti do ndezë ndër mugëtim. 

Të kujtesës përrenj do shkulmëzohen shungëllim, 
Vazove të shpirtit lulet mbetnë vespërndrime, 
Ani pse koha gjithkujt i dhuron veç përçmime, 
Dhe në harresa shpresën e shtegprin në humbëtim. 

Të lotit largësi që na ndajnë me jet’vdekje, 
Lamtumirës mbartin direkë trishtesh në vete, 
E kullat e ankthpritjes rishmi dergjen nënshtruar. 

Ndaj le t’a ndjekim pas lundrimin mes velash ere, 
Tej ku dielli ëndrrat i hallkka përqafuar, 
Prej djajve të errnajtirës-pa u kërcënuar... 


-65- 

Ah ti shtatmahnitësja shtojzovalle, 
Grishmagjishmja sythim’ëndërrt-bukuri, 
Princeshë gazkaltëruar përralle, 
Dallëndyshzë që stinët humb ndër stuhi, 

Fllad që mes krahë qejsh kurdis valle, 
Sirenë lusp’perlë prehur breglumi, 
Vetëtimë që kohësh mbjell veç zjarre, 
Yllth mallpanxënë prej asnjë shteg kurthi, 

Pse s’bujtton vatrës së kushtesës sime, 
Pa kujto sa shekuj kam që të lutem, 
Prush më shpirtdenjë s’gjen qindrash agime, 

Eja adhuri e mos thuaj: s’mundem! 
Shndritomë kozmosirash përqafime, 
E të jem kaq billgate’jan-kurrë s’tutem... 


-75- 

Pas një merimange e çirak krejt ditën, 
Endim rrjeta fjalësh qiejt për të zënë, 
Djersijmë ar kallp, errmijmë tok me dritën, 
Dhe pse zjarr pa vatër-fati s’na ka nxënë. 

Por shpesh arratin e s’ia gjej orbitën, 
Lumturon kur kthehet si të ish në hënë, 
I shdrin dëborshpirti, shqisat më koritën, 
Vegon serenatash-syth më syth tjerr zënë. 

Ia gjurma gazin një mbrëmje yjvjedhur, 
Lidhur qindra nyjesh më habit fund skelës, 
Dehur mes detarësh vallzonte majvelës. 

Në ag, piskdjallim, tentakulash rish kredhur, 
Si mos t’ish ojnmadhja-muza bishtpërdredhur, 
Ç’ferrparajse të bujtt?! ngushllim lyp pas derës... 


-85- 

Mjaltueshëm shijonka misërnikja krodhthatë, 
Kur e urisë nëpërk përpëlitet ndër këmbë, 
Por vlerë kurrë s’do kish as fazani mbi pjatë, 
Në pas s’pret mijra puthje të t’i dhurë një hënë. 

Buza dhe vallzon drojes tok me një çokollatë, 
Ndjellhelmtën tortë e qëndis bile dhe me dhëmbë, 
Por mjafton zier çdo vakt qoftë dhe një grusht baltë, 
Në të pret miklonjësja t’i blatohesh ndër këngë. 

Veç, po qe se e lyp qiellhumbur në çdo derë, 
Kur trishtit s’të ka braktisur amshimi frymshenjtë, 
A s’po xixëllin gabimisht tek ky dhé o turpgur?! 

Flirtmallkueshëm shpirti t’u shndërroftë në pluhur, 
U mjerofsh rrënjmajë o fat sa s’ka më gençthurrur, 
O kamje e skamje-duel verbor krismpaprerë... 


-95- 

Para: hapen shtatë gojë thirrmpanjohurash, 
Prapa: ndjekin shtatë përbindsha dhëmbkosore, 
Majtas: ngërdheshen shtatë pusi shtjekza cubash, 
Djathtas: vallzojnë shtatë korbni dora’dore. 

Lart: ndoshta burojnë ëndrra prej shtatë gurrash, 
Poshtë: grishin përthellë prehrit shtatë hone, 
Në jetë: kthetrohesh tmerit prag shtatë urash, 
Në vdekje: këndon meshave në shtatë kore. 

E shpirtin kurrë s’dita t’a shoh krejt zbuluar, 
Zemrës kurrë s’i dallgem venës më genpastërt, 
Fati lumti e gaz kurrë s’më ka uruar. 

Tash gjemni katakombesh ku këputa gjurmën, 
Dritën strukmash si sot s’e kam parë më qashtërt, 
Kur trokthja verbimash-si mund t’a gjeja udhën?!

----------


## Fiori

*ANALFABETIZMI 
I RUTINES
ÇDODITESE*

A
Dragonjtë para e pas apokaliptikë-princër kauzës së fé’moralit,
Arratirë na janë legjendave lavdungjillura mikeshëza ime,
Besomë pra shkulmagimë si dritën mohuar fatit,
Tashmë mes unazës së amfiteatrit të kohës,
Ku fantazmat e së ardhmes rikonstruktojnë historinë,
Një lule ndjellpaemër xhelozie lig po na i gjakërin rrënjazi sytë,
Dora që do t’a presë ndoshta është herët paracaktuar,
Dhe profetiket shëmbëllima të gladiatorëve,
Kurrë s’do t’a mësojnë shijen e tehputhjes klithnajfundme,
Pse ngjyrat a s’lindin veç për t’u ridegraduar cirkuidave të erës,
Po dielli a s’vjen të rimbytet prej thonj terrtirash,
Dhe idetë gërmojnë ëndërrenjash llogore,
Monumentet përkushtimtare në varrnaja t’i shndërrojnë,
Lotët e velafjalëve pikëllenjash ngazëllyera,
Qark nesh rish i formojnë liqenin shteranik trishtimit përqafim’ri,
Ku rastësisht do t’i gurqafim zotat ngushëllenjës,
Gjithsesi shiut aromkuq të duartrokitjeve,
T’i shpëtojmë s’mund-dhe në strukemi skuta heshtjesh,
Apo dhe brenda palcës së mollës ev’adamike ende farpapjekur,
Oh, shenjtorë të mëkateve tona pasmëpa jemi,
Predikues parajspërjashtuar prej gjyqit suprem të etërve,
Që nën kazmën sa zellbujare të faljes,
Milingonazi himnizojnë shembjen e idhujtarive,
E krejt stepash kujtese mbjellim hije dafindjegura hakmarrinash,
Po ku jep shpirt të rishpirtërihet ngadhnja,
Ndonëse sot fort shpesh kthehemi ndër kreni përrallash,
Pjalmin arpluhurt për t’ia shkundur ndërgjegjes,
E me kostumet korbtare të virtytit lodhur shpejt ballove ikjetëse,
Brejtur prej tenorimit të molës së hipokrizisë,
Mercenarazi ritmojmë marshimin orgjiadave flirtore,
Ku hyut të egoizmës na pëlqen t’i adhurojmë millim origjin,
Dhe pse shpatën rrufetirë-ia shitëm, po’po!
Fill sapo toku-dashurimëza ime-ia vetvramë dragonjimin moralit...  

B
Tek e fundit-fatin virgjëras po e rilindim në perandorinë e parasë,
Ku egërsisht prej leshrash ngërthehen interesat,
Krejt si grarenja xheloze për perënditë adhuripërbuztare,
E-flirtguxuarazi japmarrim fajde me jetën,
Dhe pse ky ritëm tundonjzi erëzvarrirmi na grisht veç humnerash,
Eh sa bukur e dallgëzon këtu valleharenjën Edeni,
Gjarpërinjtë shtegyjëzuar të arsyetimit pol’pa,
Mjaltërisht helmojnë sho’shokun në festën vegimpacak,
Petalet e zjarrit nënshtrimrebeluar e burguar dyshekëve orgjiakë,
Thundrisht rikthehen po ndër sythe himenërie,
-Energji që lyp të shohë ç’ka para fjalës,
Zallishtja e instiktit të trimërisë diamantëzohet frikëtirës,
Vjetranja dëborë flakbie akullnajash vesi-bardhri e kaltri e gjelbri,
Hm, trokth kahut të errnajës edhe ca,
Sa t’ia kapërcejmë alpet atlasit të shpresës,
Pa kreno si po na ylberon tejmi fushëtira bujaripremtore,
Marshet që gazit do na presin shurdhtunxheve-bëjnë ende prova,
Dhe boja e diellit s’iu ka tharë banderolave,
Qoftë edhe nëse atje kurrë kujt nuk i mbërriti as mirazhi,
Bistakët flladnervorë të gishtërinjve,
Lejomë të t’i shtrydh pikëlotaz hënshëm zhurbuzëve sa psallttare,
Kur dheun e frymëmarrjes dëshiroj të t’a plug fort thellë,
E të m’a ngulësh deri në antropologji eshtrash dua,
Qysqinë ndryshkjelashtë të egoizmit,
Pse-kam nevojë të bindem për tërçka që qenka e pa evitueshme,
Për kreshtën e një mali mungese që s’më rritet zemrës,
E për alpinizimin edhe kur syrit vërtetë s’të kam,
Bile edhe për euforizmin e pushtues’ujit,
Kur rastkush nuk më rrëfen se ç’quhet mirenjë por ç’genon gabim,
Kur s’paska ardhmë në s’di si t’ia klandestinësh kufijtë,
Kur as të shkuar s’ka pa adn amanetesh,
Kur gjithshka shembet-kur ende ngritur s’është,
Oh, karvanim gabimesh jemi zile memece qafmushkës verboshe,
Teksa dashurojmë zotat e padobishëm e njerëzit pa zota,
E ja si na vetprivon e drejta të respektojmë qiejt,
Pse s’po dijmë si jetohet thjesht për vete,
E, të dhurojmë veçse të tashme-tani! e kurrgjë jo më tepër se kaq,
Nektar plazme e kryq bese e pishtar lutjeje, 
Por, penduar paqja ngjiztë në ty e mua-punëmadhja ime,
Sa herë na dënon vetgjykueshmërie t’a rilexojmë,
Kuran’in madhërimurdhërues qiellsisë dritnajvirgjine të parasë...

C
Në dymbëdhjetë fiks-kulla hënore e sahatit mjegullnajorientues,
Nga pesha flladimtare e kumurive të pritjes,
Si një ulli datlindjeharruar krejt do të trishttet kërrusur,
Palca i vajshteret në kandil nostalgjie,
Bile dhe bredhat stoikë do t’ia shkulin flokët rrënjëve hareqiellta,
Harku i ylberit të gazmendit-kurrë ndezur,
S’do të dijë ku t’i shënjojë kufij kaprollit të emocionit,
Me shigjetën plagëndërrt të padurimit,
Balerinuar në sy ujqish ballsamosur vitrinash,
Gurët, lashtësisht do t’i arratisen valshkëndijave të kalldrëmeve,
Për t’u shkelur-kudo ku trokthërijnë-prej hapave të tu,
Klithërimëmbëlthta mbi kudhrën e janarit,
Trumpetat ritëmshirokta të shesheve,
Do të zbrazen nga çadrat lulezafiruar të këngëve,
Meqë as përqafimi ekstazngujuar i horizontit tash nuk e nxe më,
Heshtjen e harmonisë që ti fsheh stuhirazi,
Si të ish një lepurushth gëzofblertë strofkgjimallit,
Nën pranveroren pulovër të dëborbuzqeshjes,
Ku ia mëkon me yje pangjizur cicërnajat panjohtirave tej,
Ja dhe ravijzimet rruginahumbse të kalasë,
Zhubravitur do kallen në koshin e vegimave ngadhnjsarkofagura,
Tok me arkitekturën e historisë rëndësipluhurt arkivash,
Majat do të zbresin malet-për të të adhuruar,
Detet do t’i kapërcejnë brigjet-të të gjunjrohen në lojra tajfunesh,
Engjëjt do të zvarren ndër korijet e vlagqerpikëve,
Kur prej portikësh të librave frymshenjttë,
Djajtë penduar do t’i këputin zinxhirët e vetmohimnive të qenies,
Bile kitara kordshkrumbtë e Lorkës do gjakzhvarret,
E do shpërvidhet Rembrandi prej autoportretit pleqëror,
Janis Joplin do t’a rihimenizojë lavdfatin,
E Kolombin s’do t’a perëndijnë fshehttirash-ameriknajat,
Oh, mbi gjilpërat e takave të dritës do të bujtësh,
E unë qëndismës merakartë të syrit kurrsesi s’do të jem më unë,
Ndoshta dhe do hareshë me morrnica alurenjash,
Ndër mishin përcëllor të fjalëve ende eshtrapakrijuara,
Kur as me shenja epokëgurta pishtarësh,
S’do mund të arrij të t’a shpërfaq përkushtesën,
Flamurin zjarrimtar të nevojës për të të mbështjellë trupshpirtazi,
E jet’tej të të fsheh në guvëzën e pasthirrmës “të dua”,
Teksa do më erëzohesh vetëtimazi duarsh,
O fluturzë kundërshtie-herë etervjollcë e herë flurkaltërme,
Po-po, kur minareja kometvallzonjtare e orëbekimit,
Pa dyermbyllje për paradën e qirinjve të premtesave tortdhéruara,
Krejt të m’i ngrejë trillesh-re Deep Purple’ore,
Murlangugatjet e dënesave metaforike,
Oh, fiks kur sip mbi sip ligmi t’i dënojë akrepat mëkati,
Në jehonën gjuhëshkulur të këmbanares dëshpërenjdymbëdhjetë...

Ç
Përgjëratë! mos tremb nëse pasqyrat e retinave më shformohen,
Kur u kridhesh thellazi shpirtit zell’lakuriqthi,
Ja që edhe vetë hëna qëllon që shëndoshet verbëronjave,
Prej gostisë së picave të vet’adhurimit,
Dieta më e këshillueshme mbetet shtimi i flakës së përqafimeve,
Ndër magmëfurrat ritual’lashtta të dashurisë,
Velat oqeanimtrazovaçe të yndyrnave-mbyti pra,
Mes dallgëtira stuhishë-përkëdhelës luzmpaprapsshme,
Deri në fildish eshtre duhet shijuar palcazi,
Duhma e fark’emocionit që furie epshin na e oksigjenon ritmesh,
Sa herë i dhuron kuptim shpatës së kënaqësisë,
Kur gabuarazi do të ndodhë të luftojmë ç’ka ndjejmë,
Pa u shpërgjakur nga loti i pse’shpagive,
Dhe në kulla e trishtit do na zvarrë qiejsh-fundi kafke perceptimi,
Ura’duart e të gjithë marinarëve rremayjtë,
Të betohem! do t’i thyej lisash rrënjazi e pa pendimni,
Shkrepash do i burgos-zjarreardhmës,
Nëse vërtet po guxojnë të t’a mbërrijnë ishullin,
Lakoret nishaneshkëndijues të brigjeputhjeve grishtpërmbytëse,
Me thonj ekstaze lermë të t’i tatuazhoj,
Oh, më bëj zogth rubinëtirës së puhisë-veçse një çast,
E fort akulltisht më ngroh në çerdhëz gjoksi,
Pse paskam kaq nevojë të më mbrosh-tek shtegtij teje panjohjes,
Prej uraganëve marranë të vlagëtirës së përdëllimit,
E prej ndjellës krokodiluar dëshirenjash,
Por edhe prej vetvetes ku mbytem çisterna verëxhelozisë,
E-ca e ca dua të t’i mpak të ulërenjave ujvara,
E, krejt të t’a trokthëroj në çdo pore etjeje zhurimën verbërzuese,
E kur të më bujttësh pa ia thyer qashtrinë iluzioneve,
Ndër portat himerike të mallprushtirës së syrit,
Veso meteoritazi si një fillth dritëze bari,
 E balerino rrufenjëzimë-mes lëndinës shkrumbore të agshtratit...

D
Pylli harlisje’entuziazmur i dyshimave-qenkërka sa kurthbukur,
Sepse shtigjeve me erën vallëzon flak’gaz’lirë egërsia,
Hierarkia parabiblikisht ja që nis tek zogjtë,
E boll trishtohem ankthnajës kur mendoj që mbaron me hienat,
Askundti s’i gjej gjurmët e fatit që duhet të ndjek,
Kur s’di ku buroi-kushedi ku rikondensohet,
Ndaj ekzistencialisht kohës shthurantare i dej’urithem,
Herë gërmoj ndër kometzemra lamtumire nën dëbornaja lotësh,
Herë aorta vetëtimash sajoj në shpirt dheu,
Ku të furijë ngadhnjenjash drita sa kahmohimtare,
Për kauzën që po ndjek busullën e shenjttit stoik të vogëlsirave,
Por, në arën e idesë s’kam si ende plugëzoj riskvetëm,
Farë qëllimi pa i gjetur stinëzimit ritual,
Ngut toku do mbërrijmë në lëmin e mirësive,
Ku hëna orbitpremtirë shin shpresën si pelë dënuar lumturenje,
Në daç edhe mund të mos m’a ndjekësh viciozitetit,
Rrethlajthitmës së haresë-thrash’in e këngës,
Apo edhe të m’i shembtishë mund-tunelet e besimit haluçinant,
Përvojash të ardhmëtirës pa arkitektuar,
Ku e fshehëm lashtti-e tash di pse-drithin devotshmëtar,
Veçmas ama nderoma tempullin e instiktit yjor,
Bota ime rrufenjëzon errërisë aq sa verb edhe përkëdhela jote,
Teksa droja akumulon energji rish bekimpanjohura,
Për t’i mbrujtur oaz’agut diellin paqmëri,
Sa bile dhe engjëjt pa genëzuar-bujtin gostisë së fjalës që pjek,
Po-po, këtu ku dekompozon festtare përjetësia,
Ku shpesh varret i bindim të përqafojnë malli’mallin,
E ku thesaret profetike dhe na braktisin,
E pas-revankotthi pendohen për moskthimin në brigje amshimi,
Nëse dikurë krye ngremë ç’nguruar lart sa perënditë,
Kjo thjesht sa për të kqyrur bashkndëshkorët,
Si polzvarren ligjeve të rëndesës kurrë pa e njohur njutonizmin,
E as predhën e mollës kryeshënjur pa leje,
Vetmohimit për të na i mbërritur tejmi jehonat,
Thellë kubesë këmbanore të hyjnive klançpushtetuar,
Kur apostujt e zjarrnajave po më rifarkëtojnë kthetra guximreja,
Vegim për të princëruar vargparit pyll shtriganimi,
Ku luanëzimi i së vërtetës pagëzohet diktat,
Oh, mbase për ty shtojzovallkë-arratipërrallash fort gjarpëroshe...

DH
Origjinarë dënuar lindëm pikqendrës së perimetrit mallkimfattar,
Si profetër të së mirës iluzive udhnajpatjetërsueshme,
Foleja klithparë e mëshirës na blatoi qiejt,
Duke na mohuar fort bujarisht tempullin e tokës,
Dhurijmë gjithshkatirën e na shpagtijnë kurrharrimthi-asgjëtirën,
Shpesh me ikonakë prej verbërie na ngatërrojnë,
E heras universi na shëmbëllen me një velëzimë mirazhi,
Ngecur aisbergpolesh vjedhuar krejt drite,
Por, dikund na thërret një far triumfate prej majë ndjellshpresës,
Ku rishmi kahzhvendosja të na e mbërrijë realitetin, 
Ndër raportethyesat e matematikës natëzore,
Tek shumfishimi i vetvetes apo tek kloni i sa galaktikuar,
Ende endemi portave kohmbyllura të shpirtërimit marshfundëm,
Ku tej nën veladonira feshë blasfemijnë arsyet,
Pas lenteve infektuar me sindrom arratije,
Pse lartive zenitpa duhet t’i artërijmë monument besimit,
Teksa alpesh dëborpangjizura qark po badiguardët e injorancës,
Korrupnajash morali hartgrisura blejnë miniera,
E metalet e hipokrizisë simbolpa reklamojnë ankandesh,
Thjesht për t’i stimuluar autobursizmit pikë,
Eh, epoka e falimentit hyjnor nuk kursen as idhujnitë e murgimit,
Pa shih: hajnat tokthi shtegut ministror po paradojnë,
Borbardhat orgjijnë me shtatmijë xhuxhër,
Vdekja me uverturën e ngadhnjes sa indiferente,
Hidhnajpaparashikueshme as trillive-po ringjallet vampiriadash,
Kur, durimcakur predikohen altarësh ndëshkimi,
Me pamjen engjëllimore të fajeve të falura,
Normat kanunike të premtonjësve libra madhërueshëm,
Oh, bashkjetesa parajsore propozuar fundpaqazi drerit dhe tigrit,
Kokainës e miliarderit, coca’colas e pepsi’colas,
Nga kryqi i së keqes kurrë s’do na ç’gozhdë,
Përderisa si ne as u kurorgjemb kush në trarë sakrifice,
 Në emër të një orbitëzimi zot’hakërror-oj shenjttshejtankza ime...

E
Rremat kanserogjene të entuziaztëve krahë të varfërizmit,
Hipur vetë pari valës së zhvendosjes nga aktualiteti,
Ku e shkuara s’harron të kthehet në të ardhme,
S’mund të na e shkulin dot prej kënetës së thëllim’ëndërrenjave,
Barkën patkonjndryshkur thëthiruar krejt baltnajë jetës,
E meqë debilka hënë e fatit-vetshpirtmbytet,
Duke përgënjeshtruar ligjet historike të gravitetit,
Në pasqyrën trisht’thyer të kallamishtes teji zvarranikur irisyjesh,
Ku kurrë nuk do mbërrijnë t’ia përzenë etjen vlaguar,
Prej refrenit të peshqve pa origjinë fluturimi,
Majthembrash e qafqafazi rish po zbarkemi brigjesh braktisqare,
Ku zjarret e psherëtimave të ngushëllesës,
Do kenë harruar arrative ndonjë thëngjillth përshpirtjeje,
Sa për t’a rimbjellë mes kurthesh të shkretëtizmit,
Çmenduraken pemë egoizmi kacavjerrë horoskopit të fantazisë,
Në asnjë qiell çasti për mos të qenë kurrë më ne-Ne,
Oh, as aq sa për t’i rindezur zemrën e farkës,
Ushtave vetvrastare të hakmarrimit që ende kalitet instiktnajave,
Në gjolin lotvalor të sfidës kalvarçshenjttë,
Ku thellësia caktohet me rrokdiejsinë matëse të kafkave,
Hm, për mos t’i mbetur më gladiatorë përgjëratash,
Perëndive të përtacisë stoike që prej epshtempujve psalltërojnë,
Pjatanca bosh e realitetit na bind: qenkemi hyjpaafttë,
Zhgabonjishëm t’i kapërcejmë mallkimnirat,
Ndaj s’po na hapen as vegimnajash dyert e dallgëtive të besimit,
Kur, të shpërngulemi-guxojmë-prej rrënjësh ndyrnie,
Drejt një tjetër libri të pa përgënjeshtror prej ungjilltarëve,
Ku bile dhe vetë ngujesvarret refugjaten,
Në valkundërtitë e vërshimit brishtëthor të acarshpatullave tona,
Që, penduaras i ledhatojnë busulltreguesen pol’re flirtit,
Sapo i shpalosim velshpresës kahun e frikstuhisë,
Për t’iu përgjigjur-Jo! aventurës së dëshirës filozofike urithnjare,
Sa herë banderola e pasurimit na e ç’ngjyron krejt kobin,
Teksa na e mbështjell përqafimin trill’lakuriqthi,
Me fantazmat e uraganëve të hakërresës,
Që s’paqtojnë kompromis arenkohës mes klithës e brohorimave,
Në vërtetë nuk do rekrutemi në gardën e shpagës,
Tok me flamujt thasësh të nejlonit ringjallor,
Për pamundësitë e sirenëzimit të ideve tona-sa fort drittore...

Ë
Atje ku verbuarazi flamurojnë kredhmhorizontesh shumë pemë,
Një oqean pylli bëhet që e lodh boll erën,
Ninullëmbëlthas për t’ia përgjumur oshëtimën tejkah,
Pse kur zanat gurrkaprollnjtare të zbresin harlisjedritta në lumë,
Për të peshkuar me rrjeta symiklimash engjëjt,
A për të krehur në pasqyra flladesh leshrat e gazmit, 
Asnjë grepth cicërimëze mos t’ua trembë të ëndërrirave pikiada,
E as kur rrezëllimash t’i lajnë në krelëtira qeshjesh,
Smeraldët trillekuq të sythethithave,
E fortzilitarët rubinë mirazhkaltëruar të irisëve karatpaçmushëm,
Zotat, turpur-të kenë ku t’i fshihen tundonjës,
Pas zhbirenjash gjarpërore kaçubash ndjellkureshtije,
Nga rrezatimi cakpa terrpushtues i kobskllavërimës së ndjenjës,
A ndoshta prej rebelimit ngurenjdrojtës,
Ndaj sot ende hedh hije vegimash rish trishtvetëm,
Ku as gonxhet potereyjëta të orgjizmave frerkafshuara alienore,
Kund nuk i gjejnë më pikë loti zhurimës së etjes,
Bile as deve oguri-të kapërcejnë vetveten,
E kujdes bëj tradhëtirave asnjë mallkonjfarë zeusiane njerëzore,
Mos të mbillet në tokën e parbetimit,
E mos shkabpërdridhet meteoritazi gjelbërenjnatës,
Derisa të m’a ribindësh në çdo metaforë të indiferencës nevojë,
Që, ti nuk je epshatriçe ndërtuar prej argjili e zjarri,
Por kurth grishmhontë shtojzovallesh zelli,
E patjetër fundmi të duhet shtigjedëshirimash-aq sa të mungon,
Përqafja orbitgalaktikore e një lisnaje shpirti,
Për t’ia grisur trokthuar vullnet’tok stuhiflamurimin pra,
Puthëtirës pendimpambërrirë qiejve instiktazi sterilizuar fatesh...

F
Shtegu hart’humbës për në kroin ndjellmistertë të kafesë,
Përrenjazi shkurt rrjedh po të nxitojmë nëpër monopat buzëgazi,
Nën hije pjergullash ku këng’egrat bletë dehin puhizat,
Ku zanat shvirgjërojnë drerët e fluturat ylberët,
Kur qark zhurmon ritmi i rritjes së blertirës,
Apo ç’harmonizohen filarmoniadat e psherëtimave,
Për mijëra insekte ditësh që çerdhesh po i ngordhkan fatalizmit,
Por, ngushëlloret çarqe s’duhet të na friken,
Blegërima e fjalës arave të opiumit vrapon të bëhet pre,
Për harlisjen e pasthirrmës fundngushëllonjëse,
Përderisa guxon e bujt në rrethin zjarrimtar të valles kunadhuar,
Ku festat e naivitetit purpurlojnë reshë,
Me fishekzjarre skaduar rrufeshë e manaferra qeshjesh,
Ndërsa i pjekin zi’në mallkonjre akordit kënaqësor,
Briri përgjakimstërkalës i himnit së ekspresit,
Slitën ia shtyn kamarierit tej hendekut joshmëtar të falenderimit,
E ky bar’jazz breg qepallës së dyshimës,
A nuk përngjanka me një shishe epok’arratirë Martini,
Gjunjuar po lutet t’ia thyejmë zvergun pritmë’ri,
Për t’i lexuar meridianëve të letrës zhubruar të shpirtit ngujimtar,
Mesazhin pse u thellkall qerthullirash harrese,
Pa imagjinuar të takojë oqeanfatit delfin mrekullor,
Por jo-s’ka velëtira kahpenduara kthimi,
Drejt ishullit të profecirës tapheqëse të postaladinizmit,
Autosugjestioni i alkoolit ia ç’thurr mullirin energjisë së magjisë,
Pra, pse t’ia humbim gjurmët vetëtuese emocionit,
Kupën arkallpe të një gjysmëhënëze rrëfe,
E rrëfehu për shijen e keqtirës që si vallë s’ka përsëritë,
Dhe në vërtet ndër atlase brengash vjedhur prej konvencionesh,
Dritdëborëtijnë majlamtumirat yjnajsasythura,
Rish-oazi Illy Caffè do llavëzohet në kërthizë loti,
E mbi liqen filxhani prapë do na er’ren lejlekë cigaresh,
Pas dritareve ende qelqpapjekura të syzeve,
Shiu do transkripttë epitafizmit kushedi ç’poemth kurrie shkruar,
Kur vlagtokthi ekstazëtirës, buzët-krejt do t’i ç’ajsbergim...

G
Drithërat e dritës, i mbollkorrëm krahërorë përqafimesh së toku,
Por zellvjeshtazi tash seicili e peshon të ardhërisë miell,
Me kandarin kozmik të fatit të vet shtegpatëdytë,
Gazimtar t’ia bukëvalë kalendarin besimit,
E shpejtas lehonat fushnaja, fargjakut-po bashku ia riplugojmë,
Për t’a rindarë-kurrsesi jo! jo barabar-premtimën,
Ani pse anasjelltazi begata yte është dhe imja bekimni,
Pra, kështu qenka paracaktuar krijimisht,
Kanunimave vlerimçshenjttëruara absurdit limitpa të drejtësisë,
Kush ngujishë ka trashëgim genshthurjes veçse lumin,
Rremakundrazi i entuziazmet oqean’uraganit,
Kush shin kuajt-rimbars tokë’amshimin,
Kush krenishë ka malin-hyjnizon ëndrrashkëmbenjve shtatoret,
Kush pari rend busullës verbuar të haluçinacionizmit,
Erashkspektrale ia hap gishtat përkëdhelmës,
Kush farkëton mëshirë-drapëron falje,
Kush dëshpërenjash ka moçalin-pagëzohet dirigjent korbëzimi,
Kush heshtjes ka erën-muzika e qiejve pushtet i bëhet,
Kush shkretmës ka lotët-mozaikon koshiencën,
Kush idhuj skalit irisësh-varrmihësohet,
E kush trishtdrojesh ka hiçin-djersës lyp t’ia dhurë gjithçkatirën,
Zotshembjes e pagëzon-proletar-interevolucioni,
Pra, kurrtirave nuk paska nxermë të flitet për humbtarë,
Tek kjo poemë ritmesh betejpafundme,
Bile as për kazma vetrrëhmihëse mallkimnaje fajpafajmëtare-jo,
As për tempuj ku bestytnori ar bështyn sytë,
Oh! gjilpërzat e ekuilibreve i mprehim kaq majthjeshtazi,
Fundmi kur djerrnaja të vërshojë-qofshim njësh,
Si tok të ishim fatalizmës po vetëm-dhe në duelin me dreqaninë,
E gjithsesi sot çdostinazi lëmenjve të harbimit,
Ku as sqepë këngshprese s’mëkojmë dot,
Borxhlashttave që ende na e bëjnë jetën festë çdokuji,
Sinqertazi t’u lutemi; brishtërirë t’u falemi; naivisht t’u gëzohemi...

GJ
Rrezes marramendëse të radarit fort përkushtimtar,
Ngazëllimoren zhurputhje ende guximit pa dhuruar dëshpërenjash,
Mund të m’ia bësh pendimpa qendër,
Me kompastin vjedhur Blake’t m’a rikufijzo adhurenjën, 
E me flatra joshmëdritta syshë të m’a pushtosh,
Krejtazi horizontin ku më everest’niagaret grafiku habimadh i jetës,
Reaktivi laps makthkuq i amplitudave,
Eksplorim amazonë bibliotekës që kurrë s’ish pyll,
Ravijëzon monopatet ku nuk u dashka pse’ve të erëzoj,
Thëngjijtë e simplitudave po më telgjemben anrreth kështjellideve,
Por meteorisht ngjitem sepse përsëri do dua të zbres,
E do plakem veç për t’u rifëmijëruar,
E në varrthe diamantesh kridhem vetes thellë,
Pse më duhet dhe pa terrimnaja qark çadrës së cirkfjalës të yllëroj,
I lig’etur jam të m’i rrezëllijnë me sa kurora bekimtirash,
Fushgrunjërat e qëllimeve që tash kahtëri mbjell,
Me farën përzgjedhë nga djalli i tradhtimit,
Ndaj kaq shpesh s’po më hënërin qiejsh vjedhërirë të dëshirenjave,
Oh jo! fantazmankthit tash mos ia ndiz patkonjtë,
Shtegut ku pishtaren harbimvetëtimazi brirpikëllimat,
Ndër stacionet ndërkozmosike të kahmallit,
Ndoshta dhe mund të jem brenda një qelize që ja-ri’ngjizon verbim,
Apo dhe në një pikiadë përplasjekryqëzore kumtimi,
Që prapë harron pse arsyesh dikur nuk e nxorri prej millit,
Flijinë me engjëjt e mohimnive premtuar,
E kthehet ngadhnjenjzvarrë kujtimesh të kurrë pa agimuara-tejtive,
Ku po ti hidhuras ia heretikëzon trillesh fatin,
E bile në pentagon strategjie padytazi si e shpall viktimë,
Kështu pra, më-të lutem mos më akuzo paranojash,
Pse qenkam bërë kryebari i nxirmëtirës që na ka uzurpuar nevojat,
E që na tjetërson në bujq nënshtrimi në ara mallkonjash,
Por thjesht-ndizi një qiri shpresri përqafimit,
Sapo t’ia kapërcesh katakombin e trishtit dyshimës,
Atje do jem epshshëm trëndafiluar në harengjyrën e mungesëtirës,
Thyeja pra shkëmbin ajsbergian largësive polhumbta,
E zjarrmërisht të të rrëzohem prej fron’olimpit,
Si një topth kometik shkrumbsuferinuar,
Nëpër luginën joshmekstazore të lojëgolfit mbi gjirin dallgshfrimtar,
Ku di të t’i bëhem veç pre-përgjërimit përkujdesës...

H
Shpesh pikqendra e guvës së mallëngjimit-na fsheh një zemrekth,
Kalitur me çelik durimi nga duar zellpanjohura,
Përçastazi për t’ia rikurdisur trishtas ritmin,
E ngut i duhen shpikur arsye meridianreja orientimit,
Guxuar të kalërojmë përmes zjarrëtirës së ditëve largmi shtegtira,
Ku togjet e mbeturinave të realitetit tymtojnë,
Me mijra pyje fjalësh t’ia mëkojmë shpresnajës hidhmën,
Hobit mos t’a konservojë hiri i kujtesës,
A mos në furrat e pendimnive e pjekim picë lotin,
E kjo dëshmon domosdoshmëritë e një limani rikthimi ndër vegim,
Të pasurit sa fort uri për frutet shijeshenjtta të nevojës,
Pse jo-altarëzimin biologjik të shtratit,
Bile dhe rrënjëzimin e një mesie bekimpazbritur,
Ku vallëzojnë fantazmat granitpaeshtrura dëshirenjash sa sythtira,
Mbi piedestal çudie harruar pa u hën’fat’eklipsuar,
Në vjeshtën serenatlashtë të zemrës,
Dimër ideshë letargjike a verë vreshtash hajnur,
E në pranverë shpirti që ende s’e ka gozhduar profecinë,
Pra-punishtja e instikteve a s’na farkëtoi filozofë që në paralindje,
Ndoshta për t’u ndjerë sa yjet pranë tej’jetësirës,
Por, ne  prapë nën hije nderimi të mollës hipnozbiblike,
Shpesh kërpudhuar, gjarpëruar, arinjëzuar,
E për hire lavdshtatoresh histori’thyera të ligjësive pa gravitacion,
Që s’dënjojnë shkulim mauzoleshë iluzionizmi,
E pse mos t’i qëndrojmë veçse sipër ëndrra/ëndrrës,
Pse mos jemi njësh si tehu me panikun shpat’adhurimit,
Pse mos t’a riprodhojmë fajin dhe faljen,
Pse mos mëshirpredikojmë mes arena irisësh: flirtin e flirtmëtarin,
E pse vallë mos jemi idhujzhgënjeshtërt po ne-Ne,
 Litari herezik e pamundësia e varjekëputjes,
Ritualazi të tik’taket jehonë thellsyrit sahati agpangjizur,
Oh! engjëjt mëkatarttë na duhet të imitojmë-në çdo presje epshi...

I
Brenda thesit të erës ku burgosen krejt horizontet,
Rënduar në shpatullat e kohës sonë superman’as fort gërmuqare,
Simfonitë e miliarda klithave ende pangjizur,
Fort bethovenianshëm po çirren thonjve të njera’tjetrës,
Si hiena që iu imponojnë energjive territoret e zisë pa limit vullneti,
Teksa paqmas-katapulta e së djeshmes,
E vërtit gurin e dhembjes drejt pse’ve të së nesërmes,
Larg, sa më largu gjeometrisë teoremiluzive perceptimit zhdrejtar, 
Duke thundruar ligsht mbi ne-korbërimsotmit,
Eh, majë katedraleve të krejt fajeve, lutjeve e faljeve,
Dyerve të pyllit grishmakurthur të botës kurrherë mos/mirënjohëse,
T’i shpagzbutë-i përgjërohem-të egërsirnajave hordhi,
Apo me predikatën e gjelbërisë-t’i helmojë,
A ëmbëlthim t’i vrasë me kamat tehdritta të etjes së zhurimkrojeve,
Apo me dëshpërinë e romancbilbilimave t’i zinxhirë,
Apo t’i izolojë në çerdhëzat ngujore të qiellit,
Varur lisharsshëm ndër degët palcthara shkreptimave trillparritura,
Por befas qenkemi fatdënuar verbërisht të rizhbiremi,
Nën breshkoret bunkeriada të arsyes,
Prej shiut ngazëllestar të trishtrrezatimit atomik-gjithmallkimnajash,
Pa urreji ca si hakërresflakazi dejve dynden,
Fushëtirës së besimit mbjellë me grunjëra psalltesh,
Sa as nipi i nipit të nipit tonë nuk do t’i fshijë dot prej dhé’kujtesës,
As hijet kobrërimkometzvarra të barbarive,
Lakuriqëzuar nën magmën e dushit të ideve harikiriste,
Oh, marangoz për tribuna alurimreja drejtësie sa ngut do t’u bëhet,
E kryeposhtazi t’i gozhdë në gjyq përjetësizmi kryqur,
Shërbestarët kamzhikbindur të satanës,
Hm, do t’a mësojmë të ekstazojë në dashuri-njëqind herë çdo ditë,
Vakt të mos i gjejë hakmarrja t’i farkëtojë shpatë rish,
Të mos na ia presë shatërvanin e laringut,
Grykës së thesit të ulërenjave vetëtimgjakyjëzuara-sa tejprofetike,
Që, tash-po e kallim honit të erërave inekzistentte...

J
Dritshpejtë James Dean motorrikja fuqi e meditimit pa ndalesë,
Flutur imazhi vrapuar ritmit të merimangmirazhit,
Thjesht të t’a postojë falazi jetën në Eden,
Me zarfin e Porsch’it që u pendua pse vallë u mbyll,
Nga duart mrekullisajuese të konstruktorit të hiçnajës tokësore,
Tradhëtirë pa limit alternativash ky garim,
Me dhuratat pa kushte zbritur qiejsh përmbystarë,
Edhe pse karburanti kozmik i muzave s’përmban frikëri plumbi,
Edhe pse hënazi limonëzohen meridianët e gomave,
Për t’i blatuar shije gurrloti ngushëlltirës,
Dhe pse të frenave thonjt ABC të erës-stopuar në puthje yjesh,
Regjistruar si korda kondrabasi festnajvirgjër janë,
Në rrokopujën e rockshow’t të qyqeve,
Pas çdo kthese-një kryq jehonpadukshëm psallton memecazi,
Qarkur shenjttucësh ç’burrëruar fatparacaktimit,
Qiri e temjan gazpërshpirtjeje bëjnë habinë,
Teksa lodron në klavinçebalin ndryshkur të hidhmës
Pa pyetur kurrë sa karat na artërohet Mercedes’i dëshirenjuar,
Por, s’duhet të ngur t’a legjendoj çdo çast,
Alfa Romeo’n e pasionit me 16 rafineri valvolash,
Gtv-ja aerodinamike m’i rëron syzet e ty t’i djeg dallgpërqafjet,
E fort na vegëtin marria pas gjurmës kryevargtë,
Pa pranuar t’i jemi kurrë airbag ferrajsës,
Kur pari-u katapultuam kurth ekstazëtire me Lamborgin epshi,
E fundi-me Rolls Royce korbi do lavdëzojmë,
As me gjol erotikor Ferrari e as me kurorë Jaguar’i,
Bile, pa kortezhe Cadillac’u e-pa telenovela mediokre Lotus’i, 
Pa teleferikim Maserati e jo-pa uzurpnaja Chrysler’i, 
Përderisa veç një ndërplanetarik Bugati,
Nuk qerajmë dot në duam e imitojmë skëterrën,
Përjetës, të jemi qoftë veç një herë po Ne-ëndrra vetvrastare...

K
Mbi çdo trëndafil arvesuar nga thërrmijza ende lotpangjizura yjesh, 
Ku atomet veç energjisë kurrgjë s’dijnë për perceptimat,
Kërpudhza e hundës m’ia kënaq dehmëtisë shijen,
E-rreth çdo femre gështenjëzuar kurorë,
Vorbulloj miliona kopjesh gjithkahtej lugingazmit fort dihat’thëthirës,
Sëpata e vështrimit m’i skalit shtrat ekstazimit,
Spatullat e thonjve m’i japin formë pyllit të epshnajtirave,
Teksa stinmarramendja rradhën po m’i ngatërron ritmikës dritësore,
Dimri m’i ekzotikëzon pinguinët e drojës,
Pranvera patinazh m’i bën buzëve ndër akullnaja gjinjsh,
Vjeshta me perla dielli m’a vesh zbathëtirën tej,
Vera me dëborë trishtme krejt më ngjethërin vlagës,
Hyjnitë m’i akuzojnë gjakrat për plagjiaturë-shenjttirës së ndjenjës,
Parzmoret e enumeracioneve më fluturzohen,
Prej goditjes së heshtës së mendimit flijmëtirpërlutës,
E pse tash mos t’a lëndëzoj duarsh mohimnije,
Mirazhin verbtar të ofshit thirrmdherëzor flakgrunjërash pambjellë,
Pse jo me kashtën e neuroneve zhegskërrmittare,
E me sqepë shpage-zhgabonjat ballsamosur flamurësh,
Mos të m’i thurin çerdhe ëndërrenjave shkrephumbura vesit,
Për çdo dilemë gruaje brofur në trajtën cicërnajore të fatit dhuruar,
Pse kapronjtë e gishtave nuk po më thyhen,
Ndër bredha përqafimesh djegur qarkjetazi heshtur,
Kur kaq shpesh qëllonkërka të mos më shkrumbin rrufetë,
Mos ndoshta kjo vegimnajë idhujsh bekimi dëshmon fetradhëtuari,
Pse ende vërtet s’e kam gjetur qiellin premtuar,
Oh, bile dhe kur shtojzovallet m’a përçundnojnë muzën,
Nuk jam as kufijve të përrallës së besimit,
Kaq lignjarë lugetërit e heroizmit një e pas një m’i ç’virtyt aventura,
E thelli meje nuk violinon më perëndeshza e dashurisë,
Nuk reciton më stuhia çmendurake e emocionit, 
Brenda meje apokalipset i korigjojnë vizion,
Në çdo pus syri-adhuroj hënën tek korbtirave mbytet,
Majë çdo honkrateri etjeje-llavnajën që më pikëfundet puthjezhurit,
Përposhtë urës së manizmit-ujërat e kohës lakuriqmëzuar,
Oh, jam ku isha e ku do të jem: rremë mëkati,
Lis i krasitur nga sëpata pleqërie mprehur mllef’urisë hiendjeshme,
A s’po më mëshir pra tek ritit ha insekte instiktesh,
Fshehur nën hijen e lulimtirave dëshpërenjash herbaruar,
Sepse ti-më mungon, pse ti në mua-nuk je,
Zemrës sime ti s’gjakërin, ngujtshpirtit tim kurrë-si vallë s’më vetëtin...

L
Në vërtëtë ngulmasi ende kultivohen mentaliteteve dhera acide,
Të pa trajtuara nga botanika e idhujve kauzshpëtuar,
Bile as nga fizioterapistët e shenjttimit paralitik, 
Ku po me ritmin valsëruar të menstruacioneve të hënës,
Fatalitetit qarkëzohet luledielli i gazmendit,
Me zjarrvjedhurat krye nëpërkimkallinjëse-braktisur shtegyjesh,
Ndër orbita përgënjështrore kalendarësh pa gravitacion,
Ku pelat e arsyes kanë frikë të shtatzanen,
Me dragonjtë e qëllimit që i farkëtojnë plore pritjes,
Aherë-s’ka si mos të ketë dhe ngastra fytyrash,
Shpirtshterira nga plehu thinjimpërzgjedhë i kujtesës e harresës,
Zbrazur nga humusi i mirësisë që bleron trillet,
Neveria thelli kredhërin tek pasqyrat mplakur të seicilës,
Ku, eja hetojmë rrënjët e kohëve shkulur,
Në çdo kandilth faruar syri-një varr etjepambyllur,
Tek çdo jargavan parvazi gjokspashvirgjëruar mermerputhjesh,
-Thërrrmijëzat e pjalmit të ëndrrës herazi arratirë,
Fëshfërimat e obeliskëve të krenarisë,
Që sot kërrkushi nuk dënjonka t’i lavdë nekrologjizmës,
-Mbi papirusin gdhendmë’artë të çdo veshi,
Eh, mjerëzima ka mësuar të këndojë veç himne baritonthjeshta,
Për qingjin dynënësh e për thikën paqmëluftëse,
Për qiririn edenpërzënë e ferrzbuarat ditë,
Për jahtin timonlodhur të seksit molhumbës stuhirash,
E risitë e dallgëzimave kontraceptive,
Për gjakpatradhtueshmërinë dhe në ogurlig ngujt zemre mëkati,
Për interbursat e satanizmit e bastet blasfemike,
Për opiumin çmimpa të flirtit e për flamujt e dezertimit,
E, kurrë lamtumiruar-për triumfin e gjunjjes,
Sa bile edhe kosa dhëmbmprehjelashtë e letërsisë,
Sipërfaqësisht lëndinat medituese ua qeth oh sa e sa fort shkurt,
Hm, gozhdët e ideve nuk do mund t’i ngulim lirisë dot,
Sado qofshin mprehur fërkimgurëve irisadhurorë,
Çekanuar dhe nga grushtet hienshendtare të shpagave,
Granidit papërpunuar të krenzhgabnorizmit,
Ku, deri tej plazhit të pendimtive baticet zbrazimnaja mendore...

LL
Pëllumbat e ideve, prush na e dëndin pjatancën e argjendqiellit,
Plot flatrima buqetash grishmkaltërema gugatjesh,
E me sallatira fishekzjarrkujëzore tundie,
Bile tej e tëhu shandanen dhe mumjezima at’apostujsh,
Pse amfiteatri i syrit na është hidhmash sa tepër bujarimvocërth,
Për arenën hirhëntë të kënaqësisë ku po mprehin shpatat,
Toradot e fërshëllimave e ole’të e rebelimit,
Ndaj fermerit të demave që u injekton gjak zotash egocentrizmit,
Por edhe ndaj supremit bari të njerimës,
Që decibel’ët e entuziazmit i mat veç me fuqinë e vdekjes,
Qoftë vegimash dhe më lart se oportunizma e yjeve,
Kur këmbanaret heshtja i vishka me arin kallpëran të lavdëzimit,
Teksa murgjit ritualharruar të dhëmbëve mëkatorë,
Qelave të korbëzisë agjërojnë ligshtmi,
Shija dëshpërore e vetmimit-herazi portfshehmë hijengadhnjjes,
Më, s’do të na i kthejë mbi varrkorijen e dashurisë,
Ku vjeshta e ka mbushur me kashtë blerore meteorësh,
E me grimëza fantazmëperlëta nostalgjie,
Dyshekun e krojit ku jetfund kacafytemi tej përgjakjesh rilindëse,
Me sekrecionet ndjellmshenjtta të gurrdritës etje’pa,
E me siluetat e ç’iluzionizmave terrnesërme, 
Buzët e kohës në kokainë mallbraktisjeje trishtas na përcëllohen,
Tuj u orbitur ekstazpazbuluarës rreze lumturenje,
E tympjalmi i mallit flurpenduar rivjen tek fjala,
Duke ia kthyer po në origjinë krejt pasionet shkrumbit,
Në fatparin zjarr që urirë po ia mëkon rrënjët fluturimtare instiktit,
Po, po, flijttimit për mos me qenë më as erë e as ciklon,
Por veçse një ballonë kometike trëndafili,
Majë sqepit të muzgut që po e vyshk lamtumira shtegtihumbëse,
Oh, me pendëzime lotësh tok po i stolijmë kobnizmit,
Pushtuesit e tempujpsherëtimave që rrafshin mosbesimin,
E që po na e ndajnë parajsën mijëra ngastrash,
Kur, sa fort po ia kafshojmë mollëzën profetikore-Lirisë së rifituar...

M
Ti apo unë-përzënë mijsavitesh e kemi nga teatri klasik i realitetit,
Regjisorin profesionhipermetrop të konflikteve,
Mbrujtur me ide happyend’ëse hipokrizash pa shërim,
E me buratinë hordhimoralesh butaforike,
Kuintave errore s’ka asgjë për të cilën dënohemi ende të jetojmë,
Lartmuret e kështjellës së budallallëkut njerëzor,
Na i shtyn tej e më tej kufijve të vdekjes,
Prej joshmëfrikës kurrë absurde të virusit kuptimzbuar,
Eh sa tepër larg vetvetes na mbërriti verbisë intriga evolucionare,
Sa vërtet bindemi që kemi kryesh pakica baroti,
Dhe nikel kauzpamjaftueshëm për larje gozhdkryqesh,
Dhe defiçiencë të paparashikuar-sa e sa,
Uzinash ngushëllimore ku rish thuren në mëndafsh qefinoret vela,
E mos të përmendim pastaj hambarët e konventave,
Ku miu i të drejtave themelyjta ngordh urie,
Prej fosilimit eshtëror gurgremisur të krenimligjit,
Urat e fjalëve çelikëzuar nuk na i lidhkan dot më as ëndërrenjash,
Humnerat e mentaliteteve ku na dejgjallojnë instiktet,
Eh sa e sa rrallë po e mbrojmë ligmi fajin,
Nga sulmet e uraganëve shpresnaivë të paqës,
E kjo sepse fshehtërisht na bujtka kakohësh mbi plate strategjishë,
Administratori libretvjedhës i dobësive,
E çdo çast na i eklipson apo apokalips trisht shpirtrat,
Nëse shpatat baladike të vullneteve pranglira,
Do guxojmë robinjazi t’ia dorëzojmë tredhtantarive të klithakohës,
Që çelsin qëllimndryshkur të portës mirbesimore,
Çarë murit qiellor të papërgjegjshmërisë,
Të fat’arttur-humbur kanë konstelacionesh lamtumire,
   Ku, unë vallë a ti-riskalisim guackën e një amfiteatri shenjttorësh... 

N
Po! nuk gabon kah kur trishttë thua jo veç ndër stuhi dyshimash,
Që poetët mbeten karagjozë të vetçensuruar,
Kllounë në cirkun e seriozitetit steril,
Dordolecthë mes arave shterike të histerizmit së botës,
Ndaj e turpit perëndi fort shpesh zbret e më mbron lavdmohimit,
Për t’i rrënjur gurë meritave-minaresyrit,
Mes panteonit premtor adhuruar mallkimash,
Sa herë ligmëtirës murlanperceptore pa direk pendimi,
Më duhet t’i ripohoj pse jam punishte metaforash fishekzjarriste,
Apo farkëtar që mbledh shkëndija për zjarret premtore,
Gjithë ia kam robotëzuar qëllimet flirtare,
Shpikësit arab të konvencioneve krejt pa gjeografi,
Bile dhe kinezit letërfarkëtues-po dhe gjermanit shkronjyjëzues,
Ndër labirinthet e fatalitetit hijazi arratij,
Shpesh pendimkthyer në shkrumblëmenj realiteti,
Duke mbjellë tërkah dishepujt e errit të shpresimtirës,
Për një shenjtt më ogurmirë e për një bukë dielli jo kaq uripjekur,
Ritual’lashtë siziftoj zgribit të idesë ortekpasme,
Ku çdoçka aureolet himalajtirës egoizmore,
Për të marrë trajtë asgjëtire qark arkivolit të bigbengut,
Poligami zanoresh e kurora bashktingëlloresh-tok sfid’duelojnë,
Në të njëjtin altar shpëtimi harbuar trashëgimpa tokthi,
Sa kaq e kaq rilindjesh epsh zellri i lyp përbuzjes,
E-unazën e shvirgjërimit gisht’urrejtjes ngujt,
Koh’harruari kjo veç detyrë e kozmopolitizimit frikhiç përdhunor,
Sepse komedi qënka përtallima gijotinare,
Edhe aherë kur ti më braktis erëzimash hartmemecuar,
E shënjim më bën rrethlapskuqazi-rrufenjëzore,
Për verbi kritikësh që zisht penelojnë papionët lakur qafash agu...

NJ
Eh dashurima ime trajtçshquar në çdo lakim pasioni rasë trallitës,
Shpesh aleancë më thonë se bën paktesh besëfshehta,
Ndër vagonë hitleriadash ku historia mumjezohet,
Me satanain bujtjepërdhunës të materializmit,
E ungjillin e tij rrezatimnxiror proverbisht m’a lexon predikatorazi,
Sa herë tokthi na i sulmojnë zemrat dyershkallmuari,
Kazmat e qëllimeve e vinçat e ideve,
Arkitektura ia ç’rrënjon rrënojat fantazisë prej shesheve të kohës,
Ku vizoret e shkretnajtirës e kompastët e horizontit,
Kurrë nuk gërsheten në trini me dorën yjore,
E as nuk i ridimensionojnë zvogëluari të vdekjes energji,
Por, t’i zbojmë gjithë prej kantieresh mirazhore-s’mundemi paqës,
Maketi vijathëthirës i projeksioneve të së nesërmeve,
Hidhnakisht po na e ledhaton subkoshiencën,
E kaçurrelat rehirma përrenjëzuar muzgjesh shpateve thikplatinta,
Me krehëra flakarttë ëndrrash përqafen,
Tash rrezëllimi premtor ende ngujëzuar në vezë,
Ndoshta shpirtpaspermur përzgjedhmës prej shpagash,
Ngrohur do po nga ama patë e filozofisë që i mëkon bibat pse’ve,
E pas, fundazi le të na këndojë majë minaresh shprese,
Iluzionisti profet që ka harruar qiejt rish t’i zbresë,
Oh-aq vonuar as princër s’na pagëzon lumtimi,
Kur gurrëzat perlaverbimta të djersës që marshojnë ndër heshtje,
Shkëmbenjve të dëshirave fatskllavuara na lumëzohen,
Ndoshta për t’i gjelbëruar thinjat kapitalit,
Hm; nga çajniku i perëndimit nja’dy gllënka dielli pijmë etjelodhur,
E i falemi namazshëm perëndisë braktisëse të punës,
Kaq shekuj ka pa na sofëruar në orbitë bujarie,
Nëpër territoret valle’azmatike të qenies,
Tempullin na urdhëron t’ia rilartojmë-ku ish e ku do të jetë përsëri,
 Pra, do t’a gjejmë nevojës të na bëjë therror,
Sapo t’ia çukitin thyershëm lëvoren hënkaltërt të natës,
Ku engjëllthi i pasurizmit gaztrillesh bën tejjetës gay’tisht striptizë,
Bile me pamjen tranvesticionale të një bariu politikanësh,
E gishtat e guximnajës s’na gjejnë thikë basti,
E ende jo as kryqepitafmë pikpyetjeje: e vrasim a-nuk,
Nëse sensualitetit tonë hyjnizon vallë a jo-biseksualiteti i tij fetar...

O
Në ende nuk t’u ka thonjuar syrit-në bërryl të gjurmës së rrufesë,
Shkretit ku kurrë s’u kanë riplazmuar më qiej e zota,
Por veç kërpudha farorgazmash përdhunse,
Jasht’tokësoras dje u ngul një pikpyetje guri-egërimash arratirë,
Paralelopipet iluzie perfektisht faqe’drit’thëthirës,
E pse ëmbëlthazi mos t’a latonte zelldryshkura skarpello e erës,
Nëpër këmbë thyertare rrënjyjesh-kryqth orientues,
Apo tempull edenpërzënish nga djallizmi,
Eh ç’bën kazmëdëshira t’i vetshumëzosh protektorat hapësirës,
Thelli themelit far terrmëtar të dehjes sublime,
Që nuk njeh përmasa ç’ekuilibrimit epitafor teorisë pushtimtare,
Kur kufijtë tejet tehen kuqëruari shqisash,
Mes minierave shembur nën vargmale dëborlotëtire,
Ku pleqpoetët tharmin **** metaforash për të pshurruar alkool,
Tok me nallbanë epshi e hyjnesha ekstaze,
Pra kuptomë-sot u gozhdua në katër polet e qenies një pijetore,
Etapa lavd’denj’parë e bumit cinik të civilizimit,
Strategjiadës me liçencën e utopizmit thjesht ilegale,
Tok gorgkanaleve të normafitimit groteskësisht do i patkonjemi,
Ku e para bujttëse flirtare krodhi kërma-ideja,
Sa braktirë prej badiguardëve miopas të dekompozizmit utopik,
Vreshtat që rrjedhin përmes kohës pa shtrat,
Krenive mbeten shpikja e dhelpërimit neoklasik të saj,
Ani pse s’dënjojnë t’i matin epokazi rezonancën tërmetsapranë,
Fuqisë rrënuese të heshtjes shpirtvrastare,
Me uturimën e mushtit harruar qëllimparalitikisht genpambjellë,
Në kovaçanat e varrezave ku ngjizen vetëtimat,
Sa herë i përgjërojmë flijtim mik’mikut larg kishqashtrie,
Pse pas gjashtë ditësh krijimbote ripassim-sa për një dopio diell...

P
Nën erashkën rrënjimullinjtë të një dore fort përkëdhelmkozmike,
Fshehur brenda një guacke botpaparë mendimi,
Pikërisht në bregun ku valpërkundazi ylberëzon erëzimin,
Vetë prehja harruar pa bujttë as në epshpishtar ideje,
Fatpaçvirgjur ende presim ç’magjimin,
Teksa tinëzisht prej kruathellë shenjttisë arratirë të dheut lotëzuar,
Ku zambaku i kujtimit pushtuar ka zezëtirën,
Një zë gurgullimëndërrt na jehon maledhembjesh,
Prej lugut të eshtrës gdhendur rrufeje,
Majë katedraleve të nesërmtisë që kurrë s’do meteoren,
Paqja qoftë me Ju, Mirësia qoftë për Ju, veç në Ju Begatia qofttë,
Pastaj me dritdëbornaja yjesh e hëne,
Tejet mbulohen shtigjet vërshuar ndër luginat e habisë,
E nga ç’rrugëtirë shpëtimi s’po dijmë kurrsesie,
Të mbërrijmë shkurt në tempullin e hyjnive bekimtarë të nevojës,
Sapo të na i rrezethyejnë heshtqëllimet e jetës,
Me përkrenaret krenpa të kryeneçësisë,
E iris pas irisi interesash të na bredhë perla e shpirtit,
Oh-ekuilibër duhet të vemë në okulistikën dallgimtare të gjasave,
Pse kauzmendelejevisht në rendin filozofik të vlerave,
Ku simbolet i pagëzuam me emrat tanë,
Saktë na pozicionohen koordinatat e armiqve,
Meqë mitra e karatit të së vërtetës po pjell veç hienzat e zilepsjes,
E hardhitë e rekrutëve do ia helmijnë pasionit guximin,
Me stuhitë shijemallkuara të verpendimit,
E, pambjellurazi çdo xhungël psikopolitike kaosi,
Që na qark tropikët e ekzistencës nga brohorima zjarri populluar,
Faret ngutazi do na shkretëtirë metamorfozash,
Nëse verbnajave shesim ishujt e zemrave në tregun kohzi,
Rish për t’i riblerë luftanije të ra cmirizmit,
Hipokrisht po ia minuam ndërplanetarizmit varranjar,
Sondat e shpresave ngadhnjenjse të ekzistencës përtej profecive,
Ende pa e eksploruar zotëtisht në gen kthetrash vetveten,
 Ngujuar bunkerit zvarrnor të dyshimave,
Kur patkonjtë gulçimqiellt të gjykimit pa kah orientimi,
Çuditazi na i magnetizon negativisht një UFO,
Në formën aerodinamike ngjethmëronjse-të një gjethi naiv ulliri...

Q
Projeksiondrejtën kornizë të bisedës jashtë zenitit perceptimor,
Lermë t’a çekan me të fundmen gozhdë fjalrrufenjëzore,
Burgosur kuptimit le të çlirvajjë ky peizash,
Mes agonisë së këndeve dehjebaletta të iluzionizmit,
Teksa palmat e këmbëve akropoliane të adhuroj,
Si po më trokthërijnë ndër kalldrëmin jehonlashtimtar të duarve,
Bile dhe kur shkrumben mes shkrepëtira irisësh,
Dhe kur iriqen ndër lëndinkamoshtat pantallona reshë,
Dhe kur marrin trajta flladi apo fluidime,
Oh, magjisë do t’i lutem të më bëjë kullë ejfelante,
Nën to të gjarpërij kaçubaheshtjes ku i fsheh urithët miklimave,
E lumëzon mijëra stuhi që as u krojëzuan kurrë,
Errin e qiejve portëhumbës të grishmërij,
Ku fund barkut të kohës bira e ozonit klithërin buçimas,
Sa herë zgrip honesh i rrëshkasin konstelacionet,
Apo kur vela nazike e hënës nëpër oqeanë hartpanjohur bujtet,
Buzët vlagimthella të shkëmbenjve të habisë,
Etja çdo ag m’i mbjell tejet me memecëri,
Me shi kometash pres të m’a gjelbërosh trishtin pyllhirtë,
E limonin e zemrës të m’a luzmërosh bletëtirshëm,
Ndërsa tërë do më elektrizohet shtati lartiplatintar i përgjëratës,
E gjunjët do më krejt rërëzohen kur të ndërrojnë fé stinët,
Me trenin lodhimtar të ekzotik’lamtumirës,
Eh sa ligmas do më përplasë i penelit postbllok,
E nuk di në m’i rijep fatit genkoprac listela fildishtare,
Nga kofshët e tua-për t’i zdrukthtuar kornizën ëndrrës pasion’re...

R
Me duajt e kallzave elbnore të mëkateve panumrisht fajsavogëltha,
Eh sa fort etjeurirë m’u ka dëndur hambarthi i jetës,
Mokra e ndërgjegjes më himn klandestinshëm,
E mallkor jam aq sa vargonjtë vjellëtirës ende m’i zvarr fati,
Por, mrekullia konceptpa kurrë nuk ma shndërron “krimin” në birrë,
E as alurimën e dhembjes në krua predikate,
E as dy peshqthit bekimorë të riprodhimit intelektual-jo,
Nuk m’i bind t’a ngopin të vërtetën e turmës pse i josh lutmaepshur,
Për t’i shpikur ekzibicione të ra dyshimit jetardhës perfekt,
Dhe kur kazmat e kuriozitetit të dëshirimave,
Vullnetpenduar i shkatërrojnë të zemrave shtëpi zotave të krenimit,
Fundi  t’i përkasin krejt njera’tjetrës triumfata e gjunjima,
E sa mall kam të më përgjakin të dehjes pranga,
Kur skllavazi u shërbej me thesin e pse’ve pemuar shpinës,
E ligshtmisë habij si të tjerët herezisht ende e hipnotizojnë ujin-verë,
E gazopiumshëm e marrëzosin sa e sa mjerëzinë,
As nga djajtë bile pa u akuzuar për idhujtari pendimënie,
Kur botzhapikurit passh ia lexojnë epigramet e ferrit urimtarit Dante, 
E-pa iu ngulur asnjë gozhdë ligji altarkishave penalizuese,
Nëse guxojnë të imitojnë virgjërisht Krishtin,
Nga frymqiellori paralizim tej ndëshkimit gjashtkëndor,
Ndërsa sqepi im brishtak që për ty mijsavitesh mbledh ëndrrave yje,
Për ty dashuri mbetur pa as dheun e besimnisë,
Akuzohet dhunues furimshenjttë i pronës së krijuesit,
Korbinjët e spihunëve m’a kanë fotografuar çipllak nuduari shpirtin,
Fantazmat e agjentëve më gjurmlehin bile edhe zarfesh,
Celularin e ideve m’a përgjojnë fjalrrënjasi,
E në më kristalen bindjesh dilemat-gjithi m’a ç’kodojnë ndëshkesën,
Po-po, ndaj sot falmë pse dritzhbirem verbie,
Oh! si s’më dhanë pas një Sure të më udhëhiqte hi’diejt,
Paku tash në qofsha poet, jo t’i luftoj-veç t’i shpëtoj,
Për festën që, si s’po na mbërrin-?!-u rekruta në trafik blasfemishë...

RR
Ndoca gjëra vetëtijnë e i kqyr kur miqthtë nxjerras i qepenosin sytë,
E në çastin kur frikflorinjtë habiten si vallë flakadanen,
Nëpër tavan intuite ku zeusen veç merimangat,
E si qiparisazi urithqiellshëm i hijezohen gjakshpirtazi tokës,
Rrënjisht i shkul nga të mendjes shpelltira,
E prej ngujimash të kanunëve pashkruar të realitetit-ia tejkrrej zellit,
Të mijtë për t’i zjarrmëruar gazvajmë në përroin e flladtirës,
Ketërzuar stinës që ende s’m’a ka mbërrirë zemrën,
Ndër dherishtat prej gjallmërimit harruara,
Pa u petkuar me frak stuhishë e papion rrufeje, 
E i mbjell si hajmalitë farëzojnë besimtarët genthellmi mishit të fesë,
Blasfemizmin për t’ia bindur arsyes së krijimit,
E s’vonojnë lulebajamet e marrinave t’a bardhin tej luginën,
E as t’i bëjnë pyll duarpërqafimat e zjarrmëtarëve,
Po ashtu-kobshueset pompa të shpëtonjklithjoshësve,
Pse zvarrjes do jem ç’ka kurrë arenave ngadhnjënjëse s’kam qenë,
As në lirinë e verbisë e as prangash drite,
Dhe bari dhe gjarpërinjtë dhe tigrat-fyerjepa leje të lyptijnë,
Duhet-druvarëve t’u përgjërohen deri varresh,
Meqë s’ua pyesin që në lindje shenjttin e përtacisë,
Kështu orientimi e ri’hiperbolizon dëshirën për t’u arratirë-ku digjet,
A ku kultivohet geni i një ahishtkauzre napoleoniane,
Hidhmës ç’gjunjore pra  ku nuk shkelkan dot as ëndërrenjat,
E as aleatët e mij me retinat guximqirinjtta,
E me pajtonët e qëllimeve gjithpërjetazi shtegnipakuaj,
Teksa, më shohin e u fryjnë lotëve e struken nën gëzofiriqin e territ,
E prej shkretanie vetmimin m’a bëjnë-ku&pse-të fatmërgojë,
E mes hiçit shkrumbëtirës të të ri’rizbuloj ty,
Po aq të kaltërt sa trishtia e aq gjelbërtirë sa brenga,
Purpurlimtare sa malli e okërrickë sa lamtumira,
Pse s’më prushërin irisësh, s’më yjëzon profecive-dje a sot a nesër...

S
Rreth serave avulldiellta të nderit po patrullojmë tok-jet e vdekje,
Me fenerët mplakur të drojës i zbojmë hijet frikës,
Të passen në territoret zhvirgjërnare të mëkatasve barinj,
 E mos flatret më perandoria gri e hajnizimit,
Dhe mes tonit pakt ku kodet e instikteve shtatyjten shpejt çudisë,
Nëpër poret e gëmushave të reve ç’metamorfozike,
Ngutie të eksportohen ndërgjegjesh kohpanjohta e mallpaditura,
Por ja që rishmi dherashpirtrave na grabisin,
Gjunjimuari pa na i pyetur kurrë ikonat e dhembjeve,
E as hyjnitë që i mbrojnë: e ç’na është paku fitimi i çdo humbjeje,
Trangujt e krenarisë e domatet e egoizmit,
Piperkat e inferioritetit, fasulet e herezisë e qepujkat ngushëllore,
Ndër tryeza festpameritta bujtin pa na pyetur,
Gishtat e trumpetave himnsatantare-nesh i volën agut,
Ende pa u lëndëzuar prej puhive duart e engjëjthve të mbarësisë,
Që i japin shije ngjyrave e energjisë dritpashtermë,
Për të na bindur që t’ia riakordojmë rreptë këmbanat moralizimit,
E as rast’herë të mos gjarpren gardhit të armëve tona,
As fëshfërimat e fantazmave plagjiaturiste,
Kur lëmenjve urirë të realitetit vallzojnë tok me të instikteve minj,
Që kurrë zjarri i asnjë ligji s’na i shfarosi makthit,
Por ja-prapë na pëlqen krojimi po në prehër të kuçedrës së etjes,
Të na vjedhunojnë çdodatas kalendarësh memecërie,
Ku nudo ekspozojmë zotën e falenderimit,
Teksa telgjëmbaçi gjak’klithor i së vërtetës paçbërëse ngjethive,
Rrëfen-po ne ua gërshërëm shtegun e zell’errmimit,
Punmëdhenjve fe’betuar të antidjersës-genimsterileve kënaqësi,
Agonjisë skeptruar shpërblyeras fronit të dilemës sonë:
Pishtarë akuzues apo karbonizatë vetdjegieje?!
Eh, mekanizmin fajbujarimtë e kemi të grasatuar fort kënaqshëm,
Dhe heshtjen sublime të tolerancës-paq’mirkuptuese,
O shenjtza ime-pse e si vallë t’a shterim tërfatin kufijngujimit pra,
Duke falur-pa qenë ne mëshira-blasfemizmin,
Teksa ezopisht po na i thurka fabula përtallie lirishkeljes,
Eh sa nxitimtar këmbshkurtër ky qivur qelqpa relaksi,
Mbi altarin biznesilegal të gjyqit gongpafund-idhujsh të vetvetes...

SH
Eja rishmas kridhemi tok në pishinën e brengëtirës së një kafeje,
Ndoshta ia ç’argjendim shvirgjërimën hënore trishtit,
Me buzët etur të zezëtirës që po na thëthin,
Çdo çasti ja që s’i mjaftonka vërtet ëmbëlthia e hidhërimës së vet,
Baticuar në gjirin e një përqafimi dallgqefinuar,
Pse që të eksplorosh në çdo grimvyshkje krenigjallët,
Duhet mësuar të kuptosh stoiksolemnen heshtje të turpvdekurve,
Që koordinata të ra përcaktojnë shpagës pasringjalltare,
E kohpakohë nuk duhen vizituar perëndi’qenët,
Deri atje sa t’ua përçmosh frekuentimin-kazinove të qiejarratirëve,
Teksa përkundruall lavdisë pa flosh ardhme pokerojnë,
Kur s’qenka fort e vështirë të jetosh si mëkat,
Pse dihet-anatomia e fatit përbëhet çdo indi prej vargzero parash,
E gjithshkaja qoftë genmirë si ‘to-veç bordellit të tyre,
Ku armiqtë nderen eh sa më pranë se miqtë,
Oh! ndër epokat e të tjera makthesh po i ngulijnë kthetrat akrepat,
Mes astronomisë së fajeve pa yje faljeje,
Kurthreve ku psherëtimash i mbytka zambakët dhembja,
Thellnajtirës përvëlore fjalëve pa një bulimë oksigjeni ngushëllie,
Njësh me fantazmat e kujtimeve bakterizuar,
Që-kushedi ç’armë shfarosjeje tash po u shpik balada,
Që, vargjet neoklasike të ç’harrenj tragjikomedie rimash-ritmojnë,
Përfund shpirtrave ku paqëzon hyjisht djalli,
Skeptër në dorën vringëllimprerë të vetë krijestarit,
Që rishmi s’po dijmë: mbretëron a jo majë shpate besthyer dileme,
Ndër ne-ku me zgalemë mëkohen kërmat,
Ku peshku në pjatsupë ndëshkimi i proteston urizmit,
E ndër festa bujten brigadat zellkuqnjare të orgjiadave dehur drite,
Pa shih, oqeanverbia erazi ia përpin gjurmët mallkonjës,
Ujkonjërisht sulur në stanet e mendjeve tona,
Ndërsa braziliançe po i ziejmë shqeto kafenë-ende pambërririt lot...

T
Platinëzuar tej paska virtyti fasadat modvjetëruara të sensibilizimit,
Digat e territ makthtar i thyejnë vargonjtë qetësisë,
Pse ujërat duhet t’i lajnë vigjëlencës së vet retinat iluzive,
Arsyen rend’dritëse për t’a filtruar kohësh,
Teksa ne harbimash vërtet s’po dijmë ç’t’a bëjmë habiturisht jetën,
I qerthullojnë thrashciklonim-kërthizës pa na mbytur,
E tej na zbarkon kontinente ngadhnjenjash-pa ditur pse,
Pse mushttore kupetjes s’dënjoka t’a pijmë,
Dhe sot sikur s’na e dhuruan tok me kozmikun kalendar mrekullimi,
Por dhunuarazi na e ngjeshën në brumatriçe duarsh,
E kjo bukë pjekjezezë s’do nginjojë askënd,
Për sa vdekje s’ndryshon fat magjia e tokës por e besimit,
Uritë u hiperbolizokan vesit aq sa diejtë nuk i mjaftokan festëkobit,
E as hordhivarrezat emravjedhëruara të librave,
As fluturangjyrat që arratinë verbitë e realitetit ngërçar,
As ar’reliket që i lidhin hallka brezapendesës,
Bile as e triumfit alkimi që ende s’ia ka mermeruar fatit argjiliadën,
Krejt shpronësuar qenkemi nga energjitë e vullneteve,
Nga gjeometria e administrimpersonalitetit,
Kur sot veçse trupin zjarreshtërt kemi gjithi tonin,
E ligshtthmi e keqpërdorim deri skutash më ekstazfshehta nevoje,
T’i bëjmë tash mbarimisht një dafinë vend tutje shpirtit,
Në panteonin e shenjttive fort të paqiellta,
Ku rojat kultivojnë kanabis qark shtatoresh turpi,
Hëm-ç’po na ngordhin e rilindin thellazi galerave të përkushtesës,
Qelizat delirore të epsheve ç’kodimtare-gençdotitazi,
Cikli ëndërrtar shpesh trisht na shtatzanet,
Hija e pemëzës së abortimit na kacavirret irisësh,
Ndërsa denjlavdët pjella agdështuar të iniciativave ngushëllonjse,
Me furça gjakërimi ia lyejnë ndalesave muret,
Duke mbuluar legjendat palcgravuruara aty bështyrisht,
Prej rapsodëve që riorganizojnë pabesi nesërmie,
Eh sa bekim’mashtruar vezullimi i metalit ku na hajnizohet morali,
Etnokultura nis gjakmarrjes e fundet vëllavrasjes,
Ndaj ruajmë pra prej dragonjve të hiçnajës,
Kur farkëtojnë me lotin tonë të hakmarrenjave proverba,
Yjeperëndishëm do të ruaj shpirtkë-nga hienat e virtytit lukunjar...

TH 
Carlo Santana tej na pushton udhkryqnajat ritëmhirta të muzgut,
Me mijërat kitara ekzotizmi semaforësh thyer,
Molla e qytetit e fort lodhur prej mushtvlagave frute,
As sot-ja që s’i gjeti etjeshenjttëruarat duar të vjelëseve të ëndrrave,
Kushedi ç’përqafimesh nostalgjie kredhur sirenëzuara,
A përkëdhelave të argjilit ende pa amforuar,
Yjet një pas një po ia ngrenë qepenët përgjërenjave rrëfenjfshehta,
E shpirtrat komunikojnë-s’dijmë si-jetvdekjesh,
Me pishtarima alfabeti flakpadeshifrueshëm jupiterian,
Ndoshta për akullnaja jargavanësh flasin a epshmagmim fluturash,
Apo për ngurtësimin qymyror të zjarrdëshirave,
Vegut çudi si se kanë shkrirë ajsbergun e argjendqiellit,
Ndër të syve qirinj që ende po bredhërijnë çerdhesh të satanarëve,
Shandanë paqpanjohur të bëhen për nxirmendjen,
Gazvocërthi bota mbyt në alurenja terrtire,
Teksa qark valëviten hijet honore të valles së bishëzimit,
Satërin e drejtësisë shtërngojnë në dhëmbë faljeje,
Flamujt e qetësisë tremben muzgjesh vetëtimçjerrur zbimperiferisë,
E monologët e hidhërimave kështjellëzohen,
Kur saturni kapërcen temën e seminarit pse na mblodhi,
“Të dishë ku je s’do të thotë të jeshë ku di e ku do”,
Universalizimi i fjalës kurrë s’ka kuptim ku s’po na syth as rastësija,
Bile as poetizimi i nuditetit joshës të asgjësë,
As përmbysreflektimi i lavdit në legjendambledhës kohe,
Ku i torbullojmë ujëramentalitetet-rish t’i qashtrijmë, 
Shpejtthi të kthehemi po duhet në portin e lajthitjeve harenjthjeshta,
Ndoshta ka mbërritur me farin mërgifundëm,
Shtriganëtira e llahtarisë së bukurisë në trajtësirë delfinëse,
E para se të mbytim iluzionit shpirt e kujtes’harresë,
Prej orgazmës së dritës joshmëtirazi baticzbaticuar muresh verbimi,
E që penduari do-të na e tjetërsojë shëmtirën origjine,
E krejt të na e gëlqerëzojë gjithanë realitetin,
Para se uraganët black-metalarë mungesave kahpa nxitimzvarrma,
Të na thëthirojnë ndër oqeanira agu nevojash mohimtare,
Ku çizmet fatndryshkura të lirisë thelli na notojnë,
Nëpër festasheshet e dehjes inferioritare direkimash pa pol adrese,
Eja pra ngut ndezim gjeneratorët e entuziazmit,
Eja e zemra’zemrën ndihim t’i prodhojnë eter ndjenjës,
Eja! gjak hidrogjeni tok t’i dhurojmë tash ndërplanetarit Megadeth...

U
Gurskalitazi rish po ngulmojmë euforizmit nënshtrimin e vizioneve,
Bindjen e erës t’i braktisë retë e zogjve të lignajës,
Rrëzimin prej pajtonit nëntkuajsh të qiejve,
Tok me kulla ezanpërgënjeshtërta predikatash, 
Ku majash-si këmbanare fyerjeje shpeshazi krrakërrijmë,
Sa herë që fati na ridënon të besojmë lavdbarabartësinë me zotat,
Bujtjes ndër galaktikat e mallkimave krejt tokësore,
Teksa origjinën e pse’ve të krijimit gjurmojmë,
Jo herbariumeve ç’burgosur të apokrifave firomshenjtta,
Bile as tarracash varrezore të fisnikërizmit,
Por, në të drejtën legjitime të kërcunjturmës për  të zgjedhë 1’shat,
Hëm! absurdi ende i quajtur filozofikisht popull,
Eshtrat ndër piedestale marshesh kortezhore çimenton,
E me eskaliburin e votës ja që bën harikiri,
Meqë kaq pranë qenkërsh yjorit ishull të parajsës,
Oh, dhembave s’duam t’a shohim detin e hiçnajës fort përqafuese,
As humnerat e fjalëve ku brohorasin korbat,
Bile as pendët e kalave tek ia shkul flatrimash tradhëtia,
Baletin e fallxhoreve të apokalipthsisë,
Apo dhe uraganin e psalltit hyjnor të shpëtuesit,
Nëpër kanalet kulluese të shpirtrave bujkërisht po zhysim këmbët,
Ku thëthirasi dynden reshjet e tepricave të halleve,
Ndonëse pa cak mbretëria e zhegut tej thëllimës natëtin,
E dritazi merimangemi ëndrrabraktisjesh,
Kur klithat ende pa sythur të nesërmtive gjegjim,
Ku dëshpëria do të gjelbrë plot deklamacione mirazhenjzhbërëse,
Për minierat e pasionit që kurrë s’do dejzohen yjesh,
Për gurrdëshirat që kurrë s’do na i përmbytin kënaqësitë,
Për gorillat darviniane-kurrë roje inkuizicionizmi,
Për të zjarrit thonj që kurrë s’do u krrejnë sy,
Orakujve aluziontarë-shtegtonjrrëfyes velabusullthyer verbërizmit,
Ku morrat-mjekrrash platonizmi festojnë,
Për tre dimensionalitetin e paplotësisë hyjnore,
E revolucionin blasfemimtar ide paaktivizuar të energjisë, 
Që fle, fle postiqesh kohe tok me krimba shprese,  
E presim, lutim, përgjërojmë: si jo-mjerima do bëhet më meritmirë...

V
Po të mos ish vërtetë një film premiervirgjër-vdekja,
Sado ligshtmi kuadratuar dëshirës pakundërshtuese për t’a riparë,
Në rradhë s’do shpirtshuanim me hënën para sportelit,
Tuj fantazuar veç si do donim-happyend’in paraprofetizuar,
Ekstazisht për t’iu ngazëllyer hidhmi shpëtuaras,
Testamentit të një bilete zvjerdhuar mallit për shterimat e etersyve,
Numri i rradhës së ekzaltimit s’ka si të na ketë rëndësi,
Veçse orientimi për të gjetur karrigen biblikisht paracaktore,
Të jetë kah lindja, gjithyjesh nga lindja, po!-lindja,
Ku hapen krejt portat kujtesgurta të shenjttisë pa diejsi  perëndimi,
Artëkapakëve të amfiteatrit që sarkofagasi do na thëthirojë,
Ditditësh thjesht për t’a metamorfozuar në perlë,
Fatin tonë pas mijëra vjetësh lymerianë perversitetesh,
Trashëgimnajasit t’a shesin në motet ndjellnëma pushtime egrisë,
Për t’ua riblerë vegimave magjinë ekranpremtore,
Sepse çdokohësh nuk do të mungojnë sfidat Oskar’izuese,
Me të njëjtit skenarë mallkimlashtë kurthengadhnjesh,
Po me ato kamera verbore e po ata regjisorë pa inferioritet talenti,
Përderisa ende të drejtën civile për të qenë celuloid,
Fort lamtumirur trokthlavdit e duartrokitazi paqës horroriste,
Hyjnizisht e kemi vetëm ne-geni perfekt porno’r,
Ne-mitrat hollivudiane që thelli po e mbrujmë hipokrizinë zemrash, 
Ne që, qoftë kthetramortazi: ditkemi pse duhet  jetuar...

X
Eh sa shpesh më duhet t’a gris e rishkruaj strukur guvash të epokës,
Poemën xhelozishekspiriane të masturbimit kolektiv,
Ndaj falmë tash pse nuk po të t’i blatoj obeliskut të shpirtit,
Dafinoret kurora të përjetësizmit dashuror,
Sa heri që honesh thëthirmkozmike të trishtenjave,
Festat-urinën e fishekzjarreve shatërvanojnë ciklonimpërrenjëzuar,
Përmes qiejsh të bastardëzimit të pse’ve të ekzistencës,
Dinamitit zemërndalur të orgjisë harenjmadhe,
Fitilin rrëkebindur fatit rrënimparacaktuar pa kushte,
Guxuari mes dhëmbë shpagie patjetërsuar ia mban veç  injoranca,
Turma që jahtlumtur kapërcen detmenstruacionin e vet,
Kur apokalipsnajash çdo ndodhë më pas,
E di-as drita hyjpaembrionuar ende e ngushëllimit,
Kur verbëronjës do vrapë zjarrmëtirash alarmi me një fllad pjalmri,
Degve vallzonjtare mes kopshtit të llahtarës,
Teksa shampanja dehjelashtë e fjalimeve premtiardhme,
Prapë qindra trajtash epshi stuhirë do spermëzohet,
Buzësh zhurtare grusht’hematomura brohorimnajave kozmetikuar,
E karvanët shtegnajhumbës të puthjeve,
Do nisin yjeshterazi t’a përzhbirin shkretëtirën,
Përfundur në një të djeshme po pa asnjë krelë lumëzimi,
Për të gjuajtur dy peshqthit e ditëve biblikisht për t’i bërë rish dymijë,
Hëm; dorë më dorë po pishtaron penisi i shpresës,
Stafetë breznishë ankthpafinishuar kurrë,
Ndër shtjellkarnavalet ritëmllastuara ekzibicionit mjeror,
A si kqyrni pra tek çdo klithëz gjethet e fytyrave,
Sa bukurisht instiktazi ua humusojnë genet kanceroze stina’stinës,
Ani pse seicili bredh alurime me kryet shpata krenimash,
Ligmi i vuan sikletet heretikëzore të rrufesë-për vete,
E tinzisht tok betohen si dishepuj kryqëzimi,
Pse jeta qenka fort hijegjatë dielltirave tej trokthit të shkrumbëtirës,
E pa cak brir’oshëti’bujare-ngjethim papendimit,
Për gjithkënd që po i qeth mendimet sa e sa e sa shkurt,
Kur me flokë virtytesh hajnur-sixhadekohën
Flamurijnë-harruar pa  përskuqur fjalëve karbonizuar tredhm’ideve,
Para se t’a riciklin nëntvdekëshen dhembë,
Me njollën ndjellkaltërt hënore të shvirgjërimit gjak’klasik,
Stampuar thelli në flatrën nesërmdjegur të ekstazës,
Krokodiluar përkëdhelive në cektina pishinash të retorikës politike,
Teksa ndër vitrinat greminuar kuintave të përvjetorëve,
Ngjyrenjat ndërrojnë reklamat e brisqeve,
E rruspat e hallateve shembin këmbanare lejepa,
Ritualit për t’a pasur më koblehtë shkruarjegrisjen eposvargëzuar,
Edhe nëse unë e ti vendosim t’ia tjetrim kahun origjinës,  
Pse qindrashekujsh pushtuesit skalisin ende emrat,
Mbi limanin pritpërcjellës të vaginëndrrës,
Që gjithsesi jo! nuk harron pa e ngjizur me heshta populli-detyrën...

XH
Për t’ia vjedhurirë enigmatiket thesare-principatës së sëmundjeve,
Gripi krenarohet pse qenka dyersh kyçi misterparë,
Memecërinë e dobësive të shpirtëtirave zhbiron aortash thelli,
Epokepikazi për të na i rrëfyer radioskopitë,
Ku kodërzirat tuberkulore nën zhgunë tështimash tej dëborëzohen,
E liqenet pneumonare-mbyten kadavrash pickamllahtari,
E sperancat e kancerit lotkridhen eshtra lamtumire,
E bletëzat e tumoreve ende eksperimentojnë shijen pasjetëse,
E pushtuesit malarikë i bombardojnë kozmosi pol’ra frymëmarrjes,
E topthi i migrenës ia djek çdogoditjesh tenistirës rraketat,
E hija e trompozës ia kapërcen kufijtë kobrimit,
E milingonat e reumatizmës kështjella brenda qenies palcligbrejnë,
E trumpetimi i pakinsonit regjje’re lëkurë i lyp mëshirës,
E drerët e skicofrenisë ia blejnë pyjnajat flakëruar hartdiellit,
E fantazmat e sifilisit kërkojnë universit komedianë,
E tash dreqi e di ç’geni keqnjar ngujuar virtytngadhnjen,
Blinduar me ç’roje xhelozie ndaj shiringave verbore të shpagenjës,
Ode-kushedi ç’uragani epidemie harpash u thurin,
E ne, ndër thonj kolle na përpëliten ankesat,
Thjeshti për t’ia veshur thëllimën jetës me një prush më zelltrashë,
Sondat e stetoskopëve t’ua dhëmbshkulim mushkërive,
Boll naftë dhembash magmirëse thëthinë epshit,
Galopnajash të garojnë çmendur gazit makinat farmaceotike,
Pa trajnerët e mjekëve që ua disiplinojnë trishtritmin,
Oh-pilotë guximrinj virusesh hidhur prodhon për qiejt pasdanteskë,
Industria e funebritetit gjak’krejt ç’imunizues,
Ku ende na fekondohet po si lashttazi “in vitro” fati,
E si t’i shpëtojmë pra gjurmimit kryqshkrumbëzuar kohësh tejmtare,
Rrënjëve kërleshjerrufenjëtira të lavdpemës besçbesshenjttë,
Ndoshta po na thërret rish bakterizimi i entuziazmit, 
Portash eposale të pasurizmit ilegal të ideve plagjiatore,
Por edhe heshta e penecilinës-bile edhe bomba nukleare e HIV’it,
Aq sa dhe B-52’shi i viagrës e batiskafii i aspirinës,
E sa fort frikaçemi t’a shtatzanijmë ardhëtirën,
Stinës që tash shpresarti çelës-kalendarësh arratirë na ka,
Prej kasafortash ere ku toku po ia mumjezojmë profecirat shpëtimit...

Y
Selvia fort shtat’harbuar e komet’akullimttë e nazikëtirës së dorës,
Herë bërë drapër herë pishtar për pasionin,
Humnerthëthirëset bregore të ijeve lakorisht zjarrmëruara,
Dehmekstazasi ia përkëdhel shtojzovalles erë,
Teksa lodhur haremit klandestin të zotave më lyp paqe,
E pastaj vjedhurisht dardhët verboshe të sisëve qumështgjelbërta,
Ku male legjendash me etje pinë muzgjeve panginjtare,
E me zheg yjor rish pijnë shenjtti-perënditë,
E ca më tej krateret dëborvirgjëra të pasthirrmave,
Përfund reve qerthull’lotëruar të hënorit kurbëzim trembur,
Ndezjelashta llavnajime dëshirimash vegore ligshtisë bëlbëzojnë,
Ndoshta në dialektin harruar-?!-pa transkriptuar,
Të djajve betimpërzënë të përkushtesës,
Që në fron pendimnie rish ruajnë mbretërinë e pabindjes,
Sa bota shumfishuar shëmbëlltyrës së atij mallkimi,
Vallepapendueshëm ferrmania po kohparajsëzohet ritëmviciozur,
Paragrafë kurrë botuar kronikash epshndjellëse,
Në gjuhë hyjsh që s’dijmë t’i përkthejmë,
Gdhendur janë mureve salartuar të rrëfimit lutjefalës,
Që na ndajnë paktpapajtuarazi me oazet e dritës së botës,
Ku devetë e të vërtetave e zgjasin karvanin përtejmi shkretëtirimit,
Ndër tendat ngjyrimçlira të mëshirës origjine,
Mbushur me qysqitë e thirrjes së ndërgjegjësoreve zemra,
Që gërmojnë rrënojash konstelacioniste të vetvetes,
Në kërkim të thesareve krejt pa gjeografi,
Gjithë ç’ka tashmë grabijmë prej hambarëve të mohimnive idilike: 
Të mëkojmë shumçka instiktesh ende na gjallmon,
E pastaj tjetërçka të rifilozofojmë në shtigjet e pasurizmin,
Për mbërrinë e pasjetësorit ishull premtimi,
Alkimia ngjethëruar ledhave rrjedh sa ngadalë,
Si ari flakëriçverbues i çdo hadithi prej kruashpirtit të Pejgamerit,
Tej, ndër oshëtimat Islame të kanunit të dashurizmit,
Ja që dhe llastimtarja puhizë qiellit striptiztuar,
Fillikatthas e ditka që nuk u jetuaka fati bujar veç për vete,
Ndaj degëza gishtërinjve të mij rrufefrikshkrumbur,
Vjeshtazi m’ia harevyshk gjethnajat-dhe pse pasythuar puthjeve...

Z
Ekuatorët e mentaliteteve xhungëlhirta na i braktis dielli i arsyes,
Pajtonestinët s’po dijmë si t’i kamzhikojmë,
Katër rrotat aks’eksentrike të dëshirenjave udh’heshttare,
Njëherazi na nisen patkonjimverbëruara kahfatesh,
Ndjellshtigjeve polpenduese ku na presin grigjpërzënat perëndi,
Eh, krijimi ogurshenjttë vetpagëzohet shkatërrim,
Dimri sa ëmbëlzimthatë-si një pjepër faraoni balsamosur,
Vera etjeyndyrshme-si dëborë mallpangjizur,
Pranvera gazngujttë-si një murlan që s’gjen ku të ç’kondensohet,
Vjeshta grishmdritërore-si ajsberg ende zjarrpabrumuar,
Jugu thëthirmhumnershëm-si një tradhëtim,
Lindja zemërplazmartë-si agimtirë llavsambarsur,
Perëndimi shpirtinfektuar-si çdo sindrom inferioriteti para Islamit,
Veriu i lartrrëpirshëm sizifiadës-oh, si një lamtumirë,
E grafiku s’po na i gjen paqë lapsit të zërave,
Partitura i rebelohet në çdo tingull kryehyut të harmonisë,
Pra, sërisht duhet të diskutojmë për forcat magnetike të ekuilibrit,
Për denjneveritësen shpatë gabrieliane drejtësie,
Para e pas-gravitacioni do të na e rërëzojë krejt kreninë,
Lart e poshtë-do na rimbërrijnë vampiriadat,
Majtas e djathtas-thirrma e lavdvdekurve ngutit do të na ri’rilindë,
Planetit fajvirgjër të një mendësie fort e boll kohë’re,
Ku mëkatet po ruhen kështjellash e qielltarët mauzoleve,
Ku s’do t’ia përdorim as yzengjijtë e as frerët, 
E as besnikërinë-mëzthit të diellit bujartar rreth lëmit të argumentit...

ZH
Teksa orbitnisem me fanatikët dragonj apokalipsnajës së moralit,
Itakë drobitur të rikthej prej sa jetë larg-në ishullin tënd,
Mes unazës vjedhare arenbetejës së kohës,
Endrra ime që po aq ngjethtirpari më rubinon syve,
Si një trëndafilth puthjegjelbër qiellzomu mes duarsh elektrizuese,
Jo në homazh të gjëmshkuarës ciklisht këmbanuar,
Jo! çastprerjes mos aromëzo trillesh xhelozi,
Për shtatoret fantazmuar të gladiatorëve panteonpluhurt,
Eh! zilepstarin teh si nuk e shijuan kurrë fundmërisë aq premtore,
Sepse bekimorigjinazi e ringjizin tejvdekësen dritë, 
Ylbernajat thyer orgazmëtaresh pasqyrima,
 Idetë lavdshenjttëruara keopsianshëm krejt shpirtërohen,
Ushtoret vetëtima muzës lotvlagur të rapsodëve harenjkorbëzorë,
Gurrgazmendesh ia velojnë lahutat dashurive të ra,
Ku nisin sirenëzimin zotat e ngushëllenjës,
Gjithsesi klithnajpaparashikuarat reshje të duartrokitjeve,
Nëpër energjitë yjore të vullneteve ofshthellirazi po na përmbytin,
Ndaj lumturimnjësh murgojmë qelave të heshtjes,
E ne vetë jemi trungu fajgenor i mollës mëkatolimpiane,
Dhe djaj rojtarë shpag’eden’etërish qofshim,
Oh! orakuj satanizmi mbetëm që nën kazmat e falmës fort bujare,
Republika idhujtarie ç’himnizojmë ritmilingonazi,
E flakë ikonake mbjellim mes oqeanëve të përkushtimit,
Pa kallur kurrë mall për jehoni përrallëtirash,
Antidehësin pjalm për t’i sekretuar harresave ndjellartit krenarim,
Koshera e mallkimit mos uzurpohet skeptërthyeri,
Me kostume epshekzotike skalpkarnavalesh,
Shekujshkrumbazi ende flamujt marshojnë festash virtyti,
Nga sopranimi i molës cinizëmkozmike të hipokrizisë lakuriqzuar,
E eposit sa ligmi po ia urrejmë varrin e millit-hy’egoizmit,
Ani pse denjisht jemi testament i një kryqzate,
Ndonse rish sot i blemë tjetër shpatë krejt fatvirgjër,
Fill sapo toku ia rilindëm moralit dragonjimin-o dashurimëza ime...


netisveizi@yahoo.com

----------


## Fiori

SONETET E GJASHTAVE

-106-

Këndoj nëmtares botë-shurdhëroj në tjetrën,
Më rreh gjithkah drita e mbytem errëtirë,
Flladi më hap portat, por fati më fal kthetrën,
Gazmi harlis ëndrrat e unë-brengpazhbirë.

Kalëroj murlanesh a gjarpërim zvarr sedrën,
Urith friknaje jam a shkëmbth nën shkrepëtirë,
Shpatëtar ardhmëtar a rojtar për botvjetrën,
Gjelbran thinjimlavd a shkretti ndër ngjethëtirë?

Krejt zotat m’i përtypin të mokrave fjalë,
Ligem e s’di ç’kërkoj mes pyjesh të hiçnisë,
Ç’ka më mungon s’po gjej kah t’i ndryshoj trishtisë.

Ndoshta kroje yjesh një shenjtkë lus me kaltrë,
A prej zgjojesh agu-flur qoftë a vegbardhë...
Ngushëllenj pashpresë zellfort përgjëroj flirtnisë!


-116-

Me krahun prej pulbardhe më ledhon brishtaz ndër sup,
Por prej zambakut vrikthprerë të puthjes-ka frikë,
Ç’më tundon lakuriqshëm e rish purpurlon ënd’turp,
Loz e shend pa fund e fundmë ngërç: ç’lojë ndjell’ligë.

Shkujdesmadh gishtërinjsh i kreh flokët leshterikë,
Këmishën oqeanike ëmbëlth m’a flak në trup,
Rrezëllima kometash i hirnoj mbi qerpikë,
Fëmijrores përqafje më drithron dehshëm nën muzg.

Mes shirokë lotësh eh ç’mëshirë kall, eh ç’trishtë,
Teksa shpirtin beson se ia ngujttij në brengburg,
Pas re pendimash e fsheh dëshirën fort ndjenjdlirtë.

Eja guxo e shterja prroskat e vajit në mund,
Plagmëkatin ze adhuron kësulkuqja makthtrilltë,
E prehrit rish lyp’paqse ligsht më vjollcet-t’a përkund...


-126-

Vejushzë na mbet princesha si dardha në shkrumbishtë,
Juga i çjerr qyqimin, gazmimi e mbyt ndër lotë,
Tash mbet të dhelë kujtimin zambakësh aromtrishtë,
Kështjella e saraji kurrvlerë si ka në botë.

Tej adhuron ciganët sa i ngjethërin keq mishtë,
Tek dyzohen shtegtimash të pa lavd e krejt pa sqotë,
Në çdo baladë, klarina-ardhnimës sa gjethbrishtë,
Për varr-pa pëllëmbë dhé e me qiell sa hirplotë.

Nis ëndërrenjat reshë-gushkuqë krahshkulur dimri,
Më kotthi pret pranverën t’i kthehet tok me ringjalljen,
Lamtumirza e thëthin ndërsa gjithkund sheh përtalljen.

Pse ende po ngujohesh në verbtarin sy qiriri,
Shpejt braktis tërçka e rend shtegut nga të thërret briri:
“Nuk duhet të të lerë, por pas t’a leshë ti kamjen!”...


-136-

Lotpalarit iris nata uzurpon çdo pushtet,
Qerpikësh plumb rëndojnë qyqet e pikëllimit,
Shpirti mes dallgë udhkryqesh eh sa dhembshëm humbet,
Terri fort varrthellë, ç’verbonjë-shpres’ e ngushllimit.

Tej, shkretit ku fati kahprapthtë me kobin puthet,
Ku gjithkush altarësh i beson paq vetflijimit,
Një shkëndijës shoh si mbi këmbana shndrimash buçet,
Palindtarin gaz kuptoj pse i përket agimit.

Petkash brenge le të hiret ky çast nervtrazuar,
Krejt le t’a shterë gjoksin zëri hidhnor në heshtje,
Ky karvan shendpërmortshëm le mos të gjejë prehje.

Le të përflaken faret kujtimesh mallharruar,
Por, ç’ka për të ikur-shpejt shkon, pa mua e pa ty,
Ndaj boll pra: trembi korbat, pëllumba argjend ndër sy...


-146-

Në letër higjenike t’i shtypësh ungjill dashurisë,
Destinimin përkushtimor do e s’do e flak në plehra;
Një çek dhe e harron në xhep kur i fal rrobat modvjetra,
Mbase lig tuj ia ç’mardhur në një skaj djallthin urtisë.

Pse nuk guxon t’i gozhdësh qivur i varesh trisht në kthetra,
S’harron harresa e si rob lufte të trajton humbtisë;
Mes shpagmadhes drejtësi as vetja s’i shpëton furisë,
Kur tash s’e ndjen me ç’fuqi pendese rish psallt hyjnim jeta.

T’i bëhesh këngëtar nam’mirë instiktesh papagalli,
Rrëfen që mbete pa diagnostikuar nga mëshira,
Çastesh kur shend’helmor ritualisht t’i shkul pendët halli.

Ndodh që dhe i lyp qielltarëve ndër përshpirtmërira,
Me përrallrrufenjtin kalë flatrues ngjizur nga fati...
Kujt, ty që ende plluskon mes liqenj ideshë thellpazhbira?!


-156-

Që tash jap tre ëndrra dhe gatuar libra-dy plepa,
Drerusha të më dojë si të jem Adami vetë,
Por, bujarim një mikthi im fal liqenin tok me grepa,
E kjo sirenë qorre do t’a dojë me fort shkretë.

Yje e errnaja si në çdo bursë qenkan vlera,
Sa kohë na murgon identiteti në kuletë,
I përkasim gjithkushje që shpërblenka pa hilera,
Adhurenjtaret tona sa gjarpërushka dhe bletë.

Qark na veshin si drita me sa gaz e plot përkorë,
Si zeusësh na gjunjen shërbëtorkat flijimtare,
Maskat përkushtore nxijnë thinjë e skuqin borë.

Ankandi mbetet hapur me pa dyer e dritare,
Dalin e hyjnë nesh sheikër e princër rastësorë,
Si mos betohemi çdo çast për shenjtoret tradhtare?!


-166-

Përshndrit përmbi çarçafë ky planet orbitpanjohur,
Mister dheri shenjtor ku më sython ëndrrat rinia,
Fort kam dëshiruar të jem endacakth shtegpalodhur,
Të kalëroj e humb përmes visesh fatpaarrira.

Krua buzës t’a pij akullin etjes trisht përlotur,
Blirnajshkrumbtë të më bëhet shpirti nga kërshëria,
Veç një çast të prehem liqengjirin puhisht brofur,
E pas gjatputhjesh të trembnim si zogjthtë ndër lëndina.

Më lejo pra t’i zgjas gishtat krejt të t’a gris dëborën,
Të mahnij lumturisht me gjelbëritë e hovit tënd,
Shtjellaromash të serenatem mbetur dehmës pa mënd.

Rish të gjunjem: lermë e mos guxo të m’a kthesh dorën,
Lulet a s’rilinden të këputen për bukurinë,
Po vashat a nuk nimfen t’u dhurojmë dashurinë?!


-176-

Mimozat po çelin bisqe kohreja,
Por një ditëz a s’do të fishken dhe ‘to?
Ja që për gjithkënd fsheh një cak pranvera,
Dhe nëse bleronja fat’tej’jetshme do.

Jeta dhuron ylberima ndjellçveshma,
Por vjen çasti shuhen-kjo mbetka kredo,
Mallkuar a bekuar shter shpirt jeta,
Ç’ka dëshmon që sa të çmon fort pra e çmo.

Dallëndyshja rrit flatrues dritdenjë,
Por ja që dhe zogjth korbi mëkon ëmbël,
Po pse? Sepse jeta qenka ritshenjtë!

Ndaj ç’e tremb vegnajë fundparën ëndërr,
Në zemrat klithin: jemi bij mëkati,
Kjo, pse jona rini, aq gjatë, s’do zgjati...


-186-

Po shter e shndrimës gurrë e syri fshihet errit,
Vegut qashtron misteresh në lëndëzon kund shpirti,
Frymzvarra rish thelltirat kurthinave të tmerrit,
Ku mrekullimtari flok valzohet duarsh trishti.

Në vërtet kaq lojnare qenkan shpagonjat ferrit,
Mes zjarrni dëshirimash veç hi mbetsha prej ligshtti,
Pse ndër dreqër e shenjtë hyj si mollë e sherrit,
Dashuri t’u grabij-le të kryqem allakrishtthi.

Ç’ka i fal ëndërrimës krijonjsi i thëllimës,
Përkushtim e bukuri, epsh, ç’mëkatim e lumtim,
Shpejt t’i kthejnë u lutem sa më ngut prej mërgimës.

Jo zhindkë, verb’adhurenjash nuk të ndjell në tundim,
Kur murgeshtarja ndjenjë s’të flijonka tërbimës,
Pra: na qofshin krahrorët këmbanare në kumbim...


-196-

Ajo u tret tej si dallëndyshkë fundvjeshte ndër re,
Ajo u fishk krejt-gonxhe dritprerë pa lulëzuar,
Ajo u bë shtrat lumi që nuk iu bind asnjë rrjedhe,
Ajo u fik tok me zjarrin-as hi s’më la në duar.

Shpresligmazi zemrës m’ia këputi çdo tel harpe,
Gazit m’ia shoi yjet e ndjenjës ogurçmuar,
Irisdetesh ra e humbi si perla nën trokth vale,
E sot çdo flutur ngjethërin klith’erës kobngujuar.

Ç’hyjni guxon të m’a rrëfejë udhën fatit humbur,
Shteginë e mërgimave drejt kthimave pa kufij,
Drejt ardhjesh harraqare gremiskohës mallkonjlumtur,

Të çastit kur më dehej korbëtirash djalëria,
Aromash mall’lashtta që rish më ndjellin tharmçudi...
Nesër, do m’i bien harpës siç di veç dashuria?

----------


## Fiori

*...EH KJO EDENIANE !*


Tundonja hesht mbi mua e i lëshon pickamë gjarpërzërit në tetëdhjetë goditje,
Përngjethma më puth çdo pore mallpërgjakshëm e dhembjes i falem si mos të jem në gjumë,
Gjith’heri po paguaj me dëshirë për blerjen e fitimin e lumturenjave qoftë dhe me hile,
Dhe ca më çmendurisht i hedh shifrat në bursat e ndaluara me ligj të fatkeqësive,
Rrotullohem në shdredhat e kamzhikut fërgëllues e epshit-nuk di, në jam a s’jam më unë.

Pavarësisht mohimit të lirisë përzgjedhëse si mund të rreshtim vallë së jetuari,
Thëllimit mos të trokas në portë dëshire e mos më bëhet limfë drite prushëruar rrembash,
Kur gjithkrejtqark gjykatësit e moralit s’po lenë meshë inçestesh së festuari,
Ndërtojnë e shembin idhuj baltërimi pa ditur ku t’ia gjejnë varret shpirtit së penduari,
Eja e arratisemi nga kjo valle zjarrkalbur e paqën kërkojmë njeri’tjetrit thelli shkrepash.

Ku nuk mund të mbrohemi virgjërisht nga vetvetja as ndjesa ime e as lutja jote,
Kratereve të gojës ku prroskat e magmvës na thekin bukën e pashterë të mishrave,
Pas pak palmat e gishtave qiejt e gjinjve përkëdhelin ku shenjttët gjejnë hoje,
Për të bletëruar vullnetin ëmbëlthak në zemrat që nuk kanë prej turpërimvërtetës droje,
Eja fshihemi tok në bunkerin e një kokërrze lajthie, largu temperuesve xhelozistë të thikave.

Ndoshta nën fiere dhelimash çerdhen do na e falë këtë natë një yll kërmilluar,
Bekimfundmi të largohemi nga natyra shpres’hirnosur e njerëzve rutinrrezikshëm,
Tok të masim koordinatat e këngëve pa ngjizur në ëndërrenjat sapo përzhbiruar,
Pa u kthyer në ngastrat hashashiste të humbtarëve që thëthijnë ajrin e fatit lëngimuar,
Pra brenda amfiteatrit të një loti vese nga e jona dashuri ti zbojmë shekspirët pameritshëm.

Sepse në saksofonin e së tashmes buqeta jehonash derdhim dhertirave të qeshmave,
Asgjë s’do përfitojmë nëse korigjojmë gabimet tona në jetët e të tjerëve-ardhmës,
Ky ngushëllim parapërcaktor s’ka pse na rradhit në nekrologjitë e balsamosura djeshmave,
Si engjëj të paemërt askush s’do na kujtojë nesër ndër panairët e kreshmave,
Ndaj shtyllës kurrizore të muzës po i lutem sot të jeshë lugina përmbytmëtare e palcës.

E ti mos m’u llasto thjesht veç për të ndërruar petkat si stinë kalendarngatërruara,
Kur zemrat boll mirë e dijmë që i veshim me të njëjtat nostalgjike vjetërsira,
Rish padeshifrueshëm për t’u fshehur në edenet e adhuronjave shtegpërçmuara,
Nga ku kthehemi për t’u ngujuar vetmohimës në vajin e kandilëve ndanë udhfateve lënguara,
Përderisa nuk gjejmë dot një amplifikator guxime ku ndjenja të furtunet në miliarda klitha.

Por ja që ti ende pranon të më përhapesh krahërorit veç si një parfum nëndhesor,
T’i ndjej çdo çast qelizat si më hyjnë rrënjësh trëndafili sagonxhuar imungesës,
Ngjitesh deri në shkëndijat e epsheve që më yjëzohen në tavanet e qerpikut fort mjeror,
Pastaj rrëpiresh dëborë përngjethmave lakuriqësisë për të më bërë theror,
Teksa dua të të ndal për të t’i dhënë ngjyra miklimse marrëzisë e dy-tri metafora zbulesës.

Sakaq humbas mes stuhisë së hirit të trishtimit që më përqafon kurthëruar,
Duke m’u lutur të bëj një magji e t’ia kthej rish fatin në parbuisjen e pemës së zjarrqershisë,
Ku dikurë mijra zogj zbrisnin të këndonin prelude dashurimit e tash largmërguar,
As shkronjat e emrit nuk ia skalisin mermer’puhisë në fluturimat e gazmendit përçmuar,
E më bekon dorën ngushëllore që uritur durim ia vjel frutet thëllimit të stinpshertisë.

Ngulmova të gris gjashtë mijë perde vetëtimash që t’a adhuroj kaq gjelbërore,
Ndër luspa petlazambakësh më rrëshkiste gishtash gjarpërushëza ndjelledeniane,
Herë përfund thellësirave të dëshirimit zhgënjor humbte koralesh shndritmërisht perlëzore,
Herë më trembej lëndinave të errësirës së mendimit si bijzë keqtrajtuar njerkëzore,
Si tash që prej majës së piramidmëkatit më zbret vrap’penduar brinjëve ndër meridiane.

Qenve të slitfjalëve ua shpejton ndërsimin për të mbërrirë lëndinëzave të heshtjes,
Ku hijet e zogjve ç’vetëtimëzuar zbresin në pëllëmbën e akullt të nostalgjisë,
Thërrmijzat e petaleve të komplimenteve çukasin për t’i falur trajtën e dikurttë qeshjes,
Pa e parë peliçen e mërdhimës si e ka mbështjellë zemrën najlon ngërdheshjes,
Ku ende pyet të hidhet apo jo përfundti grishash ku unë e pres mes rrathflakëve të magjisë.

Në pandeh që jam fyt ferri-çdokush që e ka frikë do dijë si të ruhet-mos shkojë ferrit,
Ka qindra shtigje për të ngjitzbritur qiejt e mjafton injekto hapash entuziazëm,
Sado të duelen era e retë vela e guximit s’do t’a përmbysë flatrimin-kaltërimi kurrë s’djerr,
Bile, shpërdredha e intelektit me të mungesës domosdoshmëri shpëtimkotaz bëjnë sherr,
Sado të jeshë amshim-jam flijima, e sado të mos dua të jem kufomë-je veç kazëm.

Pse në evoluimin e rastësive perfektësisht gjen kohën e fundit të vet gjithshka,
Ndoshta më thjesht se sa kur nisi t’a konvertojë sipërfaqen e ndjenjës në hektarë,
Ç’shëmbëllimi i dashurisë të kthen origjinës ku ishe rruazë tek gjaku mblidhte mijëra grimza
E kjo këngëz lamtumire po qe se t’a kurdis gramafonin do jetë veç kor mjeran plot klitha,
Nëse jetuam në pajetë-kushedi ëndrrash vdekojmë pavdekës tok me yjet shkreptarë.

Shpejt u përballëm me të keqen ndaj fituam pse duhej të rriteshim si stuhitë shpejt,
Mes djerranishtash të rinisë humbur ditëm t’ia ndërtojmë kantieret përvojës,
Aty’këtu hodhën shtat dhe pyjet e urtësisë që ballë sëpate i mësuam të marshojnë veç drejt
Dhe pse s’rreshtin rrënjësh së na vjedhuri-toka e bujarisë kurrë s’na u mvrenjt,
Por s’po kultivojmë baltën e lotit tonë, kjo keqë e pakrahasimttë-thua na bëhet shtrojëz?

E teksa rrëzohem në portat e poreve të tua zhbiroj ligsht trupin që e adhuron dhe terri,
Dritë bëhem përthellë kapilarëve që thëthijnë një energji çudi të pa koncepttë,
Dhe pse i kufizuar prej kangjellave të lëkurës ku pranga dënimreja më kalitka tmerri,
Liria më mbetet një pelikan me sqepin në thithat e diejgjinjve verbëruar prej epshi,
Teksa kështjellza e horizontit ku skllavem më dhemb pse u lartua rreth një kroi lotshterptë.

Kjo do të thotë që tentakulat e dashurisë të të shtrihen deri në oqeanë dëshpërimi,
Për të gjetur kontinentet e kënaqësisë fshehur nën çarçafë murlanesh shtratit të kohës,
Majë kepthirrjes për ndihmë ciklonet e këmbanareve të ngjiren prej pëshpërimi,
Kur unë e ti një fjord ndër fluturim dallëndyshesh ndërtojmë mes engjëjsh kërshërimi,
Dhe pse na u dashka t’i veshim në të zeza zanat e mushtit që na i japi shijen etjes e brokës.

Çudi si shekujsh s’e ngatërrojmë kujdesin me frikën e jemi ogurë pambrojtur ende,
Zambakë që nuk na i hap çadrat muzgu mos të na drittë deri në kërthizë shiu i agimit,
Ndonëse shtjellëzohemi karusel gazmendit temjani i smogut na tharton mendje,
Shkall’lumturimit hipim e zbresim mirazhesh e rish arratirave mbetemi origjinazi në rendje,
Jemi mëndafsh nxire që i thurën petk bekimin, bile dhe pishtarë zjarrvënësie të prarimit.

Tej shkrumbanisë pa remë loti përmes hirit kërkojmë puset e epshit zbathurirë,
Nga dhjetë që gjejmë mbuluar korbash, kovës time prej mashkulli do i mjaftonte veç një,
Kur shkabisht ti sokëllim mbi nëntë të tjerët për peshkun e vesit mbytur-e sa urirë,
Kridhesh thellësirash qelburintare gjaku pa e njohur veten ritualit shthurirë,
E s’di-të bëhem litar të të nxjerr prej hëne a të të le fundi tok me kurortarin djallth shterpë?

E ja që t’i shmangem mundësisë së jetës do të thotë të bashkëjetoj në një akt me vdekjen,
Portat e dheut t’i hap me çelësin që ruan në kafkë thesari vetmia e pa ngushëllim,
Mes autostradash brejtur krimbash përjetësimi t’a mamuzoj çmenduri veten,
Qytete paqenies llamburirë nga fosfori i eshtrave që me palcë virgjërtare mëkojnë heshtjen,
Kur fare thjeshtë mund të më tiganisësh prehrit si kermillth a mëzth shfrimhungërim.

Shpesh më duhet të përdor metrin e fantazisë mbi letrën ku veçse mbjell e shkul vargje,
Pakufijmërisht të mendoj për qiellin e kështjellës ku dua të të fsheh trillesh guxuar,
Lypen mijëra kubikë me mure për bedenat yje mbi yjë e për ura ëndrrash-sa harqe,
E ja që pa argjil s’ka si piqet tullë në furrat e zemrave tona mbetur pa pragje,
Ja që argjili i orgazmës sate mbeti padëshirimit në testament të tjetër kujt robrisht ngujuar.

Pra, domosdodhmërisht duhet luftuar mirë në arenën e qëllimeve idepërzëna,
Jo për të fituar tehun e shpatës më falenderimthellë por për t’i hapur përkushtimit rrugë,
Do bindur shenjtti i besimit të na prijë droj’pa për të ecur më tej turptaresh bëma,
Ushtarët e harrimit të urdhërojmë t’a zbojnë prej shtegut gjithkënd na ndalon gazit në nëma,
Drejt betejës së re pa kompromis ku na pret rilindja jo ngadhnjes por riciklimit-kurrë!

Ndaj jam zeppelinë kënaqësie kur më dhuron puhiza “njëmbëdhjetë minutëshe” nga jotja jetë,
Ani pse më thua që krejt zymbylishtat e fatit veç t’u shkelshin nga hapi im blatimnaje,
Kur dheu i frymëmarrjes gadishull përkëdhele mbeten pronë e tjetërkujt vërtetë,
E veç jeta e tij nuk ëdhtë më e tij por e shenjttve që e mbrojnë prej liganive tona ngjethtë,
Megjithatë i vetmi ngushëllim-fakti që ati i hyjve është dhe yni atë-në çdo falje.

Prej fjordit të syrit e zgjidh barkën e vela muzgore m’a shtyn në passje instiktin,
Haluçinacionazi me gjeometrinë primitive i mat miljet dhembjeve dëshirpapërshkuara,
Herë majë direk papërgjegjshmërie hipi vetë e heri klandestinaz flamur flirtin,
Bashi i rastësisë më lyp t’a gdhend lahutë kur heretikisht duhet të lyp turra për trishtin,
Ku, një pas një do të përfunden gjithë pishtarët që vegimuan të na përpijnë pasionflakëruara.

Përmasash dhurimi askush ende s’na beson si ia vemë dashurisë kufijtë intuitivë,
E merimangat e xhelozisë na ndërsejnë të na e shthurin syth pas sythi hartën e mendimit,
Rapsodive thirrjelashtta kthehen t’i zbulojnë ndjenjës së vet krojet aq e aq primitivë,
Ku etja përdhunisht ua fiton kënaqësitë tuj ia robëruar emocionit dherat plazmimzhivë,
Turpëruar luftë pas luftë vijnë të na adhurojnë si qiej grishmërinj i falim ritualisht spermimit.

Në mokrat e të kuptuarit kund s’e gjejnë grurin e domosdoshmërisë ricikluese të lirisë,
Dhe pse klithfushatash kryqëzore nuk i lanë meridian pa i pushtuar idesë gjelbërore,
Por shihini tash në platetë e zemrave ç’fantazma karikaturiste u bëjnë striptizë,
E qark mijërat ngastrina haluçinacionesh mbjellë baltrash dëshpërimi hashashisht me sifilizë,
Vetëm pse nuk ia gjejnë varrit të shpirtit rrënjët e pyjeve të parajsëzimave shterpërore.

Përkundërshtisht me fatin duan të nxjerrin mjaltin prej gjakut të lumturimit mohuar,
Kur dhe gurët e dijnë që hëna nuk milet sado qeshjebardhë t’na e shtjellëzojë blegërimën,
Kjo gjini duhet të t’a pjellë palcën që të mburresh pse genin në gen i ke ç’koduar,
Kur dihet që eshtrave të amës së saj imi gjysh miljona shekujsh ciklisht mua më ka klonuar,
Pse s’i noteroi thjesht sarajet e vaginës por në çdo pore ia testamentoi ngjethërimën.

Pra qenkan veç të miat portat e kohës ku i hyjnë e dalin dëshmitarët përkushtimit,
Me pishtarë flak’argjendtë gazmendi stafetuar në bij jetpambërrirë maratonash,
E tej në bregun pazjarrmëruar të jehonës dhëmbët po mprehin peshkaqenët e përçundnimit,
Rreth ishullit të syrit duke stuhiuar direkët e lavdisë që u mbytnë po thesarshkrumbimit,
Kur teorema dinakërive askush nuk orvatet të na vërtetojë kahun polzhvendosmash.

Pse mbetmë atlasë të hapur orientimi për çdo rrymë që shfleton pathëntaret fjalë,
Mjafton ndër ugaret e analfabetizmit të shenjave t’i gjeshë dej plugut të shndritmënisë,
Mollën t’a bindësh për atësinë edeniane e krahëror’elbit të derdhesh puthjevalë,
Luginash terri të derdhesh dallgflakërues e përrallisht majmajë yjesh të bëhesh rishmi kalë,
Patkoi shteg’ri me çelikun e patkoit krenimvjetër shkëndijon përmbi kudhrat e flijtmënisë.

Boll shpikëm mekanizma horoskopiste për të zbuluar të ardhmen tonë të pa emër,
Boll u përpoqëm të paracaktojmë rrezen e radarit në kozmosirën e ndjenjësive,
Boll i pyetëm milingonat paraplegjikale të fjalëve si ia rrëzuan fortesat zellit krenarimvjetër,
Boll cirqeve hipnotike na përdorën për të trembur spektatorët ende adhurimit verbër,
“Tash e tashmja-gjithshka kemi”! pse mos t’i bëhemi mëkim pa trokitur porta ëndërrive?!    

Sado që rishmi nuk po ia transkriptojmë njeri’tjetrit gjuhën bekimfalëse të intuitës,
Enciklopedi shqisave arkeologjikisht rrëmojmë t’i gjejmë relikat koh’humbura besimit,
Veçse në sistemet e të menduarit nuk zhbirojmë dot e sonda na thyhet frikës,
T’i ekuilibrojmë biodiversitetet të kuptuarit-ndër shkenca të panjohura s’bëhemi dot shpikës,
Thjesht pra të marrim e të japim dopingun e epshit pa i kërkuar të njëjtin kah trembimit.

A s’sheh si na e ledhaton lëndinën e veshit harmonia e këtij shiu gjelbëror të arsyetuari,
E jo koret shthurantare të impulsivitetit gjinkalltar pa dirigjent disiplinimi ideor,
Dhe pse kalendarësh s’po gjej më se ku pranverat tona nisin e mbarojnë se pllenuari,
Dhe kur në krateret e gojës veç hiri i dueteve vallzon trishtimit sa fort mjeruari,
Përderisa në teatro fshehmash po lutemi të na përgjojë një gjeni’ri-mbase moxarti premtor.

Apo një shekspir gati për të na rrëfyer se liria pa koordinata e tonit gjarpërim,
E mbaron së enduri pëlhurën e qiellit të vet ku fillon liria e maces ndër tjegulla hëne,
Kurse në manualet e hipokrizisë standartisht për lirinë e njeriut-tepër vonë,
T’a vazhdojmë thurjen e fijeve të erës dheut ku veç liria e shenjttve e ka tashmi pronë,
Prej andej të përjashtuar jemi e të pameritë për të hyrë as klandestinazi në oborre ëndrre.

Nëse kurthi i manisë drejt mrekullisë femërore më grisht në teh flirti me çdo çmim,
Nëse trilli kuçedror drejt hyjnimit mashkullor të ndjell në flakë ferii pa mëdyshje,
Aherë drenushëza ime përralltarin rrezëllim nëse s’ia vleroj, do ia dhurojë-e kujt trim,
Po legjendari yt lahutës jehonëzuese në s’i bëhesh muzë-cilës kuçedre a delëze t’i falë himn,
Ndryshe-të kam thënë dikurë, gjithshka nuk është ndryshe po qe se qashtremi ndryshe.

Drapërinj do t’i mprihnim hakmarrjes për t’ia mbrojtur në çdo kallëz arën bekimit,
Kur ja që destinimin gabojmë për të vërshuar ndër fushnaja me tjetër pronësi,
Sa tepër qenkemi larguar prej etjes së zjarrvërtetës dashuri me krojimin drejt shterimit,
Sa kaptimpabesimazi karvanët e deveve të kujtimeve përmes dunash treten shtegtimit,
Ku e harruam mangallin plak të përqafimit nevojparë-unë e ti-mbetur sot krejt pa ngrohtësi.

A mos ndoshta toka që mërzitet nga përkëdhelzat e lumit duhet t’a ndërrojë lumin,
Po lumi që ndodh të mërzitet së përkëdheluri si vallë t’a ndërrojë dhe ai tokën,
Dreq o punë! argjil’dritës e uj’amshimit, në këtë dhe tjetrës botë-toku ia thartuam brumin,
Me trenat e karuseleve të ekstazës mbërrimë në diell e ia thëthimë deri në gen palce rumin,
A mos thjesht ia shndërruam në prrooskë orgazme e thellie si struci fshehim kokën?!

Në leqet e ç’natyralizimit të vet mblidhka njeriu nevojshmërisë ngarkesa emocionale,
Gabimisht tuj i konvertuar çentralit të trupit në shkarkesa pasionshpejta elektrike,
Periskopët e nëndetëseve të shqetësimit gjithkah paniken nga ky duf shkatërrimtar vale,
Ku tornadot seksëruar oqeanin rrokadojnë me kontinentin skakierash mbytfjale,
Ku qeniet përbuzisht superiore brirët thyejnë për të vendosur ekuilibër qoftë bile e me hile.

Marshi i katastrofës që tash mbledh mbeturinat e lumturimit ogur’zi-s’varej nga ne,
Palmat e përqafimeve shkulur rrënjësh tregojnë se këtu s’ka pasur kurrë ekzotizëm,
Buburrecat e puthjeve çiftëzojnë rima pa kah në rërë përngjethi e rish fshihen në varre,
Prej nga ku do kishim dëshirë t’u arratinim metaforave ngjizur zgavrash kafke,
Veç sa për të korigjuar në kohë barometrin e realitetit që nuk tregon presion për erotizëm.

Sa më tepër e sa më në palcë ia studiojmë shtresat mineralmbajtëse psikologjisë,
Aq më pak ia ç’konfigurojmë mbiqenësinë njëqelizorësisë diabolike të kuptimit,
Dhe kur ua hapim portat maleve të krahërorëve të njeri’tjetrit e llavë hirit kërkojmë sfinksë
Arenave të befasisë ngërçtarë mbetemi kur po ne fantazmëruari rish bëjmë striptizë,
Në të djeshme pa të nesërme e në të ardhme pa të shkuar-kroje denjëtorë shkrumbimit.

Akuariumin e vakuumit mbushim me elementë kimipakonceptualë dëshpërimi,
Dhe pse në poemat e nekrologjizmave e dijmë që muzat nuk mbjellin rishmazi jetë,
Veç vdekja e mbretëron asgjënë dhe nëse na fsheh nën mjegull polemlagësht pëshpërimi,
Ngecim si peshq flatra’artë në gëmushat e reve ku rrufe e gjarpërinj çifton kërcënimi,
Për t’u kthyer dheut shenjttor të faljes ku na pret amë mëshira nga kjo zgjimë  përngjethimi

Kështu qenka e s’mund të ndërhyjmë për t’u drejtuar gardhet e mendimeve të tjerëve,
Së paku hapësirash këndpapërgënjeshtërta t’i paracaktojmë caqet sensualitetit tonë,
Liganët e vegimave t’u gjejmë e forma barkore t’u japim vallesh ere shtretërve,
A mbase mes hartash loti të zbulojmë ishuj e puthjet t’ia gjelbërojmë çdorrënjësh pjeshkëve,
Paçka se do të thonë rish që jemi devijacione instiktesh e veç djalli na fal përtalljes pronë.

Ngushëlluari mbi brezaret e letrës ku tash trishti më shkronjërohet koshiencës,
Konstelacionet e epsheve do na venë emra alienizmi e epitafet do na meritojmë në çdo varg
Nëpër skeleri aforizmash kacavjerrë do ia rrëzojmë katet qiejnxirmëtare brengës,
Me fibra karboni nga hëna thyer e përçmimit një sondë guximnaive do i sajojmë shpresës,
Të na shpjerë ku veç kënaqësia utopike e imagjinatës na i çon këmbët parajsorit prag.

Para kujtdo që të na mirseardhë qoftë në çezmat e tempullit të profetizimit të xhehnetit,
Qoftë në biletarinë e kinemasë të retrospektivës ku padyshim do mbesim celuloidë një ditë,
Në vitrinat e harresës mos ngurojmë për të reklamuar ç’përfaqësuam jetshterit,
Cilët jemi pra-të jemi vetvetja qoftë dhe sikur zvarrë të na gjarpërijnë flakëve të xhehnemit,
Nëse drejtësi do të thotë të mos duash dhembjen e dashurisë që të ringjall perënditë.

Tash ç’të deklamojnë s’kanë dy fenerët tanë bëmirtarë endur muzgjeve të njera’tjetrës,
Dhe pse ka kush të na prijë drejt ujvarash drite mbetemi rish të braktisur prej agut,
Eh sa larg metrikës së përgjërimit e shtëpisë metaforike të surrealitetit të letrës,
Kur, të rrëfesh e të rrëfehesh kush je-të tjerët lejon t’a thonë tehndryshkjes së të vërtetës,
Nëse gjuhtredhazi heshtin kjo tregon se po na gatisin një aureolë hiri shpagut.

Krijesa të pa meritueshme amshimës për misionin e çuarjes së shpirtit përpara,
Si kurrë s’do ta dijnë sa koncentrat arsyeje mbartin vetvetes për ta shndërruar në energji
Keqtinë jashtqitazi konservojnë pa kuptuar që përkundërt i ndryshojnë botës përmasa,
Gjithësimit ia ridimensionojnë portat e kështjellës së parajsës ku sot janë veç rrasa,
Me emrat e mallkonjave vulosur para e pas nesh nga po e njëjta dorë lavdimi plot neveri.

Vetëm pse vetë na urdhëroi të duhemi ligjepërshkelshëm ballë moralit ndër herezi krimbur,
Ndoshta pse po mediokrin ritual kryejnë gjithkrijesat e pa plotësuara fort gabuari,
I japmarrim orgazma platinëzuar mbiqenies e vjedhfalim ndjenjë-kurrë shtirur,
Si engjëjt flatërzuar në besimin ilegal e si apostuj të rremë rremba dëshirash zhbirur,
Ne jemi ne-s’e adhurojmë njeri’tjetrin si do na përçmonin të tjerët pseudolirisë pranguari.

Sidoqoftë, kurrheri nuk keni parë një ftua që qesh si një stuhi duke rendur drejt meje,
Më shkel me putra dallgësh e më fundos mes oqeanisë padhuruar të përqafimit,
Shëtitores së yjeve largohet e nga pas rremat e emocioneve nuk më gjejnë baticash prehje
Muzgëruar teksa petkahënore vishet si murgeshëz muze e e mbërrij ç’tehur epshrrufeje,
Duhej t’a kisha kafshuar para se t’m’a kapërcente bregun makthtar të përmallimit.

Kotthi thonë që e njëjta nëpërkë nuk të pickon dy herë kur arratisesh në pyllin e zellit,
Kur sqotta më ka zhbirur shpirtin e bile thellvenëzuar është pa më pyetur në mua,
Prej humusit të inkoshiencës nuk di në më përçon helm a limfë përpjetë kërcellit,
Blertërenjash dhelatore tash jam pushtuar nga kërmijtë argjendtarë të vesës së përngjethit
Nëpër korbat e kaçurrelave të natës flatrohet dhe pse indiferencës të më braktisë s’dua.

Jam a nuk jam kullë e së vërtetës tek e përgjoj në pasqyrë shpirtkristare mirazhi,
Eshtë dhe nuk është kaprrollka e instiktit që kërcen tejkufijsh të bashkshortësisë,
Herë kam dëshirë t’i bëhem rërë frymjanarttë ku shtriganka të përcëllohet thëngjijsh plazhi,
Herë dua të më uraganohet përqafimit e të më thyej flamurët e të më mbytet në të bashi,
Por, fort ligmi e shoh veten si grurë i djegur mes lëmenjve vlagonjtarë të shpagërisë.

Pjergullat sapjekura të fjalës ndër tarracat e gojës t’i vjelin duar fort meritpanjohura,
Ndonëse s’duhej, ndër hipotekat e arsyes-pa arsye të konsideriojnë krejt lashtësisht pronë,
Hyjneshat që të mbronin lirinë e ç’të duhen më tash pasionit të tij magjingordhura,
Veç engjëllthkat e çmendurisë ndiq shkretëtir nudëtirash ndër kuaj epshi tok mbrothura,
Ku uritur e etur ujkonjërisht endem rish në kërkimin tënd oj humbtare jehonë.

Ja që veç atyre që kurrë nuk e paskan hak u troket po këmbëngulazi fati në derë,
Dreqi e hapka e një frymë e përgënjeshtërt shenjttërimi shpërhapet kështjellës,
Kur perla varur në një qafë shtrembërane as dje e as nesër virtytit nuk ka hiçthi vlerë,
As një buzë e virgjër që drojes nuk e tundonka sofrës së orgjisë nga një brokëz verë,
Puthmë pra oj kthetrafantazmore që s’dënjonke të m’i arratishë labirinthesh fshehttare jetës

A s’po ndjen si po shurdhërohet patkoi shkrepëtimor i një këmbane gjëmflorinjtë,
Nëpër dritaret hapur të reve në shtëpinë mortçbujttare të së ardhmes sonë,
Për të na shkatërruar çatinë e diellit djajtë po farkëtojnë në kudhrat e moralizmit shkopinjtë,
Vatrën të na hajnnë ilegalisht njeri e tjetri oxhakun-mlleftok po ndërsehen komshinjtë,
Nga badiguardët e kurorëzimit të mbrohemi tek kjo kauz shtrigtie s’qenkësh aspak vonë.

Me mjegull zambakësh petalemeteoritshëm m’a pushton krojmira zezarin ishull haluçinacioni,
Ku mbretëresha e dyshimnive mjaltë tharmëtirash ngjizon për entuziazmin,
Dhe pse në radiot e plejadave të lumturenjës marshit zulmëtar iu ka djegur stacioni,
Dhe pse e pa peshë mbetet qiejsh makthëtire dhembnajtira në ekuator e pole gravitacioni,
Rish në shtratin e pekuleve të trishttirës e le të m’a pjalmëzojë çdosythi gazmin.

Sipas përzgjedhmës inferioritare strategjisë së vullnetit të natyrave paracaktore,
Më ndihmo tash për t’u kthyer po në trajtën primitive të asgjësë mbrujtjedritë,
Mos më ler të strukem ferra iluzionit por jepmë engjëllkën e kaltrisë t’i bëhem erë shkabore
Të mos jem grerëz shurdhane mes rrjetës merimangtare të mentaliteteve fort prangore,
Pot thjesht një biologjist çiftëzimi që mes arenash nevoje e kryen aktin bekor pa frikë.

Statujat akulltare të budallallëqeve ende më hirësojnë kopshtet nëmur të nostalgjisë,
Ku mijra ushtri fantazmash po orvaten të rrëzojnë vetveten e t’i kalërojnë rishazi podet,
Nëse nuk dashka të kthehem e pse duhet të jem perandori i globthit të zbrazisë,
Hijet e madhërenjave djeshmore mos m’i ndërse-perl’ e zërit guackzemrën të m’a braktisë,
Në kartën e lëkurës sate me ç’shkëlqim pastaj t’i rrokjezoj rimrimash skaj’jetazi odet?!

Meqë je veçse ti eterpatradhëtirës-detyra ime është heshta e artit të së vërtetës,
Të mbërrijë lartnitë zeusiane të pishtarëve olimpikë ku sot paskan fort nevojë për të,
Ndoshta shpesh t’i direkohet në mes krahërori busullës gabimtare të shpresës,
E kur i mungon vetvetja-të mbërrijë dhe atje ku s’ka buitur asgjë dhernajtirave të besës,
Tejet fërshëllyer përmes mitrës së qeshjes sate shndërruar qiellzës sime thjesht në këngë.

Blegërimat e kopeve qingjthikmprehura të dijes çdoditazi arratisen paniktare nga unë,
Nën tendat e çdo nate ende s’di ç’ujk m’i vjedh kur më dremit currlja e fantazisë,
Kullotash të ndaluara i shpura por që të mos ikin rish u bie përgjëruari ndër gjunjë,
Në kaq territore egrisht grishmëtare ku ulëret rreziku korbat emrin tim kujave po mbrujnë
Vërterë dëshiron të më adhurosh lapidar mes ledhit klithenjashkrirë zjarrit të llahtarisë?!

Në tjetrën botë të perversiteteve do më kërkosh ku Helena guximit dërgoi së pari Homerin,
Po nëse nuk është rrëfenjzanafillazi vendbanimi bekimtar i parajsës fort premtore,
Sa pa na thëthirë ettazi honzhgënjima lermë me thonj të t’a tatuazhoj majpenisit portretin,
A brenda mureve të amfiteatërgjirit ku kacafytma e afshit s’e ndalka koncertin,
Sepse altarëve të mëshirenjës s’jam Jezusi e as ti ndër ligjet e faljes-ama shenjttore.

Gjenia jonë prej skamësish na i shtyn gardhet shkultrembëse të manjakërizmit më tej,
Në atlaset memecore të mishrave të njeri’tjetrit tuj mos lënë kundmi asnjë gjurmë,
Foshnja e padukshme e keqardhjes që s’do vdesim tok qan dritazi fatpanjohës ndër shpërgej
Vetëm pse para premtimit s’dënjon t’a lindë ky flijim pa cak-vargonjtë na lidh ndër kërcej,
Ligash kacafytur si molla me degën jemi, si vlaga e dheut me lotpashterin lumë.

Megjithatë tash e dijmë që kush e fsheh mëkatin e tjetrit e bën flakdëshirash dhe vetë,
Ky libër shkruar një herë qindepokash do kërkojë arena verbimit sy kureshtarë,
Përrallza e xhelozisë sqimhajnse në pranverën e buzëve shtrydhet si një limon shijedhertë,
E ja që kama ç’dremitur e dilemës na grisht e na tremb zezanërisht tehblertë,
Na i stolis gishtërinjtë e adhurenjës që t’a ngulim e të na ngulet nëpër klithza pa të sharë.

Kreshnik apo mi-unë jam legjendarës pafajtare tradhtenjë po ai-as çiflig e as pronësi,
Ndonëse në bixhozin e çastit pas fitimit të dashurisë ngulmi më do dhe përjetësinë,
Jam thjesht një partner lojshpatash a një çek vlerfallctar e mos më mbaj mëri,
Ndër oqeanitë polshtjellëzuara të benzinës akulluar lutjes më përdor veç një heri si shkëndij
E me kthetrat shkulmtare të tajfuneve në mllefit pa shlim ndaj varkëzës sime bëj kërdinë.

Brenda ciklit riciklor të jetës jetojmë shumë herë në shumë forma në shumë jetë të tjera,
Duke ndjekur panjohjes shpesh dy rrugë kur Zoti na ka dhënë veçse një zemër,
Harruar pse aq gjatë u endëm mes pyjesh tribunale filozofësh nëpër mësonjëtoret zellvjetra
Veçse kur na përball krokodilizmi rendim ritualisht tej moçalishteve pendimshtera,
Satanizmi idealitik kurrë pa ditur rastësisë se në ç’gjini na dhurohet: mashkull a femër.

E rish tallemi qerthullive tundimtare se birat e martesës të shpëtojnë prej urithvetvetes,
Arash që nuk na përkasin s’druajmë të mbjellim karrotat tona, spinaqtë e lakrat,
Ekuilibri i gjasave grurin do na spërkasë me sekrecionet xixëllimyjta orbitperfektes,
E në vezoret e breznive do ngjizim denjësisht trashëgimtarët epopeve fshehmëliga heshtjes,
Pse fundpari kuptuam: gjole ç’besnikërimi zanafill na janë labirinthet ku luzmen gjakrat.

Por, ti duajmë oj grabitqare nëse do të t’ia zjarrëroj krejt hartat tradhëtenjave,
Herë me të kuqen e turpit t’i ngjyros e herë me okërritë e vjeshtrive shtatzanuar,
Rish krenimpaemër kur do të doja të klithja “të dua” në patranskriptërinë e shenjave,
Ku më dhunon të ul kryet si një luledielli tejpjekur me dritërim fati vërshuar tundimit venave
Teksa lumturohesh tuj e vjelë kokërr pas kokrre nëpër terr të memecimit epshpraruar.

Tufat e kometave s’blegërijnë më e bile veç ndër autokamera mediokre poetësh bëhet luftë,
Sepse njeriu mbetet ujku që miliona kopjesh shumëzon vetveten pullit të anatomisë,
Qumësht vetëtime i derdhin kryesh sa për t’i kujtuar ëmbëlthsirën në prehër e gushë,
Kur s’mundin as fijëz bari nga bleria mirenjlargët t’i përqafin hyjnishtores fushë,
Ku kullotin dëshirat arratirë që tash në trajtë hijesh na përqarkin prushin e mbrothësisë.

Kënaqësia e ritit të të rrotulluarit na i humb qendër perpendikularitetit të qeshjes,
Ritëmshthurazi djepëzojmë embrionet saformëzuar të ëndrrave shkrep më shkrep terri,
Kot ambalazhohen transportier kohës mirenjat kur një pas një kridhen mekanizëm heshtjes,
Ku i gjejnë but gjakut ardhimtar, kurbanishte-dritës e argjil zanafillor-prehjes,
Polpolit t’i hallkë hemisferat e sperancës cikëljetse rilindmortesh hareje krojesh mjeri.

Pa atdhe tuj ecur pas karvanit të aforizmave bindemi që veç dheu di të na mbyllë gojë,
Asgjë tjetër s’druan të na ndalë baticën e mençurisë që përmbytje ngjiz kudo ku i bie fara,
Mbetëm konglomerant tejnatyror që cinizmin kemi jorgan e cmirizmin shtrojë,
Bletët e bujarizmit i përzumë prej gjoksit e me grethër i qytetërojmë fatit çdo hojë,
Aq sa dhe dashurinë na e pagëzon blasfemi kjo gjuhë çensurisht e pa transkripttë në gjakra.

Penistarëve idhujtarucë po t’u stolisësh kryet ndër shtatore qoftë edhe me kurorë gjembaçi
Hijet do u zgjaten aq pacaku në perëndim sa vetet do u duken si këshill shenjtësh,
Ngrejnë e ulin kollona për olimpin e moralit sipas lartësisë që u lyp ngrurisht kërrbaçi,
Skllevërit duhet t’ua derdhin bazorelievesh portretet-veç përjetësim t’u bronzë llaçi,
Si njerkër profecishë na përjashtojnë hierarki asgjësë ku Zoti i kryka krahësh e veshësh.

Po nëse ky stacion kozmosie nuk do t’i kish veshur kozmosirën çdo busulle me të zeza,
Kush do të na e besonte krifën mijvitëshe të kalërimit pse rrezaton veç në të bardha,
Në sot na shpallim dishepuj verbie e me fenë tonë do trembin pasardhësisht breza,
Teorritë përkundërtie, ekzistencës, shndrimës së vet lartin piramidisht pengesa,
Faret e së vërtetës sado larg do na adhurojnë veç ne tek shkëndijojmë mes dallgnajsh hata.

Fundmi u lodhëm së na brejturi ferrolidhjet e zemrve urithët e dyshimnajave të frikës,
Deri në çastin kur i njohëm gen për gen strategjitë e tendencave të së panjohurës,
Paracaktuar për të na qenë pjesë e jetës e thundrimi të na mbajë lidhur orbitës,
Ku vërtiten naivshëm ligjet përtalltare të moralit që ia hapin mbyllazi hapësirat idilike etikës,
Ndërsa skenat e së vërtetës tragjedizojnë duke na ia kthyer në gijotinare guximin gjuhës.

Mbetmë roje hambarëve të durimit duke e kuptuar qashtrisht arabishten e predikatës,
Shpëtimi në mbërriftë-do t’a dhurojmë për të tjerët drithin e shpërblimit pa kufizuar,
E në sot na vizatojnë në kartonin e qiellit djegur me majën ndryshkur të shpatës,
Pa nguruar të na bëjnë shënjestri e të na mbulojnë sharjet e hipokritëve me floririn e baltës,
Thjesht pse po duhemi jo si ta-fshehur-meritojmë të jemi personazhe melodramash flijuar.

Nëse ndonjëherë kanë dashur t’na e rijapin-lirinë po s’e kërkove s’të jep kush asgjë,
Me mercenarë kanunimash u lypka luftuar deri tej të fundmes aortë dhembave klithore,
Mënyra më e paqme për të ngadhënjyer çakallores kauz-t’i lidhësh vetes prangë,
Lakuriqëzuar prej flokësh në thonj të protestosh mes dhëmbë lukunjarësh shprespërgjakmë
Panikur të t’adhurojë mjerëzia në dashurisht i jep përmasa drite ndjenjës ekstaztrishtore.

Ky s’qenka ekzibicion ndëshkimi por shpallje fluturimi e gjithshkaje mungesës zvarritej dje,
Tretje e çdo koncepti pa komplekse njësh me fotonet e rrezimit të diellit brenda shpirtit,
Thyerje e zhguallit të breshkërinjve që prijnë pa hapur udhë karvanët e kohës ende,
Nga putrat e xhirafës së të vërtetës me kryet që puth hënën në buzë përtej reve,
Ku entuziazmi na është ngjitur aq mahnitazi sa kur mos të ketë gravitacion-do gremisë hirit

E mjafton veç t’i trazosh thëngjijtë e përgjumur të opinioneve në mangallin e muzgut,
Ku sklerozisht mirpresin pensionet përzgjedhore të të qenit zagarë hyjnizimit të virgjinitetit,
Kur vetë në çarçafët e himenit projektojnë montazhe horroriste për gjykatësit e vulgut,
Në sallatën e mbeturinave të fundjetës përziejnë keqnajat me pasionin lashtëtar të sfurkut,
Dehur pse vullkanizatorve të origjinës së vet ia fshehin botës vezët e sterilitetit.

Si ende s’e kanë mësuar që kushtet e pjellshmërisë së kënaqësisë s’varen nga ky avull,
Kjo mushkëri nikotiniane-si vallë s’e dijnë që nuk mund t’i bëhet serë fruteve tona,
Aspiratorve të frymëmarrjes së fatit ani pse na lëshojnë insekte thonjinstiktesh djallur,
Ani pse portretet e idhujtucëve vendosin të na i tatuazhojnë thellazi në shpatull,
Risërish mbetemi rrjedhë dëlirmërie që në liqenet e shendit mëkojmë midhjet shijepazakonta

Ne jemi po ne-gjallesa emancipisht të ndryshme e shpirtërisht po aq të ndryshueshme,
Kur ju emocionalisht në pirunin e dashurisë nguloni bërxolla mishërisht të njëjta,
Veçse pse struken mbështjellë në vitrinat e nuditetit me peliçet sa e sa testamentçmueshme
A pse në kushtetutat e përvjedhtareve kauza mbeten neni 1: breçka ndjellparezistueshme,
Kuti stolive për diamantet që ofroni s’do gjeni vend sado erozionisht t’ua ketë ënda.

Trokisni po nuk hapet porta prej nga arratitë në gjurmim të një humbtar kismeti,
Kthimi s’ju pranon mbretëri pendimit sepse rrënojat që latë janë njujorkëzuar,
Asnjë çezëm s’ju njeh më-asnjë gurore s’ua kujton emrat-asnjë dryn nuk ç’ndryshket sikleti
Në hermeticitetin e sistemit të ideve keni mbetur sëndukë ku i thesar pajën vdekjes mileti,
Kur ne jemi kasaforta hapur qytetrimi, ndonëse për engjëjt që na mbrojnë-përçmuar.

Nën valle kamzhiku ritëm i muzikës urrejttare u jemi pa u privuar nga ankesat,
Dhe pse dikurë po ata na predikonin që ligjet e të rrahurës mbeten fyerja numër 1 e shpirtit,
Por daullja e goditjeve nuk na dhemb kurrë aq na vret fjala kur i hiperbolizon sajesat,
Gjuha poshtëron aq sa alfabetit të alurimave prind zellmirë i je për krejt shartesat,
Shpesh do të donim mos të ishim ninullarët e një ëndërrenje mbi djepin listhyer të trishtit.

E sot duhet t’ia mbrojmë krijesës embrionin e konceptualitetit në mitër të ndërgjegjes,
Në lypet t’i thurim një himn ritëmri betejës shpejt t’i zgjedhim fitores shesh dhe kësaj rradhe
Me armët e prehistorizmit të ndjenjës ngulm të luftojmë se këto kemi-bindëtare vetvetes,
Strategjizmat nuk na hyjnë në punë plate aktualitetit ku i dhurojmë jetë vdekjes,
Ndonëse vdekja mbeti formë jete adhuruar pa kufizime njerëzore botës kalimtare.

Në partiturat e përditshmërimit llampadarët u ndezim komplikacioneve të harmonisë,
Qashtërtisht të vështrojmë ku hapa do të hedhim jetësisë se jeta qenka fort e dobishme,
Udhëve të vdekjes do vdesim kur vdekja për ne do jetë më e vlefshme se jeta gjysmështizë
Kur në ballancën e gjykimshmëtarit anojmë kah rëndet hareja mungore-në krizë,
Pse dhe pse pranojmë të jemi trompë funebriteti kompozicionizma ideore boll zellfrikshme.

Konstruksionizmat fatkeqësore si i varëm çengelësh qielltive ndryshkur ar’thëthirmash,
Ashtu dhe mund t’i rrënojmë si dominotë e kryqeve rrënon vargan stuhia peizashesh lotimi,
Kjo mbetet sprovë dashurie për mëshirtarinë që i bindet vullnetit tonë dridhmash,
Interpretim i hartës gjenetike të fakteve kur duhet doemos të marshim klithash,
Kur dhe pse mund të na bëhen eshtrat shtresa mermeri jemi rish bërthama klonimi.

Spiritualitet kottimi lodhja për t’i bindur vuajtjeqarkimtarët për besëreja aleanca,
Meqë imagjinari armik s’pranon të jetë më eter por i përbashkët në kauzën ndëshkore,
E ç’na duhet t’i iventarizojmë dobësitë kur fare mirë na i ve vetmëkimit në pjatanca,
Ballballazi në çdo tryezë mirkuptimi jemi e kur kjo nuk funkdionon-teh’argjendtë ndër shpata
Fajësitë në duele kanë emra të përveçëm, po ato emra gjykimit, si dhe lavdesh kërmore.

Sepse para se të ngujjmë në thonjëza përkufizimesh hektarët e lirive të krijesave si ne,
Si nuk përpiqemi të kuptojmë qoftë dhe petalin ku krahu i një fluturze ndalon erën,
Bile as peshën e vorbulacioneve të meditimit s’e masim dot, as ngjyrimat e konceptimeve,
Magji lidh në fjongon e gërshetit tënd e bile veç për të bëhem hap ushttëtari himneve,
Mrekullia s’vjen me sasitë e dritareve të njohjes por me kroin e oxhakut që bujtt pranverën

Temperatura e shpirtit në dhembje-e njëjtë me atë të zemrës në hare kur ti je po ti,
Jo vetëm në mysëtinë e pasqyrave të frikës por, dhe lugëtisë së karikaturimave adhurore,
Sado të ndryshojë këndi nga na shnajperon e vërteta syri ballë i ndjen fort trondi,
Rrjedhave gjakëruar të lakuriqësisë ku mjelmat e dyshimës shtohen me sa e sa shpoti,
Për të na rrëfyer që i përkasim ngrohtësisht njeri’tjetrit e jo thellit të përgojive akullnore.

Elikat sekondëshe të elikopterëve të lumturimit që aq shpesh na fshehin murlanedritës,
Veç për brezat mineralizues të qiejve tanë i kemi a për t’u verbuar radarët cmirtjerëve,
Dëgjomë nëpërkëyjtë: duhet të zhvendosemi tej heshtjes, t’i humbim gjurmë orbitës,
Ndër ishujt kozmozikë të engjëjve mos të na ndjekë frymëz njeriu dhenjtërisht mllefit kollitës
Pse jemi klandestinë tek kjo ngastër konceptuale-provë parajsimi e lavdmjerëve.

Pa miq kemi mbetur si vaterlonjë braktisur harruar pa u minuar nga kalendarët,
Ku na e lyp ënda të vallzojmë mbi monedhë hëne varrosur nën ballkonë koprracimi,
Arratisemi burgut të reve të ndërgjegjes-trumpeta e shkopinj bëhemi një me festëtarët,
Që rish na lenë vetëm teksa na lexojnë gdhendur bebëzash që ia shthurëm shpirtit thesarët,
Asnjë kube herezie nuk mund të na i bëhet çerdhe ëndrrave ç’dremitur frëngjie prangimi.

Ndonëse në misërnishte mendimesh na përplasen mijra ton breshër thashethemnaje,
Dëgjojmë sa tepër stuhi me laraska grabitqare e veç heshtim në dordolecianen detyrë,
Të fjalëve thëngjij mbledhim për t’i vizatuar qiellmallkimës portat e shpëtimit prej mjernaje,
Prej nga duhet të arratijmë shpesh nga tashmëtira që na kall në napalm e zjarre,
Pse ende ngurojmë t’i hapim-mjafton veç t’i hapim-e të themi: s’je e jona oj botë shendzgjyrë

Mos duke imituar profetët luturazi duhet t’i falim meqë nuk di ç’bën kjo dhelpërinë,
A mund të ngrejë kulte mëshire njera palë pa ringjallje shenjtësh pendimi të palës tjetër,
Me gozhdët e moralit pa moral na rikryqin po tek i njëjti tra ku hajni shau perëndinë,
Trojet e të drejtave themeltare na pushtojnë e bile na e qëndisin me flakë vegimtire shtëpinë
Ku do donim me njeri’tjetrin të rrinim si vera me kupën e si flladi me perden pluhurvjetër.

Metamorfozës gjenetike me një lumë thëllimi na ndanë sa ndër degën tej të tij jemi dy anë,
Urë nuk ndërtojmë dot se s’ka brigje ku t’i mbështesë parmakët vullneti hyjnor,
Si kurrë s’mësuam dot që shtigje jehonash jemi ari dhe çeliku i gaznjëjtës këmbanë,
Oksigjeni dhe hidrogjeni i po atij uji që i pagëzon e kur nisin i besojnë qiellimit-e lenë mënjanë,
Pse jeta qenka një përrallëz biblikisht e tjetërsueshme siç ia do dëshira sekujt frymor.

Nga psallmet e gjithcilit ishim të përjashtuar ndaj e testamentuam librin tonë fshehmaz,
Me kopertina blasfemizmi pa i sajuar manastire mëkatit që u pagëzoka fron hipokrizmash,
Paralitike dora bekore që shenjttshtrigon njerëzinë si t’ish Zoti vetë-sa ngjethmaz,
Ruajna prej jargërimit përvëlues që prehrit na ujëvaret gjakërim fort rrenjtaz,
Në një papërsosuri të pa principttë që na e shpall dashurinë denjëtare veç për lot krismash

Ti ende qenke molla e një tjetër kopshtari e unë urdhëruar për t’a ngrënë-ndaluar,
Ti-supa kërpudhngrohtë e ëndjes në kafkën time e unë kreshmëruari në të përjetshmen uri,
Ti-delja ndjellzezë dëborë ulërisë e unë ujk që vesit virgjërinë ia ruaj praruar,
Ti-diamant përtherës majë piramidës adhurore e unë faraon pas urithnajave harbuar,
Ti-haxhilere deve bindur për në mekën e zemrës sime e unë s’duhet me qenë aty-ç’çudi!

Përzëmë dhe në dua të këndoj ende humbur pyllit të pishave brenda kokës tënde,
Si gjithë kumuritë duhet të gjej kafazin tim të lirisë në puhiza shtegngatërruara hareje,
Sferat e tingujve s’di si rish më detyron t’i lidh në harmoni puthjesh zjarrëndje,
Brenda bombolës së heshtjes shndërrohem në metan e si një shkëndijëz të fsheh në mëndje,
Ruajna o hirësi nga ky pentagram kënaqësie, zbomë pra nga ky pakt ç’paqtimi pa prehje.

Shpejt do të jemi epopeve-e kaluar, e thembrat e këtij kujtimi do na ndjekin pas si hije,
Nëpër fljolla malli ndjellargjendta do harrohemi si millet e vetëtimave pa shpata,
Mbi oazin e një pikëze loti do më kenë rënë gjethet e ullirit të rinisë rrënjtharë e pa shije,
Teksa ti do të jeshë një biçikletë petalendryshkur zhvidhosur e flakur tej në korije,
Nëse arenës së këtij çasti nuk plas kalldrëmi e gazmendur s’shpërthen shatërvan orgazma

Ndal! mos rend pas stërkalave të fjalës sa ende nuk ka kurdisur zemrekun stuhia,
Përpas pasqyrës avulluar të pasthirrmave vështro kodrën ku tempull i je majë,
Spatullat zafirthyera tek ky peizash s’i ka çmuar prej thonjgërvishtmash të mia çudia,
Nëse venat nuk guxon t’i rrymëzosh ç’t’iu bëj kaq viseve dëborisht shkelur nga thundria,
Kthehu oj fije bari rishmi librit të Uitmanit që të shfleton e blertinë s’do fatliganisë të t’a vajjë.

Mijëra vjet shpërdoron në sfilata për t’u veshur me petka hëne e të më gjesh hambarëve,
Në tre sekonda për t’u shveshur-për të m’u mbytur mahnisyrit krejt veglakuriqthi,
Nuk ka asgjë më të bukur se kurmi i një zane a hiene mes përkëdhelash të duarflakëve,
S’ka asgjë më të ëmbëlth se lëkura e femrës nën xhamadanin grisur të dallgëve,
Por tash kur e di që më je veç një xixëllimë-shpellë eremitiane më mbetet festëtirash shpirti

Klithërisht tehdhemba përshkon përgjakjen e gishtit guxim’madh që rrëshket akullimës,
Mes shtjella valkaçurrelash nate habitet si e gjen piedestalin pa përuruar të klitorit,
Kahut ndjellkundërt ndër akrepat e sahatit të fatit i vjen qarku si hiena viktimës,
Shatërvanit të kënaqësisë i prek majën e kur kthen-lyp një parashutë përflaktare rënkimës,
Kur thoi i lapsit i çjerr lëkurën virgjine letrës ku epshvegimës duhet t’ia elektrizoj sinorin.

Thërrmija rëre mbledh mbi këpucët që më lodhën së enduri bregut braktisur të nevojës,
E pas-brumin e ijeve më duket se gatuaj krua temperaturës që m’a tradhton frymëmarrjen,
Si ballonë fryhet e më merr mbi për të gjetur mrekullimin fshehur ankëndi botës,
Kur papritur ve koracën e një llampe që i drithëron perdet e territ mendimit panjohës,
Sa tash thithës më duhet të bëhem fitil për t’ia djegur duhmëheshtjes gazin e qarjen.

Ky lumë më rrjedh tjetrës anë murit të qetësisë që më ndan me gravitetet e yjësive,
Krahët i hap vetëtimshëm për t’a pushtuar në çdo stërkalë përqafimash dehur marrimit,
Por kalldrëmet e orbitave luspëzohen teksa tinëz më gjarpërohet në shkëmbishtat e gjinjve,
Me naxhaken e rrufesë qindra herë e godas e s’fiket ani pse copa bëhet qirinjve,
Si jeton ende kjo dritë përfund thellësive të iluzionit malltar shkulmuar agharbimit?!

Nata, dhëmbësh i mban tehet e zvarritet nën muret e kalasa së ditës që çohet edhe më lart,
Parzmorja e dritës godet klithat e territ që zbohen nga kurora e dafinave përflaktare,
Drejt të njëjtës luftë shkoj pa u kthyer ende po nga e njëjta luftë tuj recituar përçart,
Vargje prej maratonomakut memec që të hyn në portat e qytetit të kërthizës-plagpërart,
Me pishtarin ndezur betejë fitores ku, po ne do t’a ndërtojmë trojesh përgjaktare.

Zallamahija i mbledh gurrat duhmpandalshme dëgjimit pas digave marsiane të heshtjes,
Na bën të plluskojmë jard mbi jardë thelli i mençurisë si busulla përzënë direkësh,
Mumjet e parardhësve bardhërijnë divanet e koralfjalëve gdhendmëflorinjtta prehjes,
Ku mbase dhe ne mund të bëhemi jastëkë ëndrrash për të nesërmet murlantare të qeshjes,
Që-paqenies sot na shohim si mbytemi sërfisht ndër sy albatrosësh e keqardhje lejlekësh.

Mos më detyro të fshihem në fitil llampe kur vaji më ka kaq nevojë për terrinat e tua,
Ç’më mbështjell me frak fshehjeje tuj m’a bërë burg qelqin që po kapërcej tash,
Nëse s’ta pushtoj dot gjethgjethit amazonën e përkëdhelave-jo se fotosintezshëm s’po dua,
Por veç pse guxon të më vidhesh brenda bërthamës së embrionit e kurrgjë si nuk më thua,
Herë bëhem alfabet i një gjuhe pa shpikur, herë në një gjuhë vdekur të nis mesazh.

Në akuariumin e gishtave je trofta e munguar e më tej ja dhe maçoku i shfytyruar xhelozive
Në vreshta flokësh jam klorofili që s’ke pse e ngjiz-verën etfund s’ta pij kurrë,
Në pasqyrën e mendjes prej ku dua të të nxjerr s’ke lënë puthmash as gjurmë zhive,
Në çajnik perëndimi sheqershëm tretem nata të më rrufijë filxhanët e kënaqësive,
Kur ti je femër si çdo femër: kurvantare e unë devotshme-sa kurvë! burrë si çdo burrë.

Po na skadon afati paracaktor i bekimit duke u numëruar këmbët prerë gjarpërinjve,
Në çdo rrënjë hurme bëjnë roje e në çdo burim këngëdehës të oazit tonë shkretie njerëzimi,
Kur harruar tela lahutash ende nuk e kemi mbaruar balladën fshehur shkëmbinjve,
Ku majave shqipeklithat na ruajnë po nga ‘ta tuj na adhuruar si kapërthehemi ndër lëpirje,
E gjurmët na i fshijnë vitrina agut mos na gjejnë foletë tej lakmirash shterpërimi.

Nëse pela e ekstazës të hingëllin në delirnajat e së nesërmeve humbur bregore vetëtimash,
Kthehu e mos iu mburr patkonjve për tërshërën e padijenive në venat ku zjarron opiumi,
Dhe mëzthit e vegimave të mia nëse passen në të djeshme mes varreznaja rimash,
Do desha të m’i përzije prej mauzole paditurive ku jonxha e mallit deh kërmimat,
Nëse ritual ndjellneveritës duket e tashmja-zgjattë sa më tepër metastazash shkrumbi.

Por si çdo vuajtës në marrëdhëniet me shtojzovallet pas lentes së çastit s’i shoh disa gjëra,
Kur pasion’egrat femëri ngut i evidentojnë tallurazi me të tyret lavdimtarë naivistë,
Raportesh zhdrejtare i lidhin dhe burrat e botës që përfund ua mban litar kuisash ëndrra,
Dhe pse s’dua të besoj se po përdorem si katapultë munguar gazi, rish më josh kënda,
Majë t’ia çoj dhelprat epshit e në vend që t’i ortekëzoj-u jam rrush trillstriptiztë.

S’di se si toku bëhemi duet ligtarizmi e meqë të mirat s’u mësuakan kur ke lindur nga ‘to,
Qindra dialektet e të këqijave përvetësojmë t’i përdorim për t’u mbrojtur alibive,
Shpesh synojmë të kërkojmë origjinën e vetvetes perandorive zhdukimtare ngado,
Mes impulse dridhërimash në emra grarishë shtrigonjtare tringëllojnë e në daç mos iu blato,
Falë dashurorit perversitet mashkullor dijnë rish t’ia këndojnë botës preludet e trinive.

Paçka se nuk besojnë në trekëndorët e adhurimit të çdoçkaje prej shpagash fati dhuruar,
Ekzaltimit balerinor të tundive u pëlqen të mbështeten mijra jetë po ndër dy supe,
Bile dhe miljona vdekje t’u vinin rresht dora e kompastit do të ish fort lumtuar,
Që urisht gllabëron universet e dëshirave në mendjet tona shpërgenjtare hiç pa u munduar,
E ky pushtim gjysmak i rrethit të së qenit-na mëson t’i shohim ndryshe përfundi lupe.

Thjesht si zhapiktare që synojnë të na zhbirin çdo shpellë në hojet e dobësive,
Apo si arusha që krejt liqenet e ëmbëlsive u duket se i kanë trashëgim nga fuqitë,
Jo si deve bujarizmi që janë vetdënuar fatsakrifikueshëm të na shpien tjetrës anë përçmive
Ku as pilivesat e as shenjttët s’na njohin-ku s’njohim as emrat e zotave e as të kërmijve,
Ndërsa ne-ngut i ngremë rrënjve kubike kur duhej t’i flaknim detesh si pijanikët fuçitë.

Na dhemben strateget e trojëzimit të ndjenjësive në infinitin e marshpërtherjes,
Çdoherë mbartim kafazësh krahërori zhgabonjza kobrëzuar në trajtëza dashurimi,
Se nuk kemi zemra se po të kishim s’do i ruanim dyer e dritare shpartallimtta honmizerjes,
Një lumë qelbëran ky turr i gjakut që na ushqen dreqnitë fund kraterit të xhehnembrerjes,
Ngutuni pra të dalim nga kurthi mishpërvëlor para se t’na hienojë shopirtpërçundnimi.

Si?! edhe unë qenkam partiturë nxirmërimi ndër filarmonitë kakofonike të lukunizmit,
Flamur i pa falje pse ngrihet kuqëluar mes lëndinës dëborëzuar të besimit shoq pa shok,
Laps fluturimthyer që urithrohet nën letrën e sa prodhuar fabrikave të futurizmit,
Shinë palcshkrirë shikimi që shpejtësisë ainshtajnore të dritës i ri’jep ritmet e brumbullizmit,
Korbem kitarash bluesi e trishtohesh në kllapi black metali e-tok vajtohemi në hard rrock!

Jam klandestin me kryet në altar ndëshkimi e s’dënjon asnjë teh të më japë të drejtë,
Je perëndeshë e përzënë prej olimpi e për t’u hakmarrë si stolisesh me kostum kamikazeje
Ndonëse qilimi i një mijë e një netëve arabike pabesueshmërive na shpie lumturonjlehtë,
Për t’u kthyer kalldrëm realitetit-përralle lypet t’i shkulësh mendimet krahshpejtë,
E në vazot e kujtesës të mbjellësh vjollcat e lotëve, karafilat e yjeve e bozhurët e halleve.

Oj grua kahershëm destinuar për të thurur velën time me fijet e zërit të stuhisë,
Nga ishulli i paqes me vetveten largomë teksa s’dua të të pranoj rish tempull dhuratë,
Jo! s’do të thotë se s’dij të t’a vleroj bujarinë, as se s’dua të t’i klasifikoj shpërblesa bukurisë
Kur urdhrin e mirenjave dikush tjetër m’a jep veç që t’i jap kah e kuptim lumturisë,
Ati i profetëve mëshirmëdhenj në shkëmbim të mëkatit me faljen di e m’i bën fatit rrokadë.

Boll të ndërtova rreth mure kinezë fundi të mbroj egoizmin nga ndërgjegja vorbulltrishtë,
Si krejt poetët mbetem veç stilist i mendjes me gërshërë e metër gishtash prerë emocionit,
Një tru i shveshur qenkam sa e sa fort më i shëmtuar se një trup ndjell’lakuriqtë,
Ndaj petka të ra qep e syth pas sythi i fsheh syrit të botës shpirtrat e shkrumbimtë,
E dherat e zemrës që, ashtu si dhe ti-më thinjen ndër ndëshkimet e viteve të erozionit...
JUSTIFIKIME
Je apo nuk je-ti je tek të gjitha krijesat që u gjunjem teksa më gjunjen për një grimëz paqë,
Mbi a nën shtratin e metaforave ekzaltore ç’rëndësi ka kush është kroi e kush etja e shenjtë
Nëse jetojmë si aisbergët na mjafton një pinguin të na gugasë me zërin e diellit majë,
Apo dhe në vdekurishëm adhurojmë mbi altarin e një hëne vjeshtore-na flijofshin pa fjalë,
 Të dashurosh qenka akti më i turptë i paturpësisë që e fosilizon ndjenjën fort fshehtë...

----------


## Fiori

SONETET E SHTATAVE


-207-

Qiellthi i fatit tim qenkërsh piramidë,
Me lartni e bazë plazmuar në shpirt fjale,
Të ndjenjës yllnaja në i karshijnë sfidë,
Majsyrit pse dua i le të zjarrin valle.

S’ka mister kurrfarë pse faqesh ngjizin dritë,
Gaz e kob përçojnë prej dhembës më thellmadhe,
Nga ku e ngadhnjes terrë ç’nguroset çdo ditë,
E duke humbur shteg rish mbetet shtat fantazme.

Hyjnorit labirinth s’i gjej kund shteg shpëtimi,
Ende keopsian nuk qenkam lavdvërtetë,
Mes varrit grishmbujar lutem në mall e shkretë.

Nxirrmë përdhunses mitër moj fuqi tërbimi,
Të gjej pse s’më ndjek pas lotskllavkën tej lëndimi,
Le të rrënohet pasmë skeletima vetë...


-217-

Ndjej që arsyeja mediton veç për asgjënë,
Universi këmbve më rëshkitka padashur,
Trurin rremba një broke duket se kam shtënë,
E prej andej thellkafkës alkool do kem mbarsur.

Majë lishars talljeje në më shkundën mbrëmë,
Fort hipnotizuar besoj u mjerën shtangur,
Kur brengës nisa korbshëm t’i thrash’oj një këngë,
Që sa kish sythuar shpirtnajës gazvetvarur.

Krejt fillth më lanë me kitarë shelgu në duar,
Degzave gjethrëna akorduar ngushëllim,
Thonjbraktisja zemrën ende s’m’a pat lëshuar.

Tash në ag tek bujtin të m’a helmin kafenë,
Paq m’a shprishin mallkim’ëmbëlthin flur’ëndërrim,
Mbi vozës ngërdheshtare shtatore më ngrenë...


-227-

Shpirtin t’a mundon dëshira frympagojë,
Pse pas ndjek gjithkah një idhtar flladpaemër,
Kurth pas kurthi grishe dhe në s’do dënjojë,
Dikur padyshim do t’a ngujësh në kthetër.

Me ngulm kërko tash ç’guxon të të mungojë,
Binde hirm pse je më gazëndërrtta femër,
Dhuratë hyjsh fati dhe në s’do të dojë,
Këngthurësit zogth kafaz bëji në zemër.

Në është dhertar e pjellzë perëndie,
E në s’ka djall tjetër trishtit t’a këmbesh sot,
Trillpazonja s’je: qoftë yti-mos shkreh lot.

Dashuria mbetet kult i çdo shenjtie,
Ndaj përkushtim ji, siç je thellni ndjenjsie,
Beso: engjëllthtar të përket veç ty-jet e mort...


-237-

Mbi trëndafilthin e çdo feste,
Instiktet po ndezin vezore,
Insekte pa asnjë lloj ftese,
Dehur buzqeshmave brerore.

Benzinë që lyp drojës shkrepse,
Djallti krejt pandehur shenjtore,
Ç’ofshamë pa pika e presje,
Herezim plot e fort therore.

Në hone brokash-psherëtima,
Në aromë flirtesh-sarkazëm,
Në ardhmat lamtumira-plazëm.

Larva të ra derdhur në shfrima,
Ku petlat akullten ndër vlima,
Pse shpirti fark pendimës kazëm...


-247-

Tërmet njëmijë ballë është gruaja trillzemëruar,
Shpagimtaren ushtë ia ngjesh tokës sa krojon gjak vlagzi,
Në tigreshë shndërrohet nëm’mira e bën mbi botë kërdi,
Nëse kob i ndjell prej larg të kthetret gjoksit shtjellzonjtërbuar.

Kjo krijesë kaq nazike me shpirtin shend e ligsht lënduar,
Që krejt perënditë bujarshëm që foshnjëza mëkon ndër gji,
Që pishtarë fatesh pandezur gatuan mitrës plot përtëri,
Shkretëtirën mund të mbjellë e çastin kurrë dëshiruar.

Me thonjtë aq trillbukur do rrëmihë guximshëm fort thellë,
Ndyritë që premtove shenjtisht shtratit varrfundmë të t’vjellë,
E do paqqet shpirtlehtuar: shpëtova nga yti hiç o djall!

Oh, mos e detyroni gjene të ngujjet si hershmi në shpellë,
Do lypen pa cak shekuj rish jetën dhuratë të na sjellë,
Gruaja e zemëruar?! mbetet ciklon njëmilion’ ball...


-257-

Haleluja! Ti, Lavdmadhërishmi ynë-o Zot,
Lejomë flijtshëm përgjunjim pse jam fort mëkatar,
Dikur braktisa një ëndërr e të më vrasë do sot,
S’dija ç’bëja por, ndëshkomë! veç mos më ler pa varr.

Haleluja! O Falmëshenjti ynë fuqiplot,
Zemërza krejt m’u çmend e më ndjek e më shpall tradhtar,
Hakmarrtares armë si s’mund t’ia ndal vrullin dot,
Nuk di ç’bën ndaj, mëshire! mos e digj me gjeth’ e far’.

Haleluja! O Krijues i shpirtit e arsyes,
Mbi altar himenfjale ulna shpagonjtej kryebindur,
Si dikur pajtona kur na kurore bes’shndritur.

Haleluja! O Gjunjimlartë gjyko për fatin,
Nesër gjëmon festë, ç’mantel mbi shpina të mbartim,
Si zjarri a hiri? bekomë pse plangprishtar pyes...


-267-

Dhéu qenkërsh shpëtimi-ndaj mos dert të jeshë dhé,
Fara? mrekullia! ndaj nuk druaj të jem farë,
Si për bujqër nam’mirë jeta ndan pjesë për ne,
Zjarrmnisht pra t’a dirsim me bujarizmin në garë.

T’i gjelbrim dej habishë brymperltat ara ëndrre,
Diell e shpirt të mbrujmë si kurrë dje s’ka ngjarë,
Plis pas plisi të ngjizet, të artë gërma’gërme,
Ardhnori testament premtorit bir pishtarparë.

Kohësh mbërrimë kaq herët të lypim hyjsh bekim,
Enigma begatore fshihet veç mundit tonë,
Puna kryqnajash lumnimi s’na njeh fatit pendim.

Një gjak lajm’ri brazdputhjesh po na harbonka plorë,
Udhbardhit kalë rrufeje-ndëshkim për çdo mjerim:
Vullneti at’am’or?! detyrë kurrë thirrmvonë...


-277-

Zogth kurth oqeani, shtegtar shirok shkretëtire,
Dhe prej djallnive të ëndrrës në mbetsha braktisur,
Për dëshirën pa mbërritje cakskaj mallzilisur,
Me shpirtshpresën zvarrnore flakur tej ndër përzhitje,

Ti je rish në mua pjesë e ofshmagmtës dhimbje,
Vajtim ëmbëlthtar zemre pamundësimit krisur,
Trishtim që i deh kujtimit verën e fort hidhur,
Për foshnjën ndjellbukur të ndjenjës që vdiq në lindje.

Por dhe kur të mbetesh eshtër të shoh gaztrillit larg,
Besimit në kthim do t’i shkel në gurçmuarin prag,
Krahkrahu tok vallzojmë në sambo lumturime.

Ndaj e reve pafundësi s’më tremb qiellit tim,
Dhe pakohshmëria e syrthit tënd mbrun veç kaltrim,
Eja slitemi njësh dëborhumbnajash dashurime...


-287-

Në dukem fjalegër a syashpër, zjarrnajë a gur,
Në vërtet ngjaj karikaturë shëmtake e botës,
Në pandeh se ndjell kobni e na ndan cakcaku me mur,
Veç dritë jam-besomë, qofsha dhe gjifundmë gropës.

Në amëmadhja natyrë s’të ish bujare kurrë,
E ngjyrat nuk t’i fal pse i serviloset një zonjëz,
Në rish e nderon fat’trillesh pa prishur asnjë urë,
Shndritore je kur e di: spektri zemrën t’a ka motërz.

Në padyshim qenkam veç djall-kërkoj një zanë mali,
Toku të jetojmë-do ribëhemi thjesht dy njerëz,
Mos më thuaj se të mbetem borxh-lig më shkrin prej gazi.

Në s’je ti Afërdita-kërko një hy zbritur lavdi,
Të jetoni së toku-s’mund të mbeteni dy njerëz,
S’të them se hua më ngelesh-do akullosh marazi...


-297-

Ti je kaq shpirtëmbëlth-stuhi në errësi,
Ngjethrin e më rrënqeth-zjarr fort akulluar,
Bar ç’gjelbruar ndjenjash stolisur plot kërmij,
Pasqyrë hëne thyer puthjesh purpurluar.

Ti je hark triumfi ku nën shkoj perëndi,
Endërr gijotine kurrë përçundnuar,
Joshje e çdo turpi pse tash s’ka rëndësi,
Në më je a të jam skllav epshesh ç’thuruar.

Flaki tej parzmoret, zbulo ligmë ç’dua,
Teh armësh nudtare përthermë çdo venë,
O musht vlage gjakhidhur nga flokët në thua.

Më thirr tash Odise-rish t’a gjeta dhenë,
Detrat e dëshirës më mbysin në krua,
Flijmëtar betohem veç tek ti të pij lashtvenë...

----------


## Fiori

*T R I N I Ç S H E N J T E R U A R I T
*
1  VARGJE PER ASGJE DHE PER GJITHSHKA
Ndër duart e erës ka hi reshë e mbi të thëngjij vetëtirash e fole engjëjsh,
Por, tash më duhet qielli: hapmini kah’anë dyert kohndryshkura,
Në manastiret e subkoshiencës të mbërrij ngujuar tok me profetët,
Ku fryma e njeriut asnjë pelë shkrepëtime mos të gjejë të më passet,
E për vithet rrezimtare të sukseseve të rracës së qytetërimit-të më flasë,
Para liqenit të qiellzës duhet devijuar kjo gurrë vere fort thartuqe,
Sepse ende nuk kam shpikur një gradpërcaktues për luzmat e moralit,
E kur s’po gjendet kundit etalon-si vallë do t’ia matim ballët imoralitetit,
I frikësuar jam si krejt mashkujt lutur t’i thundrë thembra e çdo femre,
I frikësuar si hartat e ëndrrive ku etur vjedhin gjene brigje baticat,
I frikësuar si stani përbashkëtar që kuptoi pse bujtet prej hyjsh turpërimi,   
I frikësuar si begata që i fal rëndësi aktzotërimit e jo ritit të rindarjes,
I frikësuar si ndëshkimi kur Zoti m’a jep padrejtësisht atë çka dua,
I frikësuar si flijimi, çdo çast guxoj t’a dhuroj dhe pse një-jetën,
I frikësuar si padituria dhe lumturimi që kurrë s’rrezikojnë për t’u takuar,
E ja që ikonat e kujtimeve si s’i shkulkemi dot nga kishza e trurit,
Veçse i fshehim në muret e mendjes nën fallc’himenëzima gëlqereje,
Kur kot i mbyllim ndër shpella parrëfimi-pse origjinës arratijnë,
Ndër të nesërme i zhdukin reflektimat tuj i gjurmuar rishmas pavetëdijes,
Gjithherë pendimit t’i adhurojmë në dhomëzën braktisur të rrëfimit,
Tash që lufta ia varrëzoi dhe të fundmet shpata dherapabindjes,
Me simbolin që ia projektuam vetes pari-e vështirë të nënshkruash paqe,
Bile e rrezikshme të kthesh në pyllin ku emrat e eposit lisëzohen,
T’u japin humblegjendave heshta flamujsh të rinj për mlleftjera kobni,
Qofttë edhe me coha kaltërenjgristare rrëmbyer nga yjni demagogianësh,
Sarkazmarët ciklisht vazhdojnë fe’shtrembëri të premtojnë ardhmë,
Kur finalurdhrit të së vërtetës nga ku i betohen vetpërjashtimit,
Direktivisht prej nostalgjikuqësisë së banderolave ia mohokan të sotmen,
Ku dragonjtë e urisë ç’tjetër do bënin përveçse të farkonin qysqi,
E të nxjerrin qymyr rebelimi thelli gjimalit të kokallave para’ardhëse,
Ndërkaq, duke mësuar t’ia mbrojnë ngastrinë mjerimit-sa qenkan lodhur,
Direkët e energjive e bashi vetmohor udhë u heq drejt të drejtës,
Të drejtës për të sulmuar hambarët kur banketeve minjtë nderohen,
Të drejtës së akordimit të lahutaujit për të muzikuar tonalitetesh stuhitë,
Të drejtës leshpunuese-t’i japë taksë mos’shterjes së kruablegërisë,
Të drejtës kuptimpa të analfabetit të mos mbetet sosjes emërpa,
Të drejtës hipotekore të patkoit që t’a përdorin po ritmit të rracës së vet,\
Të drejtës ritualisht fëmijëruar të shenjtve-të jenë gjykatës pleqsh,
Të drejtës së shpirtit pistar për t’u arratirë nga mishi shndrimtar,
Kur era kristalore e një zemre s’mund t’ia japë porcionin meritar gjoksit,
Një buze etjezhurtë trëndafiluar rrënjës së një trupi zgjyrnor,
Po si mështekna sasythur e gruas që s’duhet përqafë nga epshsmogu,
E çdoçka vizatoj me pendë syri e kallamar sa mbushur vetëtimash,
Vetëm për t’u rrëfyer se mushkëria s’u krijua të jetë burg klithe,
Bile, që t’u bind pse kapronjtë ngulmi përfundojnë së qeni lirisë vetvetja,
Kur skaliten ballsamosjes, sepse sa dhe ne-harenjës u mungon pylli,
Ja që mos frerëzimi i qelizën udhzinxhiruar eksitimit kalendarik,
Në pishtarin e shtegtimit spermatozoid të etërve tanë që zjarrijnë botën,
Fundmi s’do formonte ushtri strategjie jetën për të kontrolluar,
As do dijmë si rishpërndahet barabar kur padyshim s’e prodhuam ne,
Hyjdhuratën që kurrë s’e besoi që babagjyshi i vitit të ri s’ekziston,
Çdokushtesh dherat e riciklimit na detyrojnë t’i mbjellim mollë energjisë,
Ndërkaq që na duhet të kërkojmë kazma tjetrës anë hënëdhembjes,
Pse karvanit të qerrestinëve drejt të djeshmes i duhej një prijës,
Që fort u mërzit duke vënë rregull rock & rroll’it të haluçinacioneve tona,
Apo e humbëm tuj i predikuar për ç’kushtetutëzimin e disiplinës,
E, harruar të na këshillë mos t’a vështrojmë pas lumin e arsyes-iku,
Kur vetë magma e di pse shpinza e kraterit që e mbante peng ish vdekja,
Vdekja që me këmbët e besimit ecën veç para shkretëtirës rijetësore,
Vdekja e vlerave pa shkëmbyer në sistemin njerëzor të mirësisë,
Vdekja e bariut të delfinëve që eksperimenton paqë pishinash nagasaki,
Vdekja e merimanghistorisë që i thur himne politikës e jo lavdit,
Vdekja e krimbit të mëndafshit vullnetarisht t’i veshë shëmtinë globit,
Vdekja e shkëlqimpoetëve që edhe Edenit ndër hije do t’i harrojnë,
Vdekja infarkte e kënaqësisë kur gjaku s’e njeh më trurin që ushqen,
E kështu kemi të bëjmë me fushën e golfit të një të kaluare që vjen rish,
Po ato kodërza epshesh vjedhur virgjëreshash që kurrë nuk i njohëm,
I njëjti rit heshtjeje pse fjala e ndot barin që s’i përket këmbëve,
Thellitë e gropëzave të standartizuara deri në orgazma çmendjefalmash,
Pa harruar që stekat përmbajnë devotshmërisë karakter shumfishor,
Jo veç t’i spostojnë në rreze kazinoshë topthat shenjimit fatdelir,
Por, edhe aksidentin e vetgoditjes që t’i japin xhelozisë pak javë pushim,
Eh! llampë mirazhi qofsh gjetur plazhit ku satani na jep ç’ka i morëm,
Sa më shpejt t’i vrapojmë pas për t’a bindur të kthehet mrekullisë,
Aq më tej prej shtratit të realitetit do na largohet gruaja që e poseidon,
Sepse kur nuk vuan e lodhet plugu i kokës-vuan e lodhet kurmi’plug,
Tash që dhe Krijori u lodh së ndihmuari atë që s’do të shpëtohet,
Kur i mbyll kasafortë irisit s’do të thotë që dielli s’xeh mbi ty,
Thesari i ngjyrave që zotërojmë dhe misteri i bujarisë së blatimimit,
Na grishin drejt portës sashembtare të një faltoreje ku gurrëzohet lutja,
Lutja e harabelit azilant për t’a bërë çerdhe varrin e stërgjyshimit,
Lutja e direkut për t’u kthyer rish në pyll t’i jetë hije eremitit, 
Lutja e sirenave për t’u çlirur nga akuariumet toksike të librave,
Lutja e unazës për të humbur pse iu dashka dhënë tjetër përmasim arit,
Lutja e bletës për mos të punuar mëditësisht në mbretëri bursistësh,
Lutja e çekanit mos kalitë çekan’ e gozhd’ e klithje krishtërimi,
Lutja e farës së trëndafilit sythimegër që po vdes deri në rrënjë dëshire,
Për t’u mbjellë qoftë dhe veç një stinë zvarrimtare dheragjirit tënd,
Në i bën vend gjembëmbëlthit terrenisht veç aroma mbet jotja,
Xhindët e së keqes në trajtë nëpërkash flatrat do lidhin liganave ëndrra,
Xhindët e së mirës formë shkabash do adhurosh karrigesh paralitike,
Sepse ti sa unë s’ditëm ku t’ia kërkojmë qëllimet pa tjetërsi jetës,
Përzgjedhës jo veç për kryet e idhujnive mbrojtur çdokushtesh,
Nga ushtritë aureolike të Fe’ve që ende s’po dijnë që toku kanë një Atë,
Por, dhe spektrin e petkave festive të shpirtpadukshmëve roje qiejsh,
Ceremonialisht krenuar dritëngjizësit pse na mbajnë aq pranë,
Ani pse mua vorbulla e stuhisë së nxirnive më rrëmbeu busull saj,
E veç kur t’a kryej të plotë ciklin e faljes do të më kthejë fjordmendimit,
Dhe pse ty t’a hajni zafirin e syrit hipnotik kryqëzata karat’iste,
Rish për të të sjellë penduar lashtëtarit mozaik altarmuzeut të emrit,
Kaq thënka e vërteta meqë amshimi i robit lidhet me ç’ka vetes i mbron,
Emrin e postierit të zërit të perëndisë në ne që, kurrë s’duhet imituar,
Emrin e femrës ku merr ç’ka do, tok me ç’ka do të japë e marrë,
Emrin e gjarprit që s’na ndahet e hijes i fshin gjurmët me gomë mëshire,
Emrin e nevojës mos me qenë vetmarë kur të pagëzohemi parajsorë,
Emrin e qenit që fal familja e mirë kur do të formojmë një komb,
Emrin e fqinjit kovaç që i kalit heshta armikut por edhe parzmore besës,
Emrin e frutit që peizashesh ngjizon ekzotikës së vaginës sate,
Adhuruar për t’u mbjellë prej kazmës së penisit tim instiktesh verbëruar,
Kur më e rëndësishmja ide mbet të dishë si ecet gjurmësh sigurie,
Shkrepani ekstazës ku subkoshiencshëm t’i mbrujësh diej evolucionit,
E jo cila markë t’i ka regjur shtigjet e këpucëve çmimkrokodilore,
Ani pse si krijesa amplitudiane që jemi tej parashikim mospapërkryerjes,
Daullet e kënaqësisë na i japin ritëm zemrës vetëm për atë që bëjmë,
Se sa-lumenj adrenaline perceptimit ndjenjësor për ç’ka bëjmë,
E meqë ju ende nuk e dini ç’jeni: miza, fluturza, bletza a xixëllonjza,
Frikësuar pas rrjetës endur me platintaret thinja skalpit hyjnor të arsyes,
Nga merimanga e kotësisë që çuditet si s’ra niveli i kaltërsisë,
Në të çarat e qiellit të inteligjencies suaj që i paqmë s’mund të quhet,
Mes brohorive jepmëni drejtësi t’u emëroj guvernatorë injorance,
Në republikat e egoizmit ku papërgjegjshëm guxojmë alternativisht,
Oh falmëni! s’po dua të flas kurrë më për masturbimin turmëzor të votës,
Bile as për disiplinimin e duelit këndezor që pruri demokracizmin,
Por as për hobe sharjesh që godasin meritës minaret përgënjeshtrore,
Ndihmuari tash mësuam si kodohen dukuritë saktë klasifikuar,
E, s’mund të m’a quani sfurk fyerjeje fjalën ndaj shtatores që e mallpret,
Kur primitivisht në sistemin tim të vlerave kurrë pa ç’hyjnizuara,
Të pa ekzistueshëm e kam shpallur fenomenin piramidor pa faraon,
Shkretitë e mentaliteteve të tjera gjykofshin si t’ua kenë devetë mbroth,
Veç, të fisnikemi dua t’u kujtoj se kemi lypmë për vdekjet përkohtare,
Për t’u kthyer dhembjes, lavd t’i blatojmë asaj që rend para-kohës,
Kohës për t’u panikur nga bëmësitë-po aq sa nga ajo ç’shikojmë,
Kohës për të dëgjuar në 360 gradë e për të folur veç prej 90º’shit të gojës,
Kohës për t’i pohuar ëndrrës pa shvirgjuar: dua pleqërim në ty,
Kohës për t’i thyer pasqyrat irisit ku thelli hëna u mërzit së jetuari,
Kohës për t’ia djegur tarracat e agrumeve vuajtjes ku zgjoje shendt bota,
Kohës për t’i ndërtuar hekurudhë dashurisë me parëstacion vetveten,
Kohës për t’i rënë sirenave paniktare jo nga ardhma por e kaluara,
Lëre pra doriun e trimrisë të kullotë barin e varrezave harruar kujtimeve,
Posaçërisht do niset aq larg të kthejë kokën pas lumturisht shpëtuar,
Saraje hingëllenjësve përrallparë të kqyrë ç’festa zinjarësh humbi,
Kur ti tej qëllimit të lirisë së tij po hap gurore t’i japësh puls një qytetthi,
Tash do shpik një raport të ri shqisash ndërmjet shpinës dhe ballit,
Jo më kot na adhurojnë konceptet që nuk kemi mundur ndjellës,
Të sapo ç’brymuara t’i përjetojmë si buzët e agut klitorin e luleshtrydhes,
Tok gjithë në ofiçinën e ëndrrës eja t’i përsosim flatrima ëndrrës,
Pa tentuar të gjykojmë rrëzimet që nuk do ngurojnë për të na ndodhur,
Thjesht pra: po arkitektoj pa leje bekimin hiçnirës së mendjes sime,
Si një shkrepëtimë të jetoj në të pa më urdhëruar kush ku të përplasem,
Ku kufijtë të jenë si bojërat e penelat në paletë-t’i shërbejnë një dore,
Pa bisturi kontrollorësh-të më bëjnë synet himnin sa pentegramur,
Me pasaportë garëzimi, me humusë e me kamikaziste striptiste,
Meqë tash gjithkund m’a mohuan hipodromin e të drejtës një’jetëse,
Ti shkëndijzoj patkonjtë e sarkazmës ndër hartat e mistereve materiale,
Bravo! mbrojini muret por dhe lutuni mos jem sternip odiseanist,
Kur do duhet të mosoni të shihni në dritë-hingëllij mes shtëpisë suaj,
Në sot më paketuat të më shisni në botën e shpirtit si një armikth,
Por jam thjesht lejepërkëdheli që dyerpendimit ju fut fam’madhen paqe,
Paqën e thërrmijave të legjendës që ushqen pëllumbin er’pabardhë,
Paqën e kabasë së raki’shelgjeve kredhur vallzuar gërrmazlumit,
Paqën e tradhtimit primitiv të një nimfe për emrin fshehttan të një zane,
Paqën e hidhërimit që s’e provoi vetveten për të çmuar ëmbëlthsinë,
Paqën e kapitenëve pa anije e të direkut me dhjetëra timonierë,
Paqën e dijes së të ngujimuarit gjithjetazi në mbretërinë e të humburve,
Paqën e desantimit ardhmtar pa perfektligjet e të sotmit gravitet,
As shampanjën e nesërmtisë s’do t’a dehnim pa gazet e së shkuarës,
E pse shpesh na e rrethon garda e krimbaneverimit fronin e së tashmes,
Ndaj mikroçipët e iluzivitetit ndihin mos të ritualim tek ky realitet,
Në llavë saftohur urrejtjeje i krijojmë luksin e një kopështi të ri vetes,
Për të jetuar në një tjetër vizualitet ku nuk i dyfishon rrënjët mjerëzima,
Ku na e ka ënda vullnetazi t’i jemi lumturimit kavie parapremtore,
E të na përkasin veç ne projeksionet gjeometrike çdo cak burimdrite,
Por ja që hambarët e syve flasin më tepër se kontabiliteti i gojës,
Kur dihet hemisfera përqafur vështrimit shprehet më epshëm se klithat,
Se na u nevojitka ende zgjatja e të përpjetës nga na thërret fataliteti,
Për t’u ndjerë majbarabarë parnas’arsyes me mitëzimet e respektit,
Mbase për të treguar se jemi shpërgenjtë e djepblirit e duhet të rritemi,
Rish t’i bindim satanejtë se lufta është armë në duart e dobëtarit,
Për të testuar miqësie në mbërriti a jo pajtoni i princeshës së meritës,
Në vlen të dishë të flijosh jetë çdo çast-kur dijmë t’a dhurojmë çdo çast,
Pse po s’e nxorre kufomveten nga valët e harrimit brejtndërgjegjtar,
S’di si t’i mbrosh brigjet nesërmtare e mbetesh pa hapa ardhnie,
Hapat instiktorë të të rënit në dashuri mijraheri po me të njëjtin engjëll,
Hapat e mendjes-bedenandjenjës dhe të ndjenjës-themelemendjes,
Hapat e pakundtë të zilisë që dhe ia vret badiguardët rrethanave,
Hapat e fantazmdëshirës që si do na gënjejë që nuk qenka ajo-kur puth,
Hapat e një pilivese zanoreje jehonuar furtunshëm rrezes së haresë,
Hapat e ç’keqardhjes ndaj gjëmpanjohurve shembje kish’shpirtit,
Hapat e virtytit që i vjedh para në portofol moralit e cilit vallë do ia jepë,
Ndaj besimvullnetazi plumbth hyj në mishin helmëtar të keqtisë,
Po aq flur sa maja e gërshërsyrit që m’a zhvarr nga vullkani i plagës,
Prej nga ku më lutej t’i jap flurudhë kuptimi kahut të së domosdoshmes,
Ndaj sot pas meje ndër flautin e llahtarës tmerrëzohet kënga e majit,
Një nga një i thyen në krahëror ere shtyllat e tensionit të rrufeve,
Teksa digjem nga valët e kordave akorduar keq mallit të dashurisë,
E kopetë e alurimave të tymit m’i përzenë e s’di se ku lëndinzat e qiellit,
Këmbana e mushkërive më thyhet prej çekanit artëtar të një puthjeje,
Pilivesat që m’a shpien velajehonën tej shpellave të legjendës,
Më mbetnë mes stuhisë së smogut të lulekumbullës pa kundragaz,
Kështu që polemi i bletëzave akull ze në fyt të ujëvarës së etjes djegëse,
Ani pse gishtat që kërcet heshtja trumpet’trishtit tejmi bubullijnë,
E ky mister s’do ish mister në ze e flas për çelësin që fsheh energjia,
Energjia pallogaritmike e atomit për t’iu arratirë pushtetit të bërthamës,
Energjia kundpambledhë për ringjalli keopsianësh-lashttarit Egjypt,
Energjia e kthimit kroje turpërimkrenimit të thirrjegjakut mijrastërnipor,
Energjia e elektronzjarrit-të passë trajtës fillestare faljes penduar,
Energjia që e shndërron mendimin në tingull, harmoninë në kauz,
Energjia e plehut për t’u përdiellsuar në mitrën e karafilit pa dhurues,
Energjia e reaksionit primitiv të myshkut që muzgu harroi? t’i verë emër,
Për t’i kundërshtuar atësinë ilegale ujit e mëmësinë budallaqe hijes,
E jo gjithë shtigjet e tejnjohjes shpien në kryeqytetin e dogmave,
Ku koloseumit të ideologjizmave po vazhdojnë gladiatorinë entuziazmet,
Me urrejtjenjëjtat shpata në dorëzat e të cilave po duart e genit janë,
Kur dihet: sperma e vjetranve humbës s’ka alternativë ringjizjeje,
Për ushtarë fitoresh të reja në sfidat parapërzgjedhur të së vërtetës,
Ndonse kamp’ideve dikush i kujdesoka padukshmi mëzthat e dezertimit,
Tash prej betejës nuk dijnë të tërhiqen të mundurit por-të mençurit,
Aftësia alienore për mos t’ia dueluar brirbrirazi demat interesave,
Të çon tortë ngadhnjes duke ia dhënë thikën e rastit edhe kundërshtarit,
Fundmi një pjesëz gjëme pa mbërrirë hojazi t’ia zbukurojë pjatën,
Meqë instikteve nuk ia bindëm rrethanat rish le të notojnë gjak fajfaji,
Veç shpagnxituarit vazhdojnë ende të ushqehen nën pemë hidhnare,
Amazona kënaqësishë ku qindra leqe kanë ngrehosur shtrigat e mërive,
Bareshat impotente të xhelozive, kërpudhmbledhësit e ujkonjrive,
Ani pse fshihemi pas mijra syshë ënda fort na e ka vrapimin kurthesh,
Po ç’u dashka me i qenë njeri’tjetrin po ne ushqim rrënjësh urie,
E pse të vetvilemi para gongut të kohës kur veç koha i pjek frute arsyes,
Arsyes pse çdo burrë blen dhjetë Helena kur Homeri kish një zemër,
Arsyes pse tuj qenë gjithsisht kalimtarucë-jetës i miklojmë lavd,
Arsyes pse gijotin’rëndësisë i vemë krye asaj ç’ka dijmë e jo ç’ka bëjmë,
Arsyes pse nostalgjia s’ruhet në portofol e as paratë në arkivol,
Arsyes pse skllavi lind me në byzylykë duarsh horoskopin premtor,
Arsyes pse klani i injorancës i ofron e i shet injorancës rish injorancë,
Arsyes pse duhet të jem gënjeshtër për t’i zbuluar ligje pakundërshtimit,
Ndaj ejani tash t’a gjejmë minën në tru sa pa na gjetur lozonjarja ne,
Sot kur shpesh do doja t’a konsideroj veten kamp dimëror poetësh,
Strukje alpethinjash ku zien argjend dëbora që aureol mëshirën,
Ku hienat shndërruar në muza të bënin ski majë ortekve të honurrejtjes,
Shpëtuari për t’u prehur ameniadash ku epitafet rimojnë mallkonjitë,
Besomëni: ende s’kam mësuar të jem Zot i vërtetë-fjalës pathënë,
Si gjithë ju jam rob i gjuhës që na nxit rendje shpenguar si drita,
Sërfist që si s’u bindka pse e fatalitetit dallgë është zar grusht Krijuesit,
Por, atlasesh na çmendin erërat e stresit e na mbytin vallet e garimit,
Nevoja për presion gjithkahtar na ia helikëzon grafikët idealizmit,
Fajdexhesha e vesit na lyp kohë të na zhvendosë heshturive aktualitetit,
E ç’ka shitëm kurrë s’pati të njejtën vlerë në u dashka t’a riblejmë,
Ja që i djeshmi paralel e meridiani i nesërm saktë priten në ne,
Pikës ku duam të drejtohet i dirigjentit shkop që harmonin universin,
Ani pse thuajse pandryshueshmi historia na e përcakton rish identitetin,
Identitetin e thikës vetngulur zemrës për t’i kuptuar hyun dhembës,
Identitetin e mëkatit që kur lumturon sulltanin-jeniçerin e virtyt,
Identitetin e rrezikut që si nuk m’a keni dhuruar të rrëfej ç’trimth jam,
Identitetin e fjaldhënies mbetur kroi i parfumit të çdo burri që atërohet,
Identitetin e fëmijës që mbetet shpresima ndërtuar pa e jetuar,
Identitetin e arit tundonjtar që ia zbut deri në tradhëti shpirtin gruas,
Identitetin e të vdekurit që s’duhen zgjuar pa e thirrur kryegjyqtari,
E kupola e oshëtisë do elektrizohet nga një padrejtësim i pa imagjinatë,
Në vlerën e barabartë të drejtësisë që i ligthyen kërcinjtë guximit,
Ç’ka thotë që shpaga e vjetër qenka njerkë e hakmarrjes së re,
E meqë fort rrallë qëllon të na ç’ngujojë paqja varreve të njeri’tjetrit,
Sërish po i mbjellim lule luftës për të përcaktuar më të fortën zhdrejtësi,
Eh sa ligmi jam lodhur duke i lejuar vetes alternativa tehgabuara,
Kur çdo rast më ish premtuar se diku ka dalje prej guvës së hallit tim,
Me ikonostase shenjtësh pishtarin i mëkoj durimit të vazhdojë kërkimin,
Në kah të guximtarit për t’a gjetur fundmi e t’a birëzoj jetimin fat,
E në vullneti i mrekullimadhit vulosur është mbi dyllin e këtij urdhëri,
Bindjeverbërisht duhet t’i gjunjem si nata pushtetit lakuriqësor,
Thjesht pse shkulma e shndrisë beson veç brigjeve që njeh dhe zbaticet,
Kur etja errsimtare më betohet për thellësitë ku ende s’ka mbytur,
Në murlane fenomenesh shpjegimpa që mpiksin brenda palce lëndët,
Mbaruar së materializuari qenien e vet në subkoshiencën time,
Dhe pse shpesh e më shpesh për paekzistencën më predikonka shkenca,
Shkenca e larjefytyrës se s’dihet kush ka dert e ç’zhuret t’a puthë,
Shkenca e apostulatit të ngadhnjenjtarit që flijtëzoka shpatës së vet,
Shkenca e kërkimit të dashurisë në tokë e kohë grishgabonjttë,
Shkenca e ri’gjahtimit të luanit meqë i shpëtove një herë kthetrapusirës,
Shkenca e bukurisë në pasgjithshkah shoh unë e jo ç’ka i adhuron ti,
Shkenca e ndryshimdijenive thelli vetes-jo astronomi tjetrarësh,
Shkenca çudipateori e çdo pse’je ndër humbnajën e bijve devotshmëtarë,
Thjesht ende po mësojmë që beli i mendimit ka nevojë për dhera jete,
E në ndodh t’i ndërrojmë shtëpi ideve-kafkë kurrë jo perceptimit,
Mund t’a shkëmbejmë bile edhe fe’në-por jo konfigurimet apokalipsore,
Qëllon që e shesim a e riblejmë nënshtetësinë në bursat e mjerimave,
Por kurrë s’do ndodhë-për kryet shqiponjëtare të nacionalizmës,
As për pecet e flamurit kur na i lypin kambalet sakrificës llogore’re,
E si mund t’i bëjmë të evolucionueshme zellpandryshueshmet detyrimni,
S’do ishim dot grigjtarë blasfemimi nëse larushisë së zërave rreth,
Blegërinë e alurinë do quanim gen’njëjtë-çka s’lajthit të jetë njëhsuar,
As folklorizmash entuziazmuese shëmbëllima urtësishë sterile,
Gjeologjikisht nën shtresa mineralizuara virtytesh ruajtur krenore,
Ujërat rrezatimflorinjta të pafundësisë së gjelbërimit ëmbël gurgullojnë,
E në kroin e pashterësisë së syrit pijnë diell besimi engjëjt e fatit,
Asnjëherë nuk na kanë paracaktuar të udhemi më tepër se ç’mundim,
E na mëshirin kur u përgjërohemi të lindim rishazi në sythin e dashurisë,
Prej fillimit bujaror t’a jetonim jetën pa i ribërë pashlyertaret fajësi,
Fajësitë e mentaliteteve të reja që duan të frutëzojnë rrënjësh të vjetra,
Fajësitë e gurskalitësit hakmarror që s’i shemb piedestal mitëzimit,
Fajësitë e mosprovimit të virgjërisë në të vërtetat kallmëfrikse,
Fajësitë e emigrimit perandorisë së të përkohshmes-prej farës tej’jetse,
Fajësitë e të mirave që u bëmë të këqinjve e që s’na i falka as Faltari,
Fajësitë e vënies në punë të mokra’urrejtjeve me gjak ngushëllie,
Fajësitë e portave lënë hapur armiqve e mësimin e trokitmës veç miqve,
Thomëni si t’i shpëtojmë breshërndëshkimnive përvojash pa mbërrirë,
I duhen këputur frerët lumdashurisë ku lypej herët të ishim dallgë,
Ky vërshimor trokthim të ndalte bregut ku tok mëshiraz gjunjim,
Korijes ku këmbët plasarirë po lajnë lisat djersaromëzuar të kënaqësive,
Sa kthyer prej qafa malesh të dëshirimave seksuar me rrufetë,
Shndrimkaltrës dëborë ekstazuar me karafilë yjesh që ende bien,
Me një muzikë llahtardehmë na përcjellin në ëndrrën e pa plotësuar,
Në sheshe interesash mediokre boll ia adhuruam çudibërësitë statujave,
Si vallë ugarët e dijes i harruam pa mbjellë me farën që fal njeriu,
Shihini si puhitë e manaferrave të qeshjeve u pushtojnë luginat syrit,
Rrymat e barit vallzojnë patkonjtirës zmeraldthyer muzgut ndjellniepshtë,
Kjo ditë ish veç një sekment shumkëndëshit lumturor të qenies,
Stafeta e shakahidhrimës vazhdon të na tregojë se nesërtia do etër,
Okulistika e natyrës na bën të kuptojmë: ia kapërcyem ylberin fëmijrisë,
Në s’i zgjidhim enigmë ekzistencës dhuruesi do na mohojë vetveten,
E po t’i gjejmë mit disfatës luft’humbëse-kurrë s’do bajonetemi,
Bile dhe kur vdekja qenka e pashmangshme eja tok e i këndojmë lindjes,
Lindjes së të vërtetës si drita burimterrisë për retinën që di të shohë,
Lindjes së sistemit klasor të ndjenjave ku bëhesh skllav kauzflijie,
Lindjes së të keqes matur kur e mira antologjive nuk paska dimensione,
Lindjes së tragjizmit kur më fort trembesh nga aleati se prej armikut,
Lindjes së agshpresës nga midhja e horizontit kapakësh detqielltë,
Lindjes së velatrimërisë kur rastis ndeshesh me stuhimosqenien,
Lindjes së foshnjës gonxhezjarruar për t’a pushtuar me ngrohtësi globin,
Kur dihet: veç fatkeqësia lind e madhe-brez’harrimit të zvogëlohet,
E kur bie shi lotësh dhe nëpërka nën çadër çap ritit hapmortore,
Statujat e idhujnive që na prijnë kanë uri për sy njerëzish kurrë merituar,
Ashtu si ikonat i etten djersës së piktorëve që qelburi i prunë në jetë,
Përderisa ahishtes së flokëve fluturat kultivojnë qindra rraca ere,
Falmëni në them pse faji biblik duhet ç’shenjtur paprekshmëri simbolesh,
Gjithshka ri’ndodh herezisht pse flirt vera e bekuar me ujë pagëzimi...

----------


## Fiori

SONETET E TETAVE

-308-

Ankoruar shekujsh në cektirë,
Trokthmemeci jaht i ndjenjës sime,
Kurrë si sshpalosi velë klithme,
Ani pse ujrash-fati shkrettirë.

Batickoprracja i dhuron shfrime,
E hënës mrekulli veç mjertirë,
Shtigjenxira busull fort ngjethtirë,
Tek ky fjord mplaket rimë pas rime.

Nuk hedhin më hije as flatrakët,
Trishtkryqit që gdhend fjala munguar,
I shpirtit murlan po thinj nga flakët.

Faresh tej dëshirenjash cunguar,
Si kthen flladshpresa ishujt mallpakët,
Mërgoret ode-jehonshurdhuar...


-318-

Nervshterët gishtërinj rreshkur, ndyrë, fyer,
Vjolën e kurmit tënd përkëdhelin hidhtas,
Po trëndafilishtën ku vërshova drittas,
Tash dherakafshuar pa shenjt e pa dyer.

Apokalipsi yt çmë thua u ka kryer,
Beso dhe të ringjall në më do sot rishtaz,
 Gjunjzim e flirtni adhuro përgjërimtas,
Në stë kthej magjisë qofsha hyjsh urryer.

Nga i ëndrrës liqen tingujt parajsorë,
Plot mjelma flatrojnë qiejsh tej kaptuar,
Ku kurrë nuk bujtte premtimash mallkuar.

Lermë të shpirtkridhem ngjethtirës përkorë,
Harmoni e paqë të na dhurë kjo orë,
Por, çpengu çlironjë djallit ngujpranguar...


-328-

Mendimet zajesh balli qëndisen mozaikë,
Me kazmat e shpresave hapin porta udhreja,
Dhe në pafund shendnajës qiejt duken grishnxirë,
Bile dhe në grushtverbër gazmendet shkrumb rrufeja.

Mjafton një psherëtimë dhe shëmbëllen me thikë,
Një lot rubinëzuar dhe thuaj vdes pranvera,
Një mallkim klithmbytës krejtshuan paturp çdo shndritë,
Por, pa dyshimin hontar do kish kahkuptim jeta?

Hedh hir një dallgë rrudhe mbi lagunën e moshës,
Dhe valblerti vals trishti bregnajës së vetmisë,
Eh sa-dhe i humbjes mall që sgjendet farkund botës.

Lindëm flatrim brengash të kaltërojmë çdo stinë,
Ndër zjarr e acar tok-mirjanë miq të rinisë,
Instiktesh ritualthjesht tuj farkëtuar dashurinë...


338

Një fllad aromzmeraldtë shpërhap agu praruar,
Ndër brigjet e syrit tim ku gaz sythen bliret,
Thërrmija shndrimash mbledh hëna-nata çla harbuar,
Se ku ia fsheh-smë rrëfen, krejt ëndrrave hiret.

Çthelltirë prej dëshirash, përgjërat çamshuar,
Nuk dua ta le dritën thellshpirtit të më zhbiret,
Fort shendlumtur isha mes territ grishmpadruar,
Eh çtrisht tash kjo vetmi që kurth zemrës më kridhet.

Ta ruaj paku vegimash mjelmzën dashurore,
Mbi gjoksin frymdrithruar ti var kurora yjesh,
Mes liqenit të puthjes të kridhet vezullim.

I gjelbërti përqafim rreth qafës epshshkrumbore,
Plot pasion të çliret si ulërenja pyjesh,
Por, jam thjesht një hije endur hareve hutim...


348

Sdo doja të ishe pinguin ishullpërqafimit tim,
Ku qark flakët e dallgëve të thërrasin makthueshëm,
E as kafazshpirtit tënd-tigër i nënshtruar trishtim,
Ku rreth të lirisë shtojzovalle përqeshin ndëshkueshëm.

Sdo doja të jem galeri ari që të verbon miklim,
Ku me kthetra ligatimi sulesh ndjenjash paçmueshëm,
E as kreshtë lavdmermertë-lartohesh timit shikim,
Ku mijravitesh adhurie të më kqyrësh përçmueshëm.

Sdo doja me qenë krater mallit e ti llav e kurrpirë,
As bardhërim i një reje fatsjellëse korbash nxirë,
As ajzberg kujtimesh prej dritdashurisë krejt pazhbirë.

As mos lypno të bëhesh mbretëreshë kështjellë shpirtit,
As direk pulbardhash që tej ia syrgjyn velat ligshtit,
Heretikisht thjesht më bëj shkrumb oj turrë altari-flirtit...


358

Kohësh të tjera e panjohtarësh planete,
Trajtash pa perceptim e çrrëfimtaresh ndjesi,
Shpirtrat tanë binjakë lindin mbrujtur premti,
Njeritjetrin ta bujtin kësaj e asaj jete.

E fati, të lotëve re, na i mbush shkrepti,
Ndër qiej dëshirash kund sflatret ëndrra shenjte,
Kryqe bëhemi e rilindim e rish - çheshtje,
Të pasionit hyj veç kokalla e mjeri.

Por, krijuesi jo rastësisht mallkorit dhé,
Një fjale e një bekimi na zbret sot bashkë,
Frymmrekullitë ti shkëmbejmë ofsh e vlime.

Kam mijra shekuj dashuruar me ty vashë,
Si guxim thua stë intereson zemra ime,
Krejt përjeta do të tduhet të më gjesh prapë...


368

Nëse kaçurrelat prerë i thurim litarë,
Një pas një pedana ti rradhisim vargjet gjithë,
Marramendshëm do bënim një aq të gjatë shkallë,
Sa deri ndër hënë do na përcillte kjo trillë.

E ja që tash dashuria më gjarpëron zvarrë,
Makthi kurrë gërshërët smi përdor në kaq frikë,
Rimat dyzohen e grisen e kridhen ndër zjarrë,
Në vend të një romance jehon qark veç një klithë.

Jo e imja, as e jotja-është fati nguran,
As i keq e as i mirë na adhuron prej largu,
Shigjetat bekore tek ne sia mbërrin dot harku.

Oh! të lutem mos rrëfe pse jam bërë krejt shkrumban,
Duke shkruar për ty kaq strofa mbeta jetshkurtan,
Dhe unë sdo tregoj që më ishe veg lotpragu...


378

Më thuaj mos duhet të ndërtoj ndonjë piramidë,
Apo ta shkrumb Romën e ta ngre mallkimit përsëri,
Ndoshta ndonjë mur kinez do ta vesh këmbësh kërshëri,
Fol e ta fal sa ta vjedh Akropolin në Athinë.

Në të duhet Kulla Ejfel buzët mos i mërmëri,
Ia shemb Statujën e hip ti ta përfaqsosh Lirinë, 
Orën e Grinuiçit ta shtroj ndër gjunjë plot drithnjë,
Firencen le pa David e le të kobë dëshpëri.

E çtrillni të kryej tjetër të ta meritoj zemrën,
Po i ngul kazmën mbi e po i kryq vetes krejt jetën,
Veç të bindesh pa kundërshti që vetflijimshëm të dua.

Kur do ma shndritërosh qoftë veç një çast të vërtetën,
Endërr realizuar të stolisesh thellë në mua, 
Çlypet të bëj të të kem vetëm timen a smë thua...


388

Pa inspirimin që rrezatohet prej sates heshtje,
Pa besimin që më fal teksa çelesh gëzueshëm,
Pa mbrojtjen që përfitoj në çdo të amshuar prekje,
Pa energjinë që më kall shpirtit fort gëlueshëm,

Pa përvojën e udhës që ndjenjës smi gjenka prehje,
Pa entuziazmin femëror shfaqur paçmueshëm,
Pa lutjen për ekzistencë që puthjes nuk rrok shterje,
Pa frymëzimin që rrjedh verë drite harbueshëm,

Pa përkulje këmbkash puhiztare - smë gjelbret fati,
Teksa më prezanton një botë çudirash panjohur,
Dhe pse jetëvdekjesh përjetësisht portat më hapi.

Reaksionesh dashurie flakazi më mban lodhur,
Qelepruvetash tia çmurgoj misteret prej ari,
Dhe pse magjirash negative panikur tej kam brofur...


398

Unë lexoj e ti dëgjon edhe pse nuk je këtu,
Ti flet në gjumë e unë trisht befasohem trembur,
Hedh fjalët pa kuptim ndër vargje shthurtare përqethur,
Mendimet më flatren prej penës e sdi: vallë për ku?

Po jetoj krejt si i pajetë makthit sfidtar fshehur,
Dhe pse shpirti dehur mes hyjve shendet tejtëhu,
Më gazmon zemra fort mjerë e pse të ndodhë kështu,
Pse dashuria më arratin kurth yjve kaq heshtur?

Lutja e loti penduar smë shteren në përgjunje,
Eteri e drita rish të marrin të sajën formë,
Po a ia vlen ta pres të kthehet nga çdo pamundje?

Në bronz gjaku ngrirë rima të reja gdhend kaq vonë,
Kur perëndia vetë ëndrrave ikur përhumbje,
Ligsht gërhet: ky fat sdo të të ketë kurrë lehonë...

----------


## Fiori

*T R I N I Ç S H E N J T E R U A R I T*
2 AÇENSORE PER NE MOSQENIEJE E NE MBIQENIEJE


Në 180 gradë fat unë jam njera pikë e pashpjegimshmërisë së universit,
Kur misticizmit të panikut ti je veç tjetri kënd i adhurisë skepticizmit mohuar,
Teksa diku sipërfaqe papërcaktimërisë përballë sekmentit eterik që tash na lidh,
Ndodhet në hartën e legjendës i treti far që toku na sajonka trekëndësh,
E ky është ylli mëngjesor i besimit që shpreskozmosisë riagon kaltërenjpjekur,
Për të guxuar verbrisht të trokasim në portën bermudiane të vesit panik’pa,
Horroriste kjo shtëpizë ku vjollcat e ndjenjave t’i rrëmbenka meditiumesh pakoha,
Ku energjitë e shpirtrave të humbin ndër duele gravitacionale ideshë,
Duele që tash e çdo çast na bindin t’ia kritikojmë ngadhnjimtarinë të nesërmes,
Duele ku admirojmë vetveten dhe kur pasqyrohemi lig ndër sy tjetrarësh,
Duele mirkuptimi ku pasi kanë mbaruar punë duart ri’thirren në tryezë fjalët,
Duele aktesh mizore mëshire që s’i eklipsojnë dot jetët mbushur krime pafaljesh,
Duele që s’vlerojnë rëndësinë e asaj ç’ka ndahet por të gjithshkasë ke,
Duele pa guxim për t’a shpërndarë përgjegjësinë pse humb delegim e drejta,
Duele ku sipërfaqja e arsyes e fshihka thellësirën kur kurrë jo: shkaqet-qëllimin,
Ku motorrët qindracilindërsh përkushtimorë i djegin valvolat durimsosura,
E duke klithur heshturazi batiskafëve prishur të SOS’it mbyten veç qiejsh syri,
Kështu herë unë bëhem destrojeri diletant që ia thyen timonin busullës,
Herë ti murlanimi naiv i pasionit që thëthin tërçka dëshirimit plluskëzohet,
E herë ai krateri që pret shterjet e vullkanit të zemërimit me zotat ende palindur,
Përmes reve të hirit të iluzionit do të kridhem shtjellfund misterit të dilemës,
Irealisht të mbërrij brenda atomit riciklues të bigbengimit të dashurisë,
Fjalët të bëhen planete, shkronjat-yllësi, qeshmat-orbita, lotët-asteroidë,
E vizoren e shekujve shpejt t’i thyejmë rish për t’u gjetur ujërat orbitkondensimit,
Tredimensionalizëm qenies që na bën të ndihemi indiferentizmit fajtorë,
Pse duhet t’i përzhbiremi kuptimit të botës gen për gen aorta çdo dhembjeje,
Ndërkaq që e dijmë që veç primitivizmi shkencor i fal bujarimit lumturenja,
Fal gëzofin e përkëdhelës kur grerëzat e acarit të shkarravisin fytyrën,
Fal klarinetën e përroit kur buzët e pyllit pranverën po vivaldizojnë memecërisht,
Fal vallen e kërpudhave kur purpurlazi mollët pushtojnë premtirës edenianët,
Fal verën e vetëtimave kur rrufetë ia shpojnë kadet kantinave të erës,
Fal lepujt e ortekëve kur mushkëritë e zjarrit duan të na i shtrojnë nderimit gosti,
Fal pelerinën e lakuriqësisë kur breshëri i epsheve ia prish të korrat hënës,
Fal liqenin e lulkuqeve kur flamujt e virgjërisë ngrihen kështjellë lavdit,
Ndonëse turpi qenka mbretëreshë e gjithshkasë që kurrë s’u ndaloka ilegalitetit,
E mbreti është përzënë sepse prej farës së tij shekspirëzuar lind rrëzimi,
Klandestin endet ndër ruralitete anektodash ku e vërteta frikonka të shkelë,
Ndërsa shërbëtorët sfurqarë me urdhrin e tij mbledhin tejanë kashtën e emrit,
Bile dhe heshttëtarët besnikëzuar me krahun e tij e gjejnë territ armikun,
Por ja që ne ngutjegabimazi po ia mjelim vjedhurisht lopët filozofisë,
Me qumësht helmëtirash për t’ia gatuar çekollatat ditlindjeve të ardhmës kahpa,
Kur bile nuk ka as rrënoja të së shkuarës në antropologjinë e arsyetimit,
E vetëm koloseumi i së sotmes vazhdon të uturijë nga hijetirat e historizmit,
Kthyer disfatirash që na presin e arratirë nga katastrofat harrimëzuar,
Tashmëtira është një kombinat kimik që fuqinë na e nxjerr nga depot e ëndrrave,
Në serat vegimzhgënjore na i mëkon zarzavatet e gjakut me limfë dheu,
Duke na i përjashtuar nga perandoria e baktereve të rendit mbivlerës,
Pra rish u ngatërruam në labirinthin perceptual pa i gjetur as hyrjen kuptimit,
Për të na dalë fundi pendpashkulur bilbili i lirisë nga kafazi i faraonëzimit,
E me shtatë penelatat e harmonisë t’ia ngjyrosë ajrin mbiekzistencës strehdjegur,
Ajrin e mushkërive të perspektivës së një shprestire që s’shfaqet kund,
Ajrin ringjallës të qelizave të dhembës kur i ndjen mungesë kujt nuk është më,
Ajrin pa vlerim të pasionit që veç alpinisti çmendri ia vjedh flamujve-majës,
Ajrin palcndyror të aparatçikëve që ende u shërbejnë kompjuterave e jo njerëzve,
Ajrin që na mbron në sytë e të tjerëve kur s’duam t’u paraqitemi shtrembrarë,
Ajrin e ndarjes së urtësisë me miqtë kur problemet pjestohen si përfitimet,
Ajrin e të rejave kontribute që investohen po për të vjetrat konsekuenca,
Sepse shenjttësia e frymës sonë ka nevojë të përzihet në karburatorin e tejecjes,
Me benzolin e këngës që shpërthimtar bëhet kur nuk ia njeh tonalitetin,
Pastaj t’ia akordosh kitarën rock&rollit të instiktit që tejkalon shpejtësinë,
Duke mos qenë as dinastia Megadeth’iane e saturnimit varrnajor të egoizmit,
As hierarki kalimtare Metallica’re neptunëzuar orbitkryqthyer cinizmit,
Por veç ritëm ufor Cred of Fill’ëse e kalorësi patkonjyjëzore Kremator’ëse,
Sa për t’u bindur që, lufta pashpallur e klasave në kauzën e injorancës muzikore,
Kufijtë po ia vendos rruzullimit jo në hemisferat që ia besoi besimit Zoti,
Njeriut që kryengritazi shpik sistemet e traktateve të paqës nënshkrimfallce,
Për të ekuilibruar ballët e dufit të oqeanit me velat hapur të hipokrizisë,
Eh! skllavtarit që fort rebeluar i vërtetoi teoremën utopike revolucionizmit,
Thjesht për të përftuar prangat sinfoniplatinta për shkabat e trurit kurrë rrokqiejsh,
Gjithsesi falmëni nuk doja t’u ngjitem fshehtazi majë pemës së intelektit,
Ndaj rrëzohem në shpatin e shkrepanive të arsyes pa dëborë konsekuencash,
Duke u rrokullisur lugina para’ardhësish deri ndër kroin ngrirë të dritës,
Me vertebrat e krenarisë fort frakturuara e me brinjët krejt shvidhosur prej trurit,
Me shkallët e kërcinjve të mosnënshtrimit shqyer hallkë më hallkë betimnie,
E me llampadarë duarsh shkërrmoqur rish në diamantë rëre plazhevjedhjes,
Diamantët kallp të meteorëve pakënaqsorë përdorur për skllavje fajesh,
Diamantët virgjtarë që mund ia blen faraoneshës kur shpirtit-s’ia blen dot fuqinë,
Diamantët e kurajos vullnetarike më karatarë se energjia e krejt ushtrisë,
Diamantët pa zë të poetëve që s’i bren merakvdekja por ëndrra tejpërjetëse,
Diamantët falur armikut të mençur kur të godet kështjellave paprekshmëtare,
Diamantët që e fshehin gjenialitetin jo në evitim lufte por në fitimin e saj,
Diamantët eshtërorë që pasi i trofen nis kronikanësh hyjnorin akt rishpërndarjeje,
Por, ja që kahun e drejtë na u dashka t’a masim përmasash fatzhbërësie,
Sa më saktësisht për t’a parashikuar zhvendosjen llokacionit të sedrës,
Ndoshta thjesht për t’ia asgjësuar kaprollin devijor përbuzësimit të honizmit,
Së paku brirët do na hyjnë në punë masturbonjava ritualplakëruqe të karnavaleve,
Rrasat e mishit do t’i thajmë e do t’i bluajmë miell e gatuajmë veç petulla,
Kur dhe shkarpat e kokallave do i mbledhim për të numëruar langonjtë,
Ndërsa vetë regjur nën lëkurën kriptharmur prej thonj blasfemirash lejimtare,
Himne do këndojmë për mrekullinë e sizifiadave që s’i ndoqëm rrokullimnaje pas,
Sepse... pse kaiket e virtyteve nuk na janë ende salmonë niagariadnajash,
Dhe gardhet e domosdoshmërive s’na lejojnë t’ia kapërcejmë kopshtijet frikës,
Ja që qenkemi pjatanca argjendi tamburuar veç për divizionin e familjes,
Nuk mund të shitemi për t’i garantuar supën e përditshmërisë barbonizmit,
As për t’i siguruar ethet e verës brokshterë ekstazëtirës pijanecore gjuhtredhlirë,
As testikujt e qirinjve të meshës së të dielës koorpormatave të fajit invalidtar,
Tash jemi veç hangarë drithi për cirqet e lypsave që ditkan të falenderojnë,
Bile dhe gurra mushti për parlamentet e hajnistëve me damka imuniteti,
Pa guxuar të përmendim që mbetëm partitura mëshire për vetë priftërinjtë,
Priftërinjtë që ende s’dijnë ç’humb Zoti kur njeriu fiton liganirat mbytur gojë tyre,
Priftërinjtë që s’e rrëfejnë shpërblimin për kë bën detyrën e korrierit keqator,
Priftërinjtë që më presin duart kur guxoj tregoj ku rrënjet koliti i egoizmit,
Priftërinjtë që e quajnë qiell kafkën e besimit ku i jetokan fluturimit gjarpërinjtë,
Priftërinjtë që kimikisht s’i ndajnë miqtë O² të së vërtetës nga H gënjeshtran,
Priftërinjtë që portat e vuajtjes s’t’i hapin kur arratirë vetes humb çelës,
Priftërinjtë që zanafilli vështirë kanë të predikokan të thjeshtat profesione,
E rishmi ziejnë çorbën ftohur të pendesës për t’a mëkuar tri herë krijorin,
Kur kudhërbindjes çekani kupton që të apostujve bij kurrë nuk farkëtohen si etërit,
Kur mes shandanëve të paperceptueshmërisë shenjttore shpirt s’feks kund,
Kur furrnaltat ethtare të moralit kanë nevojë për shtatore idhujtarizme,
Që çeliku i dëlirësisë paq të shkrihet për t’ia derdhur seri parzmoret intolerancës,
Kur s’do dijmë më blasfemisht të falim se ja që falja u quaka direk dobësie,
E na e shpie kauzën politiko’piratiste deri në kafshim flamuri pavarësor,
Përderisa krejtas mbarohen art’thërrmijat e apostujizmit së plaçkituri,
Kundi në pushimet mes taifuneve pa ia ndeshur karvanet kahgabore kolombiane,
Sepse dhe tyre ja që iu arratinë yjet prej strategjive grabitqare të idealizmit,
Kuturu shtjellëzuar nëpër antologjitë e sklerozës historiadës adoleshente,
Që çudi si ende trëndafilthët e menstruacioneve s’ua kanë bërë shurup,
Ndoshta miliardafishohet epidemia panikëse e ndërgjegjeve antikonservatoriste,
Ku etaloni i modernitetit të nekrologjitikës mendeleviane s’paska shpallje,
Pse qenka thjesht në koshere virtyti një hoje pushtuar nga krimbëritë,
Pasi mjaltin e moralit e vuadhnë barinjtë që ngutt i rindanin delet drejtësisë,
Delet që s’tërhoqën pas hapa guximtjerë adhurie për mos t’a bërë shteginën udhë,
Delet që sa mirë rastis e kuptojnë që, ç’ka kanë-e kanë për t’a ndarë me ne,
Delet që ndodh shpesh të kujdesen për pasurimin e zabeleve jashtqitse,
Delet që s’e gjegjkan acarin e shpirtit tek i lyp dru djallit mos t’i fiket zjarri,
Delet që fundazi e mësuan të përdorin PC për mbarsjen kontemporane të intuitës,
Delet që sy ujkonjash s’e qashtrin ngjyrën e aureolës që i mbron rrezikut, 
Delet që klonohen si njerëzit-t’u thonë se mbërriti shpresartkoha kurbanore,
Ç’ka mbeti ish koha biologjike e pasnevojës tejetej llogoresh të dekompozizmave,
Teksa tash smogu i ndotit na e shtyn-ku?-breshkën sa lodhur të bisedës,
Bregut të arqipelagut ku në kthjelltësirën e flakëve ndezur prej të mbyturve,
Vallzojnë peshqit e ideve që grishpari ishin qelizat e dijenive pa kushte,
E shpejti do të jenë sajesa kimiko’psiqike majë dhëmbësh peshkaqenizmi human,
Sepse bastfundmi fituam mbi zeusianët e u bëmë adam’ër pra-ehehehej,
Me wc portofolesh shtatzana e cv gjenializmash e me balzakishte dinastishë,
Me kryqëzata barbarëzore civilizimi e bile-me klericizma analfabetike,
Me orën grinuiçiane të sfilattirës sekondmbushur donkishotizma tranvestitë,
Kjo na qenka era e re që frynka nga bulçitë neverivjetra të krijuesit fort ligthnjar,
Pse ne ishim vetë përzgjedhja-diçka as mollë e as evë, as gjarpër e as helm,
Sajeza prej indesh qelbëzore përzënë nga trupi i së vërtetës pa dyshimni,
Që mallkimat realitetojmë skenës aktortrembur të ferrit dantesk rilindur parajse,
Nga zanafilli kryqëzim merit’pa i mitrës së indiferentizmit tënd steril,
Ndaj baticave të urrejtjes e zbaticave idilike skakierës së irealndëshkimit,
Deri davinçianizmin penis të dufit tim që dëshpëria kurrë s’e bëri dot pushkë,
Për t’ia portretizuar plumb pas plumbi zotat përgënjeshtarë shpëtimës,
Shpëtimit që-ende beson se pellgu i lotit është më i vëllimshëm se burimi i gazit,
Shpëtimit që biseda panteonidësh i dëgjon vyer stonjaturat botçkuptimore,
Shpëtimit që pakorigjueshëm predikon në ne rrugën nga e cila nuk rikthen,
Shpëtimit që qëllon të më bindë mos të gjej arsye t’i lyp ligtarizmit falje,
Shpëtimit që çdoçast shenjtorve të kanunizmës mos gjej mundësi si t’u mëshirem,
Shpëtimit që s’druan të ushtrojë në të tjerë lëndimat e dikurta bërë mbi të,
Shpëtimit që në e sheh rrjedhshumgojshe të vërtetën-e shijon dhe më hidhur,
Bardhë&zi kemi mbetur e njëjta tablo ku e florinjtta kornizë dëshpërimi,
Murgërishëm na ka mbërthyer në morsën e synimeve të pa ç’konvencionarizuara,
Edhe pse kurorat mbretërifituese të dijenive ç’stolisur na i kanë margaritarësh,
Edhe pse zotërojmë kodet e krejt dyerve të pse’ve ciklesh kondensuese,
Edhe pse kibernetikisht mësuam ç’ofezë qenka të jeshë realitetit-pa përdhunuar,
Por, fakti që s’i kemi dhuruar kujt thërrmija nderi nga misërnikja e bujarisë,
S’do të thotë që as i lypim kujt pikëlza drite prej diellit të kurrnacërimit,
Bile duhet të arratiremi alibie duke pohuar që veç kur protektoriati i fshatunarëve,
Mëvetësuar ngadhnjfundmi prej një flamuri ngjyrosur në acidin e injorancës,
Nuk do të ndyjë më me opingat përbajgtare të mentalitetit genkryqnaror,
Kroin e mendjes sonë shpërthyer me aq e aq gjakësira kuranishteve të dhembjes,
Aheri kur të hipim tek kjo zeppelinë ndërgjegjeje pa shend kompleksesh,
Kur në prokurorinë e civilizimit t’ia heqim prangat e heshtjes prej trurit vetes,
Në kor të brohorasim toku pse kazma e besimit na mbijetoi kthetravdekjes,
Kori i marihuanës proletare që mbjell e shkul universalet të drejta që s’i përkasin,
Kori i këpucarëve gjenetikë që i arnojnë zbathurimën maratonistit të antifatit,
Kori i sirenave të entuziazmit që po vetkultivohet ndër akuariume lotësh,
Kori i kaubojsave zellrinj që s’po e dijnë çdo të thotë të lindësh ciklisht i pa baba,
Kori i merimangave të politikës ku ngecur i kanë krejt fluturat folklorizmave,
Kori i drapërinjve pa të lashta, i çekanëve pa kudhra, i armiqve pa armiq,
Kori i rojeve të terrnajizmave që qesh me pakësinë papërfille të burimedritës,
E unë nuk do bëj më poetin por do zgjedh artizanatin e sigurt-predikatorin,
E ti s’do të aktrosh më heroinën por do të ndjekësh detyrimin zanafill-mëmësinë,
Kur sa ende larg qenkemi zbuarjes nga ajo pikë pa gravitacion mbërritjeje,
Hm, pararendsit çudi si e paskan ndërtuar pa akt rikthimi himentarin tempull,
Sa e sa devijore lakorja e trokthëtirës miklonjtare në atlasë perëndishë,
Ku është pra t’ia rrëmbejmë duarsh pishtarin e pyetjes retorizmale: ku vemi?!
Oh, gjitha rrugët i shpien në Olimp granidtaret shtatore të krenarive tona lypsore,
Ani pse s’kanë ku t’i mbështesin këmbët tek ky soj dialektike materializmi,
Një rubin verbrremë asteroidi na e shfarosi atlantën e përgjegjshmërisë,
Ndaj nuk po guxojmë të shkelim mbi bretkosat e klithave shurdhore të njeri’tjetrit,
Përmes kalldrëmit kafkor të ideve që ndoshta lavdit rishmi do na homerizonin,
E nëpër mozaikun e irisëve ku idhujnaria na ka mbjellë hijet adhuronjtare,
Nëse shpatat e akrepave të çastit nuk po na rrufenjëzohen tash trumpetaprapsht,
Braktisur mbase ujëzohemi nga kompozicioni i aktualitetit domosdoshmëritës,
Shigjeta e yllit tënd s’është e drejtë në harkun e pretendimit tim kozmik,
Sikundër milingona e flakës sime e padenjë qenka në furrën e drithraepshit tënd,
Furrën e brumrave të qeshmës që pa sheqer kobi nuk ngjizkan kurrë torta,
Furrën e stuhisë ku tjegullat e mendimit na ndajnë me mamuthët e friktirave,
Furrën e egoizmit primitiv ndërtuar me tulla ç’qytetërimi e llaç paaftësie,
Furrën e picave të thashethemeve falas shpërndarë në adresat e vdekmagjallëve,
Furrën e floririt vjedhëror të fjalës e argjendit dhuruar prej kurrë të zotërve,
Furrën e ferriteve filozofike që s’i shërbekan njeriziut por monopoliadave,
Furrën e eshtrave përkushtore ndanudhës ku guximi hapat nuk t’i çoi fundmë,
Por ja-çengelit të nevojës paskam ngushëlli të varem duke të të thënë rish më fal!
Mes teje e çdo zane përzgjedh miken besëmirë e jo bambolinën robotikare,
E nëse një bombë më ka rënë në zemër-s’thua dot se s’të preku cifël tundimi,
E kur bëhesh një lëmsh enumeracionesh veçse mua më ke fije ç’pleksëse,
Ja që hipnotisht më ke bindur që u fshihkan dikund dhe djallushkëza ogurbekore,
Aq sa dhe unë kur s’më mjafton rinia e gjeografia jote-të dua thjesht shpirtin,
Jepmë një altar alternative e në atë karrige do më unjet ndjenja gjykimit,
Pra, mos qofsh më anija ime odiseiane që më end haluçinacionit dinakërihumbur,
Oqeanive të lotit përmalltar ku patjetër duhet të ketë helenizuar një trojë,
Një parajsë e pa premtim ku pasi nuk ngelën kurrsesi as akilët e as menelatë,
E ku gangrena sklerotike ia brejti gjymrtyrët e kthimpritjes penelopëzimave,
Ku veç-veç unë e ti lypet t’i japim rrënjë jetësie kushedi sa e sa këmbëve,
Ku thinjat e pamundësisë rilindëse shkulim prej skalpeve të entuziazmit reciprok,
Entuziazmit pubertitetian të zhirafëndrrave që-si s’puthën as syzet e yjeve,
Entuziazmit të reve turistike që do i gjenin-për t’i ç’etur-orizore trishtisë,
Entuziazmit vangogian ku kamje do të thotë të urresh ç’ka adhuron njerëzima,
Entuziazmit astronautik të milingonave së keqtirës sulur të pushtojnë edhe zotin,
Entuziazmit difiçitar mes thesareve uritur e thesareve ende pa ç’varruara,
Entuziazmit në subkoshiencë ku litri i verës e i naftës ruajnë çmimin e gjakut,
Entuziazmit të rimfoljorve për t’i eklipsuar diejshpirtrat fermerëve të metaforave,
Po ku pleqërisht jehonat e elektroneve avullore të rrushit zjarr’reve valuar,
Sapo foshnjëruar përplasen në të katër polet e dhomëzës izolore të meditimës,
Bulëzat e çafkave të diturisë përrenjëzohen shterisht aortave të iluzionizmit,
Jemi a s’jemi rish ne shkrepëtima e elektrizimit të furtunës së këngëtirës,
Por, ndërkaq sythet e kujtesës na bindin që kjo pëlhurëz kurrë nuk qenkër thurur,
Vonuari nuk i kemi merimangëzuar dunave epshërindjellëse thëthirmgojës,
Pjergullat e fjalëve që më ndjellfundi do na rijapin kuptimin e gjelbërisë,
Qoftë dhe në trajtën dehëse të humbjes dikundit mes përgënjeshtrive njutoniane,
Në bërthamë të murlaneve të floridëve a leninizmit lebroz fidelkastroian,
Por, oh shenjtt ç’vuajtje! të vuash nga kompleksi i mosvlerësimit nga të tjerët,
Nga mosfitimi kurrë i një kati në lartësinë e bankës së rëndësisë shoqërore,
Nga grafiku pa boshte treguese ndër radarë kozmosie të inferioritetit intelektual,
Nga mekanizmat harruar pa shpikur për mos të mbetur pre i askushitetit,
E kështu përskajmi tek kënaqësia e të pirit që s’u varka prej çmimit të uiskit,
As nga katalogu i kategorisë së lokalit e aq më pak bakshishlypave të kamerierit,
As nga sasia e etiketave koleksionuar markafallcërisht ndër vitrina retine,
Por, nga sasia e të ekstazës medikamente prodhuar dialektesh farmaceotike,
Po aq sa nga trafiku i jashtligjshëm i bankave të adrenalinës atlantikëve të trurit,
Veç çastit të zgjimharabelit në çerdhe toke-uji mbetka etjes pija më e çmuar,
Uji i këshillave që kapërcen kufijtë e gjuhëve tej ciklimash rikondensuese,
Uji i emra’adhurisë që gjene lutet mos t’i falemi tyre por alkimistit krijestar,
Uji i dyshimnive që murlanohet fort shpesh të na e vërë në provë fjordin e zemrës,
Uji i puthjeve që duke përçuar pemët e instikteve merr shije hurme e kajsie,
Uji i thirrjeve harenjtare që i bën të dridhen prej dëshpërimit këmbanaret,
Uji i heshtjes që me pe vetëtimash e shtiza rrufeshë i thur balada kobi trishtit,
Uji i ardhmërisë që ende nuk ia kemi ç’virgjëruar krojet e shpresës-kahfatit,
Por gjithsesi ky konfigurim mundësie për t’a shfletuar realitetit veten dhiatarisht,
Për t’u shprehur tejmi poleve të besimit në çdo fe përgënjeshtrore të uni’t,
Në çdo shpejtësi të elektroneve të idealizmit mbetet risërishmi mohim i lirisë,
Pse, çdo derivati kënaqësie duhet sopranuar në përmasat e skenës që të ofrohet,
E jo në abstragueset dimensione ku ti a unë duam t’a çojmë trilltoku jehonën,
E s’po ka fort rëndësi se në çfarë tonaliteti ia zgjedhim zinxhirin pickamës,
Bile as ambalazhimi i bëlbëzimës amë ku i flejnë konservat krenarisë kombëtare,
As testamentet e vjershëtarëve rimnonjimpotentë që na prezantohen etër,
As megavatët e energjisë së fonisë që-do e s’do-harrimtirash e derdh gjoksin,
As krematoriumet e entuziazmit idilik e as karuselet e premtirës rrezeamatoriale,
Jo ç’ka themi e ç’ka do themi-mbetet piedestal për të hipur syrin patjetër,
E për të hedhë farë mendimesh qarkas ku qytetërimi ugarët sapo i ka pluguar,
Ani pse shpesh avulli i frymëmarrjes akullore fort trashë na vesh pas xhama qiellit,
Ndoshta për mos t’a thyesuar vogëlirën tonë në raportet me yjësirat e njohjes,
Apo flladet e panjohjes ku habia e kuriozitetit tinguj ngazëllire zambakon,
Sa heri mes korijeve astronomike të errësirës qihet me prroskat e krejt dritësirës,
Qihet supa hidhaqe e minatorit me buçimat e këmbanës që sjell rigjëmitë,
Qihet zemrekkëputuri sahat frymëzimi me muzën ngujuar sarkofag formaline,
Qihet mprehësi i bajonetës së patriotizmit me hienën e parasë që blen gjithshka,
Qihet timonieri i mbytjes paralajmëruar me rojat e ëndërrdetit majhimalajash,
Qihet elika e ekzaltimit të mendimit me karrigen paralitike të mundësisë,
Qihet fishekjarri i kitarës qiejtrembur me gishtat sheriatuar të kënghajnsve,
Qihet depua veshkëkalbur e të lashtave me fantazmat e urisë pjatash publicitare,
E në papirusët e kujtesës pambërrirë skalis edhe një varg me biçak qerpiku,
Prostitutat janë himen’imunizuara përballë orgjisë trinore uzurpimqarktë,
Persekucionisht perversiteti modern ka filluar t’i përhapet nëpër kapilarë erës,
Virusi i injorancës lumturake po i eksperimenton sëmundjen më famëre shekullit,
Shija e keqe! do t’a quajnë mbase historianët e kataklizmnajave alienore,
Jashtë kapakëve të guackës së hemisferave ku fshihet perlzeza e së vërtetës,
Ky smog i rafirenisë reklamore që prodhon benzol për eskavatorët e parasë,
Fyerje mbetet për bibliotekat e gjenialitikës tash krejt si kishat-vyerjebraktisura,
Shkallëve të amfiteatrit rastësor mjerëzima i kalit pëllëmbët duartrokitjeve,
Teksa farkë syrit ç’ettijnë hipnozën banalitetet thjeshtisht të konsumueshme,
Thua se kemi shumë jetë e le t’a përcjellim një tuj konsumuar plehnajtira,
Hiphoptisht vjelim në ferma ndjesie panxhar muzike lemerisht helmpashlimtë,
Në stane muzeshë panikemi tek shohim ekzibicionizmat e lezbikarëve bejtexhinj,
Mes makete varrezash arkitektët dirigjojnë llahtarim fantazma kamikazësh,
Kur dhe pode tavllash gaytistet cigare striptizë i bëjnë kokainistëve dështakarë,
Oh! s’paska realitet më famëkeq se bashkjetesa me kompromiset gabore,
Kompromisi i poseidimit të skeletit jo me faktin se me ç’jetë di dhe e mbush atë,
Kompromisi i përshtatjes me gjithkë pa i eksploruar kund koordinata vetes,
Kompromisi i mashkullizmit frikazi femërzuar me grarizmin trimazi burrëzuar,
Kompromisi i filarmonipushtetit me shkërdhatpartitura masash fatçpërgjegjshme,
Kompromisi i punpabërjes shpërblimit pameritor e i të djegurit me zjarrvënës,
Kompromisi i bluesit të varfërisë fisnikore me rap’erët e pasurisë memecuar,
Kompromisi i mineraleve të nevojës me qysqinë e mosguximit të kërkimit,
E si hiqemi sikur çdoçka që i duhet barkës së noeizmit tonë ende nuk ekzistonka,
Kur s’paska asgjë të mbrujttirë hiçit të enciklopedive po nga duart e hiçit,
Pse as energjia poetike s’vdes me vdekje poetësh por i pëcillet çmendjetjerve,
Na mbetet të dijmë të ndërtojmë strategji t’ia grabitim kënaqësitë kujt s’i përdor,
Apo dhe gjithkuji poseidues që i ruan si përrallash bodrume kala egoizmit,
Jo për hir të apostujeshave të zilisë-pse s’qenkan tonat kaq domosdoshmëri,
Por, për hir të profetikës së të vërtetës që mungesëritë e gjendshme duhen fituar,
Ndaj dhe shpesh na prijnë perëndeshzat e instiktit udhve ndjellishtrembra,
Na prijnë drejt amfiteatrit të yjeve dyshimtarë astrologë që s’i njohin euripidët,
Na prijnë drejt napoloniadash jo gjeneralët meritagraduar para togës dështimore,
Na prijnë drejt oazeve të dijes shkretëtirtarët roje zjarrndezës të aleksandrive,
Na prijnë drejt atlasë thesaresh nostalgjike piratë të konvertuar filantropë,
Na prijnë drejt qirinjsh identiteti patriotistë që drejtojnë banka gjaku tradhëtor,
Na prijnë drejt laboratorë ëndrrash eksperiment’pa elektrokimistë steriliteti,
Na prijnë drejt ejfele dashurimi konstruktorë flatrimi vuajtës sëmundje lartësishë,
Por meqë kopshti i bajameve të lumturimizmit s’mund të blihet në ankand,
Duhet mësuar si të na blatimohet dhurata që na e pret shpërblesën po barabar,
Oh jo më! mjaft e vlerësuam mirësinë prej nivelit të së keqes në gjithshka bëjmë,
Sa më e vogëlth currila e lëndimit të ndjenjës aq më lavdërorë do jemi-Jo!
Pse kurrë s’po qëllon që mullinjve të riciklimit të shendit të bluajmë bekimnitë,
Kur dishepujt e shërbesës dlirëtare janë pakur aq sa na arratijnë dhe prej librash,
Pas urës së vdekjes do vetvleren sepse ujëra përjetës pa busullim orientimi,
Jahtet e haditheve të pagëzorit respektiv s’i hyjkan kujt asnjë dallge në punë,
E, kur lejohet çdoçka që nuk ndalohet sistemit inkoshient të udhëheqjes së ideve,
E meqë gjithshka bëjmë ekziston harmonie faji pavarësisht gjykime tjetranësh,
Ç’orgazëm gjysmëdita kur u shpinon mallkimat mijnjerëzve që u fal lëngonjë,
Lëngojnë argatët e deliriumeve për farën e pambirë në marihuanishte goje,
Lëngojnë bojaxhinjtë e turpit për gëlqeren shterë gropash klandestiniteti pa treg,
Lëngojnë oficerët perandorivdekur për kufijtë gjeografipagrisur kuqëlizmit,
Lëngojnë argjendarët gishtsharruar të pakteve për kurorat maskrye ç’meritës,
Lëngojnë stallierët e hienave për pistat minuar garim kobesh paralajmëruar,
Lëngojnë kamerierët e dinastive pa kohë e ashensoristët e ideve streh’pa,
Lëngojnë berberët pasqyrathyer, kadeistët vreshtadjegur, gjakistët ç’vampirëzuar,
E ja që anemizmi qenka kauza e bashkdhembasve të mij velur kënaqësive,
Shpesh më mirë mos t’ua dëgjosh trajtidiotësin monologim “to be or non to be”,
Por thjesht veç t’i duash pa vullnet paragjykimash-jo për të qenë vigjilentë,
Ndoshta për t’ua riaktivizuar radarin e trurit e për t’i armatosur rishazi me dije,
Kur dhe viçat mësuan trokitmë dyer kasapit konseguencisht nga malli mosçtehës,
E të fatit engjëj kurrë s’na ngarkuan shpinës barrë ulërenje që nuk mbahet dot,
Ani pse pushtetmarrët strategë na thirrkan kratere betejash ngadhnjim’ra,
Më thelli kredhë mendjes-s’ka kor vajtojcash të na i pushtojë gazpambërritë,
Toku eja t’i përzëmë prej grigjë Atit profetucthët e slloganeve të komercializmave,
Pse kaq joshlëbyrazi po na e rrethojnë telgjëmbuari retinën e ekzistencës,
Me kaq aureola ferrparajsore që na e ikonëzojnë sa fort zhgënjeshtrisht lirinë...

----------


## Fiori

SONETET E NENTAVE


409

Dhe një bekore ditë pa ty-një tjetër jetë pa veten,
Një përjetësi pa fill e pa fund virgjërisht epshpluhurtë,
Eh çfat absurd i barasvlefshëm misteresh veç me vdekjen,
Ku unë nuk jam ti e ti në asnjë neuron-unë!

E arta kornizë malli na e ruan ngastruar heshtjen,
Ku i nostalgjisë qiell ska gjurmë kaltërenjash kundmë,
Yje e zogj zbuar janë, madje dhe engjëjt sdihet ku prehen,
Çmanastir trishti ky çast ku sduhej të ngujoja kurrë.

I vetëm si një krua ndër të egra kreshta dëshpërimi,
Diellshëm gurgullon mes dëborës e purpurlon gazshend,
Kur askush sia njeh etjen adhurenjash përçmimi.

I vetëm si një thëngjill që ska ku të shkruaj ndër natë,
Dalldisur mes mijrash metaforza e mbetur krejt pa mend,
Kur drita ende sdi të lexojë e frikuar rri fort largmë...


419

Sdruaj të ta besoj një guackë amaneti,
Ndaj të dua-do jetosh një shekull më tepër,
Meqë do shndërrohem perla eshtrash së shpejti,
Pa më fshehur gjirit, pa mu gjelbrur në prehër,

Kur mos të jem më djallnajës as hije shenjti,
Çliruar fundi thonjve të botës gazegër,
Të lutem paketomë me shije esteti,
Për udhnaj kohgjatë më gatit me pa tjetër,

Se spranoj kurrë të kem as kështjellë varri,
Tek ky qytet ku këndon guri e hesht bilbili,
Ku akademisht shpallet profet më psalltmarri,

Të përgjërohem nismë dallgë lotësh trishti,
Dikund ku më ka jetuar mendërisht mes zjarri,
Shpirti-në solfexh yjesh a rrasë një libri...


429

Si çerdhe skifterësh vrarë do mbesim vetëm,
Degës së një date ku kobi rish furtunet,
Ti ruajmë kujtimet ndër kafka nuk mundet,
Simbole do mbesim që dritë kurrë sshterëm,

Në asgjë mbase a ndër përjetësi thuhet,
Ku për të lumturimit fat këngët si heshtëm,
Dhe pse nën qiellza himne korbankash ngjethëm,
Arqipelag keqardhjesh shpërndarë kur sduhet,

Në të gjallë tash ku kemi lypmash nevojë,
Për prroska mirenjash falur në formë ndjenjash,
Flakë emocionesh të na trokthen venash,

Kur ne dashurisë sndodh ti besojmë hojë,
Shpejt ky mbretërim prej bleronjash do na zbojë,
Për kohën do jemi bira loti bark çisternash...


439

Magjishmërisht sensbukur kjo njohje e aspakë,
Të flasësh për të çmbyturit prej detit të asgjësë,
Për malet ku një mendjehumbur ndërton një barkë,
Për hijet e nostalgjirave që këndojnë nën zë.

Të mburrësh biftekët me mish hienash plot plagë,
Verën me gjak minjsh që po orgjijnë në një rrëzë,
Prekjet shndërruar në një fabrikë epshesh në markë,
Puthjen kromuar me diejt ku fati po na përzë.

Pas pak të kuvendojmë me striptiztaret bizhu,
Heshtur ti ndezim aspiratorët inspirimit,
Zemra ti shtojë pa panik rrahjet e miklimit.

Befas tabutë urdhër ti japin instiktit: zhvishu!!
Morali del fjalorësh e snjeh veten trishtimit,
Çseks! sa shumë seks urirë tej urës së privimit...


449

Pema lehtë mbështetur në bërrylin e hijes,
Sheh si agu nxitim ka nisur drejt saj vjeltarët,
Ndoshta shpërveshin mëngë bekimi prej padijes,
Eshtë ende larg stina për tu çurirë thasët.

I le gaz ta qarkojnë nën të hidhurën shije,
Buzët tu trishten prej zilepsjes zhgënjim e tharët,
Frutet diellthsisht spaskan mëkuar shpirtit ngjizje,
Të presin duhet dhe ca kohë makthllahtarët.

Në brinjë kthehet e adhuron tejmi luginën,
Mollëshfarosësit rrokullisen po nga erdhën,
Qenkan qytetëruar pse nuk më hëngrën rrënjësh.

Kur befas një ulërenjë i përgjakon shpinën:
Toka vërtet ta jep por qielli ta merr jetën,
Sekrecione shenjtimi në su dallgon këmbësh...


459

Ende smësuam asgjë nga ligjet e vetëdijes,
Hyjmë e dalim dyersh të blasfemive të jetës,
Me kërrabën e bariut Zot duarsh prerë shpresës,
Krenarimit mbetur dishepuj egoizmi hijes.

E ardhmja e harrimi nuk na bëhen një teh besës,
Qirinjtë e fatit të na frikësojnë pafikjes,
Kur të sotmen druajm ta zhvirgjërojmë strofkull klithjes,
Duke harbuar paqshëm tok me ujqit e ndëshkesës.

Huajmë e vjedhim ide, shesim e blejmë palcë,
Ngrejmë e shembim sisteme, kryqe e mallkimnaja,
Duhemi dashurisht e na urren urrejtshëm ndarja.

Veç ti kuptojmë zemrat në gjak kurrë spaska gjasë,
Dhembat e të tjerëve pa ndjerë na bënë shtazë,
Krejt si të na kish lindur njerkshëm botza - flatronjzvarra...


469

Shterpanjozët i duartrokasin vetes lindshmërinë,
Kur sondash kozmike të mikrofonëve masturbonjës,
Shpresfalësit i çprangin zemrave entuziazmërinë,
Për tu çliruar fundmë prej thonjmakthesh uzurponjës.

Sepse luspat e trishteve dallgqiejsh humbin përshndrinë,
Sepse gjunjim varronjash dhe engjëjt mbeten fort hutonjës,
Sepse heronjtë më kot e ruajnë virgjine flijshmërinë,
Sepse i qytetërimit kodik krenarin shkrumbonjës.

Në një botzë ndërlikuar me rraca të ra frymorësh,
Me sekte parazitësh që fantazojnë frone zotash,
Kur as dashuri sdijnë të shkëmbejnë me tokë lehonash.

Në një kohë dembelësh që klithin si bori vaporësh,
Për mos funksionimin e spermës hedhur kuti votash,
Ku parangjizet mendërisht fati përzgjedhë prej horrash...


479

Duke jetuar në dritë mes krijesash mëshiruar,
Kurrë ske për tia shquar kufijtë errësirës,
Rrethuar të ruan sigurtë që sguxon për ta zhbiruar,
Sado brirë revolte ti rrisësh mbi krye tërbimës.

Tash nevojë ke ti mbushësh me yje qiejt dëshiruar,
Në planetet e fshehtë të mendjes larg dherit të cmirës,
Sa më larg nga ky ajër e ky ujë përvëlimshuar,
Ku sot na duhet të fshihemi prej frekuenca përshndrimës.

Harrohu mes shkëndijash ku mençurimi të lyp strehë,
Bashkbisedo me dishepujt e arsyes qirinjëzuar,
Skutash misteri gjej kush gabimisht të ka princëruar.

Atje ku e vërteta të kërkon ende paprerë,
Të më adhurosh si një zotth, të më falësh fron fatvlerë,
Sepse do të të largoj nga ky terr ku peng më mban shpirtëruar...


489

Fund akuariumit të egoizmit tënd fort primitiv,
Xhelozisht fshehur në një nga odat e territ të mendjes,
Më mban të ngujuar si një peshk që ulëret mes heshtjes,
Uritur për një thërrmijzë drite lutur shprespashterjes.

Harruar dhe që duhet ndërruar uji fatit fiktiv,
Pse ndoshta i aromqelben xhevahiret nostalgjisë,
Rrjetsyri që më zuri i humbet fuqinë magjisë,
Kur kënaqësitë vethelmohen shtjellash të shpagisë.

Jetpadobishëm mos më ruaj për në një botë tjetër,
Ku bukur sdo dijmë çta bëjmë mes orgjizmash lirinë,
Nga ku do ngelen veç halat vizatuar tek kjo letër.

Spo ta nxe truri se po i harxhojmë vitet çpërgjegjshëm,
Nxirrmë prej thellëndrrash e si mackë sulmu epshpashtirmë,
Bëj siç bën çdo padrone me dashurorit skllav kohhershëm...


499

Luani rish e rish dashurohet me zebrën për hir të luaneshës, 
Dhe pse kjo pakuptimash bëhet xheloze tek e sodit makthtare,
Kurrë ska lodruar me të ashtu, ti qaset tinëz, ta trembë përqethës,
Pas ta ndjekë zabelesh epshur sa fryma vërtet ti shterë fare.

Të dhembës busull i korrigjon gabimit në magjikun çast ngjethës,
Kur me penelat e dhëmbëve ngjyer kuqësisht flaktare,
Emrin e saj sheh si e shkruan në qafë të viktimës fort përtherës,
Pendim hirmadhe i avitet tuj shkundur dritzash vithet lozonjare.

Mendon që vrig një supë të çurishme të gatuaj me klithtaren,
Kofshët adhuruar tia bëjë biftek e kukurectha të brendshmet,
Më pas çjerra dshurizmit pasioni tu zgjojë shendet.

Thellë dremitur në ty e mua që se deshifrojmë ndjenjë trishtaren,
E çdo flijmërie emër mbiqenies në mendje ia mbyllim dritaren,
Dhe pse mirë e dijmë që drerka prej bukurisë së çdo ujku çmendet...

----------


## Fiori

*   T R I N I Ç S H E N J T E R U A R I T*
3 SHKALLE PER ASKUND DHE PER GJITHKUND 

Salmon jam shtjella përpëlitash mes një akuariumi me vaj loti valuar,
Por, librit të vegimit shkronjat tremben e zgjimit sundon bardhëria,
Me plugjet dhëmbkalbur të kujtimit sdua të kthehem dhera mendimeve,
Ku varresh pa zota duhet të kridhem-tu dhuroj frymë ringjallimi,
Mijra hareve shtojzovallore që tash kadavrash mi mburren atësisë,
Krejt fërshëllimvetëm kam mbetur si një bredh në buzët e suferinave,
Kur lumi sapo e ka ndalur kosën e përmbytjes nëpër luginë syri,
Pikrrotullohem rrezes së horizontit duke i përzenë çdo shenjë jete qiellit,
Qiellit të fatit paracaktor buruar në emrin ku i lidhi syth pagëzimi,
Qiellit të tryezës së keqkuptimeve ku ballë sulet kush për të biseduar,
Qiellit të shndritimit mirenjor ku albatrosët e reve rish hajnin kaltëri,
Qiellit të miteve ku jo çdo rast ske të drejtë nëse bota adhuron ndryshe,
Qiellit të parajsimit ku jo dy herë gabon rënia në dashuri me rilindjen,
Qiellit të ardhmërimit ku kurrë rritja ska si është e parashikimtë,
Qiellit të brendësisë së qenies ku çekuilibri i interesave ndjell stuhim,
Gjarpëreshat e zbrazëtirës lyp të rekruten valltarka në hareme kobi,
Kostume metaforash po djeg, këmishë hiperbolash e kollare antitezash,
Bile opingat enumeracionale shkëmbej me një palë çizme varrmihësi,
Deri kur mos të mbesë asnjë blegëri engjëlli ndër zabelet e trurit,
Për së pari tia nis vargëzimit shkallareve ndër amfiteatrin e tejjetës,
Ku ngutt rikonturohet një qytet me dështakë-plagjiaturave shekspiriane,
Banka e genit shtrembëran sdo mungojë e as burgu i bekimtive,
Por-po atje ku arkitekti i rrafshi kubenë tempullit që do na falte deliret,
Me vota klithash i përzgjedhim kryebashkiak kopesë së mëkatenjave,
Pa kërrabë mbetur qëkuri bariut iu sos liria kufijve ligjorë të dritës,
Ia shterën bëlbëzikrojet e dashurisë dhe vetëtimat e lumturenjave ireale,
Sa sot ky jam unë akullnajuar nga pragu i fjalës deri oxhak shungëllie,
Me qefinin e nostalgjisë veshur në një epokë të pa mbërritshme,
Ku gjurmët e rrufeve më portretizojnë ndër telajon e mjegullimnajës,
Mjegullnajës së konceptualitetit të botës ku durimi stransformon kurrgjë,
Mjegullnajës së frymdjallit që posaçërisht ngjiz gra për burra engjëj,
Mjegullnajës së kohës që i merr bijtë atit ti mbetet plakja pa mbrojtje,
Mjegullnajës së shpejtësisë ku po e duam më fort aeronautikën se zanat,
Mjegullnajës së tigrave lignorë ku zbutësi lyp vëmendje paniktarësh,
Mjegullnajës së mosdijes ku fenomenet mistike na e bindin çekzistencën,
Mjegullnajës së bashkimit që prodhon forcë kur veç vetmia të fal guxim,
Teksa mbi turrat e druve të meritës arttarin mantel të filozofimit u dhuroj,
Lakuriqtarëve apostuj që më ndjekin hon pas honi blasfemizmit,
Kur ja që kthehem befas të gjej pikën zero në perimetër gravitacioni,
Duke pritur dorën vjedhurake si dardhë hëne pemës së kozmosisë,
Por sot tej gardhit të së dielës dhe lypsat tok me alienë qenkan pushim,
Sikurse trashëgimtarët kozmopolitë dhe hyjtë rebelorë gangsterizuar,
Dua e sdua bëhem thika e një zdrukthi që i dhelon arkivolin çastit,
E pas pak sëpatë që sulet rish pyllgazit pas një bredhi mustakri,
Teksa më pret shtegun shenjtka e mençurisë fundmi bërë amë kopilash,
Meqë pas e ndjekin mijra derrkucë që i dirigjojnë filarmonitë politikës,
Një pikë qumesht blertëremë i lyp të pijë sisës së etjes brimzezë,
Sakaq ndjehem përjashtuar nga batalioni i gjakut adhuruar nëmash,
Duke mprehur thundrat nëpër zallishtet e shterdallgëve panikbraktisjes,
Dëgjoj të më ngushëllojnë që shpella e shpresës su gjendka kollaj,
Ani pse u jam lutur mos flasin për diçka për të cilën sdij kurrgjë,
Pse ende skanë paguar asnjë taksë këshillit të perëndive të vërtetisë,
Pa shpëtim të binden që: e kuqja nuk është ndjellkuqe dhe kur kuqëlon,
Kuqëlon muzgut të shpërdorimit të rinisë që vlerë i jep veç plakërimi,
Kuqëlon prapshecjes-kujtimit ku luleshtrydhe jetësh kullot vdekja,
Kuqëlon tek i urtti dëgjim i gruas kur i jep kundërtitë e çdoçkaje kërkon,
Kuqëlon aktin e bujtjemikut keqan për tu ndjerë shtëpisë si stuhisë,
Kuqëlon ideikjes nga vatra kur seicilit i ka paracaktuar zjarr Zoti,
Kuqëlon llotarinë e dëbimit prej jete kur zemra kurrë si zbon dhembitë,
Kuqëlon festës së gjetjes së dashurisë që përgjëron vallzim përjetës,
Bile satëri i frikëtirës si ka sakrifikuar as dhe një sheqerkë ideje,
Në mënyrë që të marrë vendim për arrati prej edenit që mban pushtuar,
E thyesash ardhmërie të vendosë raporte plotpjestuese me vetveten,
Tash u lodha së enduri si urithi nën mullarë të bykut të dijenive,
Duhet fort nxituar për të gjetur mes ara yjësirash studion e krijuesit,
Qofttë flijuar hajnisht ta shoh skemën që duhet të ma ndryshojë jetën,
Drejt polit të së mirës të më prijë të kthej fundimshëm tek vetvetja,
Edhe mijëra jettjera të mos marramendem me frymët steriloeterike,
Kur çmakthshëm e di që kopeja buallicore e idhujnarive nuk ka dëshira,
E kur ndonjëherë ndoshta që kushtet atmosferike të nevojshmërisë,
Prej reve lutjesh e deri teji himalaijanes dëborë domosdoshmërie,
Bëjnë krenari ti ndjejmë hashashit të farës sonë dhe dheut të fatit tonë,
Dheut që kur do të na mbyllë gojën-na jep të hamë-ndaj jemi uritur, 
Dheut që na blaton bukuri kur duam zotërime situatash pasigurie,
Dheut që na e nxjerr shkëncën gjirit veç tna shërbejë e jo ti shërbejmë,
Dheut që shpesh bëhet pasqyrë valkeqe ku fëmijët kqyrin veten pleq,
Dheut që letargjie ligat i ruan thelli që, sapo ti zgjosh-të jeshë faj,
Dheut që të ruan nga miklimat e çdo shtrige-jo nga kurthet e çdo femre,
Dheut që ritualit të shpëton nga malli i melankolisë me pacakun e vet,
Dhe aherë kur dy nga ne vështirë ti puqësh në një rrënjë mendjeje,
Në kërcyellin e besimit të na limfëzohet i njëjti gjak ekstazëtirës,
Kurrë si si mësuam kuptimit që duhet të dijë çpo bëjmë e jo si e bëjmë,
Edhe pse ekzistojmë në shumë dijeni të mosdijenive tona teorike,
Krejt për mos me qenë në dijenitë e mosdijenive tona praktike,
Çudi si rishmi nuk po e gjejmë dot fosilesh të revolucioneve darviniane,
Globit të konceptualitetit-cilat kafshë na shërbejnë për tu ushqyer,
E cilave përkushtimisht u shërbekemi bindur për tu ushqyer ende me ne,
Hm; në dajre naiviteti duar panjohtare na i përziejnë thëngjijtë ritmit,
Teksa përmbajtja folklorike e të arsyetuarit sqenkërka muzikë,
Por, përshesh me bukë misri paganizmash e qumësht harrimnajash,
Ku lugët e të uriturve për pak lavd kaosojnë në tas të kafkës së epokës,
Zogjtë tremben parkut të heshtjes, bile dhe rinoceronët albumesh,
Oh-dhe kërmijtë majë flokëve aguar kaltëruari të qirjanes sime,
Por dhe balenat brenda akuariumit të qepallës së birit tonë ëndërror,
Ndonëse rend i thjeshtë mbetet hierarkia piramidëzore e shenjtisë,
Hierarkia për mos thënë më: bëjmë të lumtur! por: do ttë bëj të lumtur!
Hierarkia e dobishmërisë së të parit tej fasadës së gjithshkaje duket,
Hierarkia e shkeljes së haresë bekorit vend ku pari të çoi mendja,
Hierarkia e fajit të kandilit kur sndiçon për mungesë terrnije a vaji,
Hierarkia e frikës kur po ndjen që u avite kaq pranë asaj çka ëndërrove,
Hierarkia e palmës së familjes që blert pasi shkretëtiret dashuria,
Hierarkia e mos ndryshimit nga askush të vullnetit vulartë të Krijuesit,
Shpesh na mjafton ti tritolizojmë malin e verbërimit lirisë eremitore,
Shkëmbejtë e klithave duke ia vjedhur për ta vezuar kështjellëzën tonë,
Ku tjetrës anë të shkopit të realitetit po gishtërinjtë kasparovianë,
Në skakierën e interesave kozmike na vendosin sërish si ua do stuhija,
E si parzmore na keqpërdorin rreth fortesës së tyre në zemër fati,
Teksa çezmave të demagogjizmit nuk na lëshojnë më ujra përbuzmënije,
Por birrë tharmdehme himnesh për flamuj që sna i thurën etërit,
Sepse për sa kohë do këndojmë himne urie-do ndërtojmë arena lufte,
Ja që kur mblidhemi si qingjat tok fantazojmë si të mbesim pa bari,
E analitikës së persekucionit qindpalësh pse ta shpjegojmë tendencën,
Një për një e themelthemeli-i lutemi pesë vakte minaresë së paqës,
Por ja që si një pyll bëhemi bashkë kundër erozionit të realitetit,
Ndikuar nga ujkëreshzat dogmëtare frymëzojmë zanat e pakënaqësive,
E ngadhnjim më mirë të mbesim heronj në kalendarë-se epsh ditësh,
Kur skadon dorëzimi i armëve pendimit këmbana mbet shurdhuar,
Si vallë ngrejmë ministri lufte kur paqja qenka sa e sa më e vështirë,
Vëllezërit e mij të mendimit jepni nga një krah ti lartijmë kubenë paqës,
Por ja: helenat e tradhtimit seksual, penelopat e dashurizmit hipokrit,
Kur ne rutinaz i këndojmë të njëjtës kërpudhë nimfe gjetur zabelit,
Të njëjtin shtrat trëndafilash ndajmë me jataganët e ekstazës,
Të njëjtin çaj vullkanuar prej limonit të diellit kalbur-shterim etjesh,
Të njëjtin vals i përsërisim varkës së përqafimeve në liqene dhembjesh, 
Të njëjtin mulli marramendim për të bluajtur grunjërat përkohësore, 
Të njëjtin altar i vemë nën krye adresës së internetit të konservatorizmit,
Të njëjtin përrua yzengjijmë trokthkundërti ti mbërrijmë krojet blerisë,
Të njëjtin brumë çeliku e gatuajmë klerikisht rrëfenjash eskalibur,
E jo-kurrë për ti mbrojtur monumentin prej zjarri moralit tonë,
Por gostitë e hardhucave artificialisht fisnikëruar orbitave nderservilante,
Asnjëherë o mëshirtar mos na dëno të marshojmë shterbave territore,
Ku xhirafa e intelektit ende paniket nga kali i pabesisë neoklasike,
Ku bursmenët e injorancës ia blejnshesin aksionet çudibërëse po virtytit,
Ku termoçentraleve minuar të burokracisë nuk u lyp kush energji,
Ku superstradave idealitike krimbat e xhelozisë ia gangrenin furimin,
Mbi suprinën e liqenit të kobit sduam të na njohë pasqyrimi i irisit,
Dhe pse vegimzhbërazi koncentrigon veç atë që në të vërtetë po ne jemi,
E cila anatomisë demonianosociale do jetë diç fare tjetër nga ne,
Veç ja që ia kemi salduar perlën vetes brenda guackës së mendimit,
Flatrapranguar tuj i ruajtur pavarësinë alternative pashpëtimërisë së vet,
Palloin e oratorisë pa origjinë reklamojmë në katedra kuvendesh,
Duke qenë kurora karafilash të zinj lumnimi qark çdoçkaje uzurpojmë,
Pa ditur çpo humbim prej galerisë gojpahapur të urisë së universit,
Që herë na e afron harta e fatit e herë na i tremb qysqinë duarve të fatit,
Duarve që, si rish u besojnë muskujve për të vënë kryesh kurorë,
Duarve që, i pyesin gjatësinë rrjetës jo epshin e krapit për peshkatarin,
Duarve që, shtrihen miqësisë ti rrëfejnë që skemi dert asgjëje tjetër,
Duarve që, thellë gjinj qiejsh kërkojnë yjet e dashurive adhuronjhumbura,
Duarve që, zbërthejnë komça paditurie bluzës së stinës sa vajzëruar,
Duarve që, bashkë sbëjnë pleksur një përqafimi e as veç srrijnë,
Duarve që, e ndajnë zemrën mijcopa me thikën e pameritës së ndjenjës,
Megjithatë pas malit të makthit të së panjohurës dëborëlashtë,
Formëzohen në gërvishmat e pasigurisë rrjedhat e çliresës së rrufeve,
Rrathët hiperbolikë të frikës nga misteri rish fshihen në kornizë agu,
Teksa tuj bërë gërshet prrooskat e qëllimeve të gjithë galopideve,
Në gishta na mbeti steka e banderolës: mos e humbni hapdrejtën udhë!
Por, qenka tepër terrmi për të zhbiruar muzikën e shpirtrave erëzuar,
Kur kujt sia bëjmë të ditur ideologjinë që trurit na masturbohet,
Bile as thurim biznes me pije alkoolike të vërtetash mbetur pa etiketë,
Thjesht ketri i fjalës ngjit pishën e punës e sekush mpreh sëpatën e vet,
Ndërkaq që gjetkë tjetrës anë të ekuilibrimit ekzistencës oportuniste,
Shoqatat monopoliste të sigurimeve pyllëzojnë djerrat e garancive,
Me rrënjë pemreja taksash, vlera tritoliane e mbivlera tredhtire,
E rish na mungon ajo që duam kur me shumicë po kemi çka sna lypet,
Lypet iriqi i mençurisë gjak tna bëjë shtatin në duam ta zbojmë shpirtit,
Lypet principata e heshtjes për gjithshka di kur guxon skalit syrit fron,
Lypet ishulli i sekreteve të rrëfehet botërisht pse edenizoi dy dijeni,
Lypet mos zvarrimi pas mallit si aroma e blirit-farës pa mbjellë,
Lypet denjisht ti vemë emrin çlirim e kuptim ti japim vegimit sa lindur,
Lypet duke bërë ski pyllishtja e haresë mos të na honë gosti ortekësh,
Lypet korijes së ekstaznjohjes ti konstatojmë ngushëllim vogëlisë,
Mbi kudhrën e vuajtjes ende shpëtimit po ia kalisim çelësin e durimit,
Edhe kur sdo të hedhim shkujdesive asnjë penelatë joshbukur tablojetës,
Negativazi duke ia prishur me kazmat e mllefit mozaikët mendjes,
Eh, ngrehinës klerikale sqe kismet çatia e premtesës zanafille për ne,
Ani pse parashuta pahapur e fatit varet nga ajo çka i dijmë gravitacionit,
Dhe pse sshkëputet asrast nga ajo që bëjmë çegërsimit të rënies,
Por ja që sna ndynka asgjë që pa lejen tonë na futet në shqisa,
Ndër turbina syri e prroskash të gojës, në pus veshi e ujëvarëza hunde,
Hartës padeshifruar të trurit çdo gjë ka gjetur tejpërkohësinë e vet,
Kur ja që ligmie po fyhemi nga jashtqitjet e ngopjes së shqisave amorale,
Nga fonderi syri e baktere goje e kadavra hunde e gjëma veshi,
Kaq strategji efektesh negativizmi ia shtrembërojnë oxhakët mendjes,
Duke na deformuar dhe objeksionet mbi strukturimin e aktualitetit,
Ndaj këndngushtisht horizontit po i gëzohem një gruaje që thjesht veç di,
Di të na i ndërtojë gardh haluçinacioneve e manastirë deliriumit,
Di të na i japë formë shtatëzanie dëshirave që mbanim burgëzuara,
Di të na i bëhet pasqyrë nostalgjisë ku ti korrigjonim gen gabimnevojës,
Di të na i bindë haretë: në i gjunjen fatit-tjetra dorë e zotit na i merr,
Di të na i imponojë fantazisë që ëndrrat janë më rreziktare se realiteti,
Di të na i mbushë trungjet e dëshpërive me myshkun e përqafimit,
Di të na i algëzojë të qeshurat pluhuruar e di të na bëhet shtrojë yjësire,
E pas teleskopë mungesës përçast shohim tej vdekjes po atë fytyrë,
Që bajonetisht është, ka qenë e do të mbetet detyra e çdo burri,
Ani pse ligjet e pabarazisë natyrale e konceptuan për poshtë meje,
Edhe aherë kur kanunit të nënshtrimit më adhuron po nga lart,
Ushunjëzat e së keqes ende duan të më bindin që mbeç robinjar gabimi,
Pse hidhmash e kam kuptuar që sia vlen ti dhurosh tulipanë lajkash,
E fort idiotësi qenka ta hipësh në karusel argëtimi-seksin tjetër,
Por lajmsjellësit e mirnajave i mëkuan ardhmitë fshehur kozmosive,
Me qumësht ndjellgjelbërt grashë burrnesha që-si ditën ti shenjtëronin,
Kurrë pa thënë: e çna duhet ky pjalm që flladëzon murtajshëm,
Embëlthsirat tharmtare ngulmën ti qëndisin qefinët vetmallkimit,
Ashtu siç dhe guxojnë ti thurin kurora ninullash me luledëbora drite,
Për brilantet e vezoreve ende pa stolisur brenda të arttës kuti sperme,
Spermës përkohtare që yjelargmë thyhet nesh e pasm pagjykueshmërie,
Spermës që i magjeps maminë agut ti hajnë byzylykfatin të salindurit,
Spermës rrëshkittare si shkëmb që veç honit kupton: ulur ishe majë,
Spermës së parasë që tradhtimpas pret të ribjerë në sevda me ne,
Spermës së gabimit pashlyes për tu strukur gëzoffajit të së tjerëve,
Spermës proverbore të thënies: kush derdh gjak ati paguan në gjak biri,
Spermës që kqyr brendësie prizmin e njeriut-ti njohë dobishmëritë,
Qoftë në nuse shterpa kreshnikësh apo vjehërra xheloze marikyrijëse,
Krushka orgjiztare nobelistësh apo kunata lezbiste kancelarësh,
Motra babatradhëtuara ekstazërie apo kushërira epshesh murgeshëzore,
Mbeskëza llastimtare inçestesh a dashnore presidenciale sadizmash,
Gjithë velat e jahtit të lajthitjes na shpien veç valëve të vetvetes,
Por sjemi ne kuzhinierë të këqinj kur gjellën a lëbyrtë e hanë të tjerët,
E as të tjerët sjanë gjole neverie kur pulbardhat duan tua hamë ne,
Thjesht po lodrojmë në një teatër ku dialogët instiktivisht po përsëriten,
Sepse sofoklinjtë veç lindin e rilindin nga vullneti llahtaran i arenës,
Fundazi ju thashë që nuk qenka turp të përjetësohesh i pa nder,
Si dhe sështë monumentim jeta të poetëzohesh mes plehërimnajash,
Çdo rast që qëllimisht shkëmbehem me muzën orbitare të astronautikës,
Prej xixëllimave shuar tej qelqit të dritares së mallit metamorfozik,
Gjarpërinjtë e përshtypjeve pëshpërijnë se jemi takuar diku helmëtire,
Helmëtirës ku shpesh u kapërthyem rastësisht rruginave sahapura trurit,
Helmëtirës që nevojitet më rëndësishëm se dhe kujdesia për të tjerët,
Helmëtirës së mungesmikut që çdoçast jeton në ne-si ne shpirt tij,
Helmëtirës përgjërikuisëse të qenit për zotnë dhe kur e kafshon,
Helmëtirës ku buza të më ketë çshkëmb gjiri ti thyej malit të një zemre,
Helmëtirës shpatballëpërballëse në bindjen që dhe armiku adhurohet,
Helmëtirës bujarore që veç aktit marrdhënës lyp blatim pa interes,
Patjetër që tok kemi shkëmbyer stuhirazi pelerinat e orgazmave,
Kur akullnajia e shpirtit na ish mbushur ujqër vesesh e kojota instiktesh,
Dikur pra në cirkun e së djeshmes apo në koloseumin e së nesërmes,
Si tashmë sot do të jemi takuar arratirë-ikona murgërimi në ferr,
Por me një zjarr të florinjtë kompromentimi e binda hyun rish të dal,
E ti e paske dehur aromdafinash kurvërimi që, ngulmim më ndoqe pas,
Hiri i takimit tonë ish teh i një vetëtime idiote e një lisi fort përdëllimtar,
Majë një kodërze lumnimi lartur kokalla fjalësh: as fildish-as gëlqere,
Kurrë pa u mbushur me mishrat e premtimit e gjakrat bekimorë,
Megjithatë skelë pas skele predikimash ngjitemi shagallizmit të smogut,
Pas tymvjellësit të krematoriumit ku po i pjekim kafenë ngushëllenjës,
Bashkë i mbjellim bliret e vuajtjes e limonët e dhembjes në parajsë,
Apo ska pse ta llustrojmë me dritë pajtonin e gatitjes për atje,
Mirë pra, vazhdojmë rendjen ndër bregdetin e trishtit sqetull perëndimit,
Unë një kalë i sa mbytur anijeje e ti pela e dallgës që i loton mbi,
Pela e dashurisë së re që si ta plotësojë zbrazmën që la paraardhsja,
Pela e dlirësisë dëshirore që duhet përdorur të kënaqë dhe të tjerë,
Pela e çmendurisë së hidhërimit të sotëm që u mençurua veç dje,
Pela e historizmit këmbngulazi të na harrojë thjesht të guxojë përsëritje,
Pela e arratisjes nga realiteti ku hyu do të na ruajë nga vetvetja,
Pela e fundmit të botës që ende nuk besoj se ndodh kur të vdes unë,
Pela e kënaqësisë rastësore që, kur sta fal-ia vjedh çdo njeriu-në e ka,
Por në tash më vjen ti gatuaj një bukë urimadhe lotit-me miell dheri,
Për pacënueshmëritë e kufijve të paplotësisë aureolisht shpirtërore,
Ska pse ftoj sofrës dhe të tjerët të bëhen festëtarë fatkeqësimi,
Ari i qarjes së tyre është përjashtuar nga unë kur lutem të mortoj a rilind,
E qerrja e budallallëkut ska pse të mi tërheqë aksrrotakët e kohës,
Banderolat e imitimit u zenë sytë e as i gjegjin krateroret klitha,
Mos farëzohen qindrash nëma të tjera që instiktit i shpien panjohjes,
Çerdhtirash pa adresa të aleancave ku lidhin kufij orgjiadat e lirisë,
Parzmoret e të menduarit e heshtat e të vepruarit na përzenë prej vetes,
Alkimisht krijojnë kushte hyjore të përshtatshme kultivim kompromisi,
Kaq çekanë na ngulin gozhdë detyruese mbi gjymtyrët konceptuale,
Edhe kur jemi mbi kryq rikrishtërimi-deklamojmë cënueshmëri,
Pa të drejtën për të pasur varr personaliteti në ushtrimin e inteligjenciës,
Lutjefundmë për të kuptuar që konsensualiteti mbet huazim dobësie,
Degza fjalësh kësaj peme as ngjitemi e as zbresim tek thjeshtësia,
Thjeshtia e leximit të mendjeve keqtare-të jemi hapit para fort mbrojtur,
Thjeshtia e trajtimit të bashkarmtarit si kriminel-për tu bërë i tillë,
Thjeshtia e plotësimit të paktepaqës ti përshtatemi vendit ku lindëm,
Thjeshtia e bindjes së zanës që unë jam udha që e çon lumturimit,
Thjeshtia e egoizmit kur djallkëza është mundësia e vetme drejt familjes,
Thjeshtia e sakrificës për ti falë emër pjellës-qoftë gjarpër lindur,
Thjeshtia e rritjes së bijve ëndrrash skifterore dhe në qiejsh ske fole,
Padevijueshmërinë e kohës dhe kur se krijoi zoti para nesh-e bëri pas,
Jo veç me atribut të kujt ndërton gjithshka por edhe që di e rishkatërron,
Duke i lënë ujrat e jetës të vijnë e të ikin prehrit të vet duke filtruar,
Pishtari i ogurit astrologjikisht ti puthë dhe pangjiztarët yje panjohjes,
Përmjet mbrujtjemisterit tonë-ti mbetemi roja e hajna thesari,
Hallka të po hapnjëjtit zinzhir eshtëror ëndrrash që kurrë sdo ta këputë,
As kur e tërheqin dinozaurët e harresës nga njera anë e njohjeunit,
Kur prej tjetre anë me fuqi të pameritta njeriu tërheq mjerëzimin,
Pra, ne zbulojmë veç ditën kur na troket në nevojë një zgjidhje finale,
Dy pemë i bëjmë një rrënjë e frutet kaq bujarie ia ndajmë toku,
Kur krejt gjithësia ka pranuar pa lutje ta barabarë bekimninë rish me ne,
Pse beson që fundkah do ta rikërkojmë dijen që na humbi udhësh,
Ndërkaq që pas shkopit verbor të së vërtetës jemi lodhur eksplorimit,
Tuj respektuar njeritjetrin mentaliteteve mendeleviane trafikinfluencash,
Nga pozita politike që ka vjedhuar seicili në tabelën e qytetërimit,
Kush si mbjell një ulli pyetjes: E çmirësi i prodhuam shenjttërizmit?
Por, jemi ushtri e të dobëtve, sluftojmë-veç i pabesërojmë emër triumfit,
Triumfit që dhe në paraqitet me një dorë e një sy-rish e pranojmë,
Triumfit që dhe me palcë qenieje paralitike-i jetojmë qark vertebrave,
Triumfit që dhe pse si pëlqen kundërshtarizmi-ka etje tradhtimi,
Triumfit që dhe pse hyjnon ka nevojë për aleatë si vetja-kurrie perfektë,
Triumfit që dhe mes altarit të vështrimit të të mbajë-sdi të të shikojë,
Triumfit që dhe ndodhtë të kthehet kujtimesh-se njeh veten nesh,
Triumfit që e shpik jetën tej vdekjes pse nuk guxoi ta pranojë vdekja,
Kur ende askush sna e thotë që shpesh është bekimi premtuar,
Përgjegjësisht para gijotine të bësh një krim në betim drejtësie ndaluar,
Hershmi do të thotë ti veshë një kurorë lavdie mbi krye të vërtetës,
Mos do ma quani tjetër krim dhe vetflijimin në pacënueshmëri olimpi,
Zeusi di të na justifikojë pse të prodhosh vdekje rish mbetet dobishmëri,
Kur lindim jetë provokojmë oktopodë paniku e peshkaqenë poshtërimi,
Teksa i kërkojmë kauzës së krijuesit ndonjë difekt përkryerjes,
Vogëlsisht pa vënë re se çmirësie pa inventar na e vezullonka fatin,
Por se zgjedh ky bujar skllavin, ky robth-mëshirtarin, bile dhe e ndërron,
Tash e mëkatit frymë sqark, veç na futet trupdritshëm errësirës,
E porta ogurvetme e shpëtimit duhet gjetur për tiu arratirë vetbesimit,
Duhet dalë me çdo kusht nga ndjellarttët kafaze të egoizmit e zilisë,
Për tu fshehur duhet gjetur një tjetër jetë virgjërante në dyzimin plottar,
E kur të të gjejë fantazma-sekrecionesh ardhmie ta hënëzosh botën,
Botën kredhur në zjarre uiski pasionesh të miklimave pa logjikë,
Botën ndëshkimdrejtë që spranon e as i jep drejtësi të tjerave botë,
Botën pa modesti që e di pse do shkelet nga tjetër fuqi me putrat sa ajo,
Botën që se quan zeje zgjedhjen e miqve heshttarë-jo memecë,
Botën ku uria i ngre qeli eposreja sociales makutëri rishpërndarjeje,
Botën e kupolave puthjepërdiellta zhytur në varret e gjalla-besimit të zi,
Botën populluar plantacione dogmash që çudi si si ka paniku trafik,
Anatomia e shpirtit.com-hapur i mban dritaret kisha dhembave,
Pa hyrë rrënojklithës për ti parë mospërsëritmë operës së gabimeve,
Ku çekanët e kronikanve ortekët e eshtraengjëjve i quajnë harmoni,
E, gozhdët e papërdorura në bankat e fajit i pagëzojnë me nofka faljesh,
Kryqet përdorin si simbol ringjalljeje kur as jetojnë tek ky relativitet,
Ku po vettorturojmë gjenezën për të vrapuar më shpejt se drita,
Teksa unë ende në vitrinë eremitëzimi po i adhuroj sandalet e pa këmbë,
Pas pak u thyej dhëmbët kutive që sarratijnë raftesh konformiste,
Drejt një shtegu pa gjurmë, a një lumi me luginë veç mes kafkës sime,
Ndoshta diku gjejmë profetët tuj mbjellë një varg dherishta zemrash:
Të mësosh-virtyt fëmijësh! të kuptosh-filozofësh! të analizosh?-poetësh...

----------


## Fiori

*SONETET E ZEROVE*

510

Ndër këpucët e grisura hyn pa leje,
Drita e përditshmërisë,
Ku fshihen e gjenden të botës mistere,
Prin fjalpakë papërtisë.

Vrojtues i mirë pa kah shtigjesh ere,
Të jem fatit grishpërçmisë,
Tek vallzon i zhveshur dehur mllef e qejfe,
Mbi fronin e shpirtshëmtisë.

Njoh miq e armiq në të njëjtin fron nderi,
Pagëzuar nga besprerja,
Veç ndër qiej zotash tu mbërrijë emri.

Më dhemb deri eshtrash ndjenja,
Kur zbuloj pse ligjet ku na thërret nderi,
Thesarshëm szhvarren nga zemra...


520

Nuk e ndjen si bëjnë seks në raftet e bibliotekës,
Personazhet dalë librazh orgjijnë tok me autorë,
Të mirë a këqinj i shkundi gjethesh ky fund i vjeshtës,
Turraçmenden pas njeritjetrit, hargalisen plot therorë.

Po druaj të përmend emra nga ky peizash shthurpërngjethës,
Kur shtjellepshesh janë kredhur dhe poetët më masturborë,
Madje dhe e turpit shenjtkë vaginën e paska krejt eshkëz,
Kryekëmbësh penisëzohen dhe filozofët matuforë.

E tash që e kam kapërcyer pragun e kaq lëngate,
Dua e sdua thërras të prezervativëve perëndeshë,
Syrit, mendjes e penës të mi dhurojë nga një helmetë.

Sepse vërtet mund të ndodhë të shënjoj jetës pa gajle,
E kushedi flurudhimi i ndonjë plumbi të spermtë,
Baba të më shpallë vjedhmë një kopertine birrremë...


530

Një meso burrë qenka epshi-si dhe unë,
Madje dhe në rini më ish thjesht një murlanim,
Në fëmijri qe turp më thonin e jo dhunë,
Siç sot këmbëngul çdo plak prej humbjes në tradhtim.

Sa bukur do të ish ta shndërroja në punë,
Për çdo gurrë ofshi të shpërblehesha prarim,
Por ja që dashuria është tjetër furtunë,
Fillon e mbaron në mendje ndryshe bën shpagim.

Dhe pse shpesh e më shpesh mbroni tjetër të drejtë,
Madje qëllon të më bindni që kjo e vërtetë,
Kurrgjë ska të përbashkët me të qenit e shenjtë.

Gjithsesi duhet tu kujtoj rish o turuar,
Të panikeni prej seksit tuaj tunduar,
Lumturisht u prin veç shteg parajsës shthuruar...


540

Shpejt do mësosh çtundore ta vuash fort mirë të keqen,
Oj zemërz që tash po më di ta zgjedhësh boll keq të mirën,
Piedestal mjerimit sdo gjeshë vinç ta ngreshë veten,
Shpirtkërmimi do të ta zbojë qind jetë hapësirën,

Ku sot je rreze lodrimpacaktë zhgabe e qiejt ngjethen,
Ku je hyjeshë që fatin bind ti nëmë kohës mitrën,
Ku je shtjellë jehonare që ia sterilën sperme heshtjen,
Ku je burim terri që slejon as të xhelozet dritën,

Për çorientimin e busullës që përbuz magnetizmat,
Për të profecisë penë që skalit syrit kataklizmat,
Për bukën padhuruar të shpirtit, për gjakun pa çetjezuar.

Veç, tash lutem që mos të të thërrasin mëmë barbarizmat,
E mos të ti prekë zotat e ndjenjës selvi shtrembzuar,
Mëso dashuro si palc e rrufesë natën makthshkretzuar...


550

Brenda lëkurës e në eshtrat e të njëjtin njeri,
Rrallë qëllon të treten me një hyjnore energji,
Ai që plot atribute të dashuron si gjeni,
Dhe ai tjertri që mizorisht të pallon lavdmjeri.

Nuk të ofroj të zgjedhësh mes të dyve se jam veç një,
Pa kompromis ma nënshtron vullnetin si skllav kjo ndjenjë,
Përkushtoren vello hiri ta thuee me të dritta penjë,
Për dhuratë të të pranoj qiejt më dhanë shenjë.

Së pari më kthyen në jetë prej ëndrrash djallnore,
Së dyti më zbuan prej flakësh të epsheve kafshore,
Së treti më lidhën me ty përqafimash prangore.

Tash të lutem adhuromë pse më bëre fron fati,
Mbi emrin tim ulu e gëzo gjithshka të jep lavdi,
Por nën egoizmin tim mos lejo të të gjarpret shtati...


560

Mjerimi mund të kish një tjetër e kurrsesi timin emër,
As duhej të më gozhdej në kryqin e syve me kryet,
Pse dashka të më shtrihet leonardianit perimetër,
Kështjellës së shpresës tradhtore pse mia kyç krejt dyert?!

Dua ti dal jashtë kanserozit trup që më ndryn në eshtër,
Ujkonjshëm të kullos gjarprinj e shqipe ku më thërrasin pyjet,
Të pij dritën që krojon nga varret e kreshnikëve gjyshetër,
Zinxhirores merimangë fati tia këpus në mitër nyjet.

Në arkitekturën e pamundjeve ti bleroj shkretanitë,
Ti rindërtoj katedralet e ti ringjalloj aleksandritë,
Të lyp në prag çdo tempulli mëshirimin e dijeve.

E çudisht ndjej metropole brinjësh si shtohen shkatrritë,
Periferive kovaçana lotësh farkohen bisturitë e trishteve,
Pa kusht të ma shkëpusin zemrën prej dashurisë ikur hijeve...


570

Nëse arsyetojmë pse sjemi të përjetshëm,
Prej kanune konjukturash duhet t;a përjashtojmë faktorin kohë,
Nuk ekziston kur përkushtohemi fatesh zellshëm,
Kundrejt çdo sakrifikimi dashurinë për të fituar tek kjo botë.

Do gazmendim çna ka lënë premtonja prej hershëm,
Do thurim rapsodi gjëmash sa kurorë lotësh do vemë mbi kokë,
Të vetmet thesare në shpirt na fshihen pashtershëm,
Materien do e lemë ku e gjetëm e do ikim si erdhëm-pa shokë.

Të vetmen lumturenja mbetkan të zemrës dalldi,
Pishat e puthjeve që i pret sëpata e muzgut majmale ndjenjash,
E mallit hidhtirë që shijon ëndërrt si mjalti.

Fort e kotë të pyesim sa vite gjak na dritëruan verbërisht venat,
Kur urë e së djeshmes me të nesërmen është shtati,
Por, fruti që mbjellim biblisht do na edenë përzgjedhmash..


580

Sy ndër sy shënjojmë me të vështrimeve silurë,
Alarmisht depërtojmë fund arsyes e pendimit,
Kur sipërfaqe lotit aq fort na lodh veç një urë,
Si vallë thellësirshpirtrash si dhembemi hiç hiçit?!

Përfytyroj ngordhur delfinë fjalësh ardhur shpurë,
Shkëmbenjsh malli përplasen dhe cironkat e kujtimit,
Brigjet korben mbyttarësh direkë kalbur ndër gurë,
Hëna nën fshesë dritrash pastron dallgët prej trishtimit.

Por, na ka mbetur ende aq ar mençurie vlerçbjerrë,
Ta blejmë llahtaronjën para se të ndezë jelet,
Me suita kukuvajkash mos ti mbushë qiejqejfet.

Çastit kur shkëmbehemi paqheshtazi tuj u çjerrë,
Shpejt shndërrohemi unë në dem e ti në mëshqerrë,
Për aromën e njeritjetrit na kanë lypmë epshet...


590

Tuneli i të gjelbrës së mishit ardhmërisht konservuar,
Gjëmon përtej ndjenjës që ka marrë formë këmbanareje,
Kur puthja rrjedh kanalesh të menopauzave helmuar,
Shterpësirës së krej botëve çmendur mes himnesh hareje.

Dalta e moralit të kreshnikrimit mermer gdhend zvetnuar,
Penduar braktismë malit pse qytetërim kish ndër deje,
Sytë do i hanë korbat sheshe hipokrizave premtuar,
Dhe engjëjt glasat do ti hedhin mbi krye vend çdo rrufeje.

Ahishtja ku do huanin trarët për tjetër skelë lartësimi,
Vetepshesh ngel hi pa e lënë të ndezë fjalë masturbonjës,
E shpresës perëndi qingjëron e si thuhet më: më fal zonjëz.

Çdoçka ruanim kujtesës prej brezash lavdi qelb kërmimi,
Dashuria sriprodhon as hormonet ku atëron përçmimi,
Jo ti falë jetë shendit si brenga më fal jetë në çdo shkronjëz...


600

Delfinët më kot shtegtojnë ndër mijra porte,
Dentistin premtor tu gjejnë dhëmbëve krimbur,
E të ngrënit kënaqësi u prin ndër mortje,
Në konservë deti do përfundojnë kripur.

Dallgët do ua fshehin halat përthellë shporte,
Kur cironkat do u dynden lukunisht hidhur,
Luspat tutje brigjesh do të shkaktojnë ndotje,
Ska peizash më rrënqethës e më të trishtur.

Të të hanë kur fuqitë të zbojnë kufijve,
Tregon se ke ngrënë pameritshëm pa masë,
Pse mjerisht mironja duhej të të kish rritje.

Sado butësisht nevoja të bënka shtazë,
Madje diabeti fal dhe një të re nxitje,
Proteza të blesh tjetërjetësisht pa gjasë...

----------


## Fiori

*33 Skica Poetike nga
WILLIAM BLAKE*

Në shqip nga
Net ISVEIZI 


MUZAVE

Nëse qerpikhijesh të Idës,
Apo flatrash ku rish bujt lindja,
Ndër dhomat e diellit shndritës
Ku melodi po plazmon lashttija;

Nëse habin qiejsh kryqdrejtë,
A cepreve gjelbrur të botës,
A ajrit ngastra kaltëremë,
Ku erra këngësh lindin epokës;

Nëse kristalet ngjizin shkëmbenj,
Detit fund në mitër nxirie
Mahnitur shtëpi koralesh tej,
Nënta krejt hi-shpëtim poezie;

Si e braktis ndjellhershmën dashuri
Rimtarët shende kohësh pa cak!
Spangofrikës çap mall e shkrumbi!
Tingulli gjëmon e vargje-sa pak!


DREJT YLLIT TE MBREMJES

Përgjatë flakflokësh të engjllit muzgëruar,
Kur dielli preh flatrat malesh purpurlorë
Dritpishtar i ndjenjës rekurorshëm rrezuar
Shtratit të mbrëmjes gazlum rend e fort përkorë!
Buzqeshi dashurive kur qark ravijzohen
Qiejsh, perdet blu-sermujrave ndajnë brokat
Bebzash të tij lulet thëthirmëmbëlth prarohen
Kohzëgjumit le të prehen ca erperëndonjat.
Liqeni flet paqtisht syshkreptirë qetimit,
Errësirën lan beft me argjend verbimplotë,
Paktit shkon larg dhe ujqit shtjellen egërsimit,
Dhe luani përqëndrohet përmes pyllmakthit:
Kriftufa jonë stolisur frikës hyjftohtë
Ogurshenjtti i mbron influencash të fatit...


MENGJESIT

Oj virgjine shenjtk! Krejt ajkbardhë veshur,
Tej hapësirkohës hap qiejsh artdyet;
Skutza gjumit zgjomë vegut rrezimqeshur
Qelthesaresh ikur-lindjes sill lëbyer
Nektarin fort vesdehës ndër vrapim dite.
O ag ngjizperltë diellit rish ti falem,
Si njeri petkengjëllt rend sandalesh drite
Kodrat na pushton puhizëndërrt krahzgalem.


KENGE

Brodha fushat sa hareshëm,
Dehur shijesh aromvere,
Princ dashnishë tej kqyr hershëm,
Kush buzgazit shket si rreze!

Më ndez flokësh jargavanë,
Trëndafil më skuq ndër vetull;
Më prin kopshtijesh pa anë,
Shndrin lumtira ëndrrash pezull.

Vesmajit më lagen flatrat,
Dielli mërisë mi zbon pezm;
Rrjetmëndafshit mi ze harpat,
Fatartit kafaz më mbyll jerm.

Shpirt jep të mi ndijë këngët,
Pas-qesh, vrap, harejmë flirtshëm;
Krahët jashtë mi shtrin ëndërrt,
Humbjelirisë më tall trillshëm.


KENGE

Univers harmoni sa përkryer,
Buzgazi im dhe ajri pa fuqi,
Pasionesh trokthën pa u kthyer;
Ligshtit trishtimi të kall veç shkrumbi
Vrig më shpie mbi rrasë të varrit tim:
Sa fundvërtetë kjo dashuri miklim.

Fytyr e tij qiellisht hyjnore,
Kur miqtë tej shpërndan befasia;
Përse në të nuk ka vend për frone,
Zemra rreh ftohmacartë nga dhimba?
Gjoksi-dashuri gjithvarresh adhurim,
Ku pelegrinët rish vijnë ndjenjgjunjim.

Sëpatë më jepni-dhe një shpatë,
Sillmëni një pëlhurë valvitse;
Kur unë shtëpifundmen kam hapë,
Ersqota të më godasë klithse:
Poshtë do shtrihem i ftohtë si baltë.
E vërteta dashuri më çon largmë!


KENGE

Dashuria tok me harmoni,
Thellqark ndërhyjnë shpirtrash flori,
Degët na kërleshen me mbrothsi,
Dhe rrënjët thuren njësh teh plori.

Gazmendet ulen dejve tanë,
Embëlth xixëllijnë zëlartë;
Si përrenj prej këmbë nesh ardhë
Pafajësi dhe virtyt bashkë.

Ti prodhon dehjeartat frute,
Unë vesh panairesh lule;
Ajrit prej bisqesh parfum shkunde,
Ku breshka ngre fole fatlume.

Ulet e bijtë mëkon qeshur,
Shendtar këngën ja dëgjoj heshtur;
Dhe të tuat gjethe drithmfshehur,
Tek dashuria-gjuhpaepur.

Atje miklon e saja fole,
Natës fundskaj atje ajo fle;
Sport atje bën ditës hare,
Mes kurorash na lodron prore.


KENGE

E dua vallzimin gaznjar,
Këngën që frymon flladanës,
Ku shndriton syri pafajtar,
E turp ndjen gjuh e shenjtvashës.

E dua lugajën qeshse,
Jehonën pasqyrim kodrës,
Ku shendi kurrë sgjen prehje,
E bariu nginjet blerttokës.

E dua të këndshmin ahur,
Dhe të dlirtën përshëndetje,
Larushen kope gërxhvrapur,
Si-frutat mesditash vere.

E dua ndenjsen palclistë,
Gjilisttës tryezë fshehur,
Ku tok pleqfshatarët gjithë,
Sportesh na shohin harenjur.

I dua fqinjët në vorua,
Por, më tepër kotelkë-ty,
Dua dhe ata që rrallë dua,
Veç: ti më je gjithshka në sy.


KENGE

Makthi shtjellzon kujtimet,
Me gazin akord notat;
Shpirterës tok me trillet
Muzika nis lodrat,
Trisht meditoj mbi krua,
Kur vajj ëndrra që dua,
Mendjen përshkon vegshkrumbë,
Thell gotës me ujë.

Burimit do pij kthjellmë,
Tek i gjegj zërthin zogtar;
Shtrirë tij ëndrrandezmë
Krejt ditës trillhoktar:
Tej të largem vjen nata
Trojesh ku shend fatligma,
Luginvetmimit ndër hapa
Hesht melankolia.


KENGA LAJTHITESE

Era qan klithegër,
Mesnatës kallkan;
Eja fli shkulmverbër,
Shpalosmi brengtirat pa an:
Por kujdes! kur zbardhon agu,
Përmbi stepat tej kah lindja,
Në deh zogjtë rrezesh pragu,
Toka përçmon gjithshka.

Kujdes! nga krrokqiejt,
Shtruar blu shtegtirat,
Keqardhjesh terr diejt,
Nga tash më mërgojnë rimat:
Tringëllojnë në vesh nxirme,
Dukës syri i pjek lotë,
Era xhindoset prej çirrme,
Tek luhet me sqotë.

Si demon mbi një re,
Me gulç fatmjerimi,
Pas natës bëj flijte,
Tok me makthin shkon trembimi;
Shpinën pra do ti kthej endjes,
Ngjizur prej hyjsh rehatije,
Drita tmë derdhet trurit pres,
Me dhembje çmendije.


PRANVERES

Oj leshra vesuar, teksa sheh poshtë,
Përmes dritaresh të mëngjesit qashtror,
Sytë engjëllorë kthen perëndimit,
Ishullit tonë që në kor të përshëndet.

Kodrat i rrëfejnë tej njeratjetrës,
Lëndinat gjegjin sytë dashuruar,
Lart kthyer ngastrave të tua shndrirë,
Me këmbë shenjttësh na viziton klimën.

Muzgjesh kalo gërxhet, lerna puhizat,
Petkat parfumosura të të puthin,
Agmbrëmje na deh fryma që ndez perlat,
Tokë dashurisë-sëmurë për ty.

Gjelbrat stolis me gishtat ledhimdrejtë,
Të ëmblat epshe derdhja butë gjoksit,
Kurorën mbi kokën vuajtur-artja,
Modestet gërsheta lidhim veç për ty...


VERES

O hy harbuar ndër lëndinat tona
Fuqia, frerët e tu, zbusin vapën
Flakur nga flegrat e mëdha oj verë,
Shpesh hedhur mbi tendën tënde të artë
Ndodh lisash tanë fle ndërsa vemë re
Krahët gazzjarrmur e flokët valzues.

Tej hijesh tona sa shpesh ta dëgjojmë
Zërin, kur mesdita makinvlimin nget
Tuj ngutur thellqiejsh ndanë pranverës
Ulu, e lëndinash tona mbushur myshk
Prej brigje lumenjve qashtrur, flaki ti,
Të mëndafshtat petka dhe nxito përrenjsh:
Korijet ta duan krenimin oj verë.

Poetët zbulojnë telin kordartë,
Të rinjtë krejt kokzbathur si bujq jugu,
Zonjat tona bjonde në valle gazmesh,
Sna mungon asnjë instrument hareje,
As të ëmblat jehona, as ujrat-qiej,
As kurordafinat që mbytin vlagën.


VJESHTES

O hir ngarkuar me fruta e vyshkje,
Me gjak pjergulle që skalon por ulet,
Përtej times çati ku veç ti pushon,
Gazmorin zë akordo fyellit freskor;
Tërë vashat bën rastit të vallzojnë!
Himne në refren për frutat dhe lulet.

Sythet çelin bukurinë për diellin,
Dashuria vrapon venash drithruese;
Gonxhet varen qerpikësh të mëngjesit,
Lulzojnë faqes shndritur muzgut modest,
Ende mbledh palmat vera-të këndojnë,
Retë si pupla i hedhin petla kryesh.

Shpirti i ajrit jeton aromfrutash,
Me rrëkeza drite bredhin kopshtet qark,
Tok zbresin të bëhen kor në pemë.
Gazmur stina bekon këngësh sa u ul;
Pastaj u ngrit qetë, vrapon mbi acar,
Kodrat flatron syrit tek artërim le pas ...



KENGE PAFAJESIE

HYRJE

Rrjedh një fyell ndër zabele,
Isosh qark jehojnë këngët,
Një fëmijë feks mes reve,
Qesh e lot e thot fjalëndërrt:

Qingjit tim thuri ca nota!
Goja më gurret dehur gaz.
Rish o fyelltar këndona;
Shkrep e qan ta ndijë rishtaz.

Bjeri fyellit lumturor,
Zjarre këngën gazmendshfrerë.
Sërish këndoj me zë kumbor,
Qan ta gjegjë dhe një herë.

Fyelltar, ulu e shkruaj,
Librin ta lexojnë shtangur.
Syrit - zhduket flatrimhuaj,
Trisht e pres fyellin zbrazur.

Dhe e bëra gishtash penë,
Ngut e ngjeva ujit dritë,
Stinësh kënga të shend dhenë
Do kënaqë çdo fëmijë.


HYU I STANIT

Çprehjeëmbëlth e çobanit grigjë,
Dhe pse gërxhesh humbet ag e mbrëmje,
Ndjek blegëroshet gurrash çdo ditë,
Kënga prin shteg lavdërimash ëndrre.

Kur i dëgjon qingjit thirrjet pafajshëm,
E gurrflladtën gjegjmë delzës amë,
Syyjtën paqë u adhuron prajshëm,
Pse - tok, e dijnë: tej rish bredh natë.


GJELBERIMI I JEHONES

Lart dielli ngrihet,
Tung! i thonë qiejt,
Zilet tringllen lumtur,
Për pranverën bujtur,
Trumcaku dhe mjelma,

Zogjtë gëmushfshehta,
Këndojnë rreth dehur,
Mes tingujsh harenjur,
Zjarrmen lojrat tona,
Mbi tgjelbrat jehona.

Plaku Xhon flokbortë,
Qesh shkujdesjengrohtë,
Nën të lisit mjekër,
Krah mes miqsh të vjetër,
Gazmen sonës lojë,
Çiltër fjalthumbojnë:
Po kaq hovbegata,
Gjithë djem e vajza,
Qemë largtës rini,
Mbi tgjelbrën jehoni.

U lodhën trillvegjlit,
Shterën gurrat shendit,
Dielli zbret malesh,
Vrapi resht luadhesh,
Nënash-tok në prehër,
Motra dhe vëllezër,
Si zogjthtë foleve,
Fundmi gjejnë prehje,
Humb loja çdo shndritim,
Mbi terrtin gjelbërim...


QINGJI

Qingjth, kush të ngjizi ty?
Di kush të krijoi ty?
Të dha jetë dhe vrapim,
Nga krojet tej në mjalttim;
Të dha frymëmblën veshje,
Leshbutën bardhonjndezme;
Të dha dehmagjishmin zë,
Zabelet ti gazmësh hirmë?
Qingjth, kush të lindi ty?
E di kush të dritti ty?

Qingjth, unë ta tregoj ty,
Lermë të ta rrëfej ty:
Ai thirret emër Tij,
Shkak pse quhet qingj dhe Ai.
Brishtpaqës besimdiellt;
Foshnjë u bë shendqiellt;
Fëmij përçim shpirtqingjthi,
Thirrur jemi emër tij;
Qingjth, Zoti të bekon ty!
Qingjth, amshim derdhtë mbi ty!


I VOGLI DJALE I ZI

Jugut të egër më lindi ime më,
I zi jam, por oh! zbardhëllon imi shpirt,
Si një engjëll feks anglezi fëmijë,
Kur unë dritprivuar jam sa trishtnxirt.

Mëma më mësonte nën hije peme,
Ulur tok ndër zagushirën e ditës,
Mbi prehër dhelimash mes puthjesh jete,
Lindjen tek tregonte zu kah rrëfimës:

Diellin tej vështro ku banon Zoti,
Si shpërhap përreth shndrima e nxehtësi,
Pemë, lule, bisha, njerëz-qëmoti,
Paqë marrin agut-muzgut kënaqësi.

Dhe hapin tokës një të vogëlth zgavër,
Ku ti ruajmë rrezet dashurisë,
Nxirakët trupa, fytyra joshbllangët,
Eshtë veç një re si pyll hijesishë.

Kur shpirtrat të mësohen me kaq zjarrë,
Reja zhduket e do i gjegjim zënë,
Dashuri jashtpyllit dil sa më parë,
Tendën ngazëllema me ar drithëntë.

Kaq fjalë thuri nëna e më puthi;
Po kështu i thashë anglezthit djalë:
Kur tok bardhnxirash të shpëtojmë fundi,
Qingjshëm do gazmim tendë Zotit bashkë,

Derisa do duhet, hije i bëj zhurit,
Gjunjë baballarësh shtrirë hareshëm;
Valargjendtit flokë leht i shpupurit,
Do bëhem ai-të më dojë zellshëm.



SYTHLUZMIMI

Trumcak, trumcak gazmbar!
Ndër gjethet flladblerta,
Prillnajës lumtur,
Krahrrufenjtë shigjetar,
Çdjep kërkon o fatshkar,
Gjoksit tim shkrumbur?!

Gushkuq, gushkuq nurvyer,
Ndër gjethet flladblerta,
Prillnajës lumtur,
Këndo ngashëryer,
Nurvyer, gushkuq nurvyer,
Gjoksit tim shkrumbur.


OXHAKPASTRUESI

Kur më vdiq nënoka isha fort kërthi,
Ati më shiti kur gjuha plot trishti,
Mezi guxon pëshpërit: qaj! qaj! qaj! qaj!
Tash mes blozës fle, oxhakët zhbllokoj vaj.

Eh çlot! kur kryet e djalthit Tom Dakri,
Kaçurrelat rruan si shpinëzë dashi,
Hesht Tom! mos ligno kur kryet nxjerr në shesh,
Të argjendtin flok sta djeg tymi-veç hesht.

Krejt hidhmës zbutur e shpirtin boll qetë,
Tomi tek flinte pa një vegim beftë!
Dick, Joe, Ned & Jack-mijra fshesaxhinj,
Mbyllur ishin tok arkivolësh ndjellzinj.

Mbi ta zbret engjlli me një çelës shndrirë,
Gjithë qark i çkyç e i le të lirë;
Tej vrapen qeshur zgripesh jeshiluar,
Lumit kridhen thellë në diell rrezuar.

Lakuriq zbardhur qefinët lenë pas,
Ngrihen lart ndër re, sport erës lozin gaz;
Engjlli i flet Tomit: në qofsh bir i mirë,
Baba Zotin paç, dashuri, mëshirë.

Dhe Tomi zgjohet; larg zbon çdo terrhumbje,
Çantat merr vrig e fuqi të ra pune.
Dhe pse agu ngrin, Tomi shendet ngrohtë;
Kush detyrën bën-ska keq, frikë, ftohtë.


DJALTHI I HUMBUR

Baba! Baba! Ku po shkon kaq shkreptar?
Pse kaq shpejt-stë ndjek dot pas.
Fol, baba, fol me drerthin tënd trembtar,
Ndryshe mund të humbas.

Kurthpanikja natë ska kundmi atë,
Birziu shndrin nga vesa;
Dejthelli baltës shkrehet në të qarë,
Aromlot larget shpresa.


KERTHIGJETURI

Ketrushi humbur tej shtegvetmimit,
Ndjellmahnitur dritash largmë,
Qan; Zoti i shfaqet natvegimit,
Si tish ati petkabardhë.

E puth zogthin tek e merr prej dore,
Shpejt e kthen tek ama,
Brengosur lëndinës dhembvetmore,
Rrjedh ar loti kur birin rish pa.


KENGE HARENJTARE

Kur me zë blertar gajasen pemët,
E valë gropzash rendin gazshfrerët;
Kur ajri shendet me mendjet tona,
E mbroth zhurmëmadh shtigjet ndër kodra;

Kur gjelbrat zabelesh zjarrin dhenë,
E karkaleci vallzon tek kjo skenë,
Kur Meri, Suzana dhe Emili
Gojmjalttare këndojnë Ha, Hi, Hi!

Kur qeshin tablosh zogjtë hijedritë,
Si tryezës arrat e qershitë,
Eja jetojmë tok gëzimhata,
Himne korëmbëltha ndezim Hi, Ha, Ha!


KENGE DJEPI

Gjumëndërrt, formo një hije
Mbi krye birthi dashurie;
Gjumëndërrt rrymash të ëmbla
Nën tqetat rreze hirhënta.

Gjummjaltë, përfundmi dorës,
Përkund vetull një kurorëz.
Gjummjaltë engjëll harpbukur,
Rri mbi nurvoglin tim lumtur.

Buzgazëmbëlth, natës pisë,
Qëndro lart kënaqësisë;
Buzgazëmbëlth e nënës prari,
Mrekullon të natës magji.

Pshertishend klithkat pëllumbi,
Mos shkund syrit petla gjumi.
Pshertidehmë buzgazmjaltit,
Mrekullohet pshertimflladit.

Fli, fli bir lumtimit prehur,
Krejt krijesa dremit qeshur,
Fli, fli gjumlumtur pa gjama;
Tash mbi ty vajgazmet ama.

Pinjollpaqmë, mbi fytyrë
Gjej imazhe shenjttisht ndryrë.
Pinjollthpaqmë, si ti-moti,
Dhe për mua qau krijori,

Për mua, ty, për të gjithë,
Kur ish i vogëlth i brishtë
Dhe pse kund sju pa vegimi,
Të buzqesh prej parajsimi.

Buzharen mbi ne të gjithë;
Tek për fare rish kërthijmë.
Buzshend i foshnjës-veç i tij;
Paqparajsim dhé mrekullimi.


VEGIM HYJNOR

Falmës, Keqardhjes, Paqës, Dashurisë
Kush nga ne nuk iu lut në ankth;
Hir virtytesh shtatore adhurisë
Falenderim u kthejmë e Lavd.

Për Keqardhje, Falmë, Dashuri, Paqë
Himn Zotit - Atit shpirtqiellor,
Dhe Keqardhje, Falmë, Dashuri, Paqë
Njeriu - bir i kujdesit shenjttor.

Pse Falma - gjak i zemrës njerëzore,
Keqardhja - veç portret pendimi,
Dashuria - formë robi hyjnore,
Paqja - fustanellë festimi.

E çdo frymë fajtari, në çdo klimë,
Dëshpërisht lutur për fatzbardhje,
Engjëllit njerëzor i lypnon Ndihmë,
Dashuri, Falmë, Keqardhje, Paqe.

Gjithë ta duam krijesën dheruar,
Qoftë islam, çifut a pa fe,
Falmë, Dashuri, Keqardhje - Bekuar
Qark Zotit jetojnë në Paqe.


E ENJTJA E SHENJTTE

Tek një e enjte e shenjttë fytyrat rrezojnë pafajshëm,
Dy nga dy-kuq, blu e gjelbër tok fëmijët çapen prajshëm,
Grija praron ritin kishtar pas skeptrit borbardhë prirë,
Kupolës së hirmadhit Pal shpërhap Tamizi ujrat shndrirë.

Oh çshumësi pa skaj bëjnë kaq lule të Londrës sonë!
Ulur në poltron kujdesi krejt qytetin vezullojnë.
Kjo zhaurimë plot hare, si livadhesh-prroska, qingja,
Qindra djem e vasha ngrejnë ndër lutje duart paqbrishta.

Tash si re plot lavd përkorë ky zë kënge ngjit qiejt prore,
Harmoni bubullimtë jehon përgjatë të hyjve frone.
Poshtë ulen ndër të varfër mençurisht me mijra roja;
Dashurisht ta mbash keqardhjen-si ti zbosh engjëjt nga dora.


NATE

Dielli zbret në perëndim,
Lart shndrit i muzgut yll;
Zogjtë çerdhesh gjejnë paqtim,
Çka tash kërkoj në pyll.
Hëna si një lule,
Parajsisht në gjunje,
Heshtjes së ekstazës
Ulur qesh udhnatës.

Tung! pyje gjelbrur e fusha,
Ku kënaqen tufat.
Ku qingjat lodren ndër zhuga
Engjëjt shndrijnë puplat.
Tinëz derdhin bekim
Lumturi pa shterim,
Në çdo sythim ndezur,
Dhe gjoksesh drojfjetur.

Shohin çdo fole paqtije,
Ku ngroh zogjtë dimri;
Vizitojnë shpella bishe,
Ti mbrojnë dëmtimi.
Në qan kush përpjekur
Kur tash do kish fjetur,
Kryesh derdhin gjumë,
Ulur shtratit prushmë.

Kur ndajnë ujqtigra prenë,
Qajnë trisht keqdhimbash,
Nxit shuajn etjen lotshterë,
Larg i mbajnë grigjash;
Por në sulen frikshëm,
Engjëjt kujdesflijtshëm,
Çdo shpirt marrin në re,
I falin botë të re.

Në vrazhdtarësh sy luani
Do rrjedhë ar lotësh,
Lig thirrëmblat si tufani,
Rendin rreth fushgropës,
Tuj thënë: egërsi,
Bindur përulje tij
Tej flaku lëngore
Ditës pavdekore.

Pranë tash ke qingj vajtorin,
Shtrihem të fle paksa;
Të mendoj për pagëzorin,
Rendur pas tij qaja.
Larë ujra jetës,
Emri shndrin pashterës
Flori rrezimbujshëm
Kur rish ruaj tufën.


PARVERA

Flaut-gurrë,
Mos hesht kurrë!
Zogjsh harenjur
Ditnatshkrehur;
Tej bilbili,
Trill shqetsimi,
Deh lëndinën,
Festlumtinën,
Shpirtbujar, hirshkrumbtar, mirsevjen Vitit shendjerm.

Kërthinjdjalë,
Endrra artë;
Vash sythnjare,
Mjaltonjmadhe;
Gjel krrokthekur,
Dhe ti çmendur;
Zë gazmendtë,
Puhizdehmtë,
Zemërplot, dritnurfort, mirsenabujt Vitit dalldipafund.

Qingjth në thellsy,
Jam tok me ty;
Gjuhvalprushë,
Më nduk gushë;
Të shtyj-lermë
Leshbardhkrelmë;
Puthmë dlirur
Fytyrblirur:
Mirseerdhët Gëzonjtarë Vitit të ri fatgjelbërt, mrothtarë.


KENGA E INFERMIERES

Kur zërat e fëmijve ketren kopshtijesh
Dhe gazi mbulon krejt kodrën,
Krahrorit zemra lumturisht më ndal trillesh
E beft pezull e shoh botën.

Ja-grisht shtëpia çapkënrit e mij, vjen muzg
Zgjohet shpejt e natës brymë;
Lojën ndalni e tok ngut të shkojmë qeshur,
Agu qiejsh vrik ndez frymë.

Jo, jo, lerna të harbojmë, drita feks ende
Smund të kridhemi dremitjesh;
Gjersa flatra zogjsh qiejt nuk gjejnë prehje,
Dhe kodra dehet blegëritjesh.

Mirë pra, lodroni shndrimash pa venitur
Pas në shtrat ju pret përralla.
Vegjëlthtarët përzgjedhë harejnë shkreptitur,
E kodrat rreth jehonimpaqta.


GEZIM VOGELTHTAR

Në skam emër:
Pse jam veç dy ditshe.
Çudi-si quheni ju?
Lumturimverbër,
Shend thirrmëni stinve.
Gazëmbëlth shndrij mbi ju!

Hir miklimse!
Gaztrillkë dyditshe,
Gazmjalttë quamni ju:
Buzqeshjesh breruar,
Tek këndoj pa druar,
Gazdehse feks mbi ju!


ENDERR

Hijes dallget një vegim
Krah në shtrat me engjllin tim,
Milingona rrugën humb
Kur në bar prehem gjumshkrumb.

Shastimadh fatit mjerë,
Kredhterrit lodhjes shfrerë,
Prroskës tej dredhashkëmbtë,
Coprra zemrës del një zë:

Vallë korbni bijt e mi?
Atit - i gjegjni psherti?
Jashtë çshihi kur sdua:
Ktheni tash qani për mua.

Mes keqardhjes ndez një lot;
Kur një krimbth vetëtin fort,
Ndërsa flet: Çvaj njeriu
Rojen natës ja verbiu?

Besë jap ta shndrij botën,
Rreth një brumbull i mat kokën:
Tash zukamën ndiq përmbi;
Endacakth - vrap në shtëpi.


DHEMBJES SE NJE TJETRI

Shihet tjetri në mjerim,
Hon keqardhjes pa kredhrim?
Si kqyr tjetër urrejtje,
E si ndjek gjurmësh dhembje?

A shihet një yll rrëzim,
Pa ndjerë ndarjes lëndim?
Mund e kqyr birin ati
Tek mbyt ndër shtjella vaji?

Mund e gjegj nëna gjunjim
Birthin klithfrikës mundim?
Jo, jo! sdo ndodhë kurrë!
Kurrë sdo mundet kurrë!

E kush gaz fal për gjithkënd
Dëgjon zërin që trisht dhëmb,
Zogthin breng ligjërimit,
Hidhmëritë e kërthirit,

Dhe nuk zbret çerdhes flatra,
Gjoksit ti ngujtt keqardhja;
E mos ulet krah djepi,
Kob vaji pinjollth shkreti;

Dhe tok sluten natditë,
Lotët larg zbohen ligshmë?
Oh jo! sdo ndodhë kurrë!
Kurrë sdo mundet, kurrë!

Të gjithve u jep gazmend;
Pinjollth bëhet e fal shend;
Ky burrmadh i trishtimit;
Dhe na ndjen hidhmat trillit.

Nuk dhembon veç një vetmi,
Një Zot i mbron-jo njeri;
Smund të vajtohet një lot,
Zoti pranë su shndrin sot.

Oh! blaton nesh çdo hare,
Dëshpërim shkatrron ndër ne;
Të flatret tej trishtlargmë,
Ulet nesh ngashërimplagtë...


PERGJIGJA E TOKES

Kokën ngre toktrishta
Prej gjirit të makthit frikzi.
Flatret drita,
Stuhimklithta!
Dhe drynat ia mbyll dëshpërimit gri.

Ngujur brigjesh vese,
Strofkyjshmes xhelozi panik:
Sqot thirrhershme,
Lart lotngjethshme,
Jehonës gjegj atin e robit antik.

I pjellbaltës baba!
Xheloz, frikegoist, mizor!
Humb kënaqja,
Ndër terr pranga,
Për virgjinkat e rinimit agshdritor?

A fsheh gaz pranvera
Kur shpërthen gonxhja blerimit?
Mbjell farhedhsja
Natës thekra,
Po lavdmiri bujk a plugon errsimit?

Thyej zinxhirin mjerë,
Që eshtrat akull mi bën qark,
Egoist! Vemjë!
Mohimpërjetmë,
Që krahlirën dashuri fashon dritlarg.


UDHETUESI MENDOR

Udhtova tej tokash burri,
Në dhé burri e gruaje,
Gjegj e shoh kaq tmerr gjithkundi
Sa su diti kurrkush trase.

Atje lind lumturor foshnja
Vjen mes sa të tmerrmash dhemba,
Siç ne vjelim frutet tona
Mbjellë lotësh hidhnimhershma.

Dhe kur pjella qenka djalë
Një plake ja shpien pari,
Nën një shkëmb e gozhdon gjallë,
Ja mbledh britmat kupë ari.

Gjemba hekuri rreth kokës,
I shpon duar-bira këmbësh,
Ja shkul zemrën gjoksit ofshës
Ngrohtsqotën të ndjejë dhëmbësh.

Çdo nerv ja numëron gishtash,
Si florinjt e tij kopraci;
Me të qarat jeton britmash,
Dhe rinon tek plaket djali.

Kërthi bëhet gjakëruar,
Zuska-shndritur virgjëreshë;
Por, zinxhirët shkul lënguar,
Shtrigthën lidh gazmendit beftë.

Palcës thellë veten ja mbjell,
Si të vetin myk çdo burrë;
Djallka çerdhëz i bëhet zell
Kopësht frutash gardhpashkulë.

Zhduket shpejt vjetrankës hije,
Shtjellëzohet përqark tokës,
Me ar nginjet e zafire
Përftim progresit të botës.

Rubin të shpirtit njerëzor,
Sy perlash vrarë dashnimi,
Pashtermë ar zemrës theror,
Gulç martiri, mik pshertimi.

I tiji mish, e tija pije;
Ushqim lypsi dhe varfrani
Udhtar largshtigjesh ndër grisha:
Portë hapur bujtjesh xhani.

Dhemba e tij-gaz përjete;
Çati e mure jehonash;
Prej zjarrit në vatër shprese
Një vashëz del mes miklonjash.

Prushit solid dejngjizur krejt,
Zafir e ar - dorës druar
Guxon ta dhelë foshnjën leht,
Petkash e mbështjell flakruar.

Por, burrit që do shkon shendka,
I ri a plak, kamtar-mjeran;
Të moçmin mik braktis shpejtza,
Sa beh një lypës dere pran.

Ngut çprehet fort larg ndër qarje,
Sa ta joshë një veg tjetër;
Shpesh verban, vjetran, plot rrahje,
Tjetër zonjze ti hajnë zemër.

E ta mpakë acarmoshën
Mes krahve e mbledh shkretani;
Kjo pamje e zhduk kasollën,
Kopshtin adhurenjash sharmi.

Miqthtë qark shpërhapur totës,
Tokgjithë i lidh si syri,
Frika sens turbullon brokës,
Sheshtej bota-një topth ylli.

Shkrijnë krejt diell e hënë,
Pa kufij djerr hapësira,
Kurrgjë mbetur për të ngrënë,
Rreth heshttare veç terrira.

Mjalti buzësh fëmijnore,
Embëlthdehmat buk e verë,
Sy egrisht lojza flirtore,
Pas e kthen eh sa vjet hershmë;

Sepse kur ngopet e çettet
I ri e më i ri çdo ditë;
Çapnjësh tok shkretrimës ecjet
Në terror shtjellen përçmimtë.

Xhanka flatret drenushegër,
Frikrash tejkah mbjell ashpërsi,
Ai ditnatë e ndjek verbër,
Pasion artesh-ëndërri.

Plot muza dashniurrejtjesh,
Sa shterpa mbillet farëre
Çharbonjim labirinth epshesh,
Derr, ujk, luan shëtit ndër ne.

Sa kthehet në foshnjëz ligur,
Shenjtka në plakëz vajtojcë.
Dashnor tjetër qark vjen trillur,
Yj e diell fort orbitmbrothtë.

Embëlth pemësh zbret ekstaza
Për pjellat e shkretëtirës;
Një qytet ndërton vrik paqja,
Shtëpi e bar i fal hirës.

Por kur gjen vrenjtur beben xhindi,
Godet tmerri krejt krahinën:
Qajnë lindi foshnja, lindi!
Dhe kahtej zbrazin ngjethimën.

Në guxon prek trajtën çmendur,
Thahen deri rrënjësh krahët;
Hungërojnë kafshët tmerrur,
Pemishtja çfrutet llahtarët.

Formë kush si prek marrisë,
Veç në del e moçmja plakë,
Nën një shkëmb e gozhdon mirë,
E rish ndodh gjithshka siç thashë...

----------


## Fiori

*SONETET E NJESHAVE*


611

Trishtnjëjtat shtufa fytyrash që gërvisht ag e mbrëmje,
Më vizatojnë shpellsyve hartat e ardhmërisë,
Fantazmërim ëndrrash ravijëzuar plot argjënde,
Flakfrika të mendjes qerpikë trokth të mi përzhisë.

Qindra tritoljanë mëditjesh arkitektë zhgjëndre,
Estetë që i shndërrojnë në kulte të shëmtisë,
Shpirtrat deformuar mes tempujsh fati që në rrënjje,
Eh çiluzionjtarë për ti ringjallur zemrën gjëmisë!

Botë shenjash pa domethënie e pa kujtesë,
Ku gjithkush paska paqtuar kohën me mallkonjadat,
Ciklisht tuj arratirë e urishtth thëthirë nga baltrat.

Vuaj krejt si hyjtë këtu se kob dhe ti oj fatzezë,
Ku dashurisë mi je më grishëmbëltha ndëshkesë,
Dhe pse pre dinozaurësh pres të më shndritësh flatrat...


621

Befasuar fatit gjendem shpesh në kushte lufte,
Sup më sup me qindra djem mbroujmë tok sdi se çfarë,
Hyjmdalim birklithash në të fantazisë kurthe,
Njeri kafshon nujë bombë, tjetri lavd pa ofsharë.

Kur ne falim jetën mos të mbërrijmë në humbje,
Mendtë dhurojnë dhembjesh të lashtët pleq shpatarë,
Na mjafton një zjarr urtizmash tu biem ndër gjunje,
Falenderueshëm pas të nisemi rish frontparë.

Kur gjaku shpërhap tej këmbanat e armpushimit,
E jehonat shkreprijnë aromat e shkrumbimit,
Numërojmë kreshnikët që su kthyen nga legjenda.

Zëvendësuar duhet domosdo para fundprillit,
Shpresa të na e ringjallin shpejt gratë brengshendta,
Dashurinë-thërrasim të na flijjë, zellepshta...


631

Trëndafilët e fatit e karafilët e rastësisë,
Sjanë e njëjta gjë kur befas i ke ndër duar,
Në nuancën e adhurimit a pikmentin e përçmisë,
Veç ti je pandryshueshëm ëndrrës petlëçmuar.

Smund të ketë perlë guackës së kërshërisë,
Kur vezullimat në zemër mbetnë kohësh shuar,
Nuk i ndez dot ndjenjat pishtari i pëshpërisë,
Kur shpirti tufanet prej dallgepshesh i çmendzbuar.

Oguri zbret shpesh prej parashutash parajsore,
Por ngulm prej të ndërvarurve kërkohet përjetës,
Dhembisht dhe pa u gjetur kurrë dherash të së vërtetës.

Pse çastit të dhurimit je altaresh shtangore,
Në këmbim mirenjash shpërblen kuptima shpagore,
Thjesht fati e rastizma mbetkan tehe përtherës...


641

Më falni pse shpesh ju kalamend ligsht bezdive,
Kur guxim marr tu flas për shpirtëroren hartë,
Ndjenja, arsyes, lyp të mi mbetet besnike,
Si perceptimi abstragimit pishtarbardhë.

Kaq tepër bosh shtrihet neuronesh festive,
Hyjneshë grishvirgjër që pret dikush ta mplakë,
Lavd ku yjet derdhen në kurora merite,
Çmermerishtë pa duar për të përjetshmen daltë!

Hapësirë pa matematik e pa ligje,
Gravitet thëthirës ti mbushim dimensione,
Ku poetët sgëlojnë si zotat ndër hone.

Si tek ky glob ku zemrat na gardhin çifligje,
Pa pyetur për koordinatat në pasione,
Ku dhembat qenkan engjëj ende ndër biberone...


651

Do a sdo ti të të kaloj nëpër urë premtimi,
Do më mësosh si të ta kapërcej të fjalës lumë,
Dhe në beson se kështjellshpirtit sdo të të hyj kurrë,
Drejt tëndrrës pushtim mu ka nisur prej kohësh krenimi.

Prej mijra shekujsh larg po më thërret ky sulm i fundmë,
Ndjenjat sa gazmohen aq çorientohen trembimi,
E papërfillshmja humbje vajton në një qoshk mjerimi,
Pse smë poshtëron në asnjë grackbetejë kundmë.

Meqë kërkon dashurinë ta trajtoj si një luftë,
Ku nuk thyhen heshta e ku nuk shkreptin asnjë pushkë,
Me të vetmen strategji-të më gjunjesh si çdo femër.

Të më puthësh këmbët kur guxoj të të kafshoj gushë,
Përmes gjirit të të rend si një kanoe epshvjetër,
Rishm tuj tu përbetuar që si ti skam dashur tjetër... 


661

Si etja kam nevojë për një kupë vallzim,
Thellsyrit të më rrjedhë e gazit shampanjë,
Për çdoçka pa dëgjuar muret bëjnë kallzim,
Si satelit qorr kam humbur terresh paskajmë.

Jam vetëm e brenga klithkat dhembpapërballim,
E ëndrrave çerdhëz gjunjet ta kërkoj largmë,
Malli mia thyen barometrit çdo shkallzim,
I lotit diamant vezullon kobit prajshmë.

Makthit pres të ndizet zjarrthi i telefonit,
Litar shprese të më hedhë hëna fund honit,
Gjurmësh pas të më joshë lum i  një kantate.

Por, adhurorja shenjtkë sdenj të shkulet fronit,
Shpirtin ma mban si mollë tejshkim majë shpate,
E tallet kur lyp të më huajë veç një fllad flatre...


671

Gjithçkasinë duhet ti kërkojmë universit tërë për ti marrë diçkanë,
Prej kryqeve të padukshëm të kujtesës e deri në të ardhmërisë varreza,
Mos ti anashkalojmë stacionet e bujarimit duke sharë fatin trishtanë,
Premtesave të bekimit të pa pranuar i jemi po ne vetë: fara dhe shparesa.

Në ndodh edhe me perënditë të duelojmë qoftë për një ngastër drite,
Kur na përket pse mos ta mbrojmë duke mohuar çdo sllogan të tolerimit,
E drejta është veç rruga shenjtërore që na i çon kënaqësitë orbite,
E kurrë jo rrezja e yjve prijtarë drejt paniknajash impotente të çnderimit.

Të matemi lypet me më të fortin-jo për ti qenë ekzistencës sfidues,
Të sfilatojmë me më të bukurin-jo për ti qenë ikona verbimi adhurimit,
Të pokerojmë me më të florinjtin-jo për ti qenë mosmirnjohës pasurimit.

Asnjëherë skemi për të marrë më tepër se çka kërkojmë trimnues,
Aq më pak kur depove misterioze të dashurisë dyerthyerazi hyjmë kusarë,
Ndjenjës ti ndërrojmë pronësi-ndryshe shpirti shpagim ka me na vrarë...


681

Goma e fshirjen pa asnjë shenjë të gabimeve që kemi bërë deri më tash,
Dergjet e lodhur në shtratin e pendesës që nuk pranon ngushëllim,
Azmatikshëm kollitet e gjak të zi bështyn mbi të mbulesave mëndafsh,
Teksa zërat e shenjtve shkëmbenjshëm ndjen si i bien mbi shungëllim:

Kurrë jeta si ka mjaftuar kujt për të çkryer katrahurën lavdur fajesh,
Nuk është e meritueshme zgjidhja për tu bardhëruar manuarët kujtesës,
As çiftëzimi i demonëve të shpagës që rish liganirat të ciklohen haqesh,
Një farkë vullneti duhet thjesht të mirësisë zemër ti kalisësh shpresës,

Lypet frymshenjti filtër i kthjellimit deri në kristal faljeje të mendjes virusale,
Ku sëmundjet hyjnore të urrejtjeve përkëdhelin pacientin pa korrigjim,
Bëj paqë me të krenarisë skllavëri tek kjo botë humbjesh triumfale.

Veç kaq dëborë fjalësh ra flakëruar prej qiellit që na pret flatrimën një ditë,
Përjetësisë që sguxon për tua hapur portën shpirtçvirgjërurve trishtim,
Më kot tonat dashuri po mundohen ti nxjerrin arkivolesh perënditë...


691

Ndoshta po shpaguaj për arsenalin e ligësive pa përdorur kurrë,
Duke iu bërë deleve budallaqe të ndjenjave bari i shenjtë vetmimit,
Për mashtrimet e pakryera ndaj perëndeshave të bukurisë e epshimit,
Për të fshehtat asrast nxjerrë nga kapanxha e vetes-të mbesja kohve burrë.

Durim po shlyej një dënim që tek të tjerët çudi vepron kundërtisht,
Ani pse i kapërcejnë çdo mirazhimi dhe të fundmët kufij lirisë idilike,
Zhbirzuar ilegalisht mes saraje filozofësh krekosen majë pelave cinike,
Sentimentalesh seriale duke i ndërruar kur tok turppa qeshin hungërisht.

Rish tuj e falenderuar fatin-po atë krijesë që unë e mallkoj pa komplekse,
Sepse e di që nuk ekziston as qiellit as tokës, as vdekjes e as përjetës,
Dhe kur me pamje bekimmadhi shfaqet mes terrnajave krejt feksje.

Kam qenë jashtë dorës së tij nëse qark vazhdoka shpërndan mirësi,
Pa atë zë do mbetem nëse gjithkund mbjell zhgënjim dritën e së vërtetës,
Trisht harruar në një tokë dashurishë djegur nga shprestepërta kripëri...


701

Përzën zanafillazi prej parajsash bibëlhumbura iluziviteti,
Edhe nëse thirresh e tillë a të njeh ndonjë profet për amën Evë,
Ta bindësh që i je brinjë a e ke gjetur Adamin modern ndër premti,
Shfajësimpranuar që nuk ishe ti mollkafshuesja por gjarpri helmshenjtë?

Mes magjepsjes së fjalëve virgjërore a ke mbetur himenike,
Apo pret të mishërohesh rish për ta riciklur gabimin nga e para,
Sepse çdo grua mbetet katedrale mëshirimi orgazmëtirash shterike,
Gabimtrisht duke pohuar që çdo fati ish ajo porthapësja e pas çapi fjala?

Kur të kohës mullinj i bën krenare që bluajnë drithërat e të tuave mrekulli,
Ndonëse sythi i çdo gjaku që mbin kudo pse trojësisht ish mbjellë,
Këlthet tuj akuzuar se dora mallkore që e mëkoi me dhe mllefesh thellë,

Në çdo petal ka gjurmët e gishtërinjve të magjistricës gazvajçudi,
Që dje e tejjetë pagëzon meshash engjëjt e territ të përshndritshëm,
Ligsht sot frikoj të dal prej kështjellë panikut ku po ti më mbron flijtshëm...

----------


## Fiori

*POEMEZAT - PA TY*


Fragmente

PARATHENIE
Karvani gamilor i pseve qiellnatpahënshëm i humb lehoninë agut-kurth shkretëtirës,
Xixëllonjat e mendimit herë bëhen buqeta zërash jehonlargta ndër festa hyjnishë,
E herë zmeraldë lotësh yjëzuar në pëllëmbën e një fallxhoreje oazpërzënë fatit,
Dua e nuk dua, rikthehem mes një varreznaje filozofësh ti ripyes kryq pas kryqi moskuptimi:
Nën çpiramidë pra më qenka ngujuar perëndeshza e vetmisë sime ende eposit pa lavdur?!


-1-

Një pikëz e drittë loti batictar kam qenë mes oqeanit shteranik të dëshpërimit,
Pa ditur kurrë prej çretine ylli krodha në hartën e thesareve fshehur inkoshiencës,
Graviteti i ndjenjës ende nuk e di nga çpol iluzie ma thërriste orientimin,
Sa tash-i pa grishë shtegtoj mosmirnjohjes me pamjen e një ajsbergu,
Teksa ti veç majën grishmdiamanttë të adhurisë verbimtare i vështron-kah panjohjes...


-2-

Kur krejt të perëndojë mbi mimozën shkulur të qarjes sime-diellthi i shpirtit,
Dua të jeshë në mua-me mua, bile edhe kur pjeshkët e gazit të më këputen,
E do të jem loti yt hënuar edhe aherë kur kujtimit të jeshë veç një minare qiparisi,
Bile do të tbëhem krua verbëror hareje dhe kur të flatërzohesh stuhive të mosqenies,
Oh, dua të jem tok me ty-në ty, çift kuajsh a shqipesh-deri tej rilindjes...


-3-

Do të doja në flurimin e një vizatimi perspektive të të shoh ndërsa të ndjek pas,
Si telat në shtyllat e elektrikut të më humbje ndër kudhrat ku kaliten shkrepëtive retë,
Përmes muzikvetëtimave të kalëroja drejt gjurmës së diellthit që thërret,
Ndonëse kurrë ndoshta nuk të mbërrij fushnajash horizonti mbjellë me yjësira loti,
Pse jam burrë si çdo burrë që sështë asgjë në si shkon fundmi udhës së tij...


-4-

Mes pyllit të shandanëve të neverisë fundpari i paskam humbur vetvetes,
Dhe pse pasqyruar miliarda copash në hënën gazmendthyer të fatit-sjam më unë,
Po ajo sëpatë zelllashttë që godiste pemët e kohës-të zbrisnin shtojzovallet,
Tash nën hijet e kalave të kujtesës iriqem i armatosur keq me instikte,
E rish i bind të tjerët që flamurth sarkazme je kur i fshihesh ndjenjave dhembvërteta...


-5-

Era nuk jeton dot pa dheun sepse nuk ka ku ti mbështesë këmbët dritëtira,
Dhe as uji pa pasqyrën e qiellit-e ku vallë tia krehë dallgët kaçurrelave,
Bile as pylli pa zjarrin e terri pa syrin, as pagëzimi pa bekimin a, ti a unë-pa mua e ty,
Sepse e pamundur të çiftëzohen ilegalisht fatet stinës së shumëzimit të nëpërkave,
Eh sa shpresvështirë ta jetosh vegimtrisht përjetësinë pa ty-as në Eden ëndrre...


-12-

Xixëllonjat e çasteve nostalgjike tash janë veç pulla postale zarfëruar për pakthim,
Florinjtësisht na e paskan veshur hartave të misterit vjeshtërimin e jetës,
Thëllim kemi nisur të ndjejmë pse perandoria e kohës dhembash na vogëlon,
E sa guximpamundur qenkemi më dejthelli ti rrëmihjmë mundësive njeritjetrit,
Mos druaj pra-eshtrave gëlon aq dritë sa astronomisht ti bëjmë gjërat të pa harrimtta...


-13-

Tek mendoj tash vetëm për ty-thellë trurit tim lidhet njera këpucë e së ardhmes,
Ndërkaq që në mendjen tënde thua se tjetra këmbë e fjongëzon lidhësën udhnajpa,
Një copëz arratimë deri tej tejjetësisë jemi dënuar fundmi ta bëjmë tok,
Meqë pas nuk mund ta kthejmë orën e kohës në grunjëtirat e së djeshmes,
Kur vargmaleve të së nesërmes sapo filluan të ortekëzohen kondensimet e dhembës...


-14-

Perfekte do praroje një tabloje rembrandiane e kurrë jo sa eterpërqafimit tim,
Oh, thjesht je ndjellmagjishme si faji i fajit të mëkatit të pa çmëkatueshëm,
Më kot po djersin për tia gdhendur koracën frontare meritës së mrekullimnajës,
Oj shndritëtirë terrnaje-lejomë në pistën e buzëve zhurtar si rrezëllimë të bëj patinazh,
Por, tej humb në njëmijë e një netët e fshehttimit pa më lënë çastit të jem bagdati yt...


-15-

Bile edhe vdekjen do ta gënjeja-të mos më priste disa miliarda vjet të tjerë,
Oh, do bëja gjithshka për ty dhe nëse nuk më lejon ti shkrumb fluturat e buzëve,
Në faret zjarrvirgjër të gjinjve ku premtishenjta harresë do më rilindë biblikisht,
Por tash dua veç të më urdhërosh të bëhem flatra e dafinës që të freskon lakuriqësinë,
Derisa nga eshtrat e shpirtit të ta shkul skeptrin e rishaz të më pagëzosh: vdekjan...


-16-

Në sistemin njerëzor të vlerave perfektësisht do rijem përpjetash kalë,
Emërvjedhur në kaosin e kauzës ku me kamzhikët e meritës vetfshikullohem,
Herë rrëgjuar nën floririn e fjalës sime duke trokthuar pendimin pse linda,
E herë duke tërhequr pajtonin zileargjendë të dëshirës-shteghumburës udhë rilindëse,
Oh, ndihmomë të lindim një bir-pelëza ime, genin të na e shpjerë tej fesë së djallit...


-17-

Tej e tëhu nevojës blasfemisht mia kanë grisur fletët abetares së ndjenjave,
Analfabet mbeta kurrë pa mësuar as emrin tim ta skalis fund prroskash të rapsodive,
Sa herë adhurenjash më duhet ti rimoj vargje perëndeshës së fatit jetim,
Teksa endet fantazshëm ndër kopshtijet gjelbëribraktisura të frymëzimit epikal,
Ku përmes lëmenjve lehontare të shkronjave-mëzthdashurimi qarket dritnajshuar...


-24-

Në këtë çast kur apostujt e heshtjes më përgjërohen tua prish tempullin,
Një tjetër mund ti ketë grigjuar tok shenjtorët muzikës në baltorishten e zemrës,
Kubenë ia lartëson dashurisë me shkëmbenj cicërenjash e jehonishta marramendjeje,
E mes vërshuesit lumë të dhuratave do më hidhëroje nëse gjunjuar i pranoje,
Përderisa ende nuk e di çtë blaton mermeri i kurr të të parrëfyerave të gjakut tim...


-25-

Elikat e flladit krejt janë thyer e atmosfera zhurmërin nga grerëzat e vapës,
Erashkave të lumenjve ua shkulën bliret e hijeve tej tuj ua hajnëruar stoicizmin zabeli,
Kova derdhur e diellit i ka mbytur penelat e gishtave në dhela klithash,
Ndërsa ti ende se di që thellazi mushkërive veç për ty ruaj një pyll ku të fshihesh,
Mjafton të bëhesh ketrushkë e të lodrosh majbredhave që po mi djeg pasioni...


-26-

Hojet në kosheren lodhur të trurit më kanë mbetur motmotit ëmbëlimzbrazuara,
Sa shpesh akuzoja lulet pse vallë në kombinatet e shpresës smë prodhonin nektar,
E pas në gijotinë vesi fajfajazi një pas një ekzekutoja klithat shpagpremtore të bletëve,
Estetikisht pa kuptuar që një dorë fshehttare dirigjonte bindur dimrin tim,
Pushtuar nga stuhi hidhnajash tash; por, të lutem-eja e ribëj mbretëreshën...


-27-

Mos më ler të lodroj me fluturat rrëzuar të yjeve nëpër cektirën e baticës së ballit tënd,
Ndër thelltirnajat e mendjes më detyro të kridhem mes kozmosirave të asgjësë,
Dejve të solemnitetit të qetësisë do kuptoj pse gjakzinjazi jam furirë tej,
Energji sa ligmi shpërdoruar në furrnaltat e egoizmit të njerëzisë dinjitetshthurëse,
Më jep pra tash një mundësi ti thur një pëlhurë me sythe ere-anijes e trurit...


-28-

E sadalë nga furra e mallit ti mi je urisë thëngjillore një panine epshngrohtë,
Me avull kundërmimtrëndafiltë-qiell e tokë, krejt mi vesh brokat verëetura të syve,
Teksa më përqaf me shushurimën grunjbronztë të fushave kujteslargëta,
Më bind që gishtërinjve dridhmëtarë miell dielli do më derdhësh në magjë edhe nesër,
Kur hëna do të bëhet pelë shtegbardhuar në lëmenjtë e shpresës trashëgimtare...


-29-

Të përgjërohem! mos mi rri cakpa larg kufijve astrologjikë të dashurisë,
Pishtari i zemrës sate në dorën time ndriçon udhën ku kurrë nuk kemi kënduar toku,
Dhe kroi i shpirtit tim në buzët e tua gjelbërin etjet që as perëndeshat si shuan,
Thjesht po të lutem ta prishësh tash mes nesh vijën zinxhiruar të heshtjes,
Që-çudi si ende na e ndanka kaq thikazi fatekundërshtive gjeografinë nga mendimi...


-36-

Në panteonin e harrimit, mes varreve të idhujve-rrëzuar piedestalesh jam,
Dikur përgënjeshtruari ma yllëzonin antropologjikshëm horizontin nxirak të jetës,
E sot, rishmi në ar më luten tua gdhend emrat galaktikash të adhurive,
Çapis krah kërmijve të ironisë përmes mauzoleve të hirit tajfunuar poema lavdit ende,
Teksa ndjej një tërmet e hapat e një mali shpirti që niset meje: ta monumentoj...


-37-

Urën nga bregu i receptorit tim e deri në të fundmin parmak të zërit tënd,
E shkuli prej rrënjësh lumi përmbyttar i kohës ngjizur majmalesh të hidhërenjave,
Më kot po pres të më viciozësh edhe një herë në aureolën e jehonës së fjalës,
Si një piramidëz do mbetem mes saharasë së blertmallit-të më ringjallet faraoni,
Pse gamilja e guximit do më ngordhë pa e përçuar tej shteranen klithnajë të vetvetes...


-38-

Lumturenjës së kohës sate thelli gërmoj të gjej mineralin e jetës së pajetuar,
E në furrat e korbërenjës së përkohësisë sime të prodhoj koksin e shpresërisë,
Ndoshta për ti ushqyer urinë zotave që dejve të misterit gatuajnë çelikun,
Shkallë për ta bërë pastaj, të mbërrij në kreshta qiejsh nëndhesirave të mendjes sate,
Ku ende unë predikoj që jam kazmë zellmirë për botën e vdekjes grishpërtejme...


-39-

Nëse ta mbërthej portretin brenda kornizës së pathyeshme të një përqafimi,
Nuk mund të ringjallësh kuçedrat supersticioze të urrejtjeve prej përrallash etjeshtera,
E krejt të ma mohojnë syth pas sythi në telajon e stërrvjetër të dëshirës,
Astronomiken kënaqësi të të parit në ty-çdo ind përgjegjës të subkoshiencës sime,
Përmatanë ngjyrave e penelave dekompozore të besimit, ujanore je-krijesë drite...


-40-

Duke u harbuar mes shkrepëtimash në kërkimin e gjërave të pamundura,
Duke u harruar misteriadash në gjurmime cakpacaka krijesash genjashtëzakonshme,
Duke u vetpranguar kurthmagjive në ndjekje të alieneve-fuqi kundërligjshme,
Duke u çdheruar perandorisë vdekane ndër katakombe blasfemishë rilindtarie,
Ty të gjeta, stacionit të rastësisë thjeshttare, me biletën e fatit tim prerë-ndër duar...


-41-

Ti ecën si hëna mbi ujrat e sipërfaqes së fenomeneve të kurrkonceptueshme,
Duke u shurdhuar prej muzikës pentagramgrisur të dallgnajave të instiktit,
Këshillën pa ma dëgjuar pse të kridhesh tok me mua thellësirave të relativitetit-duhet,
Ku energjia e realitetit sna e magnetizon qenien dypolarshëm në perceptualitet,
Ndaj besomë: nuk dua të të shoh shformuar në pasqyrën kaltëreme të iluzionizmit...


-48-

Ndoshta tash je llavë vullkanore mllefshterë me qiejt korbranë të përjetës,
E, strukur kushedi ku valon kokalla energjireja shpagenjash për ardhnajat harrimtare,
Por aortës së pusit të fshehjes tash më duhet të tgjej e ttë zgjoj prej letargjie,
Gjarpëruar katakombesh errnaje thellnajtive që as ti nuk ia ke eksploruar heshtjes,
E sapo të prek-mbytem nga orgazma e zjarrit që më oqeanohet dallgë ëndrrash...


-49-

Unë jam ende një burrë i lirë që mes ujkonjash fati e ruaj pyllin paqpapjekur,
Flatraegër si një përrua shpesh më duhet tia përmbyt pabesirave nimfat,
E kur breshkërisht trokth gjurmë urtësive-për tia shtyrë gjelbrave ca më tej kufijtë,
Krejt frerët qëndisur në ar-i shqyej, kur guxon e më quan mëzth bindtar politika,
Bile dhe në po të lyp të më lidhësh kuçedërza ime-po fllaklirë rimbetem brenda teje...


-50-

Ndër të treqind e gjashtëdhjetë gradët e dhembjeve pa shtegçarje ngushëllimi,
Shumkëndëshi i fatkeqësive rish gjarpërimtazi bëhet perfektshëm po rreth,
Qoftë dhe në dorën e djallit kompasti kur-sa mallkuari-unë qenkam vërtetë rrezja,
Do të të lutesha as me guximin e shpagesës ti aviteshe vijës zjarrenjtare,
Në do të lumturoheshe strukur meje deri në vulllkan të palcës-rri tej korbinjimit tim...


-51-

Fjalët e tua janë petktejdukshme e teksa shekujsh digjen në mangall kuptimi,
Veç borëzimartti pluhur zëri mbetet për ta shpërndarë puhiza teji kopshtije ëndrrash,
Pjalm farëzimqiellt qenkan idetë që shtegtojnë mallazi në lulet e yjëzuara të habisë,
Ndërkohë që thuren kurorë për tia praruar kryet shkabonjtare ngazëllimit,
Por, pëqafimit më je bërë transparente-ndaj pranoj të më puthë epshurirë hëna...


-52-

Jehonzbrazur si një këmbanëz oqeani prej oshëtimash shurdhëruar dallgnajave,
Ndërsa lajmërojnë nga maja në majë male vetëtimash pabesoren mbërritje të uraganit,
Tash po gdhend gurit të përshpirtjes kurthuar në zemrën mbyllur të qiellit,
Emrin e perëndeshës së dashurisë që krejt ma shemb tempullin e vet kryesh,
Kurrë të mos dij se ku, nga ku e për kë-tia thur kakofoniadën pashpallurave gjëma...


-53-

Përfund mikroskopit të dështimit ende i studioj qelizat pseve të hidhërenjës,
Me deformime pakorigjore gjenetike si më paska lindur shtatanikshëm e pa atë-muza,
Shenjttfrymazi ndoshta u mbars për ta ndëshkuar turrdrushë po frymshenjttazi,
Ndihmomë ti shemb pyllnajat e kujtimeve ku shpesh mu shfaq zanëruar,
E shkretanisë që të mbetet mbjellim tok një mollë-veçse për një kokërrz metafore...


-60-

Mbrojtur idesterilshëm brenda mureve çelikëzore të një flluckëze iluzioni,
Hallkat besëndryshkura të fjalëve i rimëzoj vargje për tia zgjatur dhe cazë zinxhirin,
Flatërzimit utopik ndër qiejtht globdjegur dëshirnajës-idoles dashuri fort pamundtare,
Përderisa ende frikon që në embrion nga gjembat e dritës e prej puthje shkrumbi,
Ngujim tek kjo qel e devotshme vetmimi në rrënorin manastir të realitetit tim...


-61-

Në shkretanira ndarjesh palmat e bisedave sigurisht duhet të na e formojnë një oaz,
Ku kuajt kohlodhur të kuptimit tia shuajnë prushëtirën e etjes polit të shpresës,
Për të mbërrirë ndër fjordet e zemrave respektive ku argumentet lusim të imbarkohen,
Rishmi për të na përshkuar kthimit në çdo ind të idesë së kurrë pendimit,
Përderisa premtira e fatit nuk do na e ndajë të njëjtën gjelbëri prej njeritjetrit...


-62-

Bravat e kasafortës së brengave veç çelësi yt pasionartë do mund të mi hapë,
Për të gjetur atlantës së harrimës thesaret shvlerësuar të pranverës së jetës pa rikthim,
Ndoshta do duash të lozësh me to në bursën e kallpnajteteve të fatalitetit,
Ku si unë-mijëra homerë, na zbonte nga shpirti drita për tu parë eh sa më qashtërt,
Teksa me limën e errësirës durim latoni kodet kontemporane-krejt tradhtenjave...


-63-

Nuk di si ende shqiponjëzohesh në trinitetin e shenjtë të një bermude rrenjtare,
Lapsi majthyer i gjuhës një ishull emërpanjohur të tatuazhon në lëkurë dëshirenje,
Teksa befas nisesh të verosh në një det kurrë krijuar planetit të ëndërrive,
Ndërkohë që në antarktidë truri eskimezët e instikteve po luten ti ndjekësh,
E si vall orientimhumburaz ditditësh-të tjera thua, diç tjetër bën e tjetërçka mendon...


-64-

Duke u metamorfozuar në strategjitë e shumë të vërtetave-unë mbetem veç një,
Për të hyrë portës kështjellore të zemrës sate-trokas në derë e frëngjive szhbirem erë,
Tash të më keshë çati ëndërrenjës sate-bëhem zjarr pyjesh e jo prush yjesh,
Të krenoj si dheu i ardhërenjës sate spo të ngjiz me kaltëri qielli por me farë dielli,
Pse jam rish po një pra-luftëtar i lirisë së vetvetes që gjakut adhuror shkulmon...


-65-

Alkimia e tjetërsimit shpesh ngulmim na privon të drejtën më themelore,
E sgjejmë kund shpatë të sa gjakmprehur guximi flirtirazi ti themi vetes: fajtorë,
Kur ja që perandoreshza e së vërtetës na urdhëron të shvendosemi pa pol perceptimi,
Përmes menstruacione stuhireja panjohjesh ndër vizoret thyer të koordinatave,
Ku duam edhe në sduam-kroi helmëtar i emocionit na u bëka lumë harbonjmbytës...


-72-

Në trefaqëshin kënddrejtë projeksionuar fshehtshëm në sqetull të hapësirës,
Ende je shenjë në syrin e shenjëtarit ku dimensionet ia kapërcejnë kufijtë imagjinatës,
A thjesht një pikë nga ku nisen drejtëzat e thellësisë, gjatësisë e gjerësisë,
Gozhduar vështrimit në kornizë kozmosire pres të më rrëzohesh arave begatore,
Me dritë të ma plehërosh entuziazmin-nëse sgabon e bie thelllumit të trishtenjave...


-73-

Dashuritë qenkan si fjordet në ishuj ëndrrash ku kontrabandohet marihuanë,
E nuk ke busull dëshire për tu kthyer për së dyti mes vorbullina ekstazëtirash,
Ku rish do tymosësh të njëjtat gjethe iluzioni që të thonë: ik, sa më larg hënësive,
Gjeometrisë analitike të shpresës do i kërkosh një far dritri-ribraktisjes së vetvetes,
Por në stë ka dashnor shtegtia veç në mua do ta gjeshë portin e premtuar shenjtisë...


-74-

Gjithkush në lëkurën e pemëtrishtit durim ulet të shkruaj papërsëritazi,
Ashtu si të djeshmit edhe të nesërmit kapituj të historisë së vet paplotësore,
Bibliotekat e epopeve banalitike masakruan pyjet e sakatuan eshtrash shtypshkronjat,
Por unë ndër gjethe rrapesh po të skalis homeriadën sa zanafillore-etershpirtërimit,
Ku pres të më shpallësh Zeus sapo retorika rimatrembur të ma çprangë penën...


-75-

Mundet që edhe jam një statujë e sa zhvarrosur prej rrënojave të harresës,
Që çudipanjohuraz nuk e kallzon identitetin e qëllimit pse mohimash e mermerizuan,
Nga asnjë shtegishtë sdo mbërrish në majën e malit të pseve eposhumbura,
Prej ku mi thyen kreshtat e krahërorit ku flakërisht flokët e tu puhive dafinëzohen,
Kurrë pa e gjegjur emrin e dorës skalitëse e as mbiemrin e vërtetë të krenizmit...


-76-

Do të doja që duke trokthëruar toku nëpër metropolet e poezisë industriale,
Me terma teknikë të të flisja për konstruksionet e metrove të koshiencës,
Për urat shekullore të perceptimit që lidhin botët e kundërtive dhe kur janë gjuhnjëjta,
Pa harruar të të rrëfej formulën kimike që i aureoleon oxhakët krematoriumeve,
E ta bindim pa tradhëtuar temë tonin pinjollth: të ndërrojë konceptualitet figurativ...


-77-

Po të jeshë një ngastër toke joshjevirgjër vërtetë e hipotekuar në emrin tim,
Më duhet ogurit të të hap thellë e sa thellë ti jem minator fatit premtuar trillpabindtas,
Heshtja jote mund të fshehë naftë, ndërgjegja-platin dhe çelik-besimi postfetar,
Kaq pak gjëra më mjaftojnë të vetshpallem perandor i shpirtit që krejt më përket,
Tash që trenit të etheve të dashurisë mi mbaruan shinat në stacion të zemrës sate...


-84-

Shpesh them që ia vlen të jem karficë përkëdheljeartë humbur mes flokëve të tu,
Apo dhe qelq i syzeve ku liqeni i vështrimit mjegullohet nga mjelma shtegtipanjohura,
Por dhe maja e stilolapsit sa herë testamentit të hënës nënshkruan të dua,
Më pëlqen dhe nëse më bën fije drite e qep me të fustanin rrezator të agmallit,
Bile do doja të isha pasqyrza e çantës sate e të të adhuroj çdoheri deri në shëmtim...


-85-

Tej kepit të mendjes më fshihet një fshat ku peshqit dehen me shampanjë hëne,
E me rreze yjesh peshkatarët beqarë rrjeta thurin ti nxjerrin nga shpirti i detit sirenat,
Eja e arratijmë tok e brenda guackës së plazhit epshvirgjër të perlëzohemi,
Kitara ti bëjmë krahërorët e fatfatit e të mësojmë tu biem dalldi serenatash,
Të betohem që do shenjttemi meqë dekompozorit realitet jemi veç xe statistikorë...


-86-

Ndër qerthullnajat e dallgëve të reve metamorfozike të tundonjave qiejpanjohëse,
Perfekt është ekuilibri i direkut të arsyes kur ëndrrat skanë vela tokësore,
Aq sa shpesh mes kuintave të aktualitetit po si engjëj zbresim në amfiteatrin e gabuar,
Ndonëse ndodh të ndihemi binjakë me djajtë në vargje romancash hipokrizie,
Ku dhe të duash nuk qëndron dot mes retinës së Krijuesit si një yllth instiktpafikur...


-87-

Njeri thotë që arat e ndjenjave ti mbjellim me elb e tjetri me marihuanë,
Rekrutojmë informacienë mos të na humbë as e fundmja stërlinë në bursë fati,
E kurrsesive harrojmë ti pyesim perënditë lashtëtare të të korrave ardhnore,
Se çduhet pra të bëjmë me vetveten, kur pa kushte na pushton energjia e instiktnajës,
Hm! fushat magnetike të ekzistencës na i tërheq 180 përkundërt kurthi i interesit...


-88-

Qofsh timoni i një gondole veneciane a kulmi i një piramide në egjypt,
Apo porcelan kinez në buzën braziliane të kafesë sazier të hidhërimit sanksonist,
Me busullën epileptike të SMSë të gjej mes rrjetës merimangtare të mallit shthurantar,
E ndër pllaka argjili drite të dërgoj epigrame të papirusuara dashurishëm,
Dhe nëse kaq pëllumba mesazhesh kurrë më su kthyen prej karaibeve të tua...


-89-

Mbrëma, liqeni puhizaëmbël i syrit tënd tok me qerpikë patash u ngri akull,
E lisi lashtkërrusur i koshiencës rrënjmajë mu dogj sa më la qiellit veç një njollë,
Fantazmuar prej fatalitetesh histerie nisa të të balerinoj ndër pista ëndërrenjash,
Ku një muzg më parë isha velë hëne e një ag më parë-ujëvarë dritërenjash pa ngjizuar,
E ku tash më duhet të dal prej gërmadhave të zgjimit-irisit tënd arratirë...


-96-

Shpesh çmendem si një kanoe përmes pjerrinave të lumit të jetës sate,
E kur nxitoj të të pres gjithkund përpara ndër të panjohurat shtegi të rrjedhës,
Shoh si një digë të ka ndalur e deri në re i ngre brirët gjakëruar të klithave,
Duke luftuar me kaq shpirtra kanunegër mashkullorë që fund i djeg përçundnimit,
Pse unë jam ritmi i mallkimit tënd, bile dhe muzika oqeanike e ekstazëtirës tejjetëse...


-97-

Kënaqësitë jetshkurtra janë pirg gurësh mbledhur udhëndrrash nga një çdo ditë,
E tash që sna pëlqen ti shohim shthurit piramidë-u japim trajta kështjellore,
Ti mbrojmë kroin identitetit-thonë disa, apo dhe për të ngujë besueshëm dinjitetin,
Tuj vazhduar të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë pse jemi mësuar të mos bëjmë dot ndryshe,
Veçse ritualit vdekjezbues nga territoret ku ende stuhirat po ngjisin rish maleve gurë...


-98-

Alo, jam një kovaçanë që farkëtoj hallka vargjesh për zinxhirin e emocioneve,
Thjeshtt ta lidh sigurtë qenin e poezisë që i leh hënës pse e pasqyron syrit shtrembër,
Çekani më godet në ritëm këmbane dhe kur zjarri se ka përskuqur fjalën,
E fatfundi me gjakun e klithës mia shuan etjen alkoolike frymëzimit turppaçensurë,
Alo, alo, jepmë pak puhi buzëqeshjeje borxh, dhe pak qymyr entuziazmi-të dua...


-99-

Bën mirë të kesh frikë nga liqeni i dashurisë sime pushtuar prej krokodilësh,
Mes syve epshtarë nuk ti çmojnë dot sa karat të vlejnë diamantët e irisëve,
Bile tej veshëve aq të vegjëlth kurrë sdo dënjojnë të dëgjojnë romancat që u kushton,
Veç ama gojën e kanë të stërmadhe në dëshirojnë që tua numërosh kosadhëmbët,
Por, bujt pra-në di të mi qashtrosh dallgët sa fathelmuara të meditimit...


-100-

Në vend hojesh gumëzhore të trurit ja që fati më dënoi të më rëndtë një bibliotekë,
Karuselin e gazmendit e rrënova e po aty ndërtova një pishinë ëndrrash loti,
Nxitoj në Bugatin e këmbëve shiroktare e fle me flatrat e një dallëndysheje drite,
Pa ringjallje e krishtëroj paranë, shenjtëroj vreshtat e i ze besë kokainës,
E tash në mos jo në trajtën e sferës sime, ti-e si e pret vallë të të shpërfaqet dashuria...


-101-

Ditnatë patrullon helikopteri i hamendësimës mbi xhunglat e psikologjisë,
Mos ndoshta zbulon dikund shkaqet bindëse duke i rekrutuar bajoneta inteligjenciës,
Pse jupiteriane më qëndron kaq larg kur marsianisht dua të të shfaqem lakuriqazi,
Kur ti e di tashmë çdo: thjesht të breshërij si zafirët e lotëve-çatisë së ëndrrës,
E gji vatrës së mirbesimit tok ti djegim statujëzat e luftënxitësve idhuj...


-108-

Sikur prej çdo dhëmbi të lëngonim 10 ditë do na bëhej një karvan viti humbdhembës,
Po ashtu nja 100 ndër shkretëtirat e stomakut e nja 1000 në stuhi veshkash,
Por të mos harrojmë mallkimat e vogla gripale e qoftë larg-kancerogjenet kroje,
Kur dihet sa e sa vagonë kalendari sna i merr pas treni i ëndrrahajnëseve dashuri,
Analitikisht do lemë të na dalë një barazim pas të cilit-lindur jemi zerorë...


-109-

Spo të them se thëngjijtë e nevojës më kanë përzhitazi lypni-të të prekin,
As se oktopodi makthtar po nxiton valësh çmendurake-errësirazi të të përqafë,
As se çakalli i ndjenjës pabesirazi u ka ngjitë shkrepash si një shgabë të të puthë,
Bile as nuk dua të të palloj ashtu si palloi përdhunon sytë ngjyravirgjëranttë,
Oh jo! thjesht po dhembem të të shoh kur smë sheh e të më shohësh kur stë shoh...


-110-

Në një aleancë dragonjsh sna hyjnë në punë zjarrvënësit-bile as zjarrfikësit,
Parimet universale nuk na e meritojnë prokuror një luan realitetit arratirë,
Harta e paqes na i përze prej arkitekturës së qiellit arlekinët e trinive hipokritse,
Kur as drapërinjtë e dashurisë si lejojmë të bëjnë balet vjedhurazi në grunjëtirat tona,
Eh, ripërtypazi na mësojnë të dijmë çka sduam e kurrë sdijmë çka vërtetë duam...


-111-

Me valë të shkurtra apo të gjata radiot e thashethemeve lehin për tonat lidhje,
Frekuencat akorduar keq rezonancë bëjnë me amplifikatorët e jehonave gjuhprera,
Fuqia e elektroneve që bombardon qiejt me të pavërteta bëhet stuhi impotence,
Teksa xhelozia për energjinë dhuruar tjetrës anë të ekuilibrimit të gjasave,
Na bind ti falenderojmë tellallët e të keqes pse e dijmë-japin veç çka kurrë smarrin...


-112-

Minerali i përkushtimit tim e ka emrin titan kur më gërmon thelli zemre,
E pyjet e përkujdesjes mi pagëzon veç zjarr kur tu dashka që ta diagramëzosh,
Mushkëritë e mirërenjave mi quan thjesht qiell sa herë të farkësh instiktet nis,
Kudhrës zanafillnaive të dashurisë ku një shpatë klithamprehttë pret çekanët e flijimit,
Kur fort po të nevojitet të mi vrasësh pakufijshmërinë principatës së muzës...


-113-

Me verë fati mi ka mbushur ekstaza njëzetë joshmarttat kupa të jetës sate,
Lum pas lumi i dënuar jam të pij nektarin e bujarisë vjeshtëruar vërshuarazi,
Ani pse më thua që ende pjergulla nuk ta di çshije ruajnë buzët etnxira të dashurisë,
Kurrë-si vallë nuk qenka rrëzuar engjëll qiejsh flatradjegur ndër dallgët e gjelbrave,
Si unë tash që su nginjokam dot me dehjen e dëshpëresës së të qenit vetmitar...


-120-

Ujërat lig kanë nevojë për rrënjët e ekualipteve krejt si unë përdëlluarazi për ty,
Por kur shiroku i etjes vërshon tropikë gazmendit-fort e shkretanon fatin,
Kahnjëanshëm mbeti dhe përkushtimi i begatisë kur gjelbrat si duan krojet,
Kur era dhel retë-detet përzenë rrufetë, dhe kur flatrat puthin qiejt-kaltërsitë arratisen,
Kaq dobipaarsyeshme edhe dashuritë kur fantazmat e mungesës na i tredh epshi...


-121-

Ne jemi si dy heshta të ngjashëm pse kemi nevojë ta mbrojmë njera-tjetrën,
Sa heri i thërret në arenë mosqenieje dragoi i sakrificës deri në altarë djegur flijimash,
Në tash na kalit çekani i armiqësisë kjo është provë kurthi dashuronjës,
Për ti matur shkallën e fortësisë metalit të aleancës së nesërme zgribuar rrezikimit,
Kur misterlumnive tok ti shijojmë mrekullitë botës pa derdhur pikë gjaku a loti...


-122-

Në skaner vështrimesh karshi njeritjetrit lexojmë në gjuhë adhurimash,
Mijëra shenja paradhiatariste që mikrosoftianshëm do të na e mbushin fatin,
Me simbole të pa transkriptueshme premtesash kurrë realiteteve lëndëzuara dritëtirës,
Dhe në na qoftë gengabuar lumturenja një minare do ti yjëzojmë dherandërgjegjes,
Ku ti falë të pesë vaktet pendimi që i bërë sy vraponka më shpejt se mendimi...


-123-

Hileqaret zota na mësuan mos premtojmë kurrë kur nuk kemi çka të japim,
Por, në tmerrësinë e rritjes si qenie biokimike ndër laboratorët e realitetit,
Zbuluam metafizikisht të adhurojmë me sytë e aventurierëve që fundi i gjetën thesaret,
Pse kryqazi e pluguam universin-gjithësia punon në ndihmë të përpjekjeve tona,
Kundërshtisht ligje engjëjsh sfalim asgjë çka na intereson-veç çka është fatdrejtë...


PASTHENIE
Jo! nuk qenkan jataganët e largësive muret frëngjilotgjakur që i ndajnë njerëzit,
Por krateret e moskuptimit që ia ndërtojnë artificazi shpirtit-të zevendësojnë diellin,
Dhe aherë kur zotat e dashurisë meshojnë ti japin vlera shenjttimi vetvetes,
Përderisa vallja e mëkatit e meriton ti prijmë pa tradhëtim në ritualin blasfemisht rilindës,
Ti qofsh muzika e unë ritmi, unë malli e ti flatërzimi, shendtoku-ëndrra dhe zhgjëndrra...


PERMBAJTJA
Ju kam folur për pjergullën që se vola kur duhej e nuk më dhuroi pikë mushti,
Për akacien që nuk e mbolla në dherishte të zemrës e tash më la në prushëtirë pendimi,
Për palmën që smë lejon drittazi ta flladtij vegimnajash ëndërrenjëse,
E për dëborën e lulekumbullës që më bie supesh në pranverën e kurrmbërrirë,
Tash u lodha së qeni limfë joshjediellt muze ndaj-dhembjes, si smë thotë: lamtumirë?!

----------


## Fiori

*SONETET E DYSHAVE*


712

Ti je një lumë çmenduran benzine që më rrethon fort fshehtisht,
Sa herë shkëndijë vendos e më bën haluçinacionit fati,
Dallgpërqafimesh më përpëlitet shpirti tuj klithur mjerisht,
Krahërorit pylli i dhembave hi më behet tej shpati.

Më shtjellëzohesh kishë zemrës sa ndjen që ky ish veç vegim,
Sa tallesh aq dhe frikon prej këmbanores së fjalës,
Ndal e sapo të mos më shkrishë zjarrputhjes jep premtim,
Sulesh befas llahtarpërkëdhelash si me qenë djallkëz.

Por dhe kjo ide ish mirazh batice dheut të së vërtetës,
Passesh farkë mendimit për të strateguar një sulm të tretë,
Prej qiejdëshirash zbret epshthëthirse me të vetëtimave fletë.

Eh në çperandori iluzionesh më paske flakur oj kuçedërz,
Duke më pushtuar krojeëndrrat më le pa një pikë drite mushti,
Flakadan zhuronjvetmor mbetem mes akullnaje gushti...


722

Duke u lutur qindra stinë që të shndërrohem veç një ditë në re,
Tash i bërë shi bie bluesisht krejti skutash qytetit plakur,
Në çdo pikël jam sy për të të parë fshehtësirës kudo që je,
Sa fort mall për të ti përqafuar kaçurrelëzat vetëtimshëm lagur.

Pa të ardhur keq si më sqotëzohet shpirti rruginash verbore,
Teksa me rrufetë emrin tënd thërras në një kërkim dëshpëran,
E di që më kqyr pas një qelqi dritareje ku bulon frymdritore,
Mjegulldyshimit ti mungon puthja që kaltërsirë qiejve shpërndan.

Por, ku i petalëzon qepallat e ku vështrimi të merr pas flutur,
Smë ngushëllon kurrë fakti që dikund je shandankë flakflorinjtë,
Smë mjafton i zemrës shenjttim kur nuk jam unë uji i pagëzimttë.

Do të doja të jetoje brenda meje po kaq mahnitësisht e bukur,
Vallëzuese si zambak i bardhë ritëm erës fërshëllyer sheshesh,
Kur, më kot po i lëbyr retinat tuj të gjurmuar askundit heshtjesh...


732

Ti, unë & ajo-ngjitemi skuadrilje avjonësh që e lëshojnë tymin ujvarshëm,
Për të festëruar qiellit brohoripadukshëm të ëndrrës një flamur triniteti,
Zhurmat e motorrëve misteresh ndjenjsore sna interesojnë jehonlargshëm,
Thjesht në supet e reve të njeritjetrit mbështesim flladtirat e mendimeve vërteti.

Unë, ti & ajo-tretemi njësh në mrekullinë e mbrujtjes ndër duar krijuesi,
Kur njeri është ajër e tjetri dhe në brumin e fatit kush mbetet bëhet dritë përkorë,
Por në të kohës magjë buka ardhmëore tradhtenjash na trembet sfiduesi,
Evolucionizmi helmohet si dhe profetët nga kjo gomorriane epokë gjakçorbë.

Sna mjaftojnë porcionet e dashurisë a të paplotë e kemi dhuratën hyjnore,
Japmarrim qeshjeheshtjes e sgjejmë kush është krua, kush luginë e kush lumë,
Epshvullkanisht kacafytemi ringut të fjalëve deri në krejtlakuriqësi-ajo, ti & unë.

Pastaj penduar bëhemi: një pentagram, një penë e tjetri harmoni brymore,
Tejmi të yjeve blegërima zbresim grigjës së të tashmes hareshëm në premti,
...fshehtësisht, pa na gjegjur kush, mos doni të jemi veç vagneriadë-ajo, unë & ti?


742

Stë dashuroj sytë por lulet e shkrepëtirave fshehur thellë tyre,
As majmalet e zërit por krojet që gumëzhijnë në gojën e mendjes,
As flladnitë përqafore por krahët e mallit që do më gjenin dhe në yje,
As arqipelagun e seksit por tim bir që këndon thelli në ty dallgheshtjes.

Mos më dashuro markat e këpucëve-këmbët që ngjiten shkëmbinjgjirit,
As hartat e ëndërrive-dixhitalizmin e ndjenjës që të fal koordinata,
As rimat metamorfozuese-të fjalës thëngjill që i jep kuptim hirit,
As besimin në të pambërritshme-eshtrat e shpirtit mprehur në shpata.

Vërtetë stë dua në përmasa pëllumbeshe nëse ske kafaz qiellin,
As tuj më shpërfaqur spektrin e dobësive pa skeptrin e konseguencës,
As duke më lavdur engjëjt mbrojtës pa i vrarë pari djallin mungesës.

Sigurisht e çdo më doje në të konsideroj llampë që verb diellin,
As nëpërkëz që reciton edenit të shtratit vargje shkruar në prezervativë,
As si çek pa shifër firmosur nga fati për të të qenë skllav zellpashtirë...


752

Si unë tash që hallkat e meditimeve i lidh tok në pa limit,
Do dëshiroja të ish një grua që bëhet gati të më dhurojë stinët e fatit,
Brumë yjesh tuj mbrujtur e eshtra besimi tuj i hedhur zjarrit,
Për foshnjat e premtive palindur të këndojmë kohësh në infinit.

E sa herë të kthej rilindjesh të shtrojë tryezë gjoksit begatirat,
Orbitash urireja të endem tuj ia ngrënë ëndrrat pa nginje,
Në tempuj shenjtësh ta kurorëzojmë lavdin pa dert e pa trishte,
Ag pas agu tuj parzmorur ndjenjat ku sduhet të shpatojnë tradhtirat.

E rrethi i së vërtetës asnjëherë se mbyll portën siç dua iluzive,
Nga asnjë planet shprese smë kthehet pas radioval e nevojshmërisë,
Koordinatash të panjohura e kërkoj dlirtaren atlase çudive.

Si sqenke kund universit oj femër adhuruar fort dhertirshëm,
Çdo çast të mendoje veç për mua si sot po të hyjnoj mbrothtësisë,
Do i braktisja olimp muzave të të doja vdekshëm e njerëzishëm...


762

Edhe kur ti smë do siç nuk duan harenjtarët myshqe një bredh palcthatë,
Pa ma orientuar fatin shteg veriut të shpirtit e jo drejt të seksit jug,
Eshtra shpresës do gjej aq flakë sa të të them me të zemrës bishtuk:
Të dua oj aromë prilli dehmëdrittë dhe nëse më je shpage veç sëpatë.

Edhe kur ti smë do siç nuk duan tokat e shenjta një plug mëkatxhindur,
Pa pranuar tia çkopsitin bujarëmblin gji tehut të mosmirnjohjes,
Do guxoj të them duke zhbirë prej rrjetmerimangave të ndryshdamkosjes:
Të dua oj amë rilindjesh dhe nëse më bëhesh veç varrth lotpanginjur.

Edhe kur ti smë do siç nuk duan legjendat zërin e rapsodit mashtror,
Zanat duke i lavdur prostitutshëm e çdo kreshnik e shpall tradhtor,
Sdo nguroj të të them rish: të dua oj rrëfenjë që smë përket në asnjë varg.

Edhe kur ti smë do siç nuk duan alienorët një perëndi prej argjile,
Thjesht për ti shitur kauzave të përjetësizmit mekanizma virtytesh pa hile,
Çdo humbja të të them: të dua oj përkohësi që më bozhuresh në prag...


772

Me sa duket ty fati ende sti paska matur kufijtë me një orgazëm mendore,
Prej çbregu ëndërrie e deri në çmajë ekstaze ia shtrin rrezen lumturimit,
Si vallë se di sa ta ka këmbana e zemrës hareepshmin perimetër kumbimit,
Edukuar keq në inkubator arsyeje mëkatfajit i ke mbetur në derë shenjtore.

Nuk ditke se në ekuilibrin mes pasionin e logjikës duhet të fitojë veç verbimi,
Mes pajtonit të psiqikës e karros së emocionit instikti del doemos finishparë,
Gjyqtarët thua janë të poshtër, predikuesit moralzvarrë, priftërinjtë tinzarë,
Sa heri në festa flirtesh ti dërgoj guxon e i djeg flatrat që të dhuron trembimi.

Rrahur ta paskan lig trurin me shkopinjtë e moseve që dirigjokan globin,
Sigurisht në kahun e lirisë-ku duan duart që e mbajnë rebelimin nën bindje,
Të pa përmasë brenda kornizës së parasë që mbrohet dhe e mbron zotin.

Jo atë Zot që jam mësuar ta takoj gjithkund nga universi deri tej në këpucë,
Tuj tu përgjëruar të më ndjekësh çdo hapi tek ky shteg dashurie pa shtirje,
Parajsdherëzuar në e mrekullojmë do na mbulojë yjshëm me të tijën brucë.


782

Si spo të shkul dot nga dherat e mendjes,
Si gram i keq më mban pushtuar çdo ngastër,
A hashash je farmak tmi bëhesh dhembjes,
Mos vreshtë hyjsh për dehmat mushtpashterjes?

Nuk mund ta shemb dot idefiksen kreshtë,
Vargje të thurr ballin shndrimalabastër,
Tejmë zemrës emrin ma ngul si heshtë, 
Klithqeshma dëborë më flokon ndër bjeshkë.

Guximpamundur ligsht të zboj prej ëndrrash,
Kot të ngulm që smu dashka jotja gjelbëri,
Helm-si mund të them që më je mes ëmblash?!

Lutem mos qofsha piramidë kurrë,
Faraoneshza ime ti nuk njeh shterpësi,
Pushtetit ku më mban as skllav as burrë...


792

Banderola grisur pa ty krejt ditët,
Citatet e klaasikëve veç plehra,
Drita më rrëmben harenjash ndjellpisët,
Mendja më humb rish kujtimesh fatvjetra.

Zanat e entuziazmeve fort dlirët,
Trisht më ngushëllojnë kurvërimhershme,
E çrëndësi ka në smungon të qirët,
Kur nuk qi çka do e çtë dashuron zemra?!

Nuk je e kjo rrëfen se endem zbimit,
Humbur kërkimit të gjithshkaje skthehet,
Pa i gjetur himnin e vetes himnit.

Mbi gjethe fërshëllime shpirti prehet,
Era kërrcet dhëmbët përqafje dridhmit,
Nata si unë kroje ëndrrash shteret...


802

Boll hutuar botës së dhuratave,
Pse nuk guxon të më ndjekësh pas magjisht,
Mjafton të tokrrëmihjmë ëndërrhartave,
Krahdëshirash do përkundemi mahnisht.

Jo arkitekturës plot të pjatave,
Jo tezgjahësh ku shndrimat thuren marrisht,
Jo gurësh çmuar fshehur mes baltrave,
Jo gëzofësh rrëmbyer pyllit plaçkisht.

Në një qytet që e ndërtojnë shpirtrat,
Nga i pari gurë kurban themelesh,
Deri tek e fundmja gjethzë jetvdekjesh.

Tash adhurisht i kqyr vetëm gjithtrishtat,
Nga unaza e hënës pa gisht bese,
Deri tek ti që smë ndjek asnjë feste...

----------


## Fiori

*Autopsistët dhe Kadavrat
e Kriptodemokracisë*
_
ose
Mars  1997_

apo  thjesht
Made  In  Albania

-1-

Kur qiejt një pas një do të rrëzohen ndër hone kalendarësh,
E buqetat e lotreve arqipelagësh kujtese petalet ti derdhin shi,
Rrufetë do kërleshen me shpagonjat denjthurje litarësh,
Ballë shpatës së Zotit-polpenduar, shpirtlakuriqthi-lig gjunjëzuar: Ti!

Në sitë stuhigrisur fati po stiset mielli grurmallkor tejkohës,
Buka urizmit fémohuar e si ende na ngop kaq fort helmueshëm,
Kallzaartë kurora që hyjnisht të zbriti hirësi rreth kokës,
Por po e Zotit mbetet-ndaj Ti mllefzisht e bështyn përçmueshëm?!

Në baltra ndërgjegjesh i fundosen krejt idhujizmat krenimit,
Iriqët e shpirtrave struken llahtaruar sqetull të satanait ferrishte,
Instiktet makabrore i binden veç kamzhikut të verbimit,
Gjithçka Zoti ka parë e rish brenggjithkundti çpakttar ideal-Ti ishe!

Hidhen nga piedestalet e vetvetes profetucthët e dashurisë,
Flatra kurrë skanë bujaruar ernajash engjëjt e shpëtesës,
Thinjatat bleronjrtare ia shkulën fildishtarëve flakadanë të urtisë,
Arena kohës si i bën karshillëk Zotit, Ti-o thyes i skeptrit të besës?!

Eh sa uritur gojët e dheut teksa gëlltiskan ritualisht kufomat,
Për arkivolë bekimrinj pyjesh na lartërohen flijimës hijet,
Majë bedenash lavdimi krahrorët e kryqeve flamurijnë vrromat,
Para dëshmisë të Zotit, Ti-tempujshenjttve thelli zemërsterre diejt!

Kur dritë të qashtret gjykimi prej thundratash kërcënimtare,
E altarësh ligji të kryqëzohen ushta mbi ushtë mëkatarët,
E gazqark himne funebërtore të ushtojnë ritmesh ndëshkimtare,
Veç Zoti do Madhështijë Atje! e Ti... rradhpari ndër mëshirshkarët!


-2-

E pushtetit gërdallinë arkitekt gjenialucteti ka një xhambaz,
Ndoshta svlen tre groshë por su blika as tre miliardë,
Kur flet-sdi të thotë kurrgjë; e kur hesht-shurdhëron zellkontrabas,
Tej në tehet e shkallimës rendet si në mallkonjfundmen sfilatë.

Evorevolucioni i tij kope na i priu idealet në shpëtesë,
Kullbesës i ngujttëm banka të na shnajperonte frëngjive gjakra,
Prej baze në majë telat ndryshkur bukur ia akordon  hilesë,
Nesër arsyet-psiqiatrive, trimat kryqesh e mëshirtarët-ndër pranga!

Filozof harikiri nuk ka pse ka kauzës së moralit të përbuzur,
Gjuhçbrazuri më klithpistë verbërzohet shndrimdiamant në kreshtë,
Flamuj hitleriadash-thonë ca, ushtë ardhmës ka thurur,
Ca-flirte leniniste i transkriptojnë skalitura mijvitesh në rreshtë.

Ylberima hipokriste qenkërsh ende një film bardh & zi,
Përfundmi ngjyrat shendprushta e lartmi shpagonjpenelatat eterike,
Gjelbërnaja në një shembull ngjason veç me një murg në mjeri,
Një grusht arttirash vlerkallpe-krejt me ethe epshelektrike.

Por, Ai ishte e nuk ishte!  do jetë vallë a nuk do jetë?!
Tash të jesh a të mos jeshë-kjo rish më bajonetmprehtta çeshtje,
Gurët gremisur majbedenash e gjetkan themeleve vendin vetë,
Piramidë universale pra-yjtirshëm lartuar nëpër klithheshtje...


-3-

Dy plumba lotpërzjarrtë gjak drite pikluan nga qerpikët,
Pasthirrmat një pas një mi shkreptinë thinjat me të syrit krehër,
Peizashit epileptist mëshirpa mi injektuan drogë demagogjishpifët,
E si mund të më shënjarin tejmi mallkonjës hakërrimverbër?!

Urithoreve llogore historie dallgshtjellzohen kreshnikët,
Shqiponjat pendshkulmëtare mu çmendkan në qiellth tjetër,
Guxojnë e pendohen, trimnen e turpërohen, tradhtarët e besnikët,
E si vallë e harruan që janë gen i po të njejtit lavd legjendvjetër?!

Kobi nuk ka si mi shter gurrat për riciklikun fat mallkuar,
Dezertor lëngatlindur si mund me qenë përbuznaje në kujtesë,
Lig më dënon vajmadhja dhembë-veç frike kurrsesi skam të druar!

Blackmetal këndoj tash që emri teh hakërrime lypka të më mbesë,
Guxo e i ngërdheshohu Ti ballë-qoftë shpagenje amshuar,
Një krismë beft ta fal flijim rrufeja e shpirtit tim-pa le të vdesë...


-4-

Gumenic e Dyrrah, Prizren e Prespë-ku bilbilëzohet shqip gjaku,
Ku varret na qiellen më lart se Korab e Shkëlzen e Tomorr e Vermosh,
Tiranë-Janinë-Prishtinë-Tetovë ku loti dhembat veslulkuq  pragu,
Një Fe sundon: Arbnizmi! dhe Ti djallzan hy guxon tua çshenjttërosh?

Kryeposhti kryq je kur shtatoret mitërshpirtit sdruan tia çflorinjëzosh!


-5-

Jam krijues i zjarrit-dhe pse me të ngrohin ëndërrenjat të tjerë,
Jam farkëtar i dritës-me të po i mëkonka korbat terrima,
Jam bujk i blertimnajës-me të e shkretit gojë fort uriçshterë,
Jam skalitës i fjalës-tej me të rigjallmëron mermerishtave mallkima!

Por: askush nuk më dëgjon pse mbetem kohësh skllav detyre?!
Pse po rend llogore fatit për të qenë entuziast ekzistent?!
Pse kamzhiku më fërgëllon?! pse ndal! ulëras nëpër stuhi mënxyre?!
Pse buka e lumturimit mbi prushnajë dëshirenje smë piqet?!

Zotthit-njerkër gjithnajtire, krye e kreni mi mbajnë nën grusht,
Thua si të mos jem sfidash unë -Atdenji mëkues i fuqisë,
Smund të breshkëzoj më e në më thundron kush qofsha një pusht,
Nëse nuk i rrëfej se çdo agu rilind prej thelli gjoksit të çlirisë.

Parlament shprese kam veç rrugën ku brohoras: shpëtesë!
Në çdo klithëz një deputet i zgjedhur nga shpirtrat ogurit nxirë,
Hiçin që më ka pronë uzurponjën dua ta adhuroj nën fshesë,
Plehran imoral është e tia mbathë qelash shpage-vetë kalit zinxhirë!


-6-

Çna prijnë udhfund syshtrembrit për në premtesë varri,
Jo fatit dhuruar ungjijsh por antejmi prej satanejve pushtues,
Ndër grishpërkundërtin kah drite tok u dyndëm pas mashtrimpari,
Oh, nëpër shkretëtirat pol e anë i dhembohemi bile çdo gjarpri.

Tash velat ia humbëm horizontit e kërrkundaz shteg pendimçmues,
Shterkroje shpëtesës e si presim të rikthehet zota tradhtues,
Vërtet verbimtar paskërsh qenë? si marshuam ndjellni yllmarri?!
Ehej-ktheni, kthehuni! rimbetet skllav i hyjve këmbanues...


-7-

Një flatër dielli rrëzohet prej pajtonit çmendurak të erës,
Mbi shpinën e kalldrëmit gjakkrojuar plagës së kujtesës stoike,
Një çast më pas flakërisht i mbërthen thonjtë majë të syrit heshtëz,
Ndër qiej shpirtrash e vërtit zhgabimin pa idhuj frike.

Mijëra brohorima rish valviten yjesh po aq krenaritës,
Flamurë limfëzuar të çliresës-përtalltarë kauzash të gjarpërimit,
Teksa një kthetrimë këlthiste: lart! lart! e poshtë-si i tërhiqte tinëz?!
Hon tej honi ze rrokullihej ti arratinte mburravisht krimit.

Por, befas një natherë trillvetëm mbetet stuhimit në krye,
Divizione shpartallare nisi të ndjellë gjurmhijes klithor,
Kuajt lajthitur të paniktarit trimnim ua rrëmbyen satanejve e hyjve,
E marshuan bulevardeve të errësirës me vullnetin më zellmizor.

Kur irisit vegimi u shporr, duarsh-u pishtarte veç penisi zhgënjimor!


-8-

Ani pse e ngatërron hirin me vesën e gjurmës së dritës,
Veç në dialektin death metal di të lehësh Ti-moralzvarri im,
Perimetrit të mendimit bleronjmirë i largohesh përngjethur orbitës,
E rish ngulmon që tërshtigjesh të kalërojë triumf pabestari krim.

Gjithë përbindshat si ia zgjon arsyes mes përflaktares gjëmë,
Eh sa mercenarë terrije hipnotisht ti binden jehonpaskajmave gulçe,
Me urrejtje genore i blindon, vampirisht i bujt në lëmë,
Ku naivisht vëllazëria e paqës i mikpret bujarim shtruar lulëkuqe.

Fort habibatareshëm kris dyshima: po ku nguti o verbëranë?
Mes krahërorë lehontare mëmash do rihapim varret lavdimreja!
Por shpejt pendima dezerton sapo trimëria ju bën kafkën këmbanë,
Llogoret ndër brinjë fati thellë ia skalit dhembës rrufeja.

Gjysma e trupit kancerante e tjetra-AIDSiste e gangreniste,
Kur mallkonjmjekët bukur e dijnë që ende gëzon shëndet prej guri,
Rrembat çmendur i gufmon po vlagnjëjti gjak vetëtime,
Ndaj në ballërim njeratjetrës duhet tu thyhet falërueshëm gjuri.

Si guxon tok ti kundërshtishë? pse nuk var veten o fantazmë burri?


-9-

Ngujimi nuk njeh kuptima veç kahut të së drejtës maksimale,
Protesta e paqësorit mbetka më shpagrrezikshmja armë,
Uria më urihumbur-ndërgjegja lindur vrasmëmadhe,
Kur vërtet e do vetveten ske pse do as bajonetë, as gjak e kazmë!

Kuvendtarët qerthullohen për ti dhënë përroit të fatit udhë,
Njëri të bind ndër hell ta shkojnë guximin pameritë,
Tjetri këmbëngul që pabesisht ky krim do ndëshkuar urtë,
E oshëtimshurdha turmë i ndjek pas: na (e) rrofshin krejt perënditë!

Ndërkaq në ujvara lotësh çshkrumbërohen shpirtrat tmerrur,
Frikës-alienët dheranë, shpejt ia zbon vetes mbiqenia,
Sot sheshi i orës grishnajklithur akrepat festës ia ka djegur,
O tash-o kurrë! mbi poltron shprese mbretërimit do fronet krenia!

Ngërdheshet këshilli ndrikullor: Medet! qenkërkan fort naivë,
Në bëjmë si urdhërojnë-më mirë të vetvaremi ndër rripa,
Në luzmzjarrësve ua hapim shteginë-do përfundemi po në zinxhirë,
Ligur u kuqërohet falkaltërimi e u nxiroset burimdrita...

E ngujimi snjeh kuptima veç maksimales të drejtë hirur nga merita!


-10-

Kur këmbanare të së vërtetës tia kemi bërë kafkën kohës,
E krejt të arratijnë prej olimpesh zeusët e mashtrimit,
E gjelbërtari gjak dielli sdo ngjethijë dollisë së fundme krua brokës,
Ferrit biblik do mbretërosh-Ti! o lavdim fort mllefdenjë i krimit.

Do jenë vesbulëzuar vjollcat mbi plugjet zellrinj shendtokës,
E flauti i ylberit do çmendet pranveruari prej shfrimit,
E kurorat zhgabonjtare vallëzuari do të na yjëzohen rreth kokës,
Ndërsa rishmi po Fe mallkuar-Ti! o simbol i pa binjak i shkatërrimit.

Nuk do të struken më foshnjat guackave thyer të ardhnajës,
Fluturzat e ëndrrave do i braktisin të larvave bunkerë,
Kurrë mos gabofsha në guxoj them: Ti-rrezëllifsh turpi më i çvlerë!

Baluket do krehë era teheve flakërimprera të shpagës,
Demonët zvarrtarë do lypin mëshirenja ndër këmbë të avangardës,
Por drejt gijotinkujtesës, Ti-vetë do marshosh sa e sa nderë!


-11-

Zemërkredhura dallgësh lotzeza robinjëzat e valles së hidhnajës,
Trishtnajës-leshrat i shkulin hënës e diellit ia çjerrin faqet,
Në kor ligjvajen dhembnaje për kryqet mbirë tejanë lisnajës,
Rrënjuar thelli shpirtdheut prej një kame që gjëmnajës rishmi baret:

Unë ua sosa djemtë-unë! si mjermedet hakmarrnajës shtojzovallet...


-12-

Thekur venë e vijnë mishrat tejmi tryezës shpineshtërore,
Gjallë shpëtuar prej urivarresh zorrët ngrehfos hiena,
Shërbesa fort përgjunjtare qark besimit fatzvarrimaz po hiqet prore,
Limfën tash shpresnajpalindurve ua thëthin atetërish ndër vena.

Dhe sokëllin sa uritane për nder të drobitarve pritës,
Në çdo qime dyshime nduk vesin horrorik të qenies prej bir shkjau,
Herheri flak pas ndonjë llokmë sa shqyer prej genthellë mitrës,
Nga ku vetë pasi klithës u zhbir-pa pendimnajë amën vrau.

E zagarët alurenjës memecuar përtypen sa llahtaranë,
Kush njerkzën të kapërdijë e kush mallit ta dhjamsosë gjyshen,
Skalpe e luspdregëza, kafka e kokalla-mozaikuar tërgjakanë,
Njeri inçeston me binjakun e tjetri ia përdhunon lirisë dallëndyshen.

Janë ata që i ndanë siç i deshën qimiteret e meritave,
Fundi ushtëtarë çakalluar e adhurojnë fronit si hy gjeneralin,
Eh, baltëranë pa emër turpgjithjetazi u dyndën veç pas thërrmijave,
Rish tuj ngatërruar dëshmorin me flijtin e besprerjen me lavdin.

E sot si vallë ti ndaj vetvetes? dhe djajtë mlleftok urrejtjet shpagin!


-13-

Liria Ime nis në morg për të mbërrirë deri syth rrufeje,
Udhëti kufijpacak gjunjthyer-veç një stralltheshkë xixëllime,
Qiparis me kryet në zemër dhéu e këmbët nëpër flokë shpirti reje,
Balerinë fort trillzjarrmëruar ritëmverbimës muzikpërshndrime.

Liria Jote nis në një vrimëz ideali ku ngadhnjehet friknajës miu,
E panikun shteron majë një podiumi ku në ekstazë ulëren shpëtesa,
Koracat demagoge përshpirttin kancelarive: si e pat riskziu!
Ngrehina modës ardhmre kahtej të harron nën plehra.

Liria e Tij: prej horizont atlasësh-shtëpimisterit ndër yje,
Besim planetarësh pa atdhe fatin mat me kompastët e nginjjes,
Dhe pse në xhep ruan guacka, fjalëve-erë e guvë syrit-pyje,
Çdo çast në prehër a varrth nëne kthen a i ripërgjërohet atthirrjes.

Liria Jonë-tufë harbimtare kuajsh shtegimegër e trokthimsertë,
Me livadhet e këngëve polifonike deri tejmi himalajash,
Ndoshta paqenësi por-aromë toke, eh çkakofoni shkëndijimblertë,
Po çprangimtare fundfundi do ti ndalë trumpetat pllajash.

Liria Juaj pushtimbethoveniane mbetet rrethi ndjellimnëntë,
E sa fort aligierët ju thëthinë dejthelli kupolash të ferrit,
O zgribtarë! faljuni pra mëshirës pasostare mes flaknajës dallgrëndë,
Lypni një spermator kokaine e epshbuzë njomni zbimnajtmerrit.

Liria e Tyre qashtrimtare tash gjithkah qenkan veçse milingonat,
Mes lumenjve zhuretur ballit mbledhin thërrmijëza dielli,
Shpejtthi mbërriin llahtari dimraq e barkëzat do u thyejnë musonat,
Sa të bujtë rishmi pranvera-çerdhash gjiri duhet ruajtur qielli.

Por, kund nuk ka liri e vërteta-në i mohojmë klithdhembës jehonat!


-14-

Patkonjtë e fatit që të prinë-prej pelës ngordhur të Kastriotit,
Fushbjerrat sterile të dëshirimit-mbjellë me kadavra lavdi,
Dhembnajash kudo shndrimëruar-kqyri engjëlltaret flatra kahmortit,
Shpatndryshkura hakërri-klithashpirtit në palcë ashti.

Pse ja që rebelizmash-si gjunjokemi dot perëndive çmendane,
Pse jehonkuqit delirium kujtese-nuk prehemi nën kamzhik,
Pse sadhurohet një pseudodiell më terran se çdo guvthëthirë nate,
Pse për qiri mëshire-Ti: je veç horr! bestherë! bandit!

Ti? gen zellpërkryer mallkimi! zhapik që ëndërr fronin në qiej pate!!


-15-

E si mund fjala të lidhet kur as era nuk prangoset dot,
Rrufeja ska si kthehet rishmi ndër re se-jo! as përroi në burim,
Harresa smund të ringjallë fosile se as ikja nuk ardhet kot,
Këmbana kurrë smemecon kur bile dhe loti u mbarska me ushtim.

Ska si ende gjarpëron mendimi nën e mbi rrogoz ligji,
Qielli i pa kushte-kopështplotë se: copëzuar e si mund të falet,
Liria nuk njeh dogana, përkundërti pse vallë universit lindi,
Tepër thëthirmvocërth çdo hon që dhemba palcë eshtre të varret.

Apostujt e unizmit ti gëlltisë iluzive su gjendka kurth,
Rock&rolli i gjithësisë u vërtitka veç ndër boshtin e së vërtetës,
Kur pa dirigjend ska Vagner-dhe pa paqpyje kurrë bulkth,
Zgalemorët patkonj e kush ia fut vjedhorit sy si hënën-frëngji qelës.

E kaq e kaq kuptima që kohëve na dhurojnë përmasë,
Në çdo milimetër na e rrokin jetën tejkah përqafjesh flatërzuar,
Zjarroren shuplakë të gazetës a engjëllin që flijuari do flasë,
Kryekulltari kanunor nuk ti njeh e thundrimash ti mban përçmuar.

Oh; male glaskorbash të trashëgimisë Sate-çtestament ke firmuar?!


-16-

Varfërnjarë si granidishtja që ta lëmojë nuk gjen dorë,
Kreshtëza kemi mbetur jetpërtejmë ndër majë mali të indiferencës,
Urithemi nën hare blertërimi, nudo ekzotikemi në dëborë,
Krejt çkamtare sa më spaska dhe ëndrra në vezë të shpresës.

Fe duam ti ndërrojmë dhembës-jo muze, e as lotit sallone,
Tryezë dielli të jemi ku të çukasin harabelat shkëndija,
Fundja qoftë dhe thjesht hauz ku kuajt pas betejash të na pijnë hoje,
Prej bletësh të puhizave luzmdehura lignajtirash ndër trëndelina.

Eh! do ish fort fisnike ti shërbenim ardhërisht veç kujtesës,
Statuja larë me hënë shndrimëruar mes tempujve të adhurimit,
Por kurrë! kurrë! kurrë! e si fati nuk na i ze besë-besës,
Pa shlim trashëgojmë rish mallkimat deri përkushtesës altar linçimit.

Hm; a vlen më verbueshëm ari pa limitimin mjerëzor të lakmimit?!


-17-

Harku i Triumfit të perceptimit nuk mundet të latohet në gur,
Ndryshe shigjetza e trurit sguxon dot të kërcejë pafundmë ëndrre,
E aq më liganisht ti dhuret një luftëtari ngadhnjnëmur,
Çndërgjegjtar pse krenaron shpagsigurtë kthetrash gjëme.

Harta e inteligjencës nuk dënjoka të na e bëjë kordë çdo rrufe,
Ngjyravjedhat nëpërka të tingujve qiejt do na helmnin,
Dhe aq më liganisht një zbimtar ti bjerë kah humbnajudhe,
Ku lumit të harmonisë kafshimtarët po i çjerrin shurdhërisht veshin.

Pendza e idealizmit shajnet lëndinmuzës prej një sorre,
Ogurit veç nxirmnënshkrima do ti fundej jettej dështimit,
Dhe aq më liganisht ti bindet gjunjuari një çmenduranije fort prore,
Majë dallgëve të lotit cinizmëruar ti blindtë digat arenlëngimit.

Altari i urtimtarit qëllon dhe të jetë thjesht një varr-premtimës,
Ku penteonisht hyjnë e dalin fatet: mallkuar e amshuar,
Dhe aq më liganisht ti frikaçesh kur mëshirenjparë i je meshë sfidës,
Perëndimtari dhunisht të larg besimit shenjttie hiç pa druar.

Flas e kërrkush smë kupton, kur Ti-hakërrimash po mprehon duar!


-18-

Fantazmorja lokomotivë e idealit pati shkarë herët shinash,
E ish po lashtavullorja që kish tradhëtuar veçse ngjyrë,
Udhëtarët që pranveruar e braktisnë-dimrit në këmbë ecën shirash,
Mashinistit mos tia gjegjnin predikatat për shendtirën dritzgjyrë.

Ju lutem mauzole kujtesës kthejani-të mbetet tejjetës fatndryrë...


-19-

Kaq vite rërë shkuan përthellë valësh përroit të brengës,
Kahkottimi fuqiçbrazur-më naivi prijnar mendjekeq,
Pëllumba hareyjve poltejmi por çdo porte kyçur kafaz i qiellës,
Pse verbrazi u përgjëruam për një hy këmbshtrembërt e shtegdreq.

Hashashin e ligës thëthijmë teksa na shkurtohet kordhel i jetës,
Kujtimet arratinë varresh e foshnjat urtërohen pleq,
Iso valojmë polifonisë së vajit sa turpemi fort prej sedrës,
Pse engjëjt i flijuam qëllimit për një ideal që nxirmëtirës dorë sheq.

Trishtmë motorrët e zorrëve na mbetnë mërgive pa benzinë,
Pabindtari timon i zemrës dijmë mirë që ndjell kërdinë,
Pse vallë mes vedi hienëzorin zhgabonjim përzgjodhëm për tribun?!

Tash, shpirtrat përdhuntarë ujkërisht ndërsejnë mërinë,
E si ti bëjmë bisht ndërgjegjes-kamgjakur na ndiqka gjithkun,
Pse duhet të besojmë fisnikun e rish fajit kurrë! kurrë më-barkligun!


-20-

Ta zemë se sdi ta shoh kufirin ku më trokthëron retina,
Dhe as kafazin e zjarrit prej ku të arratij-kurrë sduhet,
As dherasavesuarit varre që ua argjendon gjithemrat mjerima,
Bile as shkëmbin nga do më krrehej zgribit i fatit kryqth-tek shkulet;

Ta zemë se sdi ti ndjej trupit sfurqet e dhembndjenjës qorre,
Dhe as heshtat e hakmarrirës vallëzuar ligmi në gjoks të vëllaut tim,
As dallgstuhirët miq magmuar entuziazmit ndër hone,
Bile as satanain kauz triumfal-më guximpamposhturin trim;

Ta zemë se nuk di ta dëgjoj alurenjën që universin mbytëzon,
Dhe as idhujt mëshirnajorë që koha ze fund rrënimash,
As harabelin e erës që çerdhe galaktikash pa harta kërkon,
Bile as foshnjzën e fantazmës sime genringjallur guvmitre rënkimash;

Ballë Teje-ushtëtar: Shenjtti i indiferencës harrimzbuari më shpagon!


-21-

Në një sqetull pylli gështenjash-ligur e murtajëzuar e palctharë,
Shpendthë, rojtarë e kafshë kishin mbetur pa shpëtim,
Ezopët gjithë u kuvenduan prej galaktikave thirrur mbarë,
E një ketrushi genbabaxhan fort gaz i falën skeptër, kandar e bekim.

Që lëngonjtarja tokë mos ti shtonte krahërorit kobrinj xhepa,
Ku ndryshktaret eshtra kujtese të ndillnin ardhmërinë,
Karvanët e yjeve me thëngjij entuziazmi ua bujari shpresa,
Uritanët instikpërjetshëm mbi ta as iluzisht mos prijësonin gjëminë.

Rrodhën mote fatesh, deve dyshimash e-dhuresa humbi udhë,
Shkretia rish shkretëtiron tok me shpirtra këmbzvarrë,
Shterë pasionesh miqthtë e armiqthtë bukës i dhanë gurë...
Ehehej, nuk të blatuam fuqi shenjttimi të na bëhesh ne besimshkalë!

Çdreminë ëndërrenjat llahtarlashtta e kthyen në shkëmbishte,
Ti merrnin qoftë  gjakazi fron e të gjenin mbret tjetër,
E kur iu mburr që sepej-ligjpërtallshëm skërmisht i sfidte,
Harabela e luanër e sëpatarë-çiu ndërsyen me egërsinë shpagvjetër.

A ia vlen ta mëshirni o fontenë? le ti gjarpërihet kohës në kthetër!


-22-

Kot sthonë: më mirë një djep bosh se satanai kërthi në të!
Tash që mal iu bë shtati do ti ngjisim përqafjen ndaluar,
Shkronja e fjalë kohës shkallinat na rrokëllihen tok ortekkëngë,
Dhe një ylber hapi e-përnjëmendt i hipim majë bekimtarit amshuar.

Por zhdridhet grusht tërmetit e kamzhikmurlanit gjithtërtej,
Nga zbret oj llavë ndëshkimnaje që na zbon guximsizifë,
Çmendkuajt nxit rishtazi pasioni thirrur lumnimit nëpër lëmenj,
Shpinës së hënë besimit ku fatparit ogur gazi pas pak do mbërrijmë.

Por sapo nëpërkëtarinë nëpërkëmbim mbi kaq lartima ferri,
Një kërthizë gremine na thëthin drejt flakës tundimtare,
0h, falmëni ju lutem-si se pashë? ironizon moralflijttar së tejmi,
Se-jo! sthanë kot: më mirë djepi bosh se djalli në gji ëndrrash ame!


-23-

Jo! nuk mund tia blatoj rubintaren unazë bese as dje e as pasnesër,
Kujt nuk di të betohet vërtetë gjuhës patradhtore të gengenit tim,
Kundi sdo gjejë hyj blasfemizmi krua vatrës të mi gjarprë shkesër,
E as Bibël fattjetërme të ma flakë të besimit kryq ndër lotpendim.

Oh; në mallkorin dialekt judaist mos mu përgjëro-Antikrishtthi im!


-24-

Për përkushtorët shenjtë që puhizmallit iu arratinë përqafjet,
Pakthimtaresh internime tejmferrjetës ku i zbuan djajtë,
Faré shndriruar shkëmbmajë kthimpritjesh tuj i çjerrë fatit faqet,
Zhuritmëtare tash puthmë dhe për ta-oj lotkripura ime etjemjaltë.

Për emrat trashëgimpa e dështoret foshnja që ngjiznë barqet,
Për oxhakbombarduarat dëshirvatra të kujtesës hizjarrtë,
Për drerthin e ardhmës që vegimash humbur sot haresë shfaqet,
Epshmadhe puthmë tash dhe për ta-oj kobliganja ime qiellthshkabë.

Për hyjt mbretëripërbuzur që e rigjetën lashtimtarin tempull,
Edenianit prehër paqamshuar të vdekjes së pavdekur,
Përgjunjësisht lermë të të puth blertstuhijshëm-oj shpirtplasura ime.

Për kurrshkelurit yje që kafkë mendjes na u greminë buçime,
Nga kurorlavdi pameritar që rish nxin krye thundrime,
Përgjëruarisht lermë të të puth vlagdiellshëm-oj zemërz besë hekur!


-25-

Fatit vërtetë na ngordhi kali! shkretëtimës çi ranë thonjtë,
Gremisqari donkishot më kot psallt falmit për ringjallje,
Limfndryshkurës bajonetë lyp guxim tia krrejë prej syrit patkonjtë,
Fronmarrëzor do endesh zvarrkohësh gjarpërishtth në përtallje.

Hije paniktare qiparisi, shtatorethyer braktisur ëndërrnajës,
Shkurtantarve skllevër që përçmove bindu tash e u bëj nderim,
Përjetësie më kurrë çakalltar fantazmë qarkëruar vathës,
Ulëri doktorata në mundç për diktat e nxirim, imoralitet e mjerim.

Gjëmonjmadhja humbje pa mallëngjima hiçgjë para dobive,
Jatagani urirë i erozionit del çmprehttar prej shpirtpylli,
Nuk pendohet të kthehet si lashtëheri ndaj-brirve sot e borive,
Horizontesh oshëtihet pash më pash për Ty o zjarrth frikaç palcdylli.

Mes morg kujtimesh parajsëzimi marsho o shenjtuc mashtrues,
E kuvendo mes sodomistësh që të falën pushtet e flatra,
Më ligami se kaq-nuk keni çbëni! shthurzemrave inçestni kutërbues,
Perëndinë unikale si besuat që do ta skeptrinit ndër baltra?!

0h! ligsh kuptoj pse hienshëm ikni-ndoshta vijnë të tjerë,
Njëqind duelantë në qofshin-kurrsesi nuk tutem Hygoit përbri,
Shpagdhjeti do të jem-në rast se do të mbeten bekimit veç dhjetë,
E veç një mbërrittë me kaloshinë kanuni-patjetër jam unë ai.

Gjykimi qashtret detretinës tejkah pa thundra kërcënimtare,
Në altar eshtraskalitur ligji fajfaji gjunjin lëmenjgjakut mëkatarët,
Himne funebërtore oshëtihen adhurifestës ndëshkimtare,
Ballë Zotit mbi piedestal madhështimi: Ti-klithparë ndër gijotinarët!

----------


## Fiori

*SONETET E TRESHAVE*

-813-

Ndjenja mu vler më pak se një Mercedez,
Dhe në kund ska rrugaçe më mediokre,
Debilkë bredhur kohësh sa fort serbes,
Rrenjshëm bindur se gëzon hire zote.

Mund ta adhurosh pa asnjë interes,
Për një flirt ndoshta përmes trillesh sqote,
Dhe pse rrugësh fati rend çmendur krejt stres,
Pa gjetur kuptim ndër gremisma sqote.

Ska krahasim me të miat opinga,
Kjo gërdallë hekurishtesh shkon në dreq,
Drejt ferrit pas dashurimën ma tërheq.

Ja-tek një kthesë ku kryqet epshqindra,
Mbjellë kanë bukuritradhtoret nimfa,
Vashzat që, përplasën shpirtin si një qelq...


-823-

Ndërmjet garipes njëzet e katër karat,
E një halabakeje morrkultivuar,
Kërkoj gjithkah ndryshim e si sgjej aspak,
As të nesërmesh e as në të shkuar.

Lavdpara shpalos trimonjat çmendpacak,
Kërthizat kohve turpdyta u ka kruar,
Fati për dy motrat-qivur pa kapak,
Përjetmë përvjedhë nga të Zotit duar.

Sanduiç më shtrydhin mes shtrat merakut,
E lutem veç të heshtin zullumqaret,
Pa më lypur trashgimtare epshgjakut.

Dyshoj: mund të kenë një atë qyqaret?
Kënaqësisht matufepsur gaz plakut,
Tredhin riciklimin tek lumtur baret...


-833-

Dhe pse fjalët bredhin zhveshur ndër gojë,
Artikulimash i mbroth veshur mirë,
Prej lakuriqsimit u kam fort drojë,
Në shkëmbim zemra do më kish mërdhirë.

Por, ti më kërkon që të veshit hojë,
Me mjaltth zëri të ta mbush oshëtirë,
Embëlthsisht dehesh e më fton në shtrojë,
Mes ethe epshesh dëshirës shpërbirë.

Por, më përskuq krejt turpi nga kaq hare,
Do të thoja që ndjehem befasuar,
Kur të shpirtit kopsa zbërthen plot naze,

Por, si guxon e më mbështjell ndër duar,
Si shkëmb një bregu më dhel dhëmbësh dallge,
Kur as të dua stë them dot zjarrzbuar...


-843-

Mirësia thonë që është zanat,
Bile më i vjetër se dhe kurvllëku,
Ushtroje mirënjohjesh sa ke takat,
Mos u frik përtallash budallallëku.

Në do duart mos të ti puthin prangat,
A mendjen mos ta pushtojë kapsllëku,
A shqisat krejt mos të ti lajnë gjakrat,
E shpirtin mos ta florinjtësh pisllëku.

Sa për vete ta kapërcej kam frikë,
Të moralit prag skalitur në eshtra,
Të shkoj-portës i këputet mentesha.

Më ze nën e më ngordh fjala e sqimtë,
I urtisë diell më shndrin përhimtë,
Ndaj fatfshihem dashuronjash ndër rreshta...


-853-

Fall hedh mbi të dhjetin filxhan kafeje,
Teksa shend erzon tej xhamash të barit,
Eshkërim dua të të fal një prekje,
E, heshtur të digjem si flak e farit.

Vrapoj të të ze e humb pas një kthese,
Ngordhkaltari trokth sngopet nga të sharit,
Sapo mbrrij përqafjen shalon tej një rreze,
E, argjend ma pikon lotin të qarit.

Kthehem rish ndan tryezës meditore,
Kafkën e shkrij dhe derdh të reja shkronja,
Për pyllin që të grisht ndër metafora.

Kredhur në skalitje vargjesh brishtore,
Befas më shfaqesh prej larg verbshndrimore,
Zezanën kafe thëthij ndër ngjethonja...


-863-

Kornizë syrit hyn e pa përmasë,
Shpesh mu dashka ti ngre më lart qepallat,
Ti çgozhd qerpikët bindem pa tjetër gjasë,
Lartesh e shkurtesh nga dhelat e lajkat.

E kurrë smë lejon të shndritoj frazë,
Ndjenja përçundnore mi tradhton farkat,
Kur indiferente shkon shend pa prapsmë,
Të zjarrit epshe mi braktisin vatrat.

Gurë sofati më mbeten retinat,
Ku ulen fantazmat dyer kujtesës,
Duke pritur rish të shfaqesh mes heshtmës.

Sakaq kqyr cigaret vallzim me gishtat,
Engjëjt e tu mbrojtës më thyejn pipzat,
Ndër xhamat e syzeve tej përcjellmës...


-873-

Sdruaj të hyj guvës së gojës sate,
Ku fjalët rreth më qarkin gjarpërishëm,
Kjo terrnajë më eksiton magjishëm,
Mes shatërvane helmnajash ekstaze.

Mijrangjyrshe më vallzojnë fort hirshëm,
Eh çmë shpërdridhen laguntrupit hare,
Më përcëllojnë prekjesh ledhmazjarre,
Sa në çdo prehër u paqprehem flirtshëm.

Mbi krahror i kacafyten shoshoqes,
Kush e kush të më pickojë mjaltpara,
Gjithtok na thëthin dehmë madhe vala.

Kur dhemba e gazmendit më vdes joshjes,
E të gjakut prroska çmenden pangopjes,
Nxirrmë prej gjuhës por, fati ska gjasa...


-883-

Të arratisej e ndihmova një nimfë,
Prej ëndrrenjash ku ngujonte përralle,
Fort mirnjohshëm si shpërblim nga kjo ndihmë,
Më premtoi një dashuri hovzjarre.

Çudisht shpejt u përqetha nga një thirrmë,
Dehur pasion e çmendlozonjare,
Mahnirë trilltokësore kjo hirmë,
Rend pas makinave adhuronjmadhe.

Përzgjedh epshur markat e shoferëve,
E finalin destinacion të puthjes,
Pa druar u ndërron targat brekëve.

Teksa trisht nga pas po e ruaj shthurjes,
Tuj e lutur të kthehet rish mes drerëve,
Por, kurvickshëm, as mi gjegjet hiç ngucjes...


-893-

Për ta përgjakur e do një kolonel ushtrinë,
Një leitnand që ta ruajë të virgjër paqën,
Unë-rekrut i jetës, luftoj për dashurinë,
Egoist zellpaçmim që shpirtit i ndryshon hartën.

Veç ëndrrës i nënshtrohem kudo ma ze pusinë,
Në gjarpër shndërrohem krejt si imitoj dhe shkabën,
Vetëm marshoj kohës ku pasionet shkrumbinë,
Kërkim zemrës që madhuron si drita natën.

Ti vendos të rinj kufij perceptimit të fatit,
Ku të tjerët lëmenj me kryqe i shtojnë shpresës,
Apo dhe lumturohen hipnotisht prehër vdekës.

Dhe pse së gjalli duke mos qenë flakllahtarit,
Kurrë pa u hidhur çshije u ka dhemb e moralit,
Kur sduan tu jenë zotthër e shërbestarë ndjenjës...


-913-

Për ta ndarë qoftë dhe me hile tortën e qejfeve,
I gjen lehtë djajthit që të lëpihen thekë fustanit,
Të gjysmosh të shendit shampanjë dhe picën e epsheve,
Kurrë stë mungojnë kazmat për ti hapur varre xhanit.

Madje dhe kllounë që ti çkurdisin orët streseve,
Rimashkathët që ritëm ëndrrash të ndjekin pas avazit,
Religjonarë që nudisht tadhurojnë tejperçeve,
Alkimistë që në su bujt në shtrat të plasin marazit.

Gjithherë qark i ke lutjesh ti ftosh brenda perimetrit,
Ku misterisht një botë pa adresë më verbjosh instiktesh,
Pa ditur as vetë pse të rithem të dua! mijvitesh.

Si dhjetrat fattarë jam një X e si jap vlerim emrit,
Veç të betohem: gazmendesh sdo më keshë direk prehrit,
Por, do vaj tok me ty kur të dhemb shpirti e lotit rritesh...

----------


## Fiori

*1/2 e 666 = POEZI*

Fragmente

-1-

Ndër paradën e premtonjkryqëzuarve,
Ndoshta pa kurthëri kurorgjembaçe shpagpendimash,
Hijetejmë pas Krishtit po frymçapiten,
Tokthi-vëllezërit e mij të fjalës shenjtëzuar,
Seicili me farin e velës së fatit ernajhumbur origjinazi,
Gozhduar fluturimqiellshëm në shpinë,
E Mëshirblatimtari-im Atë-e si vallë hesht,
E sa fort ligshtmasi i ka mëkuar me besimin në fitore,
E rish fal, fal meqë spo dijnë çbëjnë,
Betueshmërisht e mjerit fort mallkimtrisht,
Pjellët e gruas tjetër ndër triumftribuna vampiriadash,
Veç kaq korbvonë kuptoj pse gazlottij këtu,
Kruamohuar kobnajës e oqeanvarruar,
Zjarrherezirë nga Ama harrimtirave vrarë,
Pse ende si bindem ligjeve kanunyjore të hakmarrës,
E pse putha mijëra ëndërrima etjeshekujsh,
Një gjakpërgënjeshtruar flamur djegur,
Ndaj çdo polkah bekimi më paska ogurgjëmës ndihur,
Shtegverbikundërta hingëllimë dritarsyeje,
Foton i pa bërë dot uraganiadë vegimi,
Që rilind févdekurazi po atje ku perëndon,
Por ja që tanimë gjithlakuriqthi i njoh shpirt për shpirt,
Përjetësizmës-zvarrenjtarët krenaritës,
Portretkthetruar ndër banderola nesërmtie,
Blasfemizmi që ua udhprin idhujt shkallmonumentesh,
Drejt rrënorit tempull lavdprofetik-Parajsa,
Besim edenianshëm mohuar ungjillazi,
E skaj, deri risythimit jettjetërt të vetvetes,
Universi pa kushte prapë i flijohet gjunjuraz kundruall,
Ndërsa naivja përzgjedhore genit fajngjizur,
Shpata ime kujtesndryshkur artmoralit,
Lashtësie pret këmbanazi ta braktisë milli i virgjërisë,
Tehrrufenjtë flatrimash dykrerzhgabonjizmi,
Ballthi tërë dirigjentëve të klithnajtirës,
Oh! po duhet ti shpëtoj-ehehej-trarthyeras ti shpëtoj, 
Zemërshkrumbur e krejt apostujpërçundnur,
Ti shpëtoj pra prej thonjsh mëkatizmi,
Meqë kobfund Satanai idepandreqshëm i Ngadhnjeve,
  Asgjë qenkërsh-para Hyut të Turpeve...


-11-

Uturimash tashmë-mullinjtë e trurit punëtar,
Me ritmin e një drite pangjizore,
Motmotas duhet të na e kishin përfunduar së bluari,
Grurin dhe egjrën e mendimeve,
Por ja që vogëlthtare koha e tejkah udhnajhumbëse,
Pse-kozmosisht po bëjmë perceptimash: Fé,
Me boll pasionverbni flirtmërimi,
Flatrimprerazi lisharsët grishmërenjhënorë të gjumit,
Me litarët rrezeholluar ëndrrave,
Sna lidhkan pas mrekullirash premtivërteta,
Sepse sot qiellpaktë kaltërenjash i lejuari fat,
Përsëri rishmi e prapë bëjmë Fé,
Për të dëshmuar skajit devotshmërinë predikimtare,
Kullmajës yjore të primitivizmit,
Shpejt jehon uringjirur e rriskngrënies çangë,
Në shtatë notat degradore pangopshmëtirës,
Si harrokemi vallë mos bëjmë Fé,
Kur befas rimbërrin ora mëshirshenjttëruar e faljes,
Gjithqark gjarpërnitë e akrepave,
Dhembat hidhërore na i pjalmojnë fyershëm,
Engjëjthi të na masakrojnë tundinë shthurritualëse,
E mes dy shpëtesave kaq fajtare,
Zgjedhim lirisë më njerëzoren thirrmë barkthartuar,
Në fort verbëranen ngutje finale,
  Për ti lypnuar shteg revani veç dizanterimit...                


-22-

Në banka mi ka shndërruar xhepat e premtesës,
Thundra e trysnisë yllësindjellëse-dëshirës vetshvetësuese,
Me kartiçka vlermarra shansesh dëndur;
Biletleje për tu ngjitur në humnerën kometzvarre të majës;
Biletë llotarie pa pikëz spermëzimi hileje,
Gjenetikës përkushtore të fisnikërimit zhgënjimor,
Për mushkat që pjellin evolucionit alienin më religjionbukur;
Biletë biliardshe horoskopie tottofutbolli,
Për mitrat që kohëve përtypin sa më pak ofsajtte,
Biletë kryqkuqe për detet që ilegalisht të reja korale blejnë,
Biletë numragoglash që hënëzojnë qarkuar retine, 
Për tia gjetur çdo ëndërrime shpjegimin,
Anuarësh ku seleksionuar janë profecirat kauzpasuronjëse;
Bileta bingo me bekima hyjsh pa emra zbulesash,
Nëpër katalogët e modës çmendëruese,
Për tia shkundur harresës krejt pluhurin artëror të moralit,
Prej mantelit qëndisur me lot klithëtirash;
E vetëm pse-më është ndarë prej fatit kaq e sa kopracisht,
  Kjo çapgërdallkë, kjo laneteshkë, eh kjo palo jetë...


-33-

Për të të thurur tash një pulovër poezie,
Me zjarrofshin e diellit të fatmuzgut tim brenda,
Prej polit të panjohjes mërguar,
E çmë lutesh koti o dëshirmërdhihtare,
Shtizat e syve mund të mi lidhin nyjet e fjalëve,
Në modelin e adhurisë më trillbukur,
Por, të jem sa edhe ti dëborsinqertë,
Oh se çpo mi mungon leshi zellit merimangtar,
Pra lermë të të qeth një herë o elbëtirë,
E pas-frymshenjtthi të premtoj,
Krejt të ta shkrij statujëzën platintare të drojës,
  Moj shendnaivja e prushakulltirësja ime...


-44-

Shkrettirën e përkëdhelës sate lan tashmë,
Oqeani i pëllëmbëzës sime,
E lojtoku uraganshëm tej dallgëzuar,
Fatit ia zbardhëllijnë në çdo pore fytyrën e universit,
Kështu paku yjefaresh shpresëronte dikur,
Kroi dritëruar i shpëtesës errnajore,
Kur sot shigjetimi i busullpremtesës flatrazvarrë,
Syrthin ia verbërzon hyut të besimit,
E mes pyjesh hareharlisura të fantazmave,
Që çmendjegazmendur viciozen ndër valle zjarrishë,
Kund më kthinave si rigjejmë udhët,
Ti tek shtegshterpësira ime,
E unë tek e jotja fushnajë krejti gjelbërtirë...


-55-

Në anglosaksonisht-jo! një kapiten anijeje,
Më majlartë ska si mund të jetë se direkëzimi i fjalës;
Në rusisht-kozakshja valle jettej skoreografet,
 Mbi dëborë petlavirgjërore thinjash;
Në hebraisht bleta luzmyjtë e zhurputhjes,
Nuk do guxonte të prodhojë kosherezotash hoje helmi;
Në frengjisht-krenaria ngrehosëse e gijotinizmit,
Kurrë spërfytyrohet pa tehnajë pendese;
Në indisht-gojët mplakur të varreve,
 Prenë nuk do donin ta vjellijnë po kahkundërti krijimit;
Në gjermanisht-si kundruallet kush udhës,
Muzika shkëndijzon patkonjtë ndër të gjakut kalldrëme;
Në japonisht-në përmend krenarimin harikirian,
Gjarpërlotit sbesoj se saldon flatra;
Në spanjisht-arena nuk blert limfë kuptimi,
Vërtet po nuk u vadit nga oazsyri i naivit poetth demor;
E ti mik përtype kaq bukë fjalorësh,
Ekstazuar festapanjohjes pjergullash verëhyjtta,
Tuj orgjirë me zanat e mençurores bukuri,
Por-a smë thua: di ta mbjellësh vallë genin e vetvetes,
   Djerrinave që ti besoi bekorit fat-jotamë


-66-

Eh si kushtëzohet fatesh feja ime,
Prej nimfës pulë e vezës që zishttë mbrujt,
Përjetazi shto këtu bujarisht edhe një litër zjarr,
E tejmi vdekësirës-një flakurimthë ujë,
Mos harro një shpinëz shkëmbishte ferriti,
Zejesh ti kalit tigan smogut në sy,
Por, as lopën e bekimit bareshpalindur,
Gjalpin pa skërmuar të aspirimit të më dhurojë,
E piksëpari veç një kokërrz grurë,
Ku tia skalit portretin shenjtorit të trilltisë,
Lëmë hënore na bëhet varrtirnaja,
E së fundi vetë dhiatën e urisë paskaj apokrife,
Murguar vërtetirash përgënjeshtrimta, 
Plot tentakula epshi të ma lexojë,
Pasioni zileverbëror i yjgalopit analfabetik,
E kur të krrakërrojë agimazi në pjellje,
Ëndrra sa lehonë e gruas sime liturgjitradhtuar,
Kalldrrëmin e bisedës rishmi e vazhdojmë,
Për bibliografinë kahpa të besimit...


-77-

Përçdoditses astronomi ku as rilind e as perëndoj,
Kahperfekt mbetet vetëm sahati lashttak i shkopthit të diellit,
Perimetrisht kalëruar kufijve yjorë të ekzistencës,
Ndaj pasionrrënjshëm po ta ngul në kërthizë,
E kurrsesi jo-duna shirokhovpandalshme e barkut,
Shformuar nga deve shfrerimtare ofshamash,
Dhe pse-në gjysmën hemisferë faraonet ende hija e instiktit,
E në tjetrën brokëzë dehur globthi-verbima e fatit,
Fiks në orën gjëmimçmendtare të lamtumirës,
Oazi i buzës së ikjes pasmëpa mbeti rish fort etur, 
Sepse shenjttibesniku lavjerrës i së nesërmes,
Kohësh ska dënjuar të jetë shtegpërkryer pa kthimarratirën,
Ndër dallgëzimat krokodilëzore të epshërimit,
Cianurin e kripës së retinqiellit ligshtmirës përtypi,
Përçasttur gjëmnajlajthitjes kolonelkapitulluar,
Për idevirgjërin konseguent rregull rendushtarak,
Të së qenit deri në skllavërimë flirtti-rekrut xheloz i ndjenjës,
Kur profetirave asnjëherë ciku në sip mbi sip,
Flatrat zjarrnajuar nuk ia theu këmbania e lodhjes,
Meqë adhurie-gjithnajtira deformimdëshirore,
Prej lindjeve vdektare fepërzëna vegimit të lirisë,
Ritualin simfonik të heshtjes-tiktakut të së papërsëritshmes,
Nuk ua meriti kauzlavdi aq e aq përkushtueshëm...


-88-

Filldrejtfundta udhëtirnajë utopike e qëllimit,
Vërtet akademisht analfabetshëm,
Ska se si mund të ketë asnjë lidhje me termin drejtëz,
Kundërshtia mbetet veçse fjollimëz reaktivi,
Ndryshuar radarit jetçvdekazi kah,
Ndër shtëpi ëndrrash ndoshta dritërim zhbiret oxhakut,
E në xhungël bujarie-lignjare e hajniron era,
Shurdhemecka makinë burokratike shkrimi,
Ilegalisht e ligjëron zyrave flirtore,
E ky gazmendshkulmëzim oazit të thellxhepit sondyjtë,
Me prokurimë trashëgimnaje fatklandestine,
Somnambulshëm e gjen kohës shtegun ndjellverbimtë,
Dhe pret sa ti ridëbortijë ujvarloti,
Krejt perpendikularisht ritualit idepafajshmë,
Në çdo kurthbefasi kontrollzotash,
Bile dhe kur bujtet prej viseve bekimore të çshenjtisë,
Në altarin tundonjmasakruar të dashurizmit,
E drejta-qoftë po guri i çastit tonë,
  Që guximrish po na godet-eh sa e sa shenjëzimgabuari...


-99-

Tashmë, sapo gjunjthyer kam kthyer,
Po në rrasgurin kilometrik të kujtesharrisë fronike, 
Të dhjetë seri apokalipsesh më parë,
Ku pyes ende shenjttin e pse vallë më braktisi,
Gjysma e qenies së mosqenies sime-guximsizifiane,
Oh! sot jam me pjesën tjetër krejt nihiliste,
Të mosqenies së qenies genpangjizur fatit,
Ndonëse perëndishëm bukur e di që sado shtegtuar,
Jeta smë ka hedhur senskundthi çapngadhnjë,
Bile, as turpit sgjej dert ti lyp emër,
E ja që lotdrittë paskam gëzuar dhe unë-bekimtirës,
Një vdeknajë përkorazi përkohtare...


-111-

Djallëtija sa fort përçundtare e jetës,
Shpirtin çdoindshëm e si ma ka krejt uzurpuar,
E si një brokëzë ma ka lënë,
Pa diellspermëzorin gjak të dhérimit,
Etjenginjurit villen prej dehmës këllirëse të lotit,
Sapo vlagdhunimin e buzëve petalin,
Tek ky rrethzjarr fatvjedhuar,
Pastaj mallkimnive më mllefthyejnë si një puhi,
Derës rrënjshkulur ku bujttin,
Hm-sa dënimkultorë bekimprapshtë,
Pse nuk do të kthehen në origjinë instikti kurrë,
As edhe kur engjëllthicka e vdekjes,
Adhurimtare trillkmiklonjëse,
Zemrën prej pushtetit terrnar-fundi të ma çlirë,
Mëzth të më harbojë zabelesh drite...


-122-

Urbani ende lavdpakonstruktuar i historizmit,
Befas në zgrip skëterrimi na ndal,
E poshtë-yje! lart-sa gremina po rrok retina,
Valixhet e mendimeve zvarratare,
Një pas një i shpinojmë dënimit shtegprerës,
Galopin verbëronjtar të akrepave,
Koha ia ka thyer profecirës premtorit sahat,
E planeti fort nderon impotencën,
Ngjizur ideve sterilore të internacionalizmës,
Në zeron absolute antej universit,
Kahnajë lypnokan për një yllësire ardhmëti,
Sirenat e boritë gjarpërirë pas fatit,
Por sdo të ketë-thonë-shpresimnajës kurrë,
Tokë bekimi tej bujtje shkretërisë,
Ku universitete shtrigash na studiojnë kobin,
Përballë-zjarre sa energjipenduar,
Hirtirë po duam të kthehen në kujtesë paku,
Por as qimiter djeshmëria nuk ka,
Kur veç ligonja perandorojnë mouzoleumesh,
E-e nesërmja snguronka të niset,
Veç në shpejt nuk ringjallet motorri ritlashtë,
Etj. etj. e prapë etj. e rishi etj. etj,
  Meqë spaska udhë pa kthim e as lotë pa sy...


-133-

Kokërrzën çthurmfundtë të elbit të hënëdrojës,
Miklimash ia vodha fushnajës së natës,
E toku me fantazmën mijshekullore të vëlla Bërnsit,
Skocisht thirrëm tej marifetet kontemporane,
Me gjak e djersë e spermë e dritë e besim-etur i trazuam,
Mbi çmendnajmadhin zjarr etherisë ngushëllirëse,
Derisa çtjetërsuar e shndërruam fatin fort premtor në Whisky,
Gurrthartima lotësh mallëngjese epshazi gëlltitëm,
Bregantej mbytur varrit paracaktor-ende pahapur-të agut,
Ku pasgentarët, mumjet, vozash do na i çngujijnë,
E sapo u kthyem ballë velash erëdehma të perëndimit mrekullor,
Për të kërkuar yje pendimit riardhjen e kujtimeve,
E deri sa rimbërriti horizonthumburisht po vetëtirave-erri,
E entuziazmit i riflakërimë kazanët ekstazës,
Ngazëllimth-tjetër kokërrs virgjërnajfundme elbhëne,
Pse trillie ish kredhtirë në magmë turpi,
Guximrish ia hajnuam si lashttazi-hambarqiellit...


-144-

Ngopja e dheut të shpirtit me vetveten,
Kimikisht mineral gjaku ka prodhuar pakohësh,
Grimgrimazi udhnajmalesh urtie,
Ku profetët iu thërrasin zotat dritëtirës, 
Duke ia qashtruar krejt pastërtinë arit të fjalës,
Kur tej na pret falmë zgafellash,
Fabrikimi i ngucjes arratirëse fatalitetit,
Pa u habirë pse fundçfundmi kaq thjeshtësisht,
Mbetëm veç një birëzë etjeje thëthirse,
Në blindin e trupit superpasional,
Prej monarkisë së vesit sdi si shpuar flirtjetëve,
A fshehur prej akrepit të hobit helmtar,
Për të qenë dhe hiçnajie-ngopur,
Yjuar epshbraktisjes sa larg guvë gojëheshtjes:
Vagoni meritplot i instikticidit çburgor...


-155-

Meqë paskam ekzistuar që ende pa lindur,
Thelli rrënjëndrrës sythdemoniane të kushedi kujt njerkuci,
E meqë kurrë vërtetëtirës para se Uni të rijem,
Kaluar nuk guximkisha nga udhëshkrumbishta e shenjttive,
E meqë helmnëpërkë më ish bërë dëshira,
Dikushi të ma falte bujarfundmasi tollumbacthin e përjetës,
Plumbi spermyjuar i një ndryshkpushke befasie,
Qorrthi mu ngul në kryqin ku po nguj sot-as hy e as xhind,
E ju betohem për shpirt Dhéu e Prometeu,
Asgjënaja smë pëlqen më gjelbërnive të zjarrnisë shterore,
Hyrë kam në portë të grishës sa boll gabimtare,
Qëllimit ardhimtar të fatit çdoçast pendesankuar lëngatazi,
Pse qenka kaq premtindryshe-sa prapthor,
Dhe pse fort mirë më bindën që: skam të drejta përgojimi,
 Për çka, pa dashjen e Atit Krijor na u dhurua...


-166-

Humbja e ekuilibrit sa perfekt të së qeshurës arsyepa,
Më pas thjeshtë ka të bëjë me dhëmbët,
Me ungjilltaren mbjellje bestytnipërgënjeshtërt të tyre,
Ndër baltrat e përgjakjes së vetfatit ndoshta,
Apo dhe me gjeninë plugbujkëzore të një dentisti,
Sido të jetë-udha do të kobtijë shembje,
Meqë urithisht shpate emocioneve paska erozion,
E fjala-lavdpara-mbetet greminë aq iristhellë,
Dhe në memecëria guxuar pyet minierat e çimçakizit,
Pse kurorputhjet vargmal si bleron më,
E kurrsesive nuk ka si më kafshon kurth ngërçi çudie...


-177-

Varrezat-eh sa lig katrahuruar të rrethinave,
Fundmi në ankand i nxorrën shpëtuaras trashëgimtarët,
Meqë mushkërive fort kollplakura të qytetit,
Spo u delka i krahërorit kacekth,
Kërmij çapmermertë vilash do hënargjendohen qarktirë,
Kërrusqare shpinës lotbraktisëse,
E, ndër orgjiadat e urimzenjave të fatit,
Kupa kristalediamantta pishinash do të thyhen,
Gjenitë vjedhur provincash do spostohen një shekull tej,
Pse krimba sykuq Rolls Royceash do lëvrijnë,
Nëpër kapilarët zbrazuar prej kujtesës,
E do gjelbërijë epshi i një rekohe,
Mbi zgjebën e lëndinave ku tash veçse metri bredhërin,
Portat ti blejë mjerit treg çmimzi,
Oh; sot më lypet sa tepër përkushtim borxh,
Ndër harta rrokqiejsh yjet mos i ngatërroj origjinës nesër,
  Kur mallmallkor të rishhyj-po tek ty peizash...


-188-

Globi-rrotullohet jetshtjelltar boshtit të fatit të vet,
Jo sepse deshi trillit inkuizicioni,
Era trokthshkëndijon furimluginës së qiellit të vet,
Jo sepse deshi astrologjive liria,
Shpata kërcen tejas millit të vargmalgjakut të vet,
Jo sepse deshi ritual hakmarrja,
Guri hidhet guxim nga flamuri i kështjellës së vet,
Jo sepse deshi legjendës flijesa,
Verbimi kërkon xixëllonjat në djeardhmëri të vet,
Jo sepse deshi terrtirnajës dielli,
Mëzthi i skllavërohet frerëzimit të zotërisë së vet,
Jo sepse deshi arratirë pendimi,
Dhe kjo grua kthen ku e braktisi ikona e kujtesës,
Jo sepse deshi shtermë pasioni,
Dhe unë, prangash po e ngujoj detin e ëndërrimit,
  Jo! jo se pa pse-dashka lajthitja...


-199-

Dikush-heshturas më trumpeton ende që statuja e lirisë,
Ish veç shpirti im herasi vjedhakur,
Sheshefestave pushtuar nga zotat e orgjive,
Pra, thjeshtë qenkam koordinata ëndërrenjash-një zogth,
Kurrë pranguar qiejve nga puhizat,
Dhe pse vallë i paskam po dritërimçmatura,
Tejmërisht-hemisferat shkretëtimpafundtare të vetvetes,
Kufijtë pushtuar prej gamiles plakur të syrit,
Janë veç jashtëri e brendshmërisë,
Ku globthi po na i vuan dënimet Pseve të r/evolucionit,
Rrokullimgabuari kraterit perceptor të jermit,
Përmbajtja e formës së kaltërimit-sa shpesh,
Filozofikisht mund qeniegabueshëm kronikash lahuttare,
Por çka qelës nuk shteret kënduari,
Na është embrioni i fjalës e Ai-jam veç unë,
Ngjiz farën në zjarr e rishmas e mbjell në mitër tymtaje,
Vetë e inkuizicionoj zellin e-riciklisht e rilind,
Ky i pa energjidytë pushtet-Krijimi,
Tok-unë e shenjtti, toku-asgjëja e pakoha, tokthi-lotlavdi,
E thomëni: si vallë, ti dhuroj e blatoj jehona,
Tellallit që iknaj klithash na fatshan,
  Yjviseve të së vërtëtës arratizvarruar-tash e sa përjetësi...


-211-

Tejmë, pas kufirit gardhshkulaq të fqinjit,
Kishte ditë që syrit tundimadhe po më livadhiste një zebërz,
Vithet brumdiellta ma verbërinin varr e qiej arsyen,
Kofshët eh-kolonada granitore tempujsh,
Stërgjyshnjerkërve të mij grekë ua kishte vjedhëruar,
Befas me një kërcim prej balerine puhije,
Shpinazi u kryq nën gjunjët e mëzthit tim tredhnishpërthyes,
Fort herët lavdshquar-çturpëruar për degjenerimin,
E kur guxim ia shqyen anëbreg pizhamat,
Rinjoha po pelshterptën e pakttradhtuarit kaqkohas,
Punë satantare e sa më ska meritakeqe,
Më ndyrenjë-jo! Më zezare-jo! Jo!-më kobndjellëse!
Por, dhe ska më fort mallkimligtë pse ende hidhmi e mbroj,
Instiktlajthiturin hamshor eh sa fajpafajës,
Hingëllirçjerrë mbi piedestalin gropëzor të shpagisë,
Ballë frëngjie yjekrryer të hakërrinderorit,
Teksa gazmendtie pushka sdi pse ndryshkur-hesht,
Ku flladkaltren ngërdheshtaz të blozbrendshmet e zonjëzës,
  Që, rishmërish zjarrëron shtratin e pa zot...


-222-

Perlëzorja sferë e terrnajtirës së kuriozitetit trilltar,
Nginjëruar kapilarësh me verë verbërie,
Rrokullohet shtegvjedhas mbi gjoksin e lehonës virtytmtare,
E buzët nuk druajnë ti kullotin shpatesh agmëruar,
Luledele aromndaluara qumështi epshri,
Gjurmë frikshkrumbore le pas,
Tek më fluturet thellsyri orbittekanjoze, 
Nëpër rënien frerkëputur të lirisë gjithkahi honuar,
Duke harruar pse me rrufetë e patjetërsisë sa napalmëtare,
Dënuarazi ndër flatrat ëndërrore duhet të kthehet,
Etjebrishtë si vesa e prushëzuar-puthjes,
Ku sondat e retinave flirtërisht,
Ngulen dherash perceptimi fort akulluar,
E veç me qiejt premtorë klandestinazi dashurohen,
E kurrë jo me lendinën kaltërimshterpnjë-të Birit të antiligjit,
As me pronën testamentuar biblikazi krejt fallcisht,
As me palcën dëshirilegalisht mbjelluar,
Nga Ati i Tij me emrin Xëzuar,
Që gjeneologjikes pemë si gjen rrënjim,
Po tundonjëtira rishmë ngulmon guximpapërsëritë,
Me ritmin harbor të një ofshëtire ndjellnidyshimtare ujvaret,
Deri mbi bateritë kundërajrore të ligvesit çthuran,
Eh sa tepër poshtë zgribit të arsyes-heu,
Ku breshka kështjellon egoizmi,
Përgjuar-ndërsa festnajës misterin kurth,
Bile thirrjevetëtisht ia kapërcen fatit kundratabelat,
Me kryqëzoret eshtra ngjethit të pararendësve vegiutopistë,
Tash më tepër se dhe hyu yjmbrojtës i rrezikonjës,
Pa çati përkushtimi mbetur shi çbekimit,
Zotëron strategji jo më sizifore,
E-Zjarr! urdhëron mitra besimit blinduar,
Shpirtin fekonduar risërish me embrion shpagenje,
Nga perëndia përgjërore e unit ekstremor të çklerikcizmit,
E veç tungjatjetira pluhurtare nderen djerranës tej,
Nëpër nervtelin tendosjekëputur udhësie,
Prej xhelozizma zogjsh emërpa,
Që në flokët e sheqerit të puhive tretijnë,
Mbi lahutën e kohës vërtet baladimave sa penduar,
Ku gremiset diellthërrmuar irisi krejt xixëllishternar i perlës,
Aortzbrazur nga zmeraldi thinjëran i lotit,
  Fundazi, pushuar së mbiqeni më kuriozitetit-Sferë...


-233-

Kufij ruajtjedomosdoshëm qenkan muskujt,
Ilegalisht për ti kapërcyer pakohësh klonin vetvetes,
E për të qenë guximit ku nuk mundet-urtia,
Parzmore himnpaepme çeliku pra, farkuar në gjak ëndërrishë,
Në rrjedhjen e kërkimit busullthyer,
Njëmijë milje yjepas besimit e pret gojza e detit,
Etur për shtjellirat e elikave të fatit,
Tej çdo shpëtimi të lundrës dallgnajimverbërt kurthirë stuhive,
Po aq ia largm ishullin thesaruar mbërritjes,
E ndër gjymtyrë vegimi rish vizatohen vrigfluturimthit,
  Hartat që, vërtetë e si kurrë nuk na shkelën...


-244-

Elektroshoti miklimtar i perceptimit,
Më bën hidhuri të klith prej thirrnive kohpenduese,
Ndër mjegullira shpëtese gurgulluar,
Me ritmin tymtar të zjarrit vrapuar tokthi-eh nënë,
Rrafshirat erozionuar prej dhembës,
Brenda një çasti i gjelbëron ky lakonizëm gjaknaiv,
Tek i lypnon fatalitetit një urë kahre,
Për ti riardhur në mitër më me entuziazëm botës,
Në një ngjizje fémundtare mëshire,
Të fantazmëfaljes mberthyer thonjërive lamtumirë,
E lahutat e syrit perëndive eremitur,
Nëpër tehun tendosjevetëtimuar të fundvështrimit,
Kurora lindin me korbërina tingujsh,
Ooo Atë! lebetiset krismathyeri kupa e gjithësirës,
Dehur ligonje me helmëtira shpage,
Por ja që shenjttorët qenkan tëri krijuar veshbaltë,
Arsyeverb/gjunjzbuar/shpirtmohues,
Për ti kuptuar veç një grimë genshkakun të qenit:
  Pemë dashurie a rrënjë tek prindërit...


-255-

Deri pas mohimit të kushtetutës së turmës,
 Shpirttazi ti përkasësh vetvetes,
Nga kudhra e eshtrës e tej lamtumirit krua!
Veç kjo ide ma dhuron parzmoren e guximit çmendan,
Kurrë! të mos prehem rish në fron mëkati,
Mes lavdmadhes kështjellë bote,
Ku grackë çdo shpinporte instiktbrendshme,
Një pabesi pret bujtzemre mes altarsofre morali gjakur,
Por, ja që jam sa larg trokitmës së vdekjes,
Ngujuar urës së iluzionit përjetor,
E sigurisht jo verbimbardhë në kah armiku,
Ndoshta ky fundkurth më qoftë i tejgjalljes-kryemisteri,
Pse, dhe në jam pushkë-sjam në syrin tim,
E uvertura sdo violinë pa numër,
   Kur fatpashterive i thuroj kakofoni vetmimit...


-266-

Perëndeshzës sa fort sovrane të së vërtetës,
Në gen të besimit ia kam lartuar tej yjëtirash tempullin,
Pse mbetet zgjua pa zulmëri trashgimtarësh,
E kurrë nuk guxova ti shtroja udhëtirë,
Malit të inisiativës pushtuese deri utopizmit ku dritëron,
Ama gjarpëranikët profetë-fesë së idealizmit, 
Gjetur ia kanë kohkahera verbtirës shtegnajat-e sdi si,
Dhëmbë e thonj ngulur gëzofe stuhishë, 
E veçse kujt ende nuk ia merit as vegimnaja,
Mëshirën,  Altarin,  Skeptrimën,  Fatin,  Miklimën,  Shtratin, 
I falen trishtas çshenjtërorit kryq të vetvetes...


-277-                            

Veçse unë mund të jem gjaku yt ndjellimkeq,
E radioaktivitetin e gjithkah errmisë,
Përçuar thellit ta kem deri në eshtra zemre,
Pa të ta tregur flamurimin piratesk,
Vizatuar tej nëpër qiellti shpirti,
Pritja aortën të lutem fatit që ende eterisht na lidh,
Pse kobi na lindi veç për njeritjetrin,
Po hemisferave hënëkundërta të po një ame ligme,
Mbyllma pra portëzën e tunelit,
Ku hyj për të ta injektuar dhuratazi,
Çdo çast-heroinën ndaluar të mosmungesës,
Apo ti më qenke imi gjak shpreskeq,
E, kurrë nuk po ma nginj etjen dëshirimtare...


  -288-

Ja-përsëri një majskarpello nëpërkërivegimuar syri,
Shmprehur prej mosnënshtrimit të përkëdheljes rutinzvarre,
Diku tej gjakuar bistaku i një qeshjeje vjeshtdjegur,
Pakëputur nga gërshërët e etjes drojtjane,
Yjeruar-dhe një akuarium vetmie,
Pakohazi-pritur fantazmën e artëpeshkut braktisës,
Teksa kjo oshëtimshpellë panikjoshtë gëzhoje,
Penduar e paska guximherët eremitin pasmëpa të plumbit,
Gjithtej harku i qiellit kordvetëtimash tendosur,
Kund si spo e gjen olimpit shigjethelmtën e rrufesë,
Fshehur kroit shterzan të kujtesës,
Bile as mitër varri nuk paska në të ungjijve premtima,
Shtatëzania pambërrirë e farngjizjes së zjarrit,
Sidoqoftë, po na lypka shtratin flirtpashpëtueshëm të faljes,
Perëndeshza heshturi e divorcuar me qëllimin,
E-fatfundthi biologjisë (r)evolucionnaive së dritës,
Larvëza emërpa e këngëzës sime,
Që spo mund ta kapërcejë kurrë ylberin,
Klithtirës ta rinxirosë uraganin impotent të arsyes,
A ndoshta ti bindë kurthimadhuritë e féve kauzgalaktikore, 
  Flladflur-orgjishenjtve dëshirazi puthjesh tu flatret...


-299-

Fort bukurisht ardhmëtira profetikore yllpangjizur,
Një molle farëdielli i përngjet,
Ushqyer tërtej rrënjëve të errtirës-eh sa bujaruar,
Me duart njerkore të nevojës,
Prej akullnajave xhunglore të së sotmes,
E dëborën e të djeshmës harruar pa shpirtshkrirë,
Majë pemës së qiellit besimor,
Me kafshimpistët thonjë të trillinstikteve,
Ngulirë gjirtokës së shpresës,
Nga brezni paflamuruar nacionalizmash,
Ku hiri i kujtesës ritualisht krejt po na çzjarrmon,
Thjeshtinë e të qenit bij argjili,
E luftrat fatehumbura na bindin rishmas,
Për të fituar shpejt do sajojmë beteja ngadhnjreja,
Ku agut do tia patinojë florirazi fytyrën,
Kremi i gjaklimfës së asgjësë,
E çuditrisht prushtimnajat e bronshitit emërgabuar,
Do tia ngrohin penecilinshëm shëndetin,
Por, ndër atlasët nekrologjikë,
Përshpirtet që e mpak një kanser femër,
Prej ditës së pas gravitetizmit,
Kur nisën të shenjtën zemër tia brejnë ligshtirasi,
Në çdo atom të mbiekzistencës surreale,
Krimbat hyjnorzuar politikanë,
Megjithatë, akademisht prapë gjunjimuari betohet,
Po në fétejmen epokë lavdie,
  Ku vetë do adhurohet ringjalljes-naivisht sa bukur...


-311-

Arkimedi, kur lignajtirës e deshi përdëlluaraz botën,
Frikësuar jashtë saj zbuloi një pikëzë-idenë,
E shpirtfshehur saj: një levë-njeriun,
Gongparit çast klithor rendur ndër brirë armiqësimi,
Në qëllim të vet edhe mund ta greminoste,
Thelli një kat më honuar të parajsës,
Ku tash çmbytëtin lashtazi pa pasrrema shpresimi,
Por orbittarin bosht kushtëzor të perëndisë,
E njihte yjive hiçthi-aq sa edhe fatin,
Duke qënë kauzës së mëshirës kuota zero,
E dy kahëve numerikë të maratonave të mbiqenies,
Nuk mund tia harroj përgjëratën ndjejtarit,
Meqë ungjillëzimit po e kam ende nun shtegbekues,
E ca më fort pse parimi i frymës shenjttore,
Ende keqth ia imiton teorinë në krejt përmasrrënim,
Pse, më trond ta flak në falmë rruzullimin,
Mes tempullnajash bujarishpëtonjse,
Kur po me këto mallkimlavdta duar e varra,
Bile, tok me të dyja mundësitë gjunjare të rebelimit,
Oh jo! sa Ai sdo dij ta adhuroj dot,
E pendimazi ta ndëshkoj dot: Jo! po sa Ai,
Ndyrësirnajën verbpraruar ku jetoj dënueshmërisht,
E po mashtroj si krejti trilltjerët troç, 
Në gjuhën e genit fajezanafillazi çthurtuar:
  Kjo karakatinë kreniturpi skalitur në ar drite-stutet...


-322-

Kur ndër amfiteatro lavdimi ngulmoj të luaj viktimën,
Kund kështjellës si vallë se gjej xhelatin,
Kur gjaku gurra retinash më bëhet kaçurrel gjykonje,
Tej porte qerpikësh arratisen spektatorët,
 E mirazhive kuqëlore anijemakthet thelli u plluskojnë,
Idesë-kur satëri ia vetpret duart flatërzuar,
Nuk ka skenë, sufler e polic për ritmet entuziazmore,
Kur blej dramaturgun thuaj krejt badiava,
Spo dënjon të shitet as me platin hëne regjisor krimi,
Kur tragjedia çalibive gaztëri më dhuret,
Tok me vajtojckore fantazmash kohëve shtegkthima,
Spaskam larvës pasioni mëkor në shpirt,
E zellit kjo tregon që qëllimesh ende nuk kam rilindur,
E jo! kurrë sdo vdes kalendarit fatçarttë,
Ku shqiponjizmi adhuron gjarpërizmin e-anasjelltas...


-333- 

  Preferoj të rimbetem i ftuari grishëmparë i nderit,
Për çdo banket gjakshampanjtë llogoreje,
Organizuar përshpirtjesh prej shpaginesërmeve kujtime,
Por si pëllumbth paqmëtar që çmëkaton,
Nëse i arratisen fundmi prej shpirtit kauzvajtojcat,
Apo dhe po ta braktisë festash defqielli,
Tok me naivin ritëm entuziazmi,
Pas vetëtirflatra hienishë atdhepanjohura,
E kurrsesi jo si lajmëtarth dantesk i kthetrimferrit,
Që terrie as vetakuzohet për herezitizëm,
E as guxon më të mbrohet prej blasfemitarëve vëllezër,
Shndërruar në barinj engjëjsh religjionzinj,
Teksa psallttin në emër të frymës amëshenjttëruar,
Thjesht pra sot po ju lypnoj edenianshëm,
Veç një guackë saturni shtëpize,
Qoftë dhe dallgfundëm një lumi dafinash,
Ku-rish ti rimbledh apostujt e përzënë nga grigja,
Me portën në krahëruar dielli plagklithtar,
E një krua konstelacionesh mes eshtrave të kreniparëve,
Tu drittë zambakuar ylberisht në prehër,
Im bir të dijë ku helmas ta mëkojë zhurimit etjen,
Me plazmën genzjarrëruar të fisnikërimit,
E një lishars rrapbesimit nyjzuar,
Ku të përkundë puhishë muzgu ëndërritë,
Rruaza varur në përqafimin mallhonëtar të hënës,
E gjithkahkund kohës-veç pjergulla yjesh,
E trëndafilë shtojzovallesh ndër përrallza dashurishë të ra,
Pse universi për perëndi njeh po korbnitë,
Për ta mbrujttirë me nektarin e arsyes dyshimën,
Sepse për djallin nëmhyjnor të së vërtetës,
Zot tash në parajsën e mizeries,
Ska si tiu harrohet thonjsh çju shkrova,
E çka ju thashë lashtti kur gjarpër ende nuk kish,
Nën primitivin gur parabiblik të filozofisë,
Oh, patjetër nëse iu verbthërret lavdit profetesha vdekje,
Jettejmë, po si mua-ullinjëzuar tju gjejë,
Ninullash legjendnajardhme të djep/altarit fattuaj...

----------


## Fiori

*SONETET E KATRAVE*


-1024-

Gjithkush përtyp mes kopështit të vet të mendjes lakra,
Çka mbolli ditësh premtore pranverimit të zotave,
Tash gjelbrur me palcë ëndrrash e të kushtimit gjakra,
Pjekur e vjelë, shkelur e vjedhë djerranisht kohrave.

Grishballit i dritës plug vrapon begatash në baltra,
Arsyeja thur flatra e fatfundmi u ngjan korbave,
Dështonjat sado varr mermeresh rish kadavërvarfra,
Kur dhe shpresat çerdhe sokolësh u bien trisht lodrave.

Për një premtim më agresiv e një falje më sublime,
Emër lumturonjash kurrë pa kryer kalendarësh,
Kush pa i akuzuar për pasione shpagmarrësh.

Thëngjijve po i fryj dhe unë dhe pse ngrirë tundive,
Teksa lepujt më hanë çdo gjeth tejdherash përçundnive,
Kur tokth me hijet e dashuriçkave vallzoj shandanësh...


-1034-

E syrit kornizë nuk po ma nxe tëndin portret,
Mahnitur lumturonjës shtoj dhe një qiellth tjetër,
Më ravijzohesh ëndrraardhshëm si të jem profet,
Për së njëqindti rilind në një dashuri mallvjetër.

I fjalës grafik më ve në dyshim në jam poet,
Kur metaforës limonshëm mi kaltëron prehër,
Reale yjvezullon e su bëkam dot konkret,
Me mëndafsh përkëdhele të thur fllade joshgjelbër.

Penelat e kaçurrelave mbruhen si pjergull,
I llërëve mermer si letër pa rimëzuar,
Muzikën e muzgut shpërhap nga kroi nën sqetull.

Pëllumbat e trishtonjave nga mishin mërguar,
Kthehen shend e pena makthtare ti ve mbi vetull,
Drithrim! sa nga ky mirazh ngel vetëm rishm lënduar...


-1044-

Po na hajnin çdo ditë imja mike, idetë dhe ritmet,
Sështë poetikë kur thonë se na thëthijnë dhe shpirtin,
Duan bjerrësisë ligsht e lotit mollë të na vetkrimbet,
Vezullim shtigje krenisë gëzofshëm të na shtrojnë ziftin.

Por, ku dijnë të burojnë ska si të shterin luzma himnet,
Hidhëronjat dhe kur biblisht ngjallen imitojnë keq ritin,
Vdekja çdo përmase po vdekje mbet e kurrë si besniket,
Jeta grabitur-tjetër jete, do ta shpagojë shend trillin.

E ja që tash duhen vuajtur gazmet që ishin veç tonat,
Gjurmë trokthira arrative su ndjejmë dot as jehonat,
Duart e kohës dijnë dhe të na i fshehkan begatirat.

Mos u panik kur shoqkat imitojnë nëpër frone zotat,
Si unë që shabij kur më dhurojnë shpatën dhe tradhtirat,
A sqenka lumturim të qeshim në një kor me dhembat e klithat?!


-1054-

Pres fshehmshtegut dhe pse për të mbërrirë ka njëmbëdhjetë,
Në grishmëvirgjrën kupë të trëndafilit puthjeçmendur,
Kërcyell kohe kacavirrem gjemba çastesh makthtmerrtë,
Ti je e nuk më je limfë gjelbërimjetës palcshterur.

Kur befas oqean syrit vetëtimat i thur velë,
Zeztaret fluturza vetullash drithrojnë ajrin heshtur,
Fjalët mi hedh këmbësh si një ortekth energjimistertë,
Guxim ska të të kthejë shkëndijzëzemra dhembash ndezur.

Ngërçarja gjuhë ma nxjerr gjarprin prej gurit ku rri strukur,
Nesër them do ti fal kore bletësh qadhurojnë bukur,
Patericat e dëshpërimit më rikthejnë në ëndërr.

Padurimin të disiplinoj e kam fort të pamundur,
Verbërisht ndjenja në kupë të mendjes-verë epshshthurur,
Kur do më pijë veç një pikë trillave drerka zhgjëndërr...


-1064-

Një agu sta gjeta ullirin majë të mendjes tarracë,
Më rrëfyen se kish zbritur tatëpjetë zallit të humbjes,
Eh çgjelbëronja më ka lënë mes të zemrës kanavacë,
Vërtet ke mbërritur në ferr moj guximtare e pamundjes?!

Nëpër gjurmë hapash malli pas të ndjek ëndrrave pacakë,
E di që kur të të mbërrij ligmë do të jem mplakur shkrumbjes,
Dhe ti thekrishtë thinjbraktisur do të jeshë cakpamatë,
Si vallë do të të njoh mes thëngjijishtes shpirtshuar shthurjes?!

Nëse dy krahësh të së njëjtit kryq do kërkojmë tokth falje,
Për zambakët e mirkuptimit kurrë mbjellë liqenj lotësh,
Do ketë kohë për ti korrigjuar stonjaturat ndër qarje?!

Aq mrekulli do ma zbresin profetët që rishmë parajse,
Të të bind të kthehesh shtëpi makthit e si zot të më njohësh,
Kur si sot dhe unë si Zoti do të të dua në ringjallje...


-1074-

Ngulmim bëj sikur dua të ta blej sot me çdo vlerë,
Në çdo negociatë rish i thur lavde kuletës,
E ti hiqesh sikur nuk shet as moral e as nderë,
Gazmirë tuj i thurë ode jo pjalmit por bletës.

Kur ti ma ofron ndjenjën sa për njëmijë të tjerë,
Kundërshtoj dhe pse ky kushtim më lumturon përtherës,
Stë bind dot pse ankandesh si kam nxjerrë ëndrrat mjerë,
Veç meritshëm po kërkoj ti dhuroj skllavnimë besës.

Kuptimat heshtin kur instiktet na flasin një gjuhë,
Indiferentizmi vetëtin flatrat kur ndër gjunjë,
Shpirtshpirtit do i binim hir nevojash vullnetfshehta.

Ja që veç hije kënaqësive u ndjekim gjurmë,
Dhe pse vullkanë epshesh zien kratereve zemra,
As ndër lojra gjasmesh si joshja nuk na i shkëmbenka...


-1084-

Për të na shpëtuar prej të përditshmërive kurthe,
Nga krejt të territ rrjeta që na hedh këmbësh kjo jetë,
Veç një njeri di fatflij të të ndihmojë pa kushte,
Dhembbarabarti që na dashuron me të vërtetë.

Diku e kam të fshehur e më duhet ta gjej ngutje,
Që të më nxjerrë ta bind prej shpirtërores humnerë,
Dallgçelikun e të vetit gjak deri në pamundje,
Venash nga më braktisi shpresa guxim të ma shtjerë.

Me besim se në të njëjtin ashensor sakrifice,
Marshim do ta mbaja mbi shpinë tej kufij pavdekës,
Nëse pa mua-për mua, po i kërkon Ejfel ndjenjës.

Jo për ti mbërrirë jehonkëmbanat lartësive,
Kur dhe shenjtët u qenkan braktisur prej iluzive,
Por, për të ridëshmuar gjelbrat matanë urbrengës...


-1094-

Kur dhembon shpirti-zemrës njëqind thika smë thonë asgjë,
Dialekt su kuptoj as lotëve të trëndafilave,
Ritmesh muzikzeza veç minjtë më vallzojnë në magjë,
Performancat e dritës më arratisen prej shqisave.

Kur dhembon shpirti-trumpetat e sfidës smë njohin paqë,
Hambar mendjes me zjarrin kacafytem klitha drithrave,
Druaj të gozhdoj kryqe premtimi për shenjtët hutaqë,
Si ndjej dreqërit si më bëjnë ziqe thellni mishrave.

Kur dhembon shpirti-lumenjtë smë dallgin ëndrra por kobe,
Ferri më shfaqoset aq rimabukur ndër terr e joshje,
Përjetësira më ka vlerën e letrës higjenike.

Kur dhembon shpirti-fati më hidhet nga çdo rrokqiell moshe,
Hipnozistet e shpresës ngjajnë me magjistrica mjerike,
Dashuria mbi një rrafsh çmagnetizuar-kahsferike...


-1104-

Pse smë ndjek pas tok të gazmendim në iluzion,
Në një kështjellëz shpirtërore mbrujtur florinjtë,
Ku antiviruset nuk kanë asnjë funksion,
Si sot na ruajtkan tek ky realitet ndjellzinjtë.

Grish në mua e të premtoj të hyjve fuzion,
Jo kallpen harmoni ku solisten krenisht minjtë,
Nemër të gjuhës së vet liria na kufizon,
Kur se kuptojmë që ekziston vetëm ndjellshndrimtë.

Në një Eden brenda nesh që spo e gjejmë ende,
Më kot e kërkojmë gjeografikisht gabuar,
Ndër gradë universi as yjtë spaqkan shende.

Si vallë ëndrraëndrrës sbujtim strofkash paçmuar,
Të zotave ritëm tuj humbur rock&rroll jete,
Guxo hyrmë portash vegimi, femërz shenjtuar...


-1114-

Po bashkjetoj me një dhembje kafshimhientë shpinore,
Trupi në çdo kat më përmbytet nga rrufe alurenjash,
Por, më pasionthiktë mbetka kjo dhembje shpirtërore,
Energjia në çdo vertebër loti më çmendet nervash.

Njëqindfish më ligmther dhembja e dashurisë trishtore,
Kur tornadot e mungesës kridhen mes oqean heshtmash,
E pa matematikë veç e humbjes dhembje brishtore,
Për ritëmpakthyerat vallzime jupiterë qeshmash.

Ja që filozofia ka ndot për mbeturinat dhembore,
Merret me fisnikërimat nëpërkur gorgash rrembore,
E me formulat abstragore lindur pa am e atë.

As mençuria sdenj të bëjë pazar instiktmjerore,
Me epitafizma dhemburishë që snjohin kurrë mjaftë,
Të arsyes biblioteka llohës ia veshin zjarrtë...

----------


## Fiori

*NGA William BLAKE
TREMBEDHJETE TITUJ TE TJERE* 

_ne shqip nga
Net ISVEIZI_



1	TIGRI

Tigër! Tigër! djegur shndrim
Pyllit të natës shkrumbim,
Çdorë, çsy i pavdekshëm
Simetrisht të ngjiz tmerrshëm?

Në çthellësi a çqiej
Po i shter të syve diej?
Mbi çaspirantë krahë?
E kujt dorë kap zjarrë?

Çshpatull vallë, çart jetës,
Ti përdredh muskuj zemrës?
Dhe kur çmendurisht nis rreh ,
Çpanikkrah, çkëmbë frike?

Cili çekiç e çzinxhir?
Çfurrnalte mbrun trurit hir?
Çhallk fuqie, ççelik pra,
Tenorin ze thonjsh klithma?

Kur yjet heshtat flakën,
Njomën lotësh parajsën,
Qeshi kur pa krijimin?
Të bëri dhe ty si qingjin?

Tigër! Tigër! djegur shndrim
Pyllit të natës shkrumbim,
Çdorë, çsy i pavdekshëm
Të mbrujti simetrisht tmerrshëm?


2	ABSTRAKTABSURDI NJERËZOR

Keqardhje nuk do kish më
Në sbënim të varfër dikë;
Sdo kish më as mëshirë
Në lumnen sa ne të gjithë.

Dypalve-paqë frika,
Kur egoistet dashnija:
E keqja pas thuret lak,
Tek karrema shpërndan merak.

Ulet të shenjttit panik,
Dherin rrebeshlotësh lag vrik;
Nis mbin pas poshtërsia
Poshtë këmbëve të tija.

Shpejt hap terrmadhen hije
Nga misteri krye trille;
Krimbin toku dhe mizën
Me mister u mëkon sqimën.

Dhe lind frutin Mashtrimi,
Mallkimëmbëlth gojurizmi;
Dhe korbi thur folenë
Hijes së tij ngujur thellë.

Zotrat e detratokës,
Gjurmin Pemën gjenezbotës;
Por sa kot shkon kërkimi:
Rritet në tru njerëzimi.


3	LONDRA

Kottem rrugësh qëkuri njohur,
Fammadhi Tamiz rrjedh kaq pranë,
Kqyr fytyrash që takoj-ftohur,
Shenja trishtesh, dhembje gjithanë.

Në çdo të qarë tek çdo burrë,
Në çdo lot fëmije panikur,
Në çdo zë e në çdo çensurë,
Gjegj të mendjes pranga kalitur,

Ja çjerronja e oxhakfshirsit,
Tmerron kishat nxirë marazi,
E ushtarit pasthirrmë fatligshtit,
Gjaksisht rend nën mure pallati.

Por, çmë tepër dëgjoj mesnatës,
Mallkim i të resë kurvickë,
Sapo lind shkatrron lotin afshës,
Vyshk sëmundjesh shtratin martesligtë.


4	WILLIAM BOND

Si çmendonja po më duken vajzat,
Mendoj trisht sikur duan të vrasin,
William Bond do vdesë i pa fat,
Vërtet sëmundjes lëngon fort mallkim.

Në kishë shkoi një mëngjes maji,
Pritur prej Zanave, një dy e tre,
Por Engjëjt Mbrojtës I zbuan pari,
Në shtëpi kthen më I varfër se çqe.

Nuk doli më livadhit a fushës,
Kurrë sshkoi në qytet a fshat më,
Revrertë pis pragut kthen përhumbës,
Ngujet në krevat plandosur paqmë.

Dhe Engjlli Mbrojtës tek këmbët e tij,
Dhe mbi krye me një Engjëll Mbrojtës,
Dhe në mes një shkrumbzezë re errmi,
Dhe mes sëmundjes një burrë ofshës.

Dhe kish Mary Green të djathtës dorë,
Dhe ish motra Jane dorës së majtë,
Rridhnin lotët sterrresë nxironjë,
Dhembat burrit tia shpinin largmë.

Oh William, në dashuron tjetër,
Një tjetër më tepër se Mari shkreta,
Shko merre për grua tjetrën femër,
Dhe Mary Green skllave i bëhet mjera.

Po Mary, një tjetër çmendur dua,
Dua një tjetër nga ti më shumë,
Tjetra do gëzohet si imja grua,
Po çtë bëj pas me ty-medet unë!

Pasi je zbehthirmja Melankoli,
Ftohtshkëlqim i hënës jotja kokë,
Ajo freskët kuqshkëlqen plot trondi,
Ndër sy dielli i rrezon kurorë.

Drithron Mary, Mary shndrrohet akull,
Mary tej ra djathtas dyshemesë,
William Bond, motra Jane vagullt,
Zor tI shpëtonin Maryt flijesë. 

Kur befas u ngrit gjendur papritur,
Të dashurit William-krahdjathtë,
Të djathtit krah të krevatit çligshtur,
Krejt i saji William Bond pranë.

William Bondit Zanat kryesh flatrur, 
Kërcyer kokë saj shndrirë qarknin,
Joshbardhës nënkresë tejm krahhapur,
Dhe Engjëjt Mbrojtës e lanë shtratin.

Mendoja se diellit jeton ndjenja,
Por oh! gjallmon në verdhmën e hënës,
Ta gjej dashurinë ditve palcnxehta,
Por, natës qenka mikpritse ëmbëlths..


5	ENGJËLLI

Një ëndërr pashë! çtë jetë?
Trishtve isha mbretëreshë,
Mbrojtur nga një engjëll mirë,
Fat pa tru-mashtrimmjerimtë.

Ligsht qaja natë e ditë,
Ai më fshin lotët shndrirë,
Qaja ligsht ditë e natë,
Gazmet fshija zemrës bardhë.

E flatrat ndezi tej shtegtim;
Agu kthehet kuqpashterim;
Lotët thava, frikrat urta
Me mijra parzmore e ushta.

Shpejt engjlli më erdhi sërish;
Armatosur isha mërish;
Pse rinia ma shteri kohën,
Flokët gri më makthnin kokën.


6	DHOMA PREJ KRISTALI

Virgjra më ze pyllit thellë,
Ku kërceja ngazëllenjës,
Kabinetit të saj fshehtë,
Më mbylli me tartin çelës.

Flori shndrinte Kabineti,
Rrezim perlash e kristalesh,
Brenda tij një botë shendi,
Emblej nata hënlivadhesh.

Pashë atje tjetër Angli,
E re Londra tok me kullë,
Të tjera: Kodrat & Tamizi,
Kopshti Surrey nursashumtë.

Si ajo-zonjushë tjetër,
Akull, mjaltë, shkëlqimlargët,
Trefish virtytet ngjizmvjetër,
Oh çfrikëmbëlth drithmëqashtërt.

Oh çtrefishe buzëqeshje,
Më mbushi sa shkrumba flakë,
Përkulur ta puth ndjenjdehse,
Një trefishputhje marr prapshtë.

Ta ze Sekreten Formë-smund,
As egërsisht duarzjarrmtë,
U thye Kabineti Kristalshkrumb,
Bëhem foshnj i qaramantë.

Mes pyllit voglush lotligmë,
Qarsja grua u shtri zbehtë,
Dhe jashtë në ajër rishmë,
  Vajesh mbusha erën krahlehtë


7	* * *

Le të hapen bordellot në Paris,
Kërcimshkëlqyese, dritlarme,
Murtajën zgjofshin qytetit ofshpis,
Flet Mbretreshhirma mes France.

Mbreti u ngrit mbi të artin divan,
Vrig thotë sa gjegj këtë lajm titan:
Çonju, çapni-trumpeta, daulle,
Turiturit ngrënshin kore, krunde.

Dhe pas dha një të madh solemn premtim,
Njerëzit nuk dua ti vras çnderim,
Por në rebelen ferri i pret trisht,
Të shkojn u duhet një zile e prift.

Ati i askujt aherë,
Kollet, gromsin, ze të pjerdhë,
E tha, Po vdes të pres, të qëndroj e pikturoj,
Aq tepër sa dhe luft e kasaphan adhuroj,
Më kot lutje dhe brenga,
Kur sjellin ndër dhera,
Të dhjetmijve gjak luftëtarësh nën shemba.

Sapo preku Globin-e Francës Madhni,
Nga petk i saj murtaja lëshohet marri;
Por e jona Lavdë zgjatet përmbi tokë,
Dhe krejt adhuronjsit e qarkin kurorë.

Fayetti-mbretit Luis në krah,
E sheh tek lëviz dorën,
Uria shpejt shpërhap nëma,
Fruttokës sjell sqotën.

Fayetti sheh të qeshë Mbretka,
E syrin ëmblak pulit,
Dhe ja-murtaj flatrimshpejta,
Rrugrrugësh fort çudit.

Fayetti kqyr Çiftin Krenparë,
Zinxhirlotit lidhur mjerë,
Por heshtur qan ngashërizjarrmë,
I ruan nga të tjerë.

Fayett, Fayett-bler e shitur,
Shitur jotja ardhmë,
Tej flak të keqen lothidhur,
Këmbim dhembës paskajmë.

Kush ndërron të tijën vatër,
Ti rrijë tjetrit dere,
Kush shkëmben bukën grurpastër,
Me të burgut dysheme? 

Oh, kush buzgazet detveriut,
Ndjenjkeqardhje klithmstuhisë,
Ndërrohet bebja salindur,
Me qenin pas portshtëpisë?


8	MURGU GRI          

Po vdes, foli nëna, vdes ndër duar,
Më vdesin fëmijët bukmunguar,
Çdo thosh më tepër Tirani çmëshirë?
Murgu u ul të gurtit shtrat trishtë.

Gjaku kuq pikoi prej Murgut Gri,
Plagosur ish krahkëmbë krejt burri,
Kërrusur, kërcinj e supe prore,
Posi rrënjët e pemëve të moçme.

Syri thellshteran, loti skish rrjedhë,
Flet një gromsimë prej dhembjes nxjerrë.
Ligm u përqeth mbi krevat dridhërim,
Pas tha trisht gjysmëzëri hidhërim:

Kur komandoi dorshkrimin Zoti
Orstudimesh zemër mesnatsqoti,
Më tha: çshkrova duhet të provojë
Ndalimin e çka desha mbi Tokë. 

Im vëlla mes dy muresh vdiq urie,
Lot I bijve shpirtin ma bën thërrime,
Pengimash hedhur përqesh zinxhirin,
Përkulur ua shpërfill torturimin.

Ati yt nxorri shpatën në veri,
Me mijra të fortë marshoi shkrepti,
Në çelik yti vëlla ngjeshmharbim,
Ligash që ndjenë bijt e tu-shpagim.

Por më kot shpata, harku fort më kot,
Me to lufta smund të kurrfundë dot,
I vejushës lot, Lutja e eremitit,
Mund ta çlirin botën prej frikimit.

Pse mendimtar qenka lot i vjetër,
Dhe psherëti shpat e Mbretit Engjëll,
E DhembjeMartirit HidhmGogësimë,
Shigjetë nga Hark i Plotfuqishmë.

Krevarin gjen e Hakmarrjes dorë,
Ku Tiran i Purpurt prehron ngrohtë,
Hekurt i thërrmon kokën Tiranit,
Dhe vend të tij u bë Tiran fatit.


9	E ARTA RRJETË

Tre virgjinka ditës fundmë:
Për ku djalosh, po shkon kundmë?
Dhembjen vuaj, vuaj dhembën.
Qarja, lotët-jettej sshterën.
Flatra zjarri njera veshur,
Pllakçeliktë tjetra ngjeshur,
Tjetra psherëtim e lotë
Shndrin syve të mij petkftohtë.
Një rrjetë lindën thurmartë,
Degëve ta varin paqmë,
Për vuajtjen qaj keqardhur,
Tek shoh Nur e Ndjenjë flashkur.
Të konsumohen gjuhflakës,
Dashuripërçmore lajkës,
Lotësh mbështjellë ditnatë,
Krejt shpirtin shkriva klithvrazhdtë.
Kur lot shohin, një Buzqeshmë,
Që shtang dhe Parajsën vetë,
RrjetArtën thur qiejsh ëndrrisht,
Si mbi Pinjon vënë butësisht.
Mbi mëngjes të simes ditë.
Poshtë Rrjetës qëndroj frikmë,
Zjarr tuj lëçitur Djeguri,
Tuj ngrënë coprra hekuri.
Tash përtyp Psherëti e Lot,
Oh ag! shpresës do ngrihesh sot?


10	MARY                                   	

Mjaltza Mary, herpari që ish atje,
Hyri dhomës së Ballos Festonjmadhe,
Rreth u hapën Burra të rinj e Zonja,
Prej çdo gjuhe eh çfjalë nxirrte joshja:

Një Engjëll ka zbritur qiellores klimë,
Apo kthyen të artat kohra rishmë;
Syçkat i refleksin rreze brilante,
Kur buzët çel - nis këngët Maji hare.

Mary harbon shendit mendor zjarrhirmÃ«,
Buzqeshjesh shton tÃ« NatÃ«s lumturimÃ«.
KurrÃ« nuk skuqet ballgjithkujt pÃ«r Ã§udi,
Kushtim vlen pÃ«r Dashuri e Bukuri.

NÃ« Ag FshatarÃ«t u ngritÃ«n kÃ«naqur,
Gazet e natÃ«s mendjesh duke prapsur,
Dhe Mary u ngrit mes ShokÃ«sh fatlirÃ«,
Por, sÂduhej tÃ« shih kÃ«nd tutje kopshtisÃ«.

KurvÃ« e quajtÃ«n ca, ca-krenare,
Ca pÃ«rplasnin derÃ«n kur pranÃ« Ã§apte,
Ftohma i ra mbi, skuqja Ã§Âfeksi gjitha,
Fishkur i ranÃ« vjellc e trÃ«ndafila.

ÂOh, pse linda me nje Fytyre ndryshe?
Pse vallÃ« jo si kjo RracÃ« Cmirndyre?
Pse Parajsa dje mÃ« dha duar begate,
E sot mÃ« zbret tokÃ«s cmirzezare?

ÂE butÃ«-pÃ«llumbth, e dobÃ«t si qingji,
CmirpÃ«rbuzse Kristianja Dashuri,
Por, nÃ« Ã§mon CmirÃ«n, mbet faji MeritÃ«,
Pse tek i butÂdobti ligÃ«n mbjell trishtÃ«.

Do tÂa venis nurin sÂdo vishem hirmÃ«,
Larg Ballos do rri, sÂdo shndrij mÃ« retinÃ«,
NÃ« i dashuri tjetÃ«r ka dashuruar,
DorÃ« sÂi jap, CmirÃ«s qoftsha Ã§liruar.

PastÃ«r, thjesht veshur, del MÃ«ngjesit Ã§iltÃ«rt,
ÂQenkÃ«rsh Ã§mendur Mary,Â Rruga Ã§jerr FÃ«mijÃ«t,
 Thjesht e pastÃ«r del nÃ« MÃ«ngjes petkbardhÃ«,
MbrÃ«mjesh nÃ« shtÃ«pi kthen mbuluar baltÃ«.

Dridhej e qante ulur ndankrevatit,
NatÃ«n harron krejt, qan e dridhet shtatit,
Harron NatÂharrim qÃ« mbÃ«rrin shpejt Agu,
Memorja FytyrÃ« PÃ«rÃ§mimit vlagu.

Me PÃ«rÃ§more FytyrÂ e Sy mohore,
RrÃ«mujshpirtrash Mary trurin mbush prore,
Fytyra tÃ« Bukura sÂka kujtim mÃ«,
VeÃ§ tÃ«ndes Mary, krejt Fytyrat-CmirÃ«.

Jotja: FytyrÃ« trishtme dhe Dashurie,
Jotja: FytyrÃ« Kujdesi e Dhimbje,
Jotja: FytyrÃ« Frike dhe Terrori,
KurrÃ« sÂgjen paqÃ« deri shtÃ«pi morti.


11	LETRA 2 PÃR THOMAS BUTTSÂIN 

Me lumturi hedhur kodrave pÃ«mbi,
NÃ« njÃ« re ku ftillet e vesta Ã«mbli,
Me njÃ« qiell blu feksur tej mbi krahÃ«,
Dhe tÃ« butin diell ngjitur kÃ«ngvalÃ«,
Me pemÃ« e fusha plot Nimfa xhuxhe,
Dhe djajth qÃ« luftojnÃ« shoÂshoqin tutje,
Duke kujtuar tÃ« HayleyÂit vargje,
Kur zemra mÃ« trokiti gjuhÃ«s amtare,
NÃ« tendat Hawthorn me EngjÃ«j mbjellÃ«,
Ku madje dhe Zoti shend orÃ«t vetÃ«,
Me tÃ« ArgjendtÃ« EngjÃ«j simes rrugÃ«,
Dhe DemonÂ Ari qÃ« kush sÂia del kurrÃ«,
Me Atin tim qÃ« qÃ«ndron pÃ«rmbi erÃ«,
Dhe Robertin VÃ«lla qÃ« pas vjen lehtÃ«,
Dhe VÃ«llai John i keqi pa ndjesÃ«,
Zezim njÃ« reje kÃ«rkon parave pjesÃ«,
Ani pse vdekur behin udhÃ«s time,
Se sÂmÃ« durojnÃ« inatesh plot tÃ«rbime,
Tok luten e hedhin tÃ« tyret lotÃ«,
Plot mbushur me shpresa e frikÃ«plotÃ«,
Me mijra EngjÃ«j flatrur pÃ«rmbi erÃ«,
Tuj hedhur shpinÃ«s dÃ«shpÃ«rimin shterÃ«,
PÃ«r tÂi pÃ«rzÃ«nÃ« jashtÃ« rrugÃ«s yshtur,
MÃ« ndalon tÃ« ec njÃ« GjembaÃ§ i ngrysur,
ÃÂka tÃ« tjerve u duket Ã§ikÃ«rrimÃ«,
MÃ« mbush plot me hare a vaj plot vlimÃ«,
Pasi dy vizione mÃ« shohin sytÃ«,
GjithnjÃ« jam me njÃ« vizion tÃ« dytÃ«,
Me syrin e brendshÃ«m brenda burrit gri,
NjÃ« gjembaÃ§ mes rruge me tÃ« jashtmin rri,
ÂNÃ«se guxon kthen pas-foli gjembaÃ§i,
Keq nÃ« kobni do tÃ« tradhtohesh pari,
Pasi kÃ«tu ulet TheotormonÂi vetÃ«
Dhe EnitharmonsÂi pÃ«rkulur Ã«shtÃ« thellÃ«,
Dhe i tmerrshmi Los kÃ«shtu ka betuar,
Ai qÃ« pas do tÃ« kthehet penduar,
VarfÃ«ria, Cmira, PlakÂkoha, Frika,
Mbi qivur do tÂa sjellin gruan e tija,
Dhe Ã§Âka dha Fuseli dhe Butts do tÃ« japÃ«,
NjÃ« shkÃ«mb tÃ« zi dhe njÃ« shpellÃ« terranÃ«,
E shtypa zemÃ«rim gjembin me kÃ«mbÃ«,
Dhe u ndava lig prej tÃ« tijÃ«s rrÃ«njÃ«,
ÂDhe nÃ« tÃ« jetÃ«s rrugÃ« ndahen pa cakÂ
ÂDhe Ã§ do lumturi tÂi bÃ«het pleh pas pakÂ
ÂI shtrenjti Butts pÃ«rbuzjes ftohtÃ« tÃ« ndjehetÂ
ÂPse HayleyÂit i dhashÃ« tÃ« tijin respektÂ
ÂSikur dhe Flaxman tÃ« mÃ« kqyr marrimashÂ
ÂDhe krejt miqtÃ« tÃ« gÃ«njehen dyshimashÂ
ÂIme shoqe jetoftÂ helm motrÃ«s simeÂ 
ÂA ime motÃ«rz me tÃ« dashnisÃ« dhimbjeÂ
ÂMallkimet e LosÂit hijes sÃ« tmerrshme,
ÂDhe tÃ« mÃ« frikÃ« terroresh makthngjethshmeÂ
Kaq fola dhe shpraza inatin duftÃ«,
NdÃ«r udhÃ« plaku mÃ« ngrinte rrÃ«mujÃ«,
Pas LosÂi u shfaq me fuqitÃ« prore,
Diellit tuj mÃ« zbritur para plot hove,
Viziondyfish fytyra nÃ« flakÃ«,
LosÂit ngujmendjes-diellit para: jashtÃ«,
ÂTÃ« miat duar punojnÃ« natditÃ«Â
ÂE shlodhja kurrÃ« sÂmÃ« bujt paqehirmtÃ«Â
ÂGruaja ime nuk kÃ«naqet trilleshÂ
ÂPÃ«rveÃ§ asaj Ã§Âka i mbÃ«rrin prej qiejshÂ
ÂHamÃ« fort pak; pijmÃ« dhe mÃ« pak-Ã§udiÂ
ÂKjo tokÃ« nuk e pjell tonÃ«n lumturiÂ
ÂTjetÃ«r diell na mÃ«kon rrÃ«njÃ« jeteÂ
ÂNe nuk ngrohemi nga tÃ« tuat rrezeÂ
ÂNuk matet Koha tek rend pÃ«r tek unÃ«Â
ÂAs hapÃ«sirÃ«n sÂpo e shoh dot kundmÃ«Â
ÂSÂmÃ« stoliset mendja nga jojta shndritÃ«Â
ÂAs yti terror kurrÂ sÂdo mÃ« panikÃ«Â
Kur tejkah e volla mosbindjen time,
Dielli qiejsh pÃ«rplitej nÃ« dridhje,
HÃ«na qÃ« tutje rrezÃ«llinte poshtÃ«,
U bÃ« me lebÃ«r-kurmbardha dÃ«borÃ«,
Dhe Ã§do shpirt njeriu mbi tokÃ« dhembe,
ShqetÃ«sim ndjeu, sÃ«mundje e vdekje,
Djegur humba udhe nÃ«n diell vlimi,
Me tÃ« mendjes harqe, shigjeta mendimi,
Harkun fort tendosa frymÃ«marrjesh flake,
Shigjeta mÃ« shndriti mbi duajt arÂlarme,
VÃ«llai e babai Ã§apnin pÃ«rpara,
Me gjak njerÃ«zor pikohej parajsa,
E tash po shoh njÃ« vizion katÃ«rfish,
KatÃ«rsori vizion mÂi shtjell sytÃ« rish,
PÃ«r kÃ«naqjen katÃ«rsim mÃ« tÃ« madhe,
E trefish Beulahs ndÃ«r butÃ«si nate,
E tÃ« dyfishtÃ« gjithnjÃ« na mbroftÃ« Zoti,
Nga i vetmi vizion e ky gjumÃ« NewtonÂi.


12	KÃNGÃ LUFTE
	PÃR BURRAT ANGLEZÃ 

Gatitni pÃ«r luftÃ« tÃ« hekurtÃ«n helmetÃ«,
Sillni shortet hirur skeptÃ«rmÃ«dhave sfera,
I Fatit EngjÃ«ll i vÃ«rtit dorÃ«s sÃ« shenjtÃ«,
E ndÃ«r tokÃ«n joshÂerrÃ«t i hedh pÃ«r ngadhnjenja!
		DhembGati, FlijGati.

Zemrat pÃ«rgatisni pÃ«r tÃ« fshehtprekjes Mortje,
Trupat pÃ«r dhÃ«mbÃ« dheu, shpirtrat pÃ«r fluturim!
Gatisni krahÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« lavdishmen fitore!
Gati sytÃ« tÃ« takoni Zotin hyjadhurim!
		DhembGati, FlijGati.

Lajm i kujt Ã«shtÃ«? Duhet tÃ« jetÃ« gjÃ«mÂimja!
Pse mÃ« zhytet zemra, pse nÃ« faj imja gjuhÃ«?
TÂi kisha tri jetÃ«, pÃ«r ty kauz do vdisja,
Me shpirtrat tÃ« ngjis tokÃ«n ku shpatova si burrÃ«.
		DhembGati, FlijGati.

Shigjetat e ZotMadhit janÃ« lÃ«shuar tÃ«rbim,
NÃ« qiejt qÃ« ulen presin EngjÃ«j Vdekjeje,
Mijra shpirtra kÃ«rkojnÃ« tÃ« dritÃ«s mbretÃ«rim,
Mbi re qielli do marshen njÃ«sh mes heshtjeje.
		DhembGati, FlijGati.

UshtarÃ« gati! E qiellit kauz - jona,
Gati ushtarÃ«! TÃ« vlefshÃ«m pÃ«r kauz trimash,
EtÃ«rit do pÃ«rqafim nÃ« tÃ« tejÂjetshmit frona:
Gati, o trupa, qÃ« do bini sot thirrmash!
		DhembGati, FlijGati.

Alfredi do qeshet, bashkÃ« me tÂÃ«mblÃ«n harpÃ«,
William Normani dhe Klarku mendjezbardhur,
Dhe ZemÃ«r Luani, dhe Eduardi mjekÃ«rnatÃ«,
BesÂtok me MbretreshÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« na mirseardhur!
		DhembGati, FlijGati.


13	PARASHIKIME PAFAJÃSIE

ThÃ«rrmijrÃ«rÃ«s tÃ« shohÃ«sh botÃ«n,
Dhe ParajsÃ«n-tÃ« egrÃ«s lule,
PafundÃ«sia tÃ« tÂa rÃ«ndÃ« dorÃ«n,
Ormiklonjse PÃ«rjeta fatlume.

NjÃ« gushkuq lig ndrydhur nÃ« kafaz,
ParajsÃ«n krejt ngatÃ«rron maraz,
Ãerdhja plot pÃ«llumba gugatÃ«s,
Shkund regjionesh Ferrin afshÃ«s,
PortÂ tÃ« Zotit qeni urivdekur,
I ndjell shkatrrimin shtetit shkrehur,
Keqtrajtuar rrugÃ«s kalÂziu,
Kupqiejsh klith pÃ«r gjak njeriu,
Qarja e lepurit nÃ« ndjekje,
Prej trurit shkul fibra paprerje,
Trumcaku plagosur krahÂÃ«ndÃ«rrt,
Eh Ã§Âia ndal njÃ« engjlli kÃ«ngÃ«t,
Armatosur gjeli luftlojrash,
Diellin tremb tek ngrihet kodrash,
Ujku e luani hungÃ«rimash,
Nxjerrin Ferrit njerÃ«zit shpirtrash,
HovÂegri drer zabelesh moti,
Me kujdes ruan Ã§do shpirt robi,
Konflikt publik lind qingji shkelmur,
E rish fal kasapin thikÃ§mendur,
Lakuriqi pasdites krahÂrÃ«ndÃ«
Trurin qÃ« sÂbeson ka lÃ«nÃ«,
KÃ«rthizÃ« natÃ«s bufi Ã§jerrÃ«,
Frikmosbesuesit I jep vlerÃ«,
Kush plagos harabelthin plumbtÃ«,
Nga njeriu sÂdo duhet kurrÃ«,
Kush zemÃ«ron demin ngacmonjshend,
Nga asnjÃ« grua sÂdo dashurohet,
Tek vret mizÃ«n mistrecthi djalÃ«,
BÃ«n armike Ã§do merimangÃ«,
Cili guxon pÃ«rndjek njÃ« zanÃ«,
Ngujtet cakÂpa terresh ndÃ«r natÃ«,
Gjethes, i mÃ«ndafshit krimb-trembim,
TÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«rit tÃ« nÃ«nÃ«s shqetsim,
Mos vrit agÂmuzgjesh fluturza kurrÃ«,
Shpejtas afron gjykimÂ i fundmÃ«,
Kush kalin stÃ«rvit pÃ«r luftÃ« zelltÃ«,
Nuk e tejm tÃ« veriut pengesÃ«,
TÃ« lypsit qen, macen e tÃ« vesÃ«,
Ushqeni e shÃ«ndosheni vetÃ«,
E verÃ«s mushkonjÃ« kÃ«ngÂurtÃ«,
Helm merr nga e shpifÃ«sit gjuhÃ«,
I hardhucÃ«s helm e i gjarprit,
DjersÃ« kÃ«mbÃ«sh tÃ« cmirkatranit,
Helmi i mjaltonjmirÃ«s bletÃ«,
Xhelozi e artistit shkretÃ«,
I princit petk, rreckÂ e lypsarit,
KÃ«rpudha helmur Ã§antkopracit,
E vÃ«rteta thÃ«nÃ« qÃ«llimkeqe,
MÃ« ligÃ« se Ã§do shpikmgÃ«njeshtre,
E thÃ«nÃ« qÃ« kÃ«shtu tÃ« jetÃ«,
Gaz e dhembim njeriu vetÃ«,
Dhe kur kÃ«tÃ« e dijmÃ« paqmÃ«,
BotÃ«s ecim sigurilargmÃ«,
LumtonjÂ e vuajtjÃ«-njÃ« gÃ«rshet,
PÃ«r tÃ« Shenjtin shpirt i Ã«ndÃ«rrt petk,
NÃ«n Ã§do humbje e nÃ« Ã§do plagni,
MÃ«ndafshqÃ«ndisur fshihet gazi,
Foshnja vlen-jo Ã§ÂrrÃ«fen pelena,
Gjithkund kaq njerÃ«zoresh dhera,
Bekimi lindi duarsh vegla,
Ãdo fermer I kupton plot qeshma,
Prej Ã§do syri Ã§do lot ligsht rÃ«nÃ«,
Bebe bÃ«het pÃ«rjetÃ«s tÃ«rÃ«,
Kjo kapet nga Femrat shndrimÃ«ri,
Vetkthyer thjesht nÃ« kÃ«naqÃ«si,
BlegÃ«ri, alurenja, pallje,
DallgÃ« pÃ«rplasur bregparajse,
Bebja qÃ« qan kamzhikur heshtjes,
Hakmarrjen firmos mbretrimvdekjes,
Ajrit flatrur tÃ« lypsit rrecka,
ParajsÃ«n Ã§jerrin si me kthetra,
Pas pushke e shpate-ushtari,
QÃ«llon tÃ« verÃ«s diell frikshkari,
PenÂ i tÃ« varfrit vlen pa hile,
Sa krejt ari brigjesh afrike,
Pika shtrydhur duar punmadhit,
Blen e shet tokat e kopracit,
he nÃ«se lart mbrohet prej Zoti,
Shet e blen tok i gjithÃ« kombi,
Kush mashtron besimin vobektÃ«,
VeÃ§ do pÃ«rqeshet vdekje e jetÃ«,
FoshnjÃ«n kush meson tÃ« dyshojÃ«,
Prej varrit kalbur kund sÂdo shkojÃ«,
Kush nderon tÃ« tÃ« voglit besim,
Mbi ferr e vdekje triumt bekim,
Urtat e plakut, lojÂ e fÃ«mijve,
JanÃ« njÃ«sh frutet e dy stinve,
Pyetsi qÃ« mashtron tek shtiret,
KurrÃ« sÂdo dijÂ si tÃ« pÃ«rgjigjet,
Kush bazohet fjalÃ«sh dyshore,
DritditurinÃ« shuan prore,
MÂI forti helm njohur ndÃ«r botÃ«,
ErdhÂ nga e Ãezarit kurorÃ«,
HiÃ§i e Ã§Âformon rracÃ«n tonÃ«,
Si parzmoren e Ã§elikta morsÃ«,
Kur Ar e Zmerald plugjet hirtin,
Gjunjim Artesh ke egoizmin,
Kllouni, gjinkalla kÃ«lthitse,
SÂe merr tÃ« duhurÃ«n pÃ«rgjigje,
InÃ§milingona, milja shkabndrimtÃ«,
Bindin qeshmash filozofitÃ«,
Ai qÃ« dyshon nÃ« sheh Ã§doÃ§ka,
KurrgjÃ« sÂdo tÂi besojÃ« koka,
NÃ« dyshojnÃ« hÃ«nÃ« e diell,
MenjÃ«herÃ« shuhen nÃ« qiell,
Apasionit-mund bÃ«n mirÃ«,
Por mirÃ« jo pasionmbrujttirÃ«,
Kumarxhinj e kurva lart nÃ« shtet,
Fatin e vendit ngrejnÂ ligjmedet,
I prostitutÃ«s lot rrugrrugicÃ«,
ÃarÃ§af i flladzon plakAnglisÃ«,
Ngadhnj e mallkim i fitimÂhumbsit,
AnglisÂ i vallzojnÂ kortezhfundit,
Ãdo natÃ« e Ã§do ag plot pÃ«rÃ§mi,
Disa ligsht lindin nÃ« varfÃ«ri,
Ãdo mÃ«ngjes e Ã§do muzg Ã«ndrrirash,
Disa lindin kÃ«naqÃ«sirash,
Lindin ndjellÃ«mblash kÃ«naqÃ«si,
E disa pafundtares errÃ«si,
UdhÂhiqemi besim gÃ«njeshtrÃ«s,
Kur sÂshohim syÂhapur thellÂeshtrÃ«s,
Kush lind natÃ«n perÃ«ndon nÃ« natÃ«,
Kur shpirti fle rrezesh dritÂartÃ«,
Shfaqet Zoti, Zoti dritprajshmÃ«,
PÃ«r shkretshpirtrat endur ndÃ«r natÃ«,
Por vegon njÃ« FormÃ« Njerzore,
PÃ«r kÃ« mbretriditÃ«s rri prore.

----------

